# Samssimonsays: Blazing Acres journal



## samssimonsays

This year we will be adding in *two* doelings, chickens, ducks, geese, and several more French Lops to the herd and I am so excited! I have one specific doe picked out but awaiting the last of the babies to be born to pick number two. They will be a full Alpine and either another full or a cross with a boer. I do not have any pictures yet but hopefully in the coming weeks I will! 

Anyways, here are the Rabbits I have added or will be adding this year:

Baby Blue-Solid Blue Girl, daughter to a doe I sold (half new lines)



 
Jackie Frost a solid Frosted pearl doe I got back out of a breeding from my buck (half new lines)


 
Theodore a Broken Cream Buck (New Lines)


 
Evey a Solid Blue Steel Doe (New lines)


 
I would like to add a broken opal doe, broken orange buck and broken orange doe as well. Pictures coming when I find the right rabbits


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, hopefully by the end of this month we will have our fence in place which can not be done until the old wood boiler is moved from the building we want to use for the goats. It is massive, two people before us who owned the house build this monster of a hazard... it is sketchy to say the least... and the insulation they put around it? EEEK! Well, anyway, I am bound and determined to get things ready to bring our baby girls home at the end of May! Middle of april I will horribly busy adding in new rabbits but then It will be buckle down time to focus on our baby girls!   

I have been debating on whether or not to bring home a whether(is that spelled right for goats?) as well as my girlies....   There were some REALLY cute/loving ones!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You must be so excited to be getting your does in May!!  So exciting! Did you decide to get a wether as well as your girls?
What kind of chickens, ducks, and geese are you getting? I'm getting some Easter Egger and some Columbian Wyandotte chickens hopefully the end of May!  And then my baby goats hopefully will be born anytime after the beginning/middle of June! I'm so excited!!
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sounds exciting!  Good Luck with the new additions


----------



## samssimonsays

I am super excited to be adding them. and I will be adding Thelma, a nubian saanan cross and Olaf an alpine wether as well now...   I am also adding a broken orange French Lop doe this weekend, tomorrow actually YAY! Took me 2 years to find one! We leave tonight around midnight for the 7.5-8 hour trek to West Bend, WI and will get there just for the show, not showing this year only picking up new lines and transporting for others. Then we will take a nap at the hotel and be ready for the banquet and auction  then we will be taking our time coming home Sunday and monday will be FENCING! Yippy!!!!  

Hubby is being an absolute stink about the whole goat thing now  ...  So even if I can not have them at my house right away, which will break my heart, my good friend and fellow goat and rabbit person (also going with me to the rabbit show and helping me fence, reason for getting goats in general) said she will keep them at her place until I can bring them home. I will just be over there a ton more and be paying for feed and hay. Sigh. It will all work out. 

Thelma

Phoebe
 

I am also hoping to add americana, isle, rir and possibly another breed for chickens, rouen duck and Chinese geese.   Was thinking 8 to 10 layers would work and then get two geese and a duck or 2. It is only us and then would be our families as well... so we may add in more later on but to start with 8 to 10 eggs a day is suffice! We are lucky if we eat 2 eggs a month...


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> You must be so excited to be getting your does in May!!  So exciting! Did you decide to get a wether as well as your girls?
> What kind of chickens, ducks, and geese are you getting? I'm getting some Easter Egger and some Columbian Wyandotte chickens hopefully the end of May!  And then my baby goats hopefully will be born anytime after the beginning/middle of June! I'm so excited!!
> Please keep us updated!




I can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

What show is at West Bend WI?  We are just east of Madison, WI, but my 2 boys play soccer on Sat and Sun.


----------



## samssimonsays

It is Lop Nationals. French and English lops share a club.  I don't have any other breeds so I am not sure if there is an open show for anyone to enter or if it had to all be those two breeds, entered by March 28th and paid for? I have never been to a national show so I wanted to take a looksie to see what it would be like  Buying new lines is just a bonus lol


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sounds like it will be fun!


----------



## samssimonsays

Evey my new blue steel doe 
 Theodore my new broken cream buck
 Poplar my new broken blue steel doe 
 And, last but not least, Phoebe my new broken orange doe!  

All picked up at lop nationals and I can not wait to get them home and start to love on them and show them come father's day weekend show.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very nice- congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute!! Congrats Samantha!  You must be super excited! 
Nice rabbits! (I esp. like Phoebe's coloring!)


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you so much! I am in love! all are lovers and super beautiful show rabbits  usually they need a lot of work to tame them down! We welcomed another litter of frenchies from my doe whom I tried for 8 months to get a litter from.


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!  So what color frenchies do you have?


----------



## samssimonsays

My adults are REWx2, Bluex2, Chestnutx2, Fawn, Chinchilla, broken Orange, Blue steelsx2, Cream, Frosted pearl, Broken fawn, Broken gold tipped steelx2, broken blue steel, broken opal, and black.


----------



## samssimonsays

The babies I have right now in the nest boxes are young enough that their colors could be 1 of two for each baby.... all babies black with white bellies are either Chinchilla or Chestnut. Babies solid black can be either silver or gold tipped steels or solid blacks, I have one who is either blue or blue steel, then a couple brokens either broken blue, blue steel, opal or blue chinchilla out there. I have the chance for blues, fawns, blacks, chestnut, chinchilla, orange, frosted pearl, rew, and just about any color really with the mix I have due today.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow, you have a lot of them as well!  It's always neat to see what the coat color is as they get bigger!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes it is so much fun! I sold one blue, my black, broken fawn and rew . to bring in new lines and better type. One boy to replace two and three does to replace 2.... hahhaa. I love my variety and rainbows. But I want type not just color so it tends to take a bit longer to find what I am looking for.  eventually I find them!  I will have 14 does and 5 bucks instead of 13 does 6 bucks. It gives me a variety in bucks as well as does. Hopefully my newest members will help me work towards a stronger show quality than last years which I was very pleased with  .


----------



## Hens and Roos

Do you attend many rabbit shows each year?  Currently the kids only show at the fair for 4-H and we are learning to spin the FA fiber-its been very slow going!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Do you attend many rabbit shows each year?  Currently the kids only show at the fair for 4-H and we are learning to spin the FA fiber-its been very slow going!



I try to. Usually I will attend one in March, one in April, then there is a two dayer for Memorial weekend, June is my towns, July there is one we sometimes skip, August is our fair that I attend usually as well as another one early on. September is 2 and october is a couple too including our MN state show which is two days. Then we are done for the year. We have to travel 4 hours for most sometimes more. This last one I did was 8 hours one way LOL. that was rough....


----------



## samssimonsays

Milo & Me's Honey Suckle, Milo's Granddaughter who resides at Milo & Me is an absolute character and always has been. She reminds me so much of her uncle Max. 

While I was feeding and watering along with checking on babies in the nests, Honey decided to run laps in her kennel(yep, she's spoiled and has a giant breed dog kennel with a litter pan). She would make two laps before throwing herself onto her side and ROLLING onto her back wriggling like a dog rolling in something they shouldn't before springing back up and running laps again. This little quirk went on for a good 15 minutes as I laughed with tears streaming. Since then she will do it for treats, pets and just attention in general. Her uncle Max used to do nearly the exact same thing but with back flips to get your attention. I certainly have the goofy ones!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Sounds like a good time!


She is an absolute riot. Unfortunately I am not sure where I stand at continuing to raise and really doing anything I enjoy. It all seems to cause issues in my marriage so I am about ready to give up. The rabbits were there first and have been the source of a constant battle for what ever reason with him. My things are too much of a burden and his are not is what has been said.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

A few photos I took yesterday. we are at the stage with the baby bunnies that is the most fun to take photos of LOL. Eyes are opening and they are starting to explore everything.


----------



## samssimonsays

May 3rd we welcomed Thelma and Olaf home! (At first I loved the names but now I am contemplating changing them as they really just don't fit them anymore).... They dislike the dog and love ALL people LOL. Have managed to escape once and they seem to be settling in nicely. Thelma is half Nubian and half Saanan and Olaf is full alpine.


----------



## samssimonsays

As you can see, we are not having any fun at all with them.... Nooooo way! We did a name change! Thelma and Olaf just did not fit... :/ 

So, drum roll please......

They are now Oliver and Matilda! Ollie and Tilda for short  lllllike a glove!


----------



## samssimonsays

Updated pics of the babies! ranging between 2 weeks and 3 weeks old as of today


----------



## Hens and Roos

They sure grow fast!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes they do! EEEk I just love them so much


----------



## samssimonsays

We had quite the mother's day surprise yesterday with a litter of frenchies that were over due by 6 days... Usually if the babies are more than 3 days over they will not be alive upon arrival...  BUT somehow... I went outside and found she had moved ALL over her nest material from her nest box and build a nest with hair and all in the back corner of her cage . I had a flashlight and looked and looked and looked for babies that would have fallen out of the cage or wiggled out and came up empty handed. THEN I saw them!  something moved IN the nest box. The cold, empty nest box. Yep.  she made the nest on the other side of the cage and still had them in the nest box. One was dead, she didn't clean the sac off its head, one was almost dead and one was almost almost dead. I scooped up the frozen babies and brought them into the house with me. Warmed them up as the one was squealing, they do that when they are dying along with a big, purple, swollen tongue. Usually it is extremely difficult to get them back after that so when he quit squealing I figured he was gone. Lifted up the blanket and to my surprise, he was alive and well! Due to our temps that dropped below freezing I opted to bring mom in and hold her on her back to let them nurse last night and today and will continue to do so until it warms back up again.  As of when I left for work today they were both doing well. .

The freakiest thing is that they have full control of their necks and legs as well as the fur already coming in. The same as what a 4-5 day old kit would have.... It REALLY freaks me out


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Samantha!! Glad they bounced back and are doing well!!


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Congrats Samantha!! Glad they bounced back and are doing well!!


Thank you!    The dad is one of my favorite boys and the doe was starting to approach the end of her breeding window if she didn't take soon. It was her first litter and I had been trying since August with her to get anything. Not even a false pregnancy from her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Samantha drawz said:


> Thank you!    The dad is one of my favorite boys and the doe was starting to approach the end of her breeding window if she didn't take soon. It was her first litter and I had been trying since August with her to get anything. Not even a false pregnancy from her.


 Aww! Glad you were able to have a litter from them!


----------



## goatgurl

congrats on the babies.  very strange they are newborns that are a week old.  hope they do ok.


----------



## norseofcourse

Glad you were able to save them!


----------



## samssimonsays

As of today they are both still healthy and happy. The temps dropped and aren't expected to warm back up until mondayish... So babies are still in the house and their mom is brought in to feed them once a day for now, if they start to look like they need more then she will be brought in twice a day. For now it is working and they get plenty of moms milk but that can change quickly.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad they're doing well!


----------



## samssimonsays

As of late this has been my morning and night routine. But because of it, babies are growing and still healthy. Momma is just confused about what to do yet. VERY thankful for my emergency nest I had on hand from a mom who pulls too much fur!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad you are able to help!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Glad you are able to help!


Thank you! I am too! they are from an only surviving son of my first Frenchie pair ever, Milo and Mailey.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> Thank you! I am too! they are from an only surviving son of my first Frenchie pair ever, Milo and Mailey.



That makes it even more special and exciting!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad they're doing well Samantha!


----------



## samssimonsays

My babies are thriving I can see their eyes starting to open slightly and they turn a week old tomorrow (6 days late is the cause I am thinking ) still doing 2 times a day feedings on mom with me holding her down.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## samssimonsays

Had a good day Saturday! Got to take most everyone's photos before the rain started back up.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Hens and Roos

So how do you get everyone to stay still! Ours are always on the move


----------



## samssimonsays

I just snap away and hope I get the shot! Usually they are blurred and not any good but then I get that one really great shot and it is all worth it  The little bitty ones flail unless my hands are over them but usually if I hold my hand there long enough I quick take it off and snap away as they start to move a bit seeking it. I have to admit that when there is grass to be ate they sit still WAAAAY better


----------



## samssimonsays

this years babies, here are my favorites 
doe doe buck  doe doe doedoe  doe buck

I think I have a problem.... i want to keep nine and I only have 21!


----------



## samssimonsays

here are the rest who are all looking awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

we welcomed 6 healthy baby french lops on Memorial day from Honey and Theodore.


----------



## animalmom

I am in cuteness overload here!


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol @animalmom These little ones are absolutely the sweetest of them all. Being "hand fed" and all.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, over the weekend I lost both of my hand fed babies. Absolutely Crushed.


----------



## animalmom

Big hug @Samanthadrawz, I've read about your loss on the other thread... for everything there is a reason, a season, and logic be damned, nevertheless, there is always a "but" followed by the "what if?" You had a great blessing knowing and caring for those little buns.  Cherish that blessing, once you have finished crying.


----------



## samssimonsays

animalmom said:


> Big hug @Samanthadrawz, I've read about your loss on the other thread... for everything there is a reason, a season, and logic be damned, nevertheless, there is always a "but" followed by the "what if?" You had a great blessing knowing and caring for those little buns.  Cherish that blessing, once you have finished crying.


Thank you so very much. It means a lot to me. The other babies help a lot but I have found myself distancing myself from the ones I do have. I am hoping it is just because the weather hasn't been good and time has been limited that I have been. I go in every morning and say Hi and they all get pet and gushed over. Then I go to work and come home and do it again. They are all soooo friendly and excited to see me it does help a ton.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hang in there...  we all hit rough patches every now and then!


----------



## samssimonsays

I will hopefully have another litter, or two! in the next week or so. 

My poor girl Lilly is pulling hair and making a nest because Honey and her babies got moved to a cage next to her due to an unfortunate accident and loss of one of her 6 babies. She is not bred just does this when another doe has babies for some reason. She is always so sad when she doesn't have babies in her nests too.  I feel so bad for her. She will be leaving for her new home hopefully the end of this month or beginning of next.


----------



## samssimonsays

*Pupdate! Rumely the Saint Pyrenees:

8.5 months old, 98#s and a whole lotta love. We are in a major growth spurt right now where he has hit a pretty rough patch of terrible twos but We are surviving and I feel like We are coming to a peak in it. Thankfully the worst he does is get too rough with Stella, convince us he is deaf, think night time is playtime and not let us sleep and has had a couple accidents because he's being a booger. If that is the worst, I'll take it! He has had a limp the past couple of days the vet dubbed as growing pains because he shot up in height,weight and mass within a few days that We need to just try to keep him from too much play. That's virtually impossible because when he's set on something, he's going to do it. We are slowly working towards him being out of his kennel all day while We are at work with leaving them out in the house while We run to town on weekends and they are doing astonishing with it. Now We just need to gain the courage to do it on a week day. Lol!*

View attachment 10191


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck!  It is hard to leave them out and not be there to watch- we just went through this with our Aussie(of course she has separation anxiety) - what we found works is to give her a kong in her crate, leave the TV on for her,  shut the crate door but not latch it and then she can some out when ready.  Most of the time she is laying under the table when we get back


----------



## samssimonsays

That is a great idea! We have left them for 7 hours in a day out but we are gone 11 hours out of the day so we are unsure of how that will work LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays

Out of 20 babies, we lost one at 6 weeks old to failure to thrive sadly, I have 18 show quality! WOW I can not believe the numbers....  Two of those are brood only due to one having been poked by hay in the eye and another having the wrong colored eyes for its color (not a genetic issue according to an ARBA judge and long time French Lop breeder).


 

Mary Gold



Flirt


Brutus




Titus


 

Chester


----------



## samssimonsays

Blue Boy


Archer


Iris


Alchemy






Tess



All the named ones are my favorites I would like to keep... :/ Probably wont be all of them LOL! But for sure 4 of them... One from each Litter unless the breeder takes first pick of Iris... Tess, Alchemy and HOPEFULLY Brutus are staying with me. And Iris will be too if she is not chosen. I REALLY like her but I promised first pick to the lady the dad came from and I will honor my word. There will be other litters.  I REALLY love the blue steel doe and buck BUT I already made a deal for a trade, Blue for an orange. and NOW it may be a 2 for 2 trade...  I have 3 blue babies so I am ok    I also have 4 blue adults...  I would rather add new lines and colors than keep more that are fully related to EVERYONE in my barn...


----------



## animalmom

Just Adorable!


----------



## samssimonsays

One of my orange babies


----------



## samssimonsays

My new Doeling is ready to come home this week... That means that Ollie has to leave for his new home as well. I am soooo attached to him now!


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh no


----------



## samssimonsays

I am having a really hard time with it. 

But I did get a message from a gentleman I am supposed to do a rabbit trade with. He sent me photos of the ones he has for me to choose from. I picked out the two I will be getting, he decided he wants two blues instead of one so we are doing a trade of 2 for 2! 

Doe is a Lilac Frosted Pearl and Buck is a Broken Orange. Same dad, different moms. 


 

And here are a few pics from the weekend.


----------



## Hens and Roos

your pictures are so awesome!

What rabbits is he getting from you(buck/doe or doe/doe or buck/buck)?


----------



## samssimonsays

I will have to meet up with him and he can choose then, or he will choose before I think he is leaning towards my brother sister pair of gold tipped blues (first two).  But I have another blue buck as well (last one)


----------



## Hens and Roos

very neat, hopefully you don't have far to travel!


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL it depends... he is in Ohio, about 13 hours away... He will be in Mineral, IL July 4th... about 9 hours away.. :/ we will see.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow, that is a drive!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yeah it is... and it is even further than Lop Nationals was. But if it means getting these beauties then I will have to go...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Keep us posted!  I'm guessing this means new genetics/bloodlines for you?


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes it does   Their dad has over 20 Grand Champion legs.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Wow


----------



## samssimonsays

I know right?! I am lucky if mine get 2 before they retire...


----------



## samssimonsays

We brought home our new baby girl last night! Her name was Brooklyn, we are still trying to find the "perfect fit" for her though. She was a bottle baby with her twin sister and we are absolutely in love with her already. She is a full alpine.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very cute!  Congrats


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you Hens and Roos!!! I love her sooo much!


----------



## mikiz

Could shorten it to Brook, she's a little cutie


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks ! I had picked out Mia, Annie, Ellie and so on but hubby brought up Olive and I REALLY like it  So we will be calling her that for the time being to see if it fits. If not, we can change it. BUT it seems to fit. She is so petite and such an absolute doll.


----------



## samssimonsays

Recently we have had a round of bloat hit my barn even with doing everything to prevent it in the babies who are between 8 and 9 weeks old now.  I lost two of the babies suddenly to a case like nothing I had seen before. They became Cold and shivering almost as if they were in shock and they were unresponsive and stared blankly as well. Then soon before they passed away they bloated. I have had the enteritis caused bloat but never a case like this. Now I have one who is bloating like  a balloon and going down hill fast on antibiotics and another who isn't doing well also on them.   I am sooo frustrated!!! it has been 3 years since I have had bloat in my babies from the preventatives I use!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry- hope you can the others!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @frustratedearthmother I have a litter of 4 weeks olds and another 7 litters due this and next month. It worries me that this will get to them as well.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear this  These are your weaned babies?


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes. And 2 of the in separate cages from the rest. Only 2 of them were together. The two who went quickly and were cold were in different cages having never been with each other. Then a baby in the same cage as one had enteritis, and one on the other side of them is bloating up despite the antibiotics...


----------



## Hens and Roos

not sure if this would work for you but we actually bring doe and kits out into a bigger area as they outgrow their cage and give them a few weeks together before putting doe back into her cage by herself- it made a difference in that the kits weren't getting so stressed out.

What are you giving for bloat and antibiotics- we have not successfully saved any when we have run into it.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Hens and Roos  I don't remember the name of it but it is a sulfate? Cherry flavored, most take it like  a treat. It has saved dozens of babies in the past for me when I had run into it but nothing worked before then, mostly was prescribed Baytril. I am doing a GI soother supplement that I have been using on all of them for 5-6 weeks now depending on when they started drinking water with their moms. For the two oldest litters, also the healthiest ones *knock on wood* I had to wean at 4-4.5 weeks old when the moms started showing aggression towards them and harming them. The other two litters were left with mom until she no longer let them nurse and was getting frustrated and starting to go after them, even in the bigger grow out cages. That was about 1.5-2 weeks ago? They were also my biggest babies.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I hear you about the does becoming aggressive towards the kits- that makes it hard for sure.  Where do you get the cherry flavored sulfate med?

We have also been using Bene-Bac plus- a probiotic that is used as a top dressing on the food

Hopefully you are able to get them feeling better


----------



## samssimonsays

We do a well visit yearly to keep the prescription open at the vet.


----------



## samssimonsays

I may have to try your probiotics but I am not sure if those are the ones that I used before or not... I used the blue paste once too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I had to order them on-line, our vet office just started seeing small animals like rabbits but an office visit costs just as much as our dog does


----------



## samssimonsays

We can't buy or order anything online thanks to Minnesota laws... I will try to remember to take a picture of it for you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Here are a couple photos of the hay feeder I made for my kiddos! With little space and two goats who are very much fans of running out of the gate it made it hard to give them hay walking in so I needed something I could fill from the outside. 



 
So I placed in on the gate. I made it hinged so it raises up and lifts in to the pen and I can place hay in from my side and clasp it shut again to make sure it doesn't fall open or blow open. It has worked to keep the hay dry at night and during some pretty decent storms. None were sideline winds or anything but some heavy rain. 


 

I used Those squares you get in a wire shelf kit and that are all the rage in those C&C cage systems for guinea pigs and rabbits because I had a lot of them from when I started with rabbits as pets in the house. I ziptied those together and used wire to make a sturdy enough way to keep it at the angle I wanted it. I don't care if it goes flat just don't want to have it fall open on me. Then I have taken a feed bag that I had and I wired it to the top as a "roof" until we get some other material that may work better.

It certainly beats fighting them in the mornings to give them hay in their hut. EVENTUALLY they will have a building with stalls in it and will have individual hay mangers and one in the main pen as well but this works for now to keep it up and off the ground


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda and Olive getting along nicely!  

Tilda the Ham lol!

Peekaboo! 

My big Lug Rumely

Stella and Rumely doing some landscaping

Stella stole the tree from him...

I am in love with you Olive

He was not chasing her, nor does he have her tail in his mouth... He turned quickly as I snapped a pic.

Yes... another of Olive she is my heart. 
 
Stella working on the bring her back command. Blurry but she is learning and doing an amazing job!


----------



## samssimonsays

Me and Olive

Rumely, 9 months the 21st of June-98.5#s
Stella, 15 months (the 15th of June) and 60#s
My loves, my heart.
 
He is such a gentle and good boy. Had a bloated baby bunny out to move around and try to get some of that gas moved around and broken up and he just laid there and watched over her. This was also he had blood drawn at the vet and a shot.


----------



## samssimonsays

We also found out that BOTH Rumely and Stella have Lymes last night at the Vets office.  We will be starting treatment on them tonight because after 20 minutes of fighting them and trying different ways to get them to take the meds and them putting me behind by 15 minutes for work, I GAVE UP.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Do they actually have Lyme? My old BC tested positive for it a few years ago, but my vet told me that the positive results didn't mean that she actually had it, just that she had been exposed. I chose not to treat her because she was showing no symptoms and I didn't want to give her a month if antibiotics. She never showed any signs. 

I don't mess with hiding pills in things for my dogs. I open their mouth up, drop the pill in, and then hold the mouth closed until they swallow.


----------



## samssimonsays

purplequeenvt said:


> Do they actually have Lyme? My old BC tested positive for it a few years ago, but my vet told me that the positive results didn't mean that she actually had it, just that she had been exposed. I chose not to treat her because she was showing no symptoms and I didn't want to give her a month if antibiotics. She never showed any signs.
> 
> I don't mess with hiding pills in things for my dogs. I open their mouth up, drop the pill in, and then hold the mouth closed until they swallow.


I am not sure if they actually have it. they do not show any signs... I have already purchased the pills and I Guess collies are on the list for breeds that can suffer kidney damage/failure from it according to the vet....  they recommended treating it to be safe. They are 15 months for the collie and 9 months for the Bernard / Pyrenees pup.


----------



## samssimonsays

We welcomed a litter of nine French babies today while I was at work.


----------



## samssimonsays

At the show on Saturday I only had 6/8, intermediate, rabbits to show but we did well! 


Phoebe placed second out of 5 consistently
Baby Blue did a 1 out of 2 the first show and then was sadly DQ'd for mis matched toenails that I missed somehow! 
Theodore bounced around a bit getting a 2nd out of 3, 3 out of 3 and 1 out of 3.
Frostie I made the mistake of entering her as a sr., For what ever reason I thought she was 8 months old but is only 7 months  so the first show she took a last, second show I changed her to 6/8 and she took a second and the third show she took a 2nd as well. 
Poplar is the biggest doe out of all of my 6/8's and BARELY made it under the weight restrictions for the 6/8 class  This is a GOOD problem to have!  I don't have these sorts of problems usually. BUT she also seemed to be uncooperative and placed low with the first judge at 5 of 5, 3 of 5 round 2 and 4 of 5 round three. 

All in all I feel like we did very good this time around for the competition we had! (my good friend and fellow frenchie breeder came from North Dakota to show with us and she has AMAZING animals )

Hopefully come state (if I show) I will have some of my own Jr's to show instead of rabbits I bought. But I still plan to show the ones I bought


----------



## Hens and Roos

It's always nice to get some feed back on your rabbits, the 1st year DS(10) showed- 1 rabbit had a broken toe that we missed, 1 rabbit was a boy and we thought is was a girl(never double checked) and 1 rabbit was underweight- DS took it all in stride!


----------



## samssimonsays

I'm so glad he took it in stride! That is so important. I am shocked at how many people just don't at the shows... and they are adults! 

I tried Champaign D'Argents and it was a nightmare my first show. So I sold them. I just didn't want to deal with anyone who couldn't compete fairly.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we've seen that too with the adults and it is kids who are showing!

right now 1 of our sr. angora bucks is blowing coat hard that he coat looks thin in spots- if he doesn't look better in the next few weeks he wont be going.


----------



## samssimonsays

I had to leave several srs home due to that. They were lost causes   and my one doe was due and had a litter just before the show. Maybe I can show her at fair though.   She's never shown before.


----------



## samssimonsays

Some more pics of the farm goings on. 


A pair that was going to the same family but sadly the girl passed away to bloat  

My broken cream baby and a solid orange 
 
Olive has to be very close while I walk 

Olive followed us on our walk friday night with the pups. 
 
Impossible to get these two to pose anymore

Stella-"Mom, does this goat make my butt look big?"
No stella, you look beautiful on and off duty


----------



## OneFineAcre

Samantha drawz said:


> I'm so glad he took it in stride! That is so important. I am shocked at how many people just don't at the shows... and they are adults!
> 
> I tried Champaign D'Argents and it was a nightmare my first show. So I sold them. I just didn't want to deal with anyone who couldn't compete fairly.


When people talk to me who are interested in showing goats I always tell them that if they will get upset or down on their animal if it comes in last then they shouldn't do it
It will surely happen


----------



## samssimonsays

OneFineAcre said:


> When people talk to me who are interested in showing goats I always tell them that if they will get upset or down on their animal if it comes in last then they shouldn't do it
> It will surely happen




I totally agree with you OneFineAcre! 

I share with people My first show experience as a kid so that they know it doesn't mean you're a failure because someone doesn't like your animal. Everyone's opinion is sooo different and everyone is looking at something a little differently. I was told that I should eat what I had for rabbits and get "real" rabbits all because she didn't like the mini lop breed I had, thought they were a useless pet breed. That made me even more driven to get even better stock and continue to improve and show her I was determined to stick with the breed. Since it was county fair and she was nasty to so many other kids she never was asked back  But the next year I  rocked it with even better rabbits  Been hooked ever since. So as much as it sucked and was a bad memory she IS a big reason behind my drive and persistence. LOVE the constant struggle to improve lines, improve areas of weakness, and improve the breed in general. When I get negative feedback it does really suck but it also makes you aware of the areas to improve on and once you know strengths and weaknesses of your animals you can accurately cross them to one who is the perfect counter part or play around with different ones to find the best mix.  My favorite part is that there is no "perfect" animal and you are always striving to get better. I have probably hooked more people that way than anything. And if I see a kid who is down on themselves due to a comment I will remind them that NO ONE who has the top animals got there in a day or even a year. They had to work hard and go through everything they are going through. 

There are several judges who have no table side manners though and are way more rough than they need to be while judging. For us adults it is not a big deal but when we hear the things they tell kids and the kids leave in tears it really bothers me. One told a kid they should be ashamed for putting an animal up and not catching its fault. I probably wouldn't have caught a broken toe that happened in the carrier at the show either. At my home before loading them, yes. But not once they are loaded. Since then I have joined my local club and have learned which judges to request not to come back... Sounds horrible but with 3 years in a row of the same judge being rude to the youth and causing them to not come back, I had had it.


----------



## samssimonsays

At the moment, all babies have deflated and are recovering well from the bloat outbreak. We only lost 3 of the 20 which, compared to how bad it could have been, is pretty good IMO! It still sucks that two of my favorites and one that was sold didn't make it but the other 17 are on the road to recovery now and I am thrilled! Still not at ease yet, but happy to see NORMAL BELLIED BABIES! 

I continued the supplements through it and only pulled the hay. I firmly believe the hay was just too green for them to handle. I purchased two more bales last night from the store and they were the normal hay I had usually been getting. The other stuff was waaaay too much alfalfa most likely for their little systems to handle it. Now I know! Of course the GOATS loved it more than the normal stuff  They look at me like I am being mean now that they have the regular hay back. Ya win some, ya lose some I guess.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad that they are starting to feel better .  Could you possible mix the more alfalfa hay in with your other hay for the goats.....that way they get a little at a time?


----------



## samssimonsays

I would but I finished the bale last night after only feeding it to the goats. Now they are all back to regular what they are used to.


----------



## animalmom

Samantha drawz said:


> We can't buy or order anything online thanks to Minnesota laws... I will try to remember to take a picture of it for you.



@Samantha drawz, do you mean you can't order over-the-counter animal items, or just items that need a prescription?  vetapprovedrx.com has a probiotic called florentero - dial a dose paste 15 ml that I've used with my rabbits.  This does not need a RX.  It must taste good to them because once they realize you aren't murdering them, they will eat it right out of the tube.

Glad to here the babies are doing better and hope for a full recovery for the rest.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @animalmom For not being able to buy anything over the counter I was meaning about certain meds and prescriptions lol Sorry for the confusion. I will be looking into the availability of these in my area thank you so much for all of the awesome advice!


----------



## samssimonsays

Today I recorded this gem while Ollie was goofing around!


----------



## samssimonsays

Week 10 posed photos! There are a couple of my 5 week olds as well


----------



## samssimonsays

More updated baby bunny pictures!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

I had 3 does due Tuesday and Wednesday. One is nesting(due from tuesday), two I can't tell if they are pregnant or not and the doe who is not bred was nesting (She does it every time there is a rabbit who is pregnant and due in the barn) so I WILL have babies, it is just a matter of who will have them. It is kind of fun guessing! My only doe not to take yet this year is the one nesting!


----------



## samssimonsays

Haven't been on lately to update. Kat had a litter of three healthy babies! the other two ladies did not take... Sigh. Oh well! Not sure what colors the white ones will be, either REW or Frosted point and the other baby is looking more like a Squirrel but could be an opal. Kat is a broken Squirrel and dad, Theodore, is a broken cream... Somehow I ended up with three out of three solids in that pairing.


----------



## samssimonsays

We took everything out of the barn monday and redid the lay out and now I am able to get the cage space and optimal use out of all of my cages  I forgot to take a before picture  But here are some of the pictures of what we have so far.


----------



## samssimonsays

and here is Tilda enjoying getting in the way again  
 And Olive taking her turn. Olive just lays there and watches us. She was such a sweetheart. She just stands there and watches what we are doing then will look back at us and just look at us like she is so content and in love. I love all three goats but man... this newest little girl is such an absolute sweetheart that she has completely run away with my heart. Such a gentle and caring soul she is.


----------



## samssimonsays

My babies will all be turning 12 and 13 weeks as of tomorrow! I can not believe that it is already time for them to leave to their new homes.... Time flew by way too quick but I am super excited and happy for the families and 4-H kiddos who will be adding their new members soon. 


Sold

Sold
 
for sale

Holding back
 
for sale
 
Wouldn't mnd holding back but will sell lol
 
Holding back a bit

Sold

Sold
 
Holding for breeder the dad came from to look at in a few months time


----------



## samssimonsays

Keeping
 
Holding for breeder to look at that the dad came from.


----------



## samssimonsays

Blue steel buck, Broken chin can't tell sex yet, Broken opal buck (looks like so far anyways LOL)
 
Broken black doe, broken gold tipped steel buck

Looks like a silver and a gold tipped steel or two gold tipped steels, both does
 

-And last but not least, two REWs and a blue chin!

No updated photos of the orange litter yet, they are pretty defiant and refuse to pose but all 5 are doing wonderful and growing. They are 7.5 weeks old now   And ALL 5 are BUCKS. Sigh... I am just happy they are healthy.


----------



## samssimonsays

my all boy litter... My hopes are to keep back a solid orange boy and will be holding the rest until they get a tad bit older to determine what level of show quality they are or if they are at all Since the recessive colors seem to take longer.


----------



## samssimonsays

My litter of Frenchies from my broken gold tipped steel doe, Georgia, and blue gold tipped steel buck, Titan, are 4.5 weeks old and looking amazing!

     



This little broken Chinchilla doe will most likely be staying with me forever! LOL I am absolutely in love! now to name her...


----------



## samssimonsays

My babies are growing so fast. Ollie and Tilda are almost 5 months old now and little Olive is just puttering along and growing like crazy now. She is still recieving some bullying from the older two but it is not nearly what it was before. They really do get along great and love each other it is just a matter of when food is involved or when my love and attention is involved   I just LOVE them!


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda is still my baby girl though. She is still my lap goat


----------



## Hens and Roos

so are you keeping all 3 goats?


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> so are you keeping all 3 goats?


YES!  The family who was going to take him fell through and my husband said we will keep him and if he ends up aggressive, we will deal with it but if not he will stay.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Awesome!!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am super excited! LOL! Ollie is a handful and a brat but he is a sweetheart and I love him...  Can't help it.


----------



## samssimonsays

My big baby of an LGD hahahaha! My baby boy is 10 months old now... How did that happen?!!!  he is over 100#s now as well... so I guess he's not my little boy anymore either.... on Thursday July 16th he weighed 108.9#s and he turned 10 months on the 21st of July.... He went from 93.6#s end of June to 108.9#s middle of July. He is definitely our lover.


----------



## samssimonsays

In other news, I have lost 2 of my 9 week old babies suddenly... Nothing wrong with them and then they are gone. Within an hour or so.


----------



## Hens and Roos

He's like 2 times the size of our dog...lol!  What a big guy- can he clear the table/counter tops?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> In other news, I have lost 2 of my 9 week old babies suddenly... Nothing wrong with them and then they are gone. Within an hour or so.



oh no, that's so sad....


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> He's like 2 times the size of our dog...lol!  What a big guy- can he clear the table/counter tops?



Yes, we have high top tables and he can see on them easily  He is very well behaved though as he knows he does not get that food. If the cat drops it for him however, all bets are off!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> oh no, that's so sad....


Thanks. I am wondering if it is a bee sting or just something genetic but who knows. They are totally healthy. I have one I am sending into the vet. We got rid of the first one but after the second litter mate passed it is time to know.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> Thanks. I am wondering if it is a bee sting or just something genetic but who knows. They are totally healthy. I have one I am sending into the vet. We got rid of the first one but after the second litter mate passed it is time to know.



hope that they can give you some answers- it's hard when you don't know why


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> hope that they can give you some answers- it's hard when you don't know why



Thanks! I hope so too...


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda
 
Ollie


----------



## samssimonsays

Little Olive and me time  I love this little girls sooo much. 

Alchemy, Iris and no name baby in their new colony setting...


----------



## samssimonsays

Baby Eadda my newest hold back. I had a lot of super nice French babies this year to choose from and it was/is very hard to choose... but I am slowly narrowing them down to improve my heard both quality and temperament wise.


----------



## samssimonsays

Our boy Rumely and I went and walked our local parade in support of the Dog park they are puching to build yesterday. He was a huge hit! after he got all of his rammyness and anxiousness out from seeing all the people and dogs that we walked with he was a very good boy! Before that point he was just super stubborn lol. Typical pyr


----------



## samssimonsays

Yesterday my first time mom French Lop girl Baby Blue welcomed a litter of NINE babies... she did not palpate positive at all.  I came home to 5 dead babies in the cage not even cleaned off. On the wire. She had eaten all the hay from her nest box. Bummed out I went to grab a bag to get them out and I have no idea why but I looked down and there was a squirming baby bunny! Not even a foot away was a second cold but LIVE baby! I crawled around on my hands and knees with a flashlight and eventually found 2 more babies alive. I warmed them up and used some of my emergency nest material, excess fur from grooming and moms who pull too much, and made a nest in her box. Upon checkin gon them later she had covered them up with hay, still had not pulled her own fur.... This morning I couldn't really tell if they had been fed or not but she had recovered them up with hay and still no fur pulled. I will check them again tonight and see if she has fed them and hopefully she will get the hang of this mothering thing.... out of my 5 does bred that were due between the 1st and 2nd she is the only one who has had anything.... We will see if my good moms pulled through and have anything this time or not.... 

 


Always exciting happenings going on 'round here!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am currently working on a couple pieces for my nephew and his momma   Yes, he really is that teensy and that adorable


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that your 1st time doe isn't doing so well with her litter.   that there is improvement!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks @Hens and Roos I am hoping so too but as a first timer she may not. I am ok with that, we will just try her again if not. No one else took so that is probably the worst part of it.  Tis life in the rabbit world.


----------



## mikiz

I have a question, if you keep all these girls, and finally get them bred and they actually give birth and look after their babies, will you keep any from the litters?


----------



## samssimonsays

mikiz said:


> I have a question, if you keep all these girls, and finally get them bred and they actually give birth and look after their babies, will you keep any from the litters?



It usually depends on if I have any does who are retiring or the type of the rabbit. I like to have one baby out of each rabbit in my barn to carry on the lines and temperament I like. I breed for quality before anything else but temperament is something that is a necessity here as well. I will not tolerate nasty animals in my barn....  so keeping my babies back ensures that they have the temperament that I want. It also improves my lines along the way as I keep back good type and temperament for showing.


----------



## mikiz

Only because by keeping any back from a doe who takes forever to get pregnant is perpetuating your issue with breeding and having them take, so I was wondering if you kept any and why. How old are the does who won't or take forever to have a litter? Is it a line thing or is it that they aren't old enough or too old?

Or maybe I missed something and you're not having problems with breeding? (I do miss things sometimes and read stuff the wrong way )


----------



## samssimonsays

mikiz said:


> Only because by keeping any back from a doe who takes forever to get pregnant is perpetuating your issue with breeding and having them take, so I was wondering if you kept any and why. How old are the does who won't or take forever to have a litter? Is it a line thing or is it that they aren't old enough or too old?
> 
> Or maybe I missed something and you're not having problems with breeding? (I do miss things sometimes and read stuff the wrong way )


Lol I didn't get it before!  I get it now hehe! 

They have all had litters now. It was a matter of diet but French lops are super touchy for whatever reason. And they take a long time to mature. Some can get pregnant and have litters at 7 months because they hit sr weight and size while others take until nearly a year to hit sr weight. I have some lines that will take until close to 18 or 19 months old to have their first litter with breeding them weekly from 10 months on up. Just a breed thing it seems like. All of my does who we're of age have all had a litter now  : )  some of those who weren't taking had actually had litters previously as well. Silly French lops is all. Lol


----------



## samssimonsays

Ohhhh,  or did you mean the does this time who didn't take... sorry... I just built a she'd alone and I'm fried mentally and physically Lol.... 

One is nesting now but all the girls who have been bred and did not take is probably because the heat. Very hot here in mn the past couple months... humidity really gets them


----------



## mikiz

Well if it's just a breed thing I guess you can't do much about that then hey! Was just curious, glad to hear they've all had litters now, it must get so frustrating when they don't take, I don't think I could handle such a difficult breed! When I want babies I want babies now so they'd better have some haha

Sounds like you need a good rest after building a whole shed by yourself, no doubt the heat and humidity is draining on you as well!


----------



## samssimonsays

mikiz said:


> Well if it's just a breed thing I guess you can't do much about that then hey! Was just curious, glad to hear they've all had litters now, it must get so frustrating when they don't take, I don't think I could handle such a difficult breed! When I want babies I want babies now so they'd better have some haha
> 
> Sounds like you need a good rest after building a whole shed by yourself, no doubt the heat and humidity is draining on you as well!


Lol yeah... I was at my wits end with them earlier this spring  now all of my does born last fall and winter are coming of age to start trying to breed them...  sigh the one had her litter and is not being a mom so now I'm waiting while my good mom nests so I can Foster the babies to her litter and hopefully save them... frustrating first time moms.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, Here is the "shed" I built on Monday nightfrantically because my hay was done and I wasn't ready for it  Not too shabby and it holds up to 22 bales!!! Whoo Hoo!!! I am going to have some very happy rabbit and goats now LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays

And yesterday, thanks to my water pump blowing on my way to work I was able to find some time to add on to my colony cage. Here is to 4 levels for my three super happy girls. Eadda and Opheillia will be added when they are old enough to join in several weeks yet. Will hopefully start my second colony with a couple of my older does as well in the coming weeks. Have to get their cage fully ready before adding them so they can escape eachother easily. 



 
Here is another veiw of the colony cage. I am still hopeful to add another grid in size outward making it 3x2x4 instead of 2x2x4


----------



## samssimonsays

My doe, Georgia, who is known to start getting aggressive towardsher kits at around 4.5 weeks old (she killed her first litter of 6 babies at 4.5 weeks old and became agressive towards her second at 4 weeks  2 days old) FINALLY raised a litter past that! She made it to 7 weeks with her latest litter of 7 and I pulled her from them so as not to take any chances. This is a huge accomplishment for her and I for sure!


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's Great!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, it is nothing fancy by any means but I started a colony with a couple adults. 3 does and a buck actually. Funny story behind doe #3 being added to it actually....

She is in the top cage of my giant wooden, 3 level nesting cages and was in the process of taking a designated break before having another litter, her last litter is 11 weeks old and weaned at 7 weeks, I opened up the bottom nesting cage and used my playpen to fence around it along with a couple other gates for my buck and two does I desired to breed him to.... This morning, I found that doe #3 had managed to break the clasp on her cage and jumped down and into the colony.... So even though her father is the colony buck, I think that they will compliment each other nicely. I just hadn't wanted to breed a solid chestnut to a solid chestnut LOL. Everyone was happy and content this morning including the two bucks with whom I had left a doe each for in their cage with them last night as well. I am VERY tempted to ditch the cages all together aside from grow outs for rabbits I am selling and bucks and just make individual colonies for the does that will tolerate it. My two does were so content last night but they were also extremely laid back by nature. 

I "hope" to have a cage with levels built for them as well.. I am highly debating taking one entire wall of my barn and making it leveled cages to be able to possibly start a couple colonies that way. I have enough does to do 5 colonies with 3 does per colony for 4 colonies, does permitting, and then my 5 Jr's in the last one. I will still have the cages on the other side for my Bucks, for sale rabbits and show rabbits before they get moved into the colonies if they are does.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so what color possibilities could you end up with breeding chestnut x chestnut?


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> so what color possibilities could you end up with breeding chestnut x chestnut?



Chestnut LOL. If I manage to pull anything other than Chestnut I will be astonished  But type should be nice anyways


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I have started breeding my does again. Due to the amazing genetic pairing Jazmine and Ruben had last time, I chose to pair them up again. She ended up rejecting all the babies from her own to the fosters and they have since all passed away  and For whatever reason (probably time of year) my bucks have little to no either interest or stamina as they may try a little bit but lose interest pretty quickly... Not Nash though, that boy is a BUCK! always seems to get the job done and quickly! lol. So I bred him to Lilly, my not so good mom, and Georgia, my really good mom, to Charley my oldest boy out of my first pair of french lops. Charley is also in with Honey, Roxy and Evey at the moment but I just don't think he is doing anything as her is too laid back... Titan is with Frostie, Ruben with Jazmine and Theodore with Phoebe. Tonight I hope to put Poplar and Baby Blue along with Kat in with bucks as well. But we will see how that goes. 

I am in the process of creating another cage for some of my Jr's to be in as well.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that you lost the litter 

we haven't tried breeding any of our rabbits yet, still have to get our numbers down.


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL good luck.   I will be reducing my girls again once I decide who to keep back from this year... 18 does will be too many for me... :/ Unless I get those outside pens up and functioning for the Jr''s to grow out in....


----------



## Hens and Roos

I've noticed a direct correlation between increasing number of rabbits and an increase in the feed bill


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> I've noticed a direct correlation between increasing number of rabbits and an increase in the feed bill


 Me too! That is the only part that stinks big time!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am not sure if it is easy to make out, the lighting was horrible in the barn as it was super gloomy out, but that is Honey far left, Evey in the middle with Charley draped over Evey grooming her. Roxy found the nest boxes I placed in there and was enjoying every last second of lounging in that. Last night I made a make shift colony set up for them to enjoy due to needing the area I had them penned in for our littlest goat, Olive. So Colony #2 is successful, Colony #1 is still a success and I am in the works of creating colony #3 and 4 as soon as I can get the pens built.  It went from too hot to cold and rainy now...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that your rabbits are getting along!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yep! now if only Charley will breed them....  He is too lazy and laid back....


----------



## samssimonsays

*8-20-15 Colony Update*

*Colony #2*


















Upon morning check this morning I found Charley and his Angels (Hehe see what I did there?) Roxy, Honey and Evey all snug together with Roxy drapped over Charley LOL. These 4 just crack me up. The level of content they have become since placing them together is absolutely amazing to me. I have seen the improvement in each of them with their personalities shining through even brighter than before. 





*Colony #1*







The babies from Colony 1 are thriving and doing remarkably well for the age they have hit. Usually they will start to scuffle a bit at this age but have yet to do so with the space and levels they have to give each other their individual space.


----------



## samssimonsays

Updated Jr. pics of the 2015 babies either still available or that I am holding back for my herd and a couple that are awaiting pick up.



  
Buck *Hold for E*               Lewis  *hold for me*         Brutus *hold for me*
  
Tank *hold for K*              Little boy Blue                Ophelia *Hold for me*
  
Iris *hold for me*            Alchemy *hold for me*    Margo *hold for me*

Buck


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are all so cute


----------



## samssimonsays

Awe thank you   I kinda like em   But I am super biased LOL.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Ya, but most of us can say they are adorable


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL thank you very much.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I would post a picture of my friend's rabbit, but I have no idea how to load it onto BYH from my Kindle


----------



## samssimonsays

Maybe it is the same as on a phone? Just do the upload File button same as on a computer. It just takes a bit longer is all.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It is kinda confusing, now I am on my computer but I have HW so I maybe shouldn't be on BYH for very long, I can try to post the photos soon, or just have my friend join BYH


----------



## samssimonsays

Some pics of the last week or so. Mostly Colony pics.... Working hard at that one and so far, so good!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Poka_Doodle

I love goats and French Lop Rabbits


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> I love goats and French Lop Rabbits


 LOL there certainly are plenty of them here


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night I took some photos of the little pet quality Frenchie who hadn't found a home yet and a few of the goats too   Ollie in the wheelbarrow video is on Youtube as well.... He is such a goofball ... He failed at the wheelbarrow dance just as he failed at the chair dance


----------



## samssimonsays

The newest piece I have done for my website.  Working towards a better educated rabbit community in the pet side of things has always been a passion of mine. With each person who visits my site I am hopeful that they are learning a little more about them. I wanted to share this with you for that reason.


----------



## samssimonsays

Our beautiful girl held down the fort for us while we were gone (an entire 26 hours with NO ANIMALS) That is unheard of for us by the way  She was super glad we were home but soooo tired from having to do nothing   I have a feeling this is what her holding down the fort looked like ... holding down the chair just in case it tried to float away


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I came home from work Friday and found my broken orange doe, days away from her due date, dead...  I then lost 2, I am thinking all three will have met their end by tonight, of the litter from my broken cream buck. Same dad to the litter of 5 that all just started dropping dead.  The necropsy I had done determined it was not Cocci so what the heck is it?!   

I am starting to think maybe I am not cut out for this breed.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry for what is going on.


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry! Hugs



Samantha drawz said:


> Well, I came home from work Friday and found my broken orange doe, days away from her due date, dead...  I then lost 2, I am thinking all three will have met their end by tonight, of the litter from my broken cream buck. Same dad to the litter of 5 that all just started dropping dead.  The necropsy I had done determined it was not Cocci so what the heck is it?!
> 
> I am starting to think maybe I am not cut out for this breed.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all. 

I lost the REW sister, Ophelia, this morning. That is every baby from Theodore my broken cream buck up and dying at 9 weeks old. Some for no apparent reason while others are bloating like balloons and not responding to treatment and not cocci as established by the necropsies done....    I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry, I take it they aren't finding anything out of the normal?  Could there possible be a genetic defect that is occurring???


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> so sorry, I take it they aren't finding anything out of the normal?  Could there possible be a genetic defect that is occurring???


That is what I am wondering... the does were mildly related to each other (the moms) and the father was the same. Both litters had same symptoms. There was a litter in between them as well. 2 weeks older than this youngest one and about 3 weeks younger than the last. They are all fine? No problems. I have had cocci before years ago and it is a nasty thing. But since then, I have been free of it and little to no digestive upsets. This year I had a bad bale of hay I caught right away, after one feeding of it when they all reacted with minor casualties. Last year was a bad bag of feed with only minor casualties as well. The only issues I have had with this were the 2 litters, the only two I should add, that my buck has ever fathered. Not to mention, TWO babies of the first litter were necropsied... 1st baby was found to have died of natural causes (at 9 weeks old ) Second had in fact bloated but no cause was established (at 10 weeks old )

Some days I honestly feel defeated and like I am doing something wrong....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Oh dear!!! So sorry Samantha!


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Oh dear!!! So sorry Samantha!


Thanbk you


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> So sorry for what is going on.


Thank you


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

"Some days I honestly feel defeated and like I am doing something wrong.... " It's not your fault Samantha, please don't do that to yourself! You are caring for your animals, they are well cared for and well loved, and you are trying to figure out what happened. Please please please don't blame yourself, okay?


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> "Some days I honestly feel defeated and like I am doing something wrong.... " It's not your fault Samantha, please don't do that to yourself! You are caring for your animals, they are well cared for and well loved, and you are trying to figure out what happened. Please please please don't blame yourself, okay?


Thank you so much. It is super frustrating... Seems like my best rabbits pass away before I get any babies from them and if he is throwing a genetic defect of some sort then I wasted a LOT of money on a really great rabbit that I can not use.... and lost a LOT of money on the feeding side of raising the babies as long as I had.... It is all a little saddening, frustrating, angering and defeating all at once. I am still frustrated over the loss of my broken orange doe, Phoebe...


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry for your losses. Some days the answers are not available.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, here is a little laughter. This guy right here sure does keep me going when I am down and out.


----------



## samssimonsays

We added the newest addition, Watson the Broken Opal French Lop Buck, Sunday 9-13. He is an absolute doll. I am in love!


----------



## samssimonsays

Then after that My nephew, who is 3 months old, and his mommy came to visit and meet the goats and bunnies. He didn't stop staring at Tilda and she didn't stop staring at him. She absolutely adored him! I have pictures but they are too large to upload here. They were absolutely precious together.


----------



## samssimonsays

We also welcomed a litter of 3 live and healthy babies from my one doe out of 7 does bred. She was the only one who took out of 7 does bred, but the other doe who took died before she was due... UGH. Go figure the ONE doe I need to foster babies from because she is not a good mom is the ONLY one who takes.... Yep. I do not have high hopes for them but we will see. As of yesterday she had moved them out of the nest box and into a small hole in her hay that is her cage flooring. (Solid bottom dog kennel) and I could only find two of the three....


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> We also welcomed a litter of 3 live and healthy babies from my one doe out of 7 does bred. She was the only one who took out of 7 does bred, but the other doe who took died before she was due... UGH. Go figure the ONE doe I need to foster babies from because she is not a good mom is the ONLY one who takes.... Yep. I do not have high hopes for them but we will see. As of yesterday she had moved them out of the nest box and into a small hole in her hay that is her cage flooring. (Solid bottom dog kennel) and I could only find two of the three....
> 
> View attachment 11423


Hope they make it


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Hope they make it


Thank you! I have decided to retire her... she will be pet out hopefully. It is just too hard to get anyone to take at the same time as her.


----------



## samssimonsays

My husband, being a firefighter, and I participated in the 9-11 tribute Friday. We drove the fire truck, one of several for the department, in the memorial parade and attended the service. It was beautiful. It is very sad to see that it has dwindled down so much over the years... It seems like people have forgotten that tragic day we as a nation vowed to "never forget".  I got several beautiful photos of the service and the parade but have only had time to edit a few of them.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, as it happened before where Lilly moved the babies I am afraid it did not happen this time and the babies are just gone. I tore apart her cage and the surrounding area, nothing. 

Then while feeding last night I noticed something weird in the food dish of Frostie.... upon closer examination it was the head of a baby.  Frostie just went several days late is all but she ate the babies and left one head. In her food dish. 

This round of breedings has been a nightmare. Rabbits: 4-Me: 0


----------



## promiseacres

soooo frustrating!! 


Samantha drawz said:


> Well, as it happened before where Lilly moved the babies I am afraid it did not happen this time and the babies are just gone. I tore apart her cage and the surrounding area, nothing.
> 
> Then while feeding last night I noticed something weird in the food dish of Frostie.... upon closer examination it was the head of a baby.  Frostie just went several days late is all but she ate the babies and left one head. In her food dish.
> 
> This round of breedings has been a nightmare. Rabbits: 4-Me: 0


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry....


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> soooo frustrating!!


Thank you. It is so very frustrating...  I am "hoping" to rebreed all the does this week/weekend and hopefully it will be a better outcome.    I have a lot of first time moms though Evey and Poplar are I guess my last first timers... and now three that were bad first time moms, one that is just a bad mom in general and one that was great her first litter and horrible her second. 

Georgia, Honey, Kat are all my good moms at the moment  
Jasmine has to re earn that title
Lilly is a bad mom
Roxy, Baby Blue and Frostie were all bad first timers. 
Evey and Poplar are yet to have a litter.

And next year will be twice as fun with Alchemy, Iris, Margo and Eadda will all be joining the first time mom game so hopefully next year all will be ok and not like this nightmare....


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> So sorry....


Thank you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  Sorry Samantha!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Things have been a bit quiet here. Somewhat stressful but so goes life right? LOL

I am preparing to send rabbits to nationals with transport and they will be trading mine with another transporter to send back rabbits to me. I have also been assessing my Jrs and who I want to hold onto and my Srs with who I want to share with others improving their herds. Kat, Jasmine and Ruben went to a wonderful 4-H'er Saturday who has suffered some set backs recently and hopefully they will do wonderfully to help get them back up and going with their Frenchies. Theodore and Georgia will be heading to another 4-H home  in October to bring in some color and new lines to what they have as well.  I am preparing for a show October 17th a couple hours from home. I will be showing the most at a show I ever have entered since I am keeping so many Jrs this year. After Watson, my brand new broken opal buck, died I realized i DO infact have a broken opal buck out of my own litters that I can keep for the time being. Weeeeell.... Turns out that buck is now a doe.  OF FREAKIN COURSE! Why wouldn't it be a doe when I needed a buck, that is usually how it works when I have a doe I want to keep then it turns into a buck.... Yep. BUT on another note, my broken gold tipped steel buck in the same litter molted out baby coat and turned silver tipped! I do not have one of those nor have I ever so I am super pumped about THAT.  

We have had some major stress with the dogs... For one our 1.5 year old Collie has been in heat (We plan to have a litter with her when she's old enough) and our Bernard mixed with pyrenees is not quite old enough to neuter for our preference, just turned 1 year, and they tied together.   Praying nothing happened but preparing for if it did.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What an interesting combination THAT will be!  (you know if you wanted puppies it wouldn't work - but since you weren't really hoping for puppies from that cross you'll probably get 15!)


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> What an interesting combination THAT will be!  (you know if you wanted puppies it wouldn't work - but since you weren't really hoping for puppies from that cross you'll probably get 15!)


 Don't say that!!! LOL!!! And you are so right... That is exactly how every dog before has been for me...  She is kind of a tease to the poor guy too. Let's just say it has been an extremely* stressful* and _interesting_ week so far...


----------



## goatgurl

ya know @Samantha drawz, the vet has a shot to fix that.  i hope this coming week gets better for you.


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> ya know @Samantha drawz, the vet has a shot to fix that.  i hope this coming week gets better for you.


Thank you Goatgurl, we opted not to in fear we would never be able to breed her because of it. But things have mellowed way down now and all is back to normal. PHEW!


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella and Dugan "helping" me work on a portrait



 Rumely herpin and derpin 


 Rumely and his goats on our walk yesterday


 The goats enjoying their hike yesterday


 Lean too progress thanks too my wonderful husband


 Apples are ready! 



 Stella and her goats


 Here is an idea of how fast stella is to Rumely. She is a blur and he never is 


 Ollie was an unfortunate casualty of Rumely's clumsy nature yesterday.... I have no clue how I managed to capture this but I laugh harder and harder each time I look at it. (No goats or dogs were injured aside from their pride)


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking good!


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella watched a beautiful Butterfly with me the other day. Never moved, never made a peep, just admired. I love this dog with all my heart. 


 One of my with holdings from this year, Margo


 Rumely looking handsome at a year old... sniff, sniff, where did my baby go!


 Not even half of the apples from our tree this year. Going back for all the higher ones tonight LOL. 


 Little Livy Lou helping with the laundry yesterday. (Shhh, don't tell the others that she is my favorite.... )


 
Margo the broken chestnut french Lop jr doe from this years with holdings lookg stunning and ready for her first show the 17th. 


Alchemy the broken opal french Lop jr doe from this years with holdings looking stunning and ready for her first show the 17th. 


 Iris the broken gold tipped steel french Lop jr doe from this years with holdings lookg stunning and ready for her first show the 17th.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> looking good!


Thanks! Lots of happenings here lol


----------



## samssimonsays

My broken chin doe from this year. 


 Her full brother WAS a broken gold tipped steel who shed out his baby coat and turned silver tipped steel. His name is now Milo & Me's Sweet Surprise and he will be staying a bit longer with me to see if he is going to be added to my breeding program or not (I have never had a solver tipped steel)



Their full SISTER who had been a buck until this weekend.... Hence the name Oopsie Daisy LOL. She will be staying a bit longer as well. 



Frostie my Frosted Pearl doe looking full as ever. 


 Theodore my broken cream buck. I am selling him which is sad but he will be going to a great home helping a 4-Her out so I am not too broken up about it  


 This little girl is the full sister to the three at the beginning and my last for sale rabbit of the spring babies. she was the runt but is showing great type.


----------



## samssimonsays

Here is the view of the lean too from the front. It is an 8x20ft addition. My "barn", aka former wood boiler shed fully insulated and all from the past 3 owners, is undergoing some major face lifts at the moment so it is in a bit rough shape. I am still trying to convince my Husband to put a matching Lean too off the other side for the goats  We will hopefully be residing it next year along with our house. If not next year, the year after.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, looking great!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, looking great!!!


Thanks


----------



## samssimonsays

Our hike in the woods with the pack and herd

 I think it was quite the success!

 The goats have enjoyed being able to join us on our walks and it is hilarious to hear the cow bell around Olive's neck start bouncing as she runs to catch up after stopping for a snack. Those little legs have to work extra hard to keep up with everyone LOL


 Added more to our apple harvest last night. Hoping to get the rest tonight or tomorrow. 



And I hope this gives a good laugh or two. Found this in our woods on our walk last night haha!


----------



## goatgurl

thanks for the pic's Samantha the goats look they are growing nicely and the bunnys are adorable as always.  looks like everyone enjoyed their walk in the woods.  and we need to see if we can talk your dh into coming down to build me a lean to too.  and btw i loved the drunken tree.


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> thanks for the pic's Samantha the goats look they are growing nicely and the bunnys are adorable as always.  looks like everyone enjoyed their walk in the woods.  and we need to see if we can talk your dh into coming down to build me a lean to too.  and btw i loved the drunken tree.


LOL I am sure he would if he wasn't so frustrated with this one  it would be a nice break in the cold weather here lol. and thank you  I am still not 100% sure what I am doing with the goats but I do know I love them (aside for waiting till 2017 for milking), they are healthy and they love us LOL. We call the wether the garage goat because he is always looking over my husbands shoulder while he is working on cars. That is my husbands goat for sure.   I am still trying to convince him to let me get another girl... or two  we will see how that works... need to expand their pen first.  

Oh... and trying to teach them to be "real goats"... my friend with goats locally says mine are broken, as a joke, and I need to return them because they don't like lettuce, carrots, zucchini, apples or animal crackers lol....  I always get the weird ones.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yep... more pictures from last nights walk... Fall is my FAVORITE time of year with all the colors.... can you tell? 

 
Livy Lou because she's too cute... 
 
Stella with Rumely. Things have mellowed a lot more with these two although she still gets snippy with him (he kinda pushes beyond the point of no return with her)

We enjoy our evening walks together 

FALL COLORS and Tilda admiring them with me, or so it seems

More pretty colors! And of course my beautiful Tilda
 
And it just wouldn't be complete without a picture of someone doing something funny/dorky so here are my two piggies who would rather eat pine needles, both dead or alive, over apples, grass, leaves, animal crackers, hay and anything else they "should" like eating. 

I should add, do NOT get caught by either of them standing under, near or even within visual of a tree of ANY kind....  They WILL try to climb you to get to it. I have my share of bruises from them on our walks in the woods but they are SLOWLY learning they can not do that.


----------



## samssimonsays

While I am updating I may as well share the updated pictures of my boys from this years withholding's
This is Titus. 

Brutus

This little girl is going to Ohio but is looking AWESOME!
 
And Little Boy Blue- I am not sure if he will stay or not... Love his head... that is about it... just letting him mature a bit more but he peaks really early and slopes off. Sigh. I had hopes with his Pure Blue coloring too. Oh well... maybe next year.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Looking nice we have a couple colors around, but I am a ski girl so prefer late fall when the lines are short to the skiing. But you seem to have a great look around there.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes. We were on a list saying our area was the top 2% of the state for colors so soon in the year.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well the show Saturday went very well! I got great comments on my jrs and intermediate rabbits. I showed 13 and all did very well!  My intermediate broken Opal doe, alchemy, took best opposite variety against some very tough competition (srs ) and my solid blue steel Buck Titus ,also an intermediate, took best opposite in the solid variety. He was also against some very stiff competition!  My jrs were the only broken Jr's there but they did great and I was told to hold onto them as they are looking to be very promising. So glad I decided to pull them from my for sale listings. I should have some extremely nice bucks to show come spring time with that I've kept back this year to replace my older bucks who are past their show prime. 

Here is a pic of myself and Titus at the show waiting to be called for our breed. He was an absolute ham, just like his grandpa!


----------



## animalmom

Congrats!  T'aint nothing in the world like a love bug bunny!


----------



## goatgurl

congratulations on your show results.   and love your 'bunny sling'


----------



## animalmom

Ya know, @goatgurl has a point there about the sling... ever considered marketing that?  Seems to me it would make the bun incredibly relaxed when you have to tote him from one point to another, especially at a show.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @animalmom and @goatgurl I have had it for several years now, I got it in 2010. I have made several of my own out of a pattern from this one and sold them but I don't remember how I did them Lol!  it is a baby sling modified slightly for dogs but I modified mine slightly for rabbits. It came in handy when I was bottle feeding babies to keep 5 in it, under my sweater at a show and still be functioning at the pace needed for showing. It also beat my bra  this was nice also for when I am alone and there is no room to move my carriers to the show table. I can put one in it and hoist two to three in my arms depending on the rabbit. The rabbit will sit in the sling on my back looking out and everything. Lol!  Mine are very friendly and always stretching out Of it to greet people.


----------



## samssimonsays

Been absent for a while again... just don't seem to be able to find the time lately to make it on here .... I apologize but here is a bit of what's been happening around here.

We have the lean to roofed and just waiting on pay day to get the materials to build the walls and door for it. 
Goat stalls are built in the barn. My husband is amazing and surprised me with them one day.
 Barn is clean for winter.
gearING up for a craft show the 14th and been cranking out as many drawings as possible for that and then I have to get prints made of them along with bake the dog treats and prepare our advertising and such. 
I  turned 25 on the 31st , had a double b day party for myself and my cousin on the 24th along with a friend's b day party for me later that night , buried a family member the 23rd. And last but not least we are expecting puppies! Due on thanksgiving! 

I did receive word that I will have to fly to Michigan December 7th through the 13th for work as well so things are only going to get crazier before they calm down lol. Hoping for some baby bunnies in the mix of it all as well.... we shall see!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sorry about the loss of a family member, it isn't easy


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Poka_Doodle it never is. 

I forgot to add the drawings I've been working on to the thread as well 
  
And my colony of 6 does is doing wonderfully as of this far as well. All are growing like crazy and r
Turning out beautiful. More so than I could ha e hoped for


----------



## samssimonsays

Here are a few updated photos of my this years babies  


Milo & Me's Eadda, JR Broken Chinchilla French Lop doe

Milo & Me's Oopsie Daisy, Junior Broken opal French lop doe

Milo & Me's Little Bit, Jr. gold tipped steel doe. 

Milo & Me's Alchemy, int. broken opal french lop doe
 
Milo & Me's Iris, int broken gold tipped steel doe

Milo & Me's Titus, int blue steel buck

Milo & Me's Sweet Surprise, JR broken silver tipped steel buck

Milo & Me's Brutus int broken black buck
 
Milo & Me's Tank, int gold tipped steel buck

And last but not least, Olaf! My newest addition to the herd! A Cream Int. buck from Ohio!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute


----------



## samssimonsays

We are expecting puppies the 21st to the 26th according to the 56-63 day gestation.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Cool, your collie right?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  Hope all goes well with her pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## samssimonsays

@Poka_Doodle   Yep! Stella will be a mom. She is already the mothering type to all things so hopefully she is good with her own babies. Thank you @BlessedWithGoats I hope so too.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

You're welcome Samantha! And Congratulations as well!  I know this wasn't the batch of puppies you were planning on having, but I know you will love them regardless!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww!  Hope all goes well with her pregnancy and delivery!



x2!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Hens and Roos  And yes @BlessedWithGoats we will!


----------



## samssimonsays

This weekend, tomorrow actually, I will be attending my first craft show... Nerves are high to say the least lol. Anxious about putting my art work out there for people to criticize or dislike.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> This weekend, tomorrow actually, I will be attending my first craft show... Nerves are high to say the least lol. Anxious about putting my art work out there for people to criticize or dislike.



You'll do great!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Have fun, you will do amazing!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Best Wishes Samantha!! Your artwork is very good!


----------



## goatgurl

good luck on the art show, you are gonna do great.  just enjoy yourself and let your art sell itself


----------



## samssimonsays

The Craft show wasn't exactly a bust so to speak but we did not do very well... No one there did really... That is ok though. There will be the rest of the winter to prepare and get a strategy set to tackle the summer festivities and local happenings with things.


----------



## samssimonsays

Some of the prints I have made up. 

Prints and Gift Certificates to gift personalized portraits to others
 
The portrait won by Stella's half sister's owner at the pet walk where I donated a gift certificate to raise money for a local dog park. 
 
Our table set up at the Craft show. 

one of Stella's hopeful whelping area... 

Stella feeling very pregnant

And Rumely... mr. Happy go lucky enjoying a belly rub lol.


----------



## goatgurl

sorry it didn't go so well.  i personally think your art work is very nice.  the economy is just down right now.  take heart and plan for spring.


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> sorry it didn't go so well.  i personally think your art work is very nice.  the economy is just down right now.  take heart and plan for spring.


THank you very much  The location was kind of a rough place and what sales we did make were majority from other vendors there.... same went for everyone really.


----------



## leanneellison1979

awwww hope them lovely puppies are born safe and well. cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @leanneellison1979.


----------



## samssimonsays

They're HERE!!!!! (Puppies)




With all the puppy madness I thought i would share my handsome cat Dugan LOL (He's sexy and he knows it )



Proud momma with her first 4 babies 


 
Tired mom and babies with the anxious papa watching over them.


 
The little chunks. 


 
Yep... the look every man has after a first child's birth right?


----------



## leanneellison1979

hes a handsome boy, they are gunna be some stunning pups from them two. xx cant wait to see them grow x


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you.      I can't wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## samssimonsays

Loving every minute of puppies in the house.


----------



## samssimonsays

My cat Dugan just won first ever Katscot of my local radio station Kat country! His story from beginning until current won the hearts of everyone there. Super excited over this!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## samssimonsays

I would like to share how hard of a job Rumely has. Who else will act as a foot rest when mom's back and entire body hurts after going in the ditch? He enjoyed all 3 hours of this with me yesterday while I applied heat to my back and neck.... He was snoring by the end of it...  

I got blown off the road by a semi in our first winter storm Tuesday December 1st and I went backwards down a steep incline and hit a telephone poll, totaling my vehicle and I am pretty sore from it. Rumely has been super gentle and not as pushy as he usually is with me so I am very thankful for that. Usually when you pet him he gets wild and it is not enough so he will thrash around to make it better for him. He also carries the Pyrenees paw of doom that he will use if he is feeling like he needs even more attention. Could you imagine him getting no attention with that look and where he is laying? Pssht. We totally neglect this dog which is very obvious in all of his photos


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear about your accident! Glad you survived even if the vehicle didn't  Hope your back and neck improve fast. Worst places to be hurt really... either or both of those areas control everything we do day to day... Get better!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that you are just sore and not hurt worse!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much. I think I was more shook up than anything and i didn't start to hurt until late that night. Today has been decent with advil where as nothing seemed to help yesterday...  Being in pain is no good when there are animals to take care of.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Sorry about your accident. I too was in a car accident on the 1st. Hit black ice, slid into the main road and got struck by a tractor trailer truck. I feel your pain!


----------



## samssimonsays

purplequeenvt said:


> Sorry about your accident. I too was in a car accident on the 1st. Hit black ice, slid into the main road and got struck by a tractor trailer truck. I feel your pain!


Oh no! I hope youare recovering as well! It is absolutely zero fun hurting.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, hubby has okay'd it! It is official! I told him NO backing out on this one, he has said so so it is!  I think H. E. double hockey sticks has frozen over!  but he has agreed we can get another goat It is official, he likes them as much as I do  

He will let them out when he is home working on things to "help" him and he calls them over and gives them scratches. He has been infected by the goats 

Now I have to wait for spring to come and I can finally get my full Nubian doe.  This is HUGE, just sayin', for him as he was not for the goats to begin with and thought they were horrible, mean, house and car climbing creatures that eat everything including the roof on the house... not entirely so with mine but I hear it can be true with some LOL. NOW, he sees they are like dogs, fun, and entertaining when you get one with not too much brains like Ollie our wethered alpine  He is always making us laugh. And did I mention his absolute love for Livy the little goat that could? Oh man, he dotes on her every want and desire. Holds her up to the leaves that she can't reach, brings her branches special for her because she is smaller than the rest.  never in a million years did I see THAT kind of liking of goats coming but I sure do like it a lot!  It has become something we BOTH enjoy, not just one or the other.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Awesome!


I am slightly excited if you can't tell lol! it is a ways off yet but I am looking....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad you are okay Samantha! How are you feeling today?
Congrats! How exciting, to be getting another goat! Please keep us updated!


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Glad you are okay Samantha! How are you feeling today?
> Congrats! How exciting, to be getting another goat! Please keep us updated!


Thank you!  I am still really sore... but I haven't taken anything for the pain yet...  I really need to... my bad.


----------



## samssimonsays

I will def keep you updated on my search. I am aiming for a registered nubian doe who is either a nanny or a yearling...


----------



## Latestarter

Do yourself one better Samantha...  contact the seller and get an ALREADY BRED doe! Don't tell hubby, and SURPRISE!!  Look what happened honey!  I had NO IDEA!!  Sorry you're sore. Hope the pain is manageable. Rest and get better.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!  Hope you start feeling better!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Do yourself one better Samantha...  contact the seller and get an ALREADY BRED doe! Don't tell hubby, and SURPRISE!!  Look what happened honey!  I had NO IDEA!!  Sorry you're sore. Hope the pain is manageable. Rest and get better.


Hahahaha! That is awesome! I really don't want babies before June due to the whole heat lamp thing...  Otherwise I found 1 nanny and 2 bred registered nubians available NOW. Only thing is, we are not set up for another right this second and with my 3 being locked in the barn at night, no where for quarantine. We would have to set that all up next year yet lol. Along with expanding the pen. Minor details hahaha.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am also going to be looking HARD into a full time LGD.... If we can't keep one of the pups, we need someone out with the goats.


----------



## samssimonsays

Just wanted to share what happened only around 2 hours from us. We know we have one within 5 miles one way and 8 the other way. If it was the same one then our home lands RIGHT in its territory.  But that is one BIG CAT! 

I am just glad the cat got that beautiful Buck and not the wolves


----------



## Latestarter

wow, that IS a big cat. Hey now, let's not be prejudiced against wolves... They deserve to eat too. Coyotes I don't much care for, but wolves... well... I LIKE BIG dogs!  Either one (cat/wolf) can destroy your animals. And 1 LGD against a determined cat that size might not work out well. Was that recent?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Coyotes have been deadly to my animals, so let's hope your goats stay safe


----------



## samssimonsays

We have a lot of bad wolf issues around us. MAny many livestock is lost and we have no deer tracks anywhere,  the wolves moved in and wiped them out and are now causing issues with cattle folk.  

As for being recent, it was this year before hunting season started in November.  

I'm concerned about my goats but that's why I am locking them in my rabbit barn where we made them their own stalls. I would keep a "team" easily. But my husband is another story lol. My goal is to work on it and potentially add a team come the next couple years and get our dogs used to staying out in the goat pen with them while we are gone. That way they are outside,  able to have fun and be an added team to protect them? Still trying to convince my husband we need another dog lol!


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm glad you're healing up from your wreck!!! Nothing quite like being sore and stiff to make evening chores so much better.

That cat is huge! I rber seeing that circle around a month or so ago. Glad it was a deer and not someone's livestock.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I'm glad you're healing up from your wreck!!! Nothing quite like being sore and stiff to make evening chores so much better.
> 
> That cat is huge! I rber seeing that circle around a month or so ago. Glad it was a deer and not someone's livestock.


Yes! Very glad. Sadly it is mostly livestock that are getting taken now. We don't have Coyotes anymore which is not a good sign. Usually that means something bigger and badder is out there. I always carry my husbands 45 with protection rounds in it (hollow points hehe) while going out to the barn for chores and both dogs are out marking and patrolling the grounds while I am out there. Our neighbors have a little pomeranian that my dogs love to play with and we have already warned them on the large amount of wolf tracks that leave the back of our property and go right to theirs which their house is further back than ours so they are closer to their house.... I am already looking into hot wire for the tops of the fencing for next year LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Latestarter

Thanks Samantha... looking at those gorgeous pups was a GREAT way to start my morning. They are like a bunch of little love magnets! How can you NOT be always picking one or more up? Mom is looking totally self satisfied with what she has produced and dad's looking pretty proud as well.

I have to say... Every picture I see of Rumley... I just don't see St Bernard... I see a cross of Pyr and Golden Retriever... I see it in color, head structure, face... He just looks like every golden I've owned. Maybe with the pyr size. Regardless, he's also a good looking dog.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Thanks Samantha... looking at those gorgeous pups was a GREAT way to start my morning. They are like a bunch of little love magnets! How can you NOT be always picking one or more up? Mom is looking totally self satisfied with what she has produced and dad's looking pretty proud as well.
> 
> I have to say... Every picture I see of Rumley... I just don't see St Bernard... I see a cross of Pyr and Golden Retriever... I see it in color, head structure, face... He just looks like every golden I've owned. Maybe with the pyr size. Regardless, he's also a good looking dog.


Ha ha! Thanks! And I know what you are saying. The vet didn't believe it either. But he definitely has the Bernard mentality and size. He does have a lot of extra skin like his momma did too. He took after her.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are so cute, and soon so trouble


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> They are so cute, and soon so trouble


Hahaha You betcha! I can't wait until they are busy bodies. That is my favorite part. Right now it is all about mom. Once they start eating some solids they start to not care if they are away from her as much. Absolute favorite is when they play hard and pass out basically while playing they get so tired lol.  I think Stella is already ready for them to be getting their food from somewhere other than her  poor dog.


----------



## sadieml

They are getting absolutely HUGE already!  And sooo beautiful.  Stella and Rumely have every reason in the world to be proud.  You know, with so many coyotes, wolves and cougars in the area, you really DO need an LGD.  Tell your DH it would just be wrong to pass on God's timely provision.  One (or 2?) to learn to be proper LGDs, and a half dozen to help pay the expenses.  That sounds perfectly reasonable.  Of course, you know how to work your DH better than I, but most men, mine included, love it when we appeal to their sense of reason.  They think they're so rational, even when they aren't, but it is the perfect opening for us to work some wifely magic.  He's loving those goats (even though he AND YOU never thought he would), and it shouldn't be too hard to coax him into allowing a pup or 2 to stay.  Imagine the savings over purchasing an LGD.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahem....   We THINK we're reasonable?!?! We THINK we're rational?!?!  Ahem... We ARE... BOTH!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Ahem....   We THINK we're reasonable?!?! We THINK we're rational?!?!  Ahem... We ARE... BOTH!


----------



## samssimonsays

sadieml said:


> They are getting absolutely HUGE already!  And sooo beautiful.  Stella and Rumely have every reason in the world to be proud.  You know, with so many coyotes, wolves and cougars in the area, you really DO need an LGD.  Tell your DH it would just be wrong to pass on God's timely provision.  One (or 2?) to learn to be proper LGDs, and a half dozen to help pay the expenses.  That sounds perfectly reasonable.  Of course, you know how to work your DH better than I, but most men, mine included, love it when we appeal to their sense of reason.  They think they're so rational, even when they aren't, but it is the perfect opening for us to work some wifely magic.  He's loving those goats (even though he AND YOU never thought he would), and it shouldn't be too hard to coax him into allowing a pup or 2 to stay.  Imagine the savings over purchasing an LGD.


I am hoping so... a Team would be my preference.


----------



## samssimonsays

I should add that ALL puppies eyes are open now!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Wow, those puppies have gotten so big! It's hard to believe we were all playing the waiting game to see how many there were just a short time back. They are so beautiful! (I bet their momma is exhausted!)


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @HomesteaderWife ! They really have and I know... t feels like yesterday we were waiting not so patiently over here lol. She seems to be doing good since she isn't in with them all the time. SHe is available to lay on the couch, sleep in bed with us again and play outside which she has been taking full advantage of Ha ha.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> I should add that ALL puppies eyes are open now!


It is exciting but they will become TROUBLE makers soon


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL They already are. I don't mind one bit. I LOVE every second of it @Poka_Doodle


----------



## sadieml

@Latestarter , I'm sorry, I certainly did not mean YOU.  It's just that MOST men, and you are certainly atypical, are that way.  They think they're so clever and wise, but they really aren't.  You on the other hand have proven your wisdom to us repeatedly, so we would never count you among the common males.  (See how nicely I did that? )


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## purplequeenvt

They are adorable! Love all the blue merle!

Please keep in mind if you are thinking of using or selling them as LGDs, they are 1/2 collie (herding breed). And St Bernards are not technically LGDs either. I would be super hesitant to purchase a cross like that as LGD. I would get one in a heart beat if I were looking for a pet though!


----------



## samssimonsays

purplequeenvt said:


> They are adorable! Love all the blue merle!
> 
> Please keep in mind if you are thinking of using or selling them as LGDs, they are 1/2 collie (herding breed). And St Bernards are not technically LGDs either. I would be super hesitant to purchase a cross like that as LGD. I would get one in a heart beat if I were looking for a pet though!


Thank you !  Stella has been doing a great job at feeding them lol. Most are over 3 pounds now at 2.5 weeks old!  For a 65 pound dog feeding 8 of them that is a lot. 

We won't be advertising them as pyr at all for that reason. When we do advertise they will be Collie/st. Bernard and when families come they will know the whole breed history.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, my rabbits have pushed me to my absolute limit.... I am just plain worn out with them. All the issues I have had with them and all of the obstacles that I have to constantly overcome with them... I am ready to move on. I will be keeping a few that are important to me like my bottle baby, Nash as well as a couple real gentle souls out there but I will be selling down about 20 rabbits from my herd. With that being said, My husband wants to expand the goat herd to upwards of 10 goats total which is unheard of for him. He has really enjoyed them and isn't allergic to them like he is the rabbits. It will also mean no more Air conditioning through the summer months and worrying about frostbitten ears during the winter. We have the land and he wants to get cracking on the fencing as soon as the ground thaws and add in a couple more goats this year. After the first of the year I will be taking photos of the rabbits and posting them for sale to those I know and opening it up to the public after they have made their picks. I have some super nice rabbits but I am hoping to sell them all by the end of June.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, this must be difficult for you!   That's good that you are keeping a few of your favorites to love on!


----------



## mikiz

Sad to hear you need to downsize, but congrats on the win with your hubby and expanding the goatherd!
They always come around eventually


----------



## Latestarter

Hope you're able to get something back for the bunnies... I know you've put a lot into them. I can understand your frustration... I think you're gonna have much more fun with goats though in the long run... Especially since DH can get involved with those with you, where he couldn't with rabbits.


----------



## babsbag

mikiz said:


> Sad to hear you need to downsize, but congrats on the win with your hubby and expanding the goatherd!
> They always come around eventually



I am still waiting for mine to come around and I own 40 and building a dairy. When does this eventually happen?  

Oh oh, we did it again...we encouraged another person to get a goat and now we have a future goat addict in the making. Are goats really like potato chips... no one can eat (have) just one (or it seems that even two is not enough).

I hope you find good homes for your bunnies. My DH would like to raise rabbits, which means I would raise rabbits...Nope.  I did my bunny stint 25 years ago and not going there again.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about the rabbit frustrations -we know how that goes.  Yeah for the goats!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all for the kind words! I will love on the ones I will keep but I think they may be colony rabbits till the end. We already went into the barn and discussed what we were planning on doing with it. We have my shelf over the 2 stalls we built and will keep that one for kennels to put the rabbits in and storage then we will tear down the 2 shelves the cage units are on on the other side leaving the entire area open and the 2 stalls that can be partitioned into 3 for kidding and or injury or something. We will move out the boiler and use the addition covering the boiler as a walk way/entrance and have a door on it that will mostly stay open but then we will put a fence up with a gate in the front of the barn so their feed and supplies can be kept away from them lol. it will also be where the milking stand will be. Yep. I am pretty content with my choice and my husband is excited about it as well! I would still like to do a matching lean too off the other side of the barn and leave inside the barn for supplies and for more stalls for kidding and milking but It isn't like we can't eventually. The rabbits I do keep will be kept for pets and for people to come see and pet basically... oddly enough we only have the goats and bunnies as well as the dogs, now puppies, and EVERYONE wants to bring their kids or grand kids over to see them all.... We basically run a small petting zoo that the kids can interact with the animals.


----------



## babsbag

Boy do I understand the zoo but for me it was when I lived in the city. I had dogs, cats, turtles, gold fish, tropical fish, doves, Cockatiels, and rats. Then we had baby dogs, cats, doves, gold fish, and rats. Every kid in the neighborhood wanted to come to our house. 

Now just dogs, cats, parakeets, chickens, goats, guineas, gold fish (koi), and sometimes pigs. But now that I live in the country most of the kids have much of the same animals at home so I am not the novelty. Thank goodness. 

When I get the dairy done I do plan on having Spring farm days and let people come see the babies and the dairy and maybe even milk a goat. Hoping some schools might bring kiddos for tours too. I want to be a household name and what a better way to be known  and recognized than to invite people to visit.  I also have a passion for educating people about goats and LGDs.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Boy do I understand the zoo but for me it was when I lived in the city. I had dogs, cats, turtles, gold fish, tropical fish, doves, Cockatiels, and rats. Then we had baby dogs, cats, doves, gold fish, and rats. Every kid in the neighborhood wanted to come to our house.
> 
> Now just dogs, cats, parakeets, chickens, goats, guineas, gold fish (koi), and sometimes pigs. But now that I live in the country most of the kids have much of the same animals at home so I am not the novelty. Thank goodness.
> 
> When I get the dairy done I do plan on having Spring farm days and let people come see the babies and the dairy and maybe even milk a goat. Hoping some schools might bring kiddos for tours too. I want to be a household name and what a better way to be known  and recognized than to invite people to visit.  I also have a passion for educating people about goats and LGDs.


That is so awesome! I'd love to do that sort of thing. Maybe one day lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

PUPDATE time! Babies are 3 weeks old today already  Where did the time go?! 

Well anyway, here are some updated pics from over the weekend. They are playing more, wanting more attention and just the sweetest little things! I wuv them soooo much! 

Sadie with Rumely Jr.





Sweet Sophie


 
Dolly


 
My little Mia, she is the smallest and sweetest but man can she raise heck!


 
Jeffrey lol


 
Rumely with his babies. They got moved into the back hallway from the pool in the living room due to coming home on Friday to find Sophie in the kitchen by the fridge screaming with a hoarse voice. 


 
Rumely takes his fatherly duties very seriously. 


 One was crying and he was concerned lol


 Rumely Jr and Sadie playing



Sophie and Bernard playing


----------



## samssimonsays

And here are the rest of the uploadable photos... 

Rumely Jr.... this pic cracks me up to no end!


 
Dolly


 
Rumely tired after all the screaming before Stella fed the puppies lol


 
Sweet little Mia resting her head on Rumely Jr


 
Sophie and then I have no clue what bernard is doing back there but


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Adorable.


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Adorable.


Thank you  It is going to be hard to give any of them up let alone all of them....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How many are going to stay?


----------



## samssimonsays

None   Unless hubby decides otherwise. We will not have anymore dogs until one of ours passes away... Not even ones for with the goats.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hopefully he will decide you need at least 1


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hopefully he will decide you need at least 1


Thanks, I hope so too


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I know that my mom wasn't planning on keeping a kitten but we ended up keeping one


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> I know that my mom wasn't planning on keeping a kitten but we ended up keeping one


Yeah lol. True... Hopefully he falls in love with them and we get to keep one but I am not counting on it... He is not like that.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, cute puppies! 3 weeks old already? Wow, time sure flies! I like Jeffrey's coloring!


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww, cute puppies! 3 weeks old already? Wow, time sure flies! I like Jeffrey's coloring!


That seems to be everyone's favorite lol! He is the easy one and doesn't give a dang about nothin. Quite honestly, I am not so sure he knows what is going on half the time. Just that mom means food, I mean food and a scratch which he enjoys a lot and dad mean bath LOL.


----------



## sadieml

They really are beautiful.  I can't believe it's been 3 weeks ALREADY.   They sure are getting big, too.


----------



## samssimonsays

Puppies wieghed in between just under 3 pounds and just over 4 pounds! Mi being 2.14#s and Dolly being 4.2#s! Yikes!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, you should mention for Christmas you want to keep one of the puppies


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I am on a waiting list for TWO Nubian does from a farm that is Johnes (sp) free, CL, CAE and a completely G6S normal with lots of careful testing and weeding out of any carriers through the years. She is also only about an hour away vs 4 or more. She has also brought in some really nice animals but they had poor milking ability and has since weeded out anyone with poor milk production which is a huge plus for us since that is what we want most of.


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, you should mention for Christmas you want to keep one of the puppies


That'd be a pretty good idea lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> That'd be a pretty good idea lol.


It might be a good chance to end up keeping one


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> It might be a good chance to end up keeping one


Maybe a little closer to it... there is a smaller girl, Sophie the all black, that I would love to hold onto...  She is a watcher, just watches everyone and takes it all in. Luna is dominant and will constantly try to push the others around, Mia is a watcher and sweet, quiet and reserved and then WHAM, she raises all heck with her siblings. RJ is a love bug. Jeffrey doesn't really know what's going on so he just goes with the flow and loves to me scratched and just sit back and relax. Dolly, she is going to be interesting to see how she develops further. She is more independent and usually wanders off on her own but will try to boss the rest around. Sadie is a wild child... she is exactly like Stella already! Vocal, will be heard and known as well as sass lol. Bernard is a lover and will seek us out and he howls so you know where he is and will talk to him. He is totally content in your arms and just snuggled in with you.


----------



## samssimonsays

3 week weigh in!


----------



## samssimonsays

I found this Video for all the Bee People on here! I have wanted to give it a try and am too chicken but this gives me a lot of hope LOL.


----------



## Ferguson K

Not happening! Bees are beautiful creatures as long as they aren't on me...


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Not happening! Bees are beautiful creatures as long as they aren't on me...


LOL! I am the same way!  I give major props to anyone who can raise them and get this close to them but then this guy... He was just doing it to do! Um... no thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

PUPDATE!  Puppies are 4 weeks old now! Wow... I cannot believe how fast time as gone!


----------



## samssimonsays

The bond these two have had from the beginning is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## samssimonsays

weights at 4 weeks old!


----------



## Ferguson K

Beautiful! Such good parents. He's been so vigilant it seems. 

I'll take four. All the blue Merle ones. 













Kidding. But they are beautiful


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Beautiful! Such good parents. He's been so vigilant it seems.
> 
> I'll take four. All the blue Merle ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding. But they are beautiful


Hahaha! I know right?! Hubby is still standing strong at "We are not keeping any". Sigh.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Oh my goodness aren't those pups so cute?! As for your husband not wanting to keep any....he might change his mind once he catches wind of puppy breath. 


In all seriousness though, they're some great looking pups and I am glad they're all doing well!


----------



## Hens and Roos

they are so cute!!


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL!  Thanks @HomesteaderWife  I doubt it... he is pretty stubborn. I want to keep Sadie in the worst way! She looks to have one brown eye and one blue eye now too.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Hens and Roos


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I really want to snuggle with one


----------



## Latestarter

with one? And here I thought they were like potato chips... nobody can do just one! Why not the whole bunch?


----------



## samssimonsays

lol I snuggle with 3-4 at a time... BUT. They all get individual attention as well. SOme are needier than others. Little Mia is just a love bug and needs a bit more love than the others. Jeffrey too. They are very much like Rumely in they just need more than normal dogs. But it is ok, I do not mind snuggles with puppies LOL> My house work however, that needs less puppy cuddles LOL.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, probably the more snuggles the better


----------



## OneFineAcre

Really beautiful puppies.


----------



## Shorty

Awww they are getting so big!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @OneFineAcre 

THey are growing so fast @Shorty it makes me so sad! 

Yes, so true @Poka_Doodle They all get super excited when we say hi and good night to them LOL. They wag their little tails and groan when they are getting rubs and when they see us. Stella is beyond ready to be done and has lost a bit of weight. The pups are separated from her during the day.  since they can get out of most anything now they have to have full sized baby gates to keep them in and stella doesn't do well confined. THey are in the process of weaning from her now since they are getting puppy chow soft but we are adding in kefir and soon canned Tripe (waiting for 5 weeks to introduce that) before she is fully weaned them for the probiotics and the calcium they need.


----------



## sadieml

@Samantha drawz -  They are all sooo beautiful!  I do hope your DH changes his mind, for your sake and because it seems terribly practical to keep one of them to lend a hand guarding the farm.  Even if you have to buy an actual LGD to pair with her, it would still save on half the guardian cost. 

Of course, with 23 rescued cats, all of whom none of us, DH included, can bear to part with I would hardly be the voice of reason.  Each of our babies is special for its own reasons, and it's simply impossible to choose which one(s) to give away.  Last year we tried to give one to a friend who _begged, "_Oh_, please, _let me have the really furry long-haired girl."  We took "Precious" (Mama named her), the long-haired tortie to her.  When Sharon let her out of the kennel, she hid in the closet, no food, no water, no potty for 2 days, and _CRIED. _Sharon coaxed her back into the kennel, called me, and I brought her home.  Every day since then she has been _exceptionally _loving as though she fears not enough cuddles is why we sent her away!  We were trying to be *practical, *and ended up promising ourselves never to try that again.  For better or worse, these kitty-katty-pussycats are all ours...'til death do us part!!

I would love for them ALL to roam free, but there is a busy highway in front of our house to which Mama lost 3 of her kitties.  I don't want to take that chance.  We have a couple of backyard roamers, and a few more strays in the woods, but most of them are in the house or on the 8 x 40 screened porch, with the underneath also screened so that doubles there space.  The only thing I hate is *litter boxes*.  I have now begun to make my own litter, which should save us a small fortune, but I'm really tired of the whole changing process.  Ah, well, that's life.  You have to take the good with the bad.  Fortunately, since they know there is an end in sight for them, my _children_ (not to be confused with my _kids_) don't mind doing most of the litter work these days.  (_Thank you,Lord.)  

Well,_ enough blabbing.  The puppies truly are BEAUTIFUL and the obvious bond with Rumely is amazing.  He's _such _a good daddy, a rarity in dogs.  Love on them while you can.  Stock up for the future!  Ahh, puppy-breath.  How sweet it is...


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! I had no clue you had them in the HOUSE! ACK! I despise cleaning a litter box to ONE cat   I applaud you, I really do! I don't think I could ever not have A cat. ONE. lol. Last night he slept on me the entire night and I have no clue as to why. Just that he did. I love that he is loving and always affectionate even if annoying BUT, I do wish he were better with other people. He was a rescue and just hides from everyone else. 

I also agree with you on saving cost but hubby will not have a dog outside in the wet and cold and fenced while we have two that live in the house... he feels it is not fair. WHat he doesn't get is that they are meant to do that and people do it all the time. After the past week with the two in the house being absolute nightmares, there is no way in hadies he will go for keeping one back EVEN THOUGH it would be in the barn. There is one, Sadie actually, that I think would do a wonderful job as she seems to have a lot of the instincts. If mom and dad bark, so does she LOL it is so darn cute. ANother one, Mia, I absolutely love but she is more of a pet for sure. Absolutely NEEDS the snuggles and extra love. One girl, Luna, will bark at you and paw the air in your direction wanting attention and pets but is a little snot and wont actually come to you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Sweet Jeffrey "MIGHT" be headed to South Carolina if everything works out.


 My little Sadie... Oh how horribly I want to keep her. 


 Rumely JR the little love bug


 RJ again


 Jeffrey sitting in the food dish... just because. 


 
Dolly and sweet little Mia. they will make someone extremely amazing pets. Mia just LOVES to be showered with attention. Her and Jeffrey just seem to need a little more than the rest.


----------



## promiseacres

Soooo beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Soooo beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are so cute. It is going to be very hard for you to say goodbye


----------



## sadieml

Wow.  I just can't get enough of your pics!  These babies are just gorgeous, and the personality written all over those little faces!  OMG  Bless your heart, I don't know how you'll manage to let them go.  I remember when I was a kid and we would have puppies or kittens and have to give them away.  It's sooo hard.   I'm sure you'll be even more motivated to find just the right family for each one.  They (and their soon-to-be new families) are gonna be very, very happy, I have no doubt.


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella enjoying the cushy life. She pulled those blankets down on top of her LOL! It is such hard work protecting the house while we are gone. 



 
And little miss Sadie. THis one is going to hurt like nothing I have ever felt before when I have to let her go. I am tearing up even thinking about it. There has been an instant bond or weird connection I felt the moment she came out. I know it sounds crazy but I have not felt anything like it before. Here she is in my bibs getting ready to go out and do chores with me for the first time. She just sat in there like this the whole time (nearly an hour) aside for the few minutes she got to get out to meet the rabbits which she was a little afraid of for obvious reasons, they are over twice her size! Then she strut her stuff wagging her tail like she owned the place before she started to get cold and I returned her to my bibs and zipped up my jacket.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

LOL. That is going to be very hard for you to say goodbye, I'm sure you will find her a great home though.


----------



## samssimonsays

It is down to 3 pups left to find homes now. 

Sweet Jeffrey is headed to South Carolina to be a therapy pup. He will be joining 2 great pyrenees sisters and will get to work at the horse barn with his new mommy and sisters. 


 
Mia is headed to Wisconsin to live with a former co worker of mine to be spoiled rotten and joins Lab and Great Dane older brothers. 


 
They are all loving it outside! 



The three boys in a snapshot.


 
Dolly and Sadie during their first bath


 
The pups LOVED the goats and the goats are a little freaked out by them LOL> 



As you can see it is utter chaps when everyone is out and about. 


 
Luna is still looking for a home


 
I am really hoping and praying this girl can stay here... 


 

Jeffrey ready for chores.


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive My smiling goat LOL


 
Ollie the wether


 
Dolly is still looking for her new home as well. 


 
Sadie and RJ napping. 


 
Rumely and Sadie watching the other pups playing. She is so laid back and just content hanging out with the people and or daddy.


----------



## Hens and Roos

wow, they sure have gotten big!


----------



## samssimonsays

I would also like to add that the puppies are mostly potty trained at 6 weeks old!  I am absolutely blown away that all 8 of them will cry and sound the alarm if they need to go potty to be brought outside. As long as we are home and they hear us upstairs, they will demand to be let out to go to the bathroom. They only had 1 accident each it looked like, 8 poops, from all night and same goes for during the day. SO aside from their bladder control when it is not their fault, they are potty trained.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> wow, they sure have gotten big!


They really are! I have to weigh them yet but we are looking at 6-7 pounds if they gained the same as they have each week from birth.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Just barely discovered this thread, and I love it!  What an adorable farm you have.  I wanted to grab puppies and bunnies through the computer screen and claim them as my own!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are getting so big


----------



## Southern by choice

Who is the pup sitting? Back to us?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Who is the pup sitting? Back to us?


That is Bernard.


----------



## samssimonsays

HoneyDreameMomma said:


> Just barely discovered this thread, and I love it!  What an adorable farm you have.  I wanted to grab puppies and bunnies through the computer screen and claim them as my own!


Awe thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> They are getting so big


Yes they are. Less than 2 weeks left with them now


----------



## Southern by choice

Above- on right?




And this- bottom middle?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Above- on right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this- bottom middle?


Correct.


----------



## Southern by choice

Where is he going?

The litter sure came out cute as can be didn't they?
There is always that one (or two or three... or four or five) that just steal your heart.

I am very unprofessional when my pups are placed and leave. I cry!
I cry in front of the new owners too.

Very few things I cry about.


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Where is he going?
> 
> The litter sure came out cute as can be didn't they?
> There is always that one (or two or three... or four or five) that just steal your heart.
> 
> I am very unprofessional when my pups are placed and leave. I cry!
> I cry in front of the new owners too.
> 
> Very few things I cry about.


He is headed to Alabama to live with a big brother collie. His new grandpa is a veterinarian.  I will tear up with them all when they leave..  but sadie is special. A part of me will die when she leaves. There was an unexplained connection between us the moment she was born. I tear up thinking about her leaving. ... .


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> Yes they are. Less than 2 weeks left with them now


That's going to be so hard. You really should get to keep at least one


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> That's going to be so hard. You really should get to keep at least one


It will be my only litter ever even though the plan had been to breed stella in March originally and keep a pup back but since this happened it wouldn't be for another year...  Now we wont be having any more litters ever according to my husband... breaks my heart.  

I pray he softens up and lets her stay as a barn dog.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Samantha drawz said:


> It will be my only litter ever even though the plan had been to breed stella in March originally and keep a pup back but since this happened it wouldn't be for another year...  Now we wont be having any more litters ever according to my husband... breaks my heart.
> 
> I pray he softens up and lets her stay as a barn dog.


Has he not admitted attachment?


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Has he not admitted attachment?


Not yet. He is overwhelmed mostly. But she would be ONE. Not 8 and she would be for out in the barn. Granted, with how he works, she would probably end up as another inside dog. But we can either keep her back or wait for a major loss due to predators in the area. With a diminished deer population it is only a matter of time before they start taking livestock. Across the road have horses, we have goats. Which will go first do you think? It wouldn't be the horses first, that's for sure. Eventually we will need a dog. He says there are ways around that ever being a necessity and we will never have a dog out there. It wont be fair to them when we have 2 other dogs who get to be in the house and outside of a fence. It is their jobs and I know that is not a concern. You love them just the same, they just have a job to perform above snuggles.


----------



## samssimonsays

The puppies are 7 weeks old and as of this past weekend they weighed between 7.5 and 10.5 pounds!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Wow, they are so cute! I love the two puppies in the eighth picture, they are my favorite.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am with you @Goatgirl47 Mia is to the right and Rumely Jr is to the left. They have got those ears and their eyes reach into your heart. My coworker is taking Mia and she won't stand a chance with those eyes and her guilt giving looks. And SMART! Yowzer, are they smart!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute. It is going to be your final week with them so enjoy it


----------



## samssimonsays

I am basking in every last bit of puppy now @Poka_Doodle  Thank you


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is Sadie going to stay? You could use the excuse she doesn't have a home and see if that works.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Is Sadie going to stay? You could use the excuse she doesn't have a home and see if that works.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Poka_Doodle Right now, it is still a no. I guess everyone on here is "poisoning my mind that we need goat protection". I made a joke about keeping her and the husband flipped out. So no matter how hard it will be on me or the pain it is going to cause me it doesn't matter.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry. I'm sure she will get a great home though. It must be very hard


----------



## sadieml




----------



## samssimonsays

Sophie



 View attachment 13580 Jeffrey passed his Vet check with flying colors, pun totally intended haha! He will be flying out to South Carolina to become a therapy pup and living with 2 Great pyr sisters. Sadie and Mia came along for the ride and did amazing as well. The vet was super excited and happy to meet the pups as he was the one who did Stella's X-rays back in November! They were quite the hit and gained 2 pounds in a week 


View attachment 13580 View attachment 13580


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So cute. I'm sure it must be hard to say goodbye to Jeffrey though


----------



## samssimonsays

Little Mia headed to her new home this morning! My little ham now has 2 human brothers, a human mom and dad, a cat sister and 2 dog brothers. She did awesome on her 1.5 hour drive this morning and hammed it up at my office before getting picked up by her new momma and hammed it up at her office as well. 10.1 pounds at just shy of 8 weeks old. And she is one of the smallest puppies! This baby gate scaling little diva will definitely be the apple of her families eyes.


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> So cute. I'm sure it must be hard to say goodbye to Jeffrey though


Yes and no. I am super excited for him mostly. Mia too. They are very much ready to head to homes and get to be the center of attention. At 10 pounds and up for each pup, it is increasingly difficult to carry more than one. Makes for a very hard workout lifting pups one handed and carrying two at a time up the stairs and out the door for potty breaks and then back down. Very much working the muscles lol.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  
Enjoy your new homes, Jeffrey and Mia!
Good job raising them Samantha!


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww!
> Enjoy your new homes, Jeffrey and Mia!
> Good job raising them Samantha!


Thank you so much! Jeffrey is set to leave in a week, temps are going to warm up a bit which will make it easier for him.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!  You're welcome!


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't believe it has been 8 weeks already!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Time sure goes by fast sometimes!!
How is Sadie handling it, with Mia gone?


----------



## samssimonsays

Mia just came with me this morning. There are 6 other puppies too. Her and Sophie are pretty close too. The three musketeers were Mia, Sophie and Sadie lol. Hopefully she will do fine. I think they are all really wanting more attention than 2 people can give and even with 4 or more people here, they all want all the attention for themselves.


----------



## sadieml

I know you're doing a great job of finding the perfect homes for them all.  South Carolina is lucky to be getting Jeffrey as a new resident soon.  I'm sure he'll be bringing smiles to many faces in no time at all.  They should definitely use him (as a therapy dog, esp.) for the state's tourism campaign "Smiling faces, beautiful places".  He's sooo beautiful and his "soon to be training for" career will bring smiles to untold numbers of faces.  Mama certainly benefited from therapy dogs at her oncology clinic, 2 lovely blond Great Danes.  The Foreman from the horse farm my boys work at has been in a rehab facility since Thanksgiving, and his son (roughly my age) took his Dad's horse to visit him.  All the elderly people that could make it outside went to see Yogi while he was there to visit Mr. Dave, and they cried tears of joy.  Most of them hadn't seen a horse since their youth, and Yogi was a real ham giving out kisses to one and all, apparently.  I know it did them all a world of good, especially Mr. Dave!  Among horse lovers there is a saying "There's nothing so good for the inside of a man than the outside of a horse."  I would just change that to ANY ANIMAL.  Animals are good for our souls.


----------



## samssimonsays

I agree. They really are amazing for our souls. I believe each and every one of them comes into our lives with a reason and purpose for being here. 

Sophie went for her week trial sunday. Hopefully she is a yes for fitting in. The family is my very good friend and she wanted one will all her heart but was worried it would be too much with a baby in the house so I offered her a trial run with the sweet little girl. They are going out of town this weekend so we told them we would watch her for them if she worked out otherwise we are just taking her back  Fingers crossed! She had a bit of a bumpy first day but seemed to have done much better her second! Rumely Jr will be headed to his new home Friday night as well   I believe this coming week Dolly will be doing her trial run (once she is in the chances of her leaving are slim to none) As sadly the husbands fatherbecame very ill and they were saying their goodbyes last week and Sunday he passed away so this week family will be there and Saturday is the service so they are hoping after things mellow out some to start the week trial with her. It is a for sure for the wife, the husband just needs to see her to fall in love.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Ferguson K

They're getting so big!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are so cute and big


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks gals! THey are 8 weeks old now! I can't believe it one bit! feels like yesterday everyone was guessing how many puppies Stella was going to have and counting the days down haha.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah it does


----------



## Latestarter

My favorite pic of the bunch:






Awww cumon dad... let me have it! I won't eat much!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> My favorite pic of the bunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww cumon dad... let me have it! I won't eat much!


Hahaha! Yes! He wuvs his daddy but daddy only tolerates him. Lots of putting in their places from mom and dad the past week. Mom will run behind them tearing through the house and puts her mouth over their shoulders/neck and pushes their faces into the carpet.   Rumely just puts them in their place for when it comes to the pecking order if they get too out of control or attempt to take things from the older dogs. It has been phenomenal to watch mom and dad teach them proper "pack" behavior. He is totally patient for being daddy.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, it looks like we will be adding in another "Snubian"  to the herd very soon. Tilda's sister, Daisy, was brought to my attention by a good friend of mine who bought her and Ollie's sister as well. She mentioned that she plans on selling her and knowing how Tilda is, knowing Daisy and how my friend is as well as knowing the moms outstanding milk production we opted to take her on. She is half Nubian and half Sanaan and according to what I have heard and read, they have outstanding milk and production to boot. She'll also be a yearling March 3rd so that means milk and babies from her, Olive and Tilda come late spring, not just 2 does. We had planned on only expanding into papered Nubians for the Butter fat content they have but if SNubians have great milk too, we are all in.   It is only 2 and I know where she came from, how she is and how she is handled already so I can not complain on that!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!! How exciting!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks all! I am excited! If I could have, I would have gotten Both sisters right away.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! When do you get Daisy?


----------



## samssimonsays

Any time. Just have to get a stall set up for her.   WHat do you think the odds are that the sisters will remember each other?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm not sure on that one, lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> Any time. Just have to get a stall set up for her.   WHat do you think the odds are that the sisters will remember each other?



wont surprise me if they remember each other- I read somewhere that they have good memories!


----------



## Latestarter

I've heard the same thing Hens... somewhat close to that of an elephant it seems. But NOT sure if that's primarily mom remembering offspring & vice versa, or just goats in general.


----------



## Hens and Roos

guess @Samantha drawz will have to keep us posted


----------



## samssimonsays

I will! hopefully once the puppies all head to homes, we will bring her home. The temps will be a little warmer for them to be reintroduced out in the pen that way.


----------



## Latestarter

For bio security purposes, do you intend to incarcerate/isolate the newcomers for a/some number of weeks to ensure no bad stuff comes in? Just curious... I'm sure you're really excited at the prospects! New animals! YAY!


----------



## samssimonsays

That is a good question, I actually planned on it but I am not sure it is needed?  She was purchased by a good friend who bought Ollie's sister as well. She has not been exposed to anything different from what mine have been so would I need to keep them apart for the recommended time still or just until they are introduced to each other and ok? We will be putting up a stall but she will be in the same barn, directly across from them?


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm I must check to those with more knowledge/experience... I have no idea... was just throwing it out there... In this day and age, you just never know...


----------



## samssimonsays

I totally understand lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Sweet Jeffrey is off to his new home in Charleston, SC today.  He broke my heart quite honestly..... sigh. He will be so loved and in such a great home though so that makes it so much easier.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... sad to see them go. Hope he's off to start a great life with a new family!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh yes @Latestarter  , he will be joining 2 spoiled rotten pyr sisters and will start his training for Therapy dog certification. He will get to go to work with his new mommy and sisters regularly and will be absolutely pampered.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That must be very sad. He is going to be an amazing therapy dog.


----------



## samssimonsays

In other news, Sophie either came home for a visit or to finda new home. They are still discussing having a puppy right now. My good friend is dead set she is the perfect dog for them. SO CAT LIKE TOO!!! But they had a trip planned before so I told them we would watch her this weekend no matter the outcome for them. Either way, she has a for sure home if they don't take her. 

Stella and Rumely decided to take the "kids" on their first hike in the woods. They left them there. My husband found them all but it put him behind in his day.  Dang dogs! I guess they are ready for the pups to go to their new homes


----------



## samssimonsays

Another crazy puppy shenanigan, We had a funeral on Saturday and didn't get home until close to 2am sunday. Upon getting home, we made the discovery that the puppies had busted down the gate and were loose in the house. It was a bit of a mess to say the least but it is laughable now. Luna went to her new home last night and at 8 weeks 6 days old, weighed in at 14.7 pounds!  

Jeffrey made it to South Carolina safe and sound with a delayed flight due to the ice in Atlanta Friday night. THey got him home at 6 am Saturday and he is doing great. I guess he walked in just like he had always been there and has fit like  a glove!  He is not kenneled at night and in the house, pee pad for emergencies of which he has not had any accidents. 

Sophie will be going back home with the family that did the trial with her when they come home! 

Mia (now Luna) is still doing great with potty training and absolutely the head of the household as she walks all over the lab and great dane brother she has 

Dolly should be headed to to her home on Wednesday now that the family death and all the family in town and services has calmed down. 

Now we only have Rumely Jr, Bernard and Sadie left looking for their homes.


----------



## samssimonsays

The pups have learned the awesomeness of bones LOL. 




RJ looking handsome as ever


 
Sadie


 
Both Sophie and Bernard chew just like momma.


----------



## samssimonsays

Update on the doe I was supposed to be getting, the sister to my Snubian, I am unsure we will be getting her right this moment... There is a chance she is bred...  Yes, it was known she was too young but too many people had their hands in the pot so to speak. Accidents happen no matter how frustrating .  She wouldn't be due until mid to end of February so we are going to try to get ready and take her and maybe be getting some babies this year yet....   Definitely ahead of schedule by a year!


----------



## luvmypets

Just looked at the pups, oh my gosh I am in love 

About the goat, how young is she. My ewe Lily accidently got bred at 7 months and had her baby without assistance. Hopefully you can get her soon with no problems


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> Just looked at the pups, oh my gosh I am in love
> 
> About the goat, how young is she. My ewe Lily accidently got bred at 7 months and had her baby without assistance. Hopefully you can get her soon with no problems



LOL! We still have the three left   JK! 

Daisy will be a year old March 3rd, so she is planned to kid right before she turns 1 IF she is in fact bred.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Is she the same size as your goats? I saw the pics of Ollie & Olive I believe it was...

Why don't you pull some blood and send it out before bringing her home? Do you know what she was bred by? For a few $ you can save yourself the price of the doe as well as the possible vet bills and heartache.  

From what I've read, its seems like you are okay with this because she is the sibling to your doe. Where did this buck come from? 

If she is bred, I hope she is a large doe. Like above 100lbs. 



Samantha drawz said:


> Yes, it was known she was too young but too many people had their hands in the pot so to speak.



When you have several people "with their hand in the pot" I would be even more concerned. Do you know where the rest of the herd came from?


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Is she the same size as your goats? I saw the pics of Ollie & Olive I believe it was...
> 
> Why don't you pull some blood and send it out before bringing her home? Do you know what she was bred by? For a few $ you can save yourself the price of the doe as well as the possible vet bills and heartache.
> 
> From what I've read, its seems like you are okay with this because she is the sibling to your doe. Where did this buck come from?
> 
> If she is bred, I hope she is a large doe. Like above 100lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> When you have several people "with their hand in the pot" I would be even more concerned. Do you know where the rest of the herd came from?



She is the same size about as mine but she is more Nubian body than Saanan where mine is more Saanan body than Nubian. I have no idea how much she weighs or how much mine weigh. I have yet to get a livestock scale yet. I may bring her into the vet as they charge $65 for a farm visit and $100 for the labs if the tests are similar in price to any labs run for dogs... Much more than she would charge me for her.

As for the too many hands reference, sorry for the confusion, I meant her husband didn't realize she had let her buck out that morning when he let the young ones out as he had let himself into the stall with their Dexter bull and he had no clue that the buck could do that so he thought he was put away when in reality he was loose with them. The buck was a Boer buck from a very small buck from very small lines. The Buck and Boer Doe she has are both from clean herds and verified clean, the two she got that are mines sisters are also from a clean herd and verified to be also.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, the majority of my 62 apple tree sprouts died  Like 61 of the 62 of them!  

I still had a few up top the refrigerator in an attempt to sprout them and I checked last night and I had a good 15 or so that were and a couple that now had roots starting from the seeds so I planted them and am trying a new way to attempt it. Along with those I also decided to try to start some tomato plants to see if my new idea on how to start them is successful. Obviously the typical seed starters with the plastic domed cover just weren't enough and nothing survived them or just being out in the open. I am so new to gardening (never done it before) that I have no stinking clue what I am doing but I am hopeful to have a green house (small one in my office) for next year or even grow lights.... We will see...


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that your apple tree sprouts died , what type of seeds were you starting?


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> sorry to hear that your apple tree sprouts died , what type of seeds were you starting?



I have no clue the type of apple tree, they were from our tree, a friends tree and some store bought apples. All died evenly. But others are having luck with my sprouts.... So it has to be the house right? 

Last year I did parsley, Dill, lettuce, corn, oregano and other herbs. I did beans and tomatoes too. We also lose cacti and house plants left and right. The apple sprouts were doing great in sealed mason jars and totes but I moved them to the seed sprouter as they were crowded.   OUr house is extremely dry but I made sure they were in damp soil, not wet. Right now I am trying out a large tote with the cardboard seed sprouter trays in it to see if that is going to make a difference.   Not sure otherwise...


----------



## mikiz

Oh boo for the sprouts! I had like a bajillion little guava tree sprouts, they all got their first leaves and I planted some out into bigger pots and one by one they all dried up and died, even though they had plenty of water and sunlight! It's so rubbish when you get the little babies to sprout and you think it's going great and then all of a sudden they're all gone!!

As for Daisy, fingers crossed she's ok, everything will work out the way it's supposed to.


----------



## samssimonsays

*Pupdate!*

Last night I sat down and did a test with all the pups. They all knew how to sit by 7 weeks. Others knew at 6 weeks. But I tried treats to see who was food motivated and who was not. Out of the 5 we have left, ONE is food motivated fully. They are sleeping through the night with no accidents, they are fully potty trained and will even go to the door to be let outside now that they figured out how to go down the steps haha! I also did a 9 week weigh in for the pups!

Sophie-13.2 1/5 pounds
Dolly-17/5 1/2 pounds
RJ-17.11 pounds
Sadie-15.10 1/2 pounds
Bernard-15.11 1/2 pounds

Little Sophie will do anything for a treat and she is quick as a whip just like Stella! In around 5 minutes she learned Lay down and shake on top of brushing up on the sit command. Within 10 minutes of work I had her coming, sitting, going into a down position, back into a sit position and shaking all for one treat! This little girl is quick to learn after doing it just one time! 

Sadie needed a little extra commands and help occasionally and wasn't horribly food motivated but sure did like those treats. 

Rumely Jr. would do anything and everything asked but all he wanted out of the deal was the praise and rubs for being a good boy.

Bernard, he would just tip over for belly rubs half way through the command. Eventually he got the idea and would do it for the belly rubs after he did it.

And last but not least, Dolly. She would look at you, the same look Stella gives when she doesn't want to do something. But with repetition she eventually got it and did whatever was asked, it just took a little longer. 

Jeffrey is settled into his new home nicely and has had zero accidents in the house. He is not even kenneled at night! 

Mia is still doing awesome and is also potty trained, she only had the 1 accident!

Luna is doing great last I heard and loving her Border Collie brother! She has melted the hearts of everyone she has met at her moms work (Petco as the dog trainer and sales associate). 

The comments we get on the pups speak volumes! They are so easy going, smart and friendly.
I worked my butt off with these guys and know their personalities and temperaments and have expectations for these guys probably higher than their new owners have. They may have been an accident but they are no less important and if anything with their mix more important to find the right homes for. I get daily or more updates on Jeffrey, Mia I get weekly or more, Luna is already slotted to come out to visit with her new big brother when it warms up some and the family taking RJ have already signed him up for puppy class with Luna and are so looking forward to having another very large dog in the house. Sophie loves her human baby brother and her yorkie brother as well as the cat sister already and is super quick to learn. 

Many disappointed folks when I tell them we will not be having another litter. They eventually understand when I explain why to them. We did manage to home all but 2 (3 if you count Sadie) without advertising them even though I advertised once on craigslist. We took every precaution in homing the pups and have found amazing families for them.


----------



## samssimonsays

Sophie



 RJ


 Bernard


 
Dolly




Sadie


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They have gotten so big.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Glad they are all doing well! What good puppies!
Good job Samantha!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Samantha drawz said:


> I may bring her into the vet as they charge $65 for a farm visit and $100 for the labs if the tests are similar in price to any labs run for dogs... Much more than she would charge me for her.


You can pull the blood yourself and save on the $$$$. 

Look it up on YouTube, its not hard. You can probably buy a redtop tube from another goatie you know.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> You can pull the blood yourself and save on the $$$$.
> 
> Look it up on YouTube, its not hard. You can probably buy a redtop tube from another goatie you know.


Thanks! I will check around on that!


----------



## samssimonsays

Here is the video of Mia's birth! 




Jeffrey's birth!





I have more videos of the puppies on my youtube channel


----------



## promiseacres

Love the pup dates!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @promiseacres   They did kind of get their start here and I know how much pictures mean to this group   and I sure do love taking the pictures!

We are now down to 3 in the house! It is sooooo quiet now believe it or not  We are down to Dolly, Sadie hit) and Bernard and they are all potty trained. They got to stay out of the pen until bed basically last night. Laid on the couch, had snuggles and all sorts of "big dog" things that with 6-8 of them was hard to let them do as we didn't have enough arms or eyes to make them all happy and watch them all. Then, there was always someone who ruined it for the rest of them  Typical siblings right?  They finally got to show my husband that they know sit, lay down and shake like the back of their paws and they also go outside when the word is said. The girls don't fall for it quite as much as Bernard does  but at least they can hold their bladders


----------



## samssimonsays

*10 week Pupdate!*

-Dolly got to spend the day with the family who wanted her (husband said no) on Saturday and she was a hit lol. We did pick her up and bring her home but she had no accidents, went to the door and whimpered to go outside and was a very good girl. They want her back on Friday for good. 

-Bernard and Sadie then came with us to go shopping and we bumped into a coworker and his dad who hung around to meet the puppies in my car and fell for Bernard. They took him home with the intent of him never leaving but 2 of their 3 dogs were not having it. They may try it again when they are going to be home the entire weekend but were concerned the bigger of the dogs that wasn't accepting him may do some real damage if they left him alone in the house even in another room. We picked him up and he, aside from Sadie, is the only pup left now. 

We got to see Luna(now Sigins) and Rumely Jr(now Ziggy) during our trip to Petco and Sadie remembered them both. It was puppy social and my little weirdo was the one sitting on the sidelines watching the other pups play and if anyone got too rough she would rush in and attempt to break it up. She has always been that puppy in the litter who played referee and peace keeper. 

Rumely and Sadie



 Sadie


 Sadie


 Rumely and Stella


 Dolly


 Sadie


 Naptime with the three pups


 Naptime continued



Sister Cuddles


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Cute!!
Hope everything works out for Bernard and the family who wants to welcome him into their home!


----------



## Ferguson K

Hard believe these puppies are already ten weeks. Geesh. Wasn't yesterday the day we were taking a poll?


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Hard believe these puppies are already ten weeks. Geesh. Wasn't yesterday the day we were taking a poll?


I know right?!  Crazy!  Where did my wittle babies go... 

But seriously, they have been doing absolutely amazing in their new homes and have adjusted outrageously quick and learning super quick. 

Many comments back on the manners they already have and the intelligence they have shown.  We raised them with how we expect our dogs to behave and our dogs also helped teach them "pack" order. Stella and Rumely did a great job at teaching them what was not acceptable and they are quick to learn who the leaders are in their new homes.


----------



## sadieml

You (and Stella & Rumely, of course) did a terrific job with them all.  I have no doubt you will find the right home for Bernard, either with your work pal or somewhere else.  Have you mentioned having Sadie stay to your DH lately?  It just seems meant-to-be, the fact that you haven't had any bites for her, yet.  She's such a beauty, I can't help but think if no one is asking for her, she's supposed to stay.  I hope he will see it that way.  I know you're willing to do whatever he says, but hopefully he'll decide that not every dog you own needs to be a house pet, and that doesn't mean a lack of love, just that a herder needs to be near the herd, with a different routine because she'll have different priorities.  You don't treat every child the same, because each one is unique, but you love them all the same.  Oh, well.  I know it's not my business.  I just hope you two can work it out for her to stay.  I'd love to have her (with that Dutch-bunny face) to go with my Dutch-bunny kitty and, someday, a Dutch bunny, but we have 2 house dogs, 23 indoor/outdoor(porch) cats, the goatie boys, and my DH says no more unless they can contribute (i.e.- chickens, does, ducks,etc.).   He's right.  We have enough freeloaders!


----------



## babsbag

Those puppies are gorgeous and all such different colors. Sadie looks a lot like my Border Collie/Queensland, and boy does Sadie look smart. You can just look at her eyes and know that she isn't missing a thing, what a doll. Can't believe that they are 10 weeks old already.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @sadieml I haven't for a while... But it is breaking my heart and I know his to see me getting more attached by the minute. SHe is a snuggle queen... And Bernard WILL be going to that coworker  as he and his dad miss him horribly    He will pick him up Saturday Morning so they have all weekend with him to get them to get along. THey said he was the easiest puppy ever the couple hours he was there. 

@babsbag She is super smart and if she were all LGD, she'd be a dang watcher. She plays but she puts EVERYONE in their places, including mom and dad, if they get too rough with her or anyone. SHe climbs up on the couch for snuggles and is such a great pup.... It makes me sick thinking about letting her go and I know I will never get over it and regret it the rest of my life.


----------



## samssimonsays

With transitioning from rabbits into goats and a more... homesteadish way you could call it, We will be changing the name. Milo & Me was started before I met my husband, it was named after a children's book I wrote (about my first french lop Milo) so it is time to say goodbye for now to the name and find a NEW farm name.... My husband could care less LOL. I thought of Blazing Acres Homestead. He is a fire fighter and we only have a small amount of acreage. Any name advice is welcome! 

*HINT:* He's a firefighter, we will be raising nubian, snubian and alpine goats, we will have chickens, ducks, geese hopefully this spring, and a big garden while trying to become a little more self sufficient in the process. Sigh... it is sooo hard!!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh! And Pupdate!

Yesterday while we were at work, Dolly muct have scaled the baby gate, now... this is not a "normal" baby gate... this is tall enough that I can't step over it...  We found one potty accident and 3 toys were removed from the toy basket for the dogs. She was a very good little girl and since the potty spot was half dried, she'd been out for a while lol!


----------



## mikiz

Blazing Acres is a cool name! Especially since your hubby is a firefighter


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks Mikiz! I thought so too! LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well one of the 3 goats at the farm I am on a list for a doeling from emailed that her first doe kidded 2 bucks. She is keeping 2 does for sure if she gets any so unless the next 2 go with all does, we won't be getting our does from her but I do have a back up that we are getting for sure one doeling from to give us some different genetics to start with. And there is always next year to add one from this gal!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope you get the kids you want! 

Blazing Acres is cool.  If you plan on registering goats with ADGA remember that you are limited to 30 letters & spaces. So I would do Blazing Acres for your herd name instead of Blazing Acres Homestead due to the fact that your complete farm name will have to be on the papers, giving you little space for the actual name of the goat.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope you get the kids you want!
> 
> Blazing Acres is cool.  If you plan on registering goats with ADGA remember that you are limited to 30 letters & spaces. So I would do Blazing Acres for your herd name instead of Blazing Acres Homestead due to the fact that your complete farm name will have to be on the papers, giving you little space for the actual name of the goat.



I didn't know that! THank you! We are still in discussion of what it should be... 

The farm and antique show is a big part of our lives (hubby does the steam engines), Firefighting is a second Generation thing for him, The goats, the dogs, chickens and a garden with soap and craft making all being part of our lives.... 

Any names are welcome if thought of LOL.


----------



## Hens and Roos

if you end up registering through the American Dairy Goat Association- you might be able to call in and they can check if the name you want is available.  The person I spoke with was more than willing to check on the name we were going with!


----------



## samssimonsays

That is awesome idea! I never thought of that LOL. Thanks @Hens and Roos


----------



## Goat Whisperer

x2 on H&R's post.

Also check with them if you want a special tattoo. If you are using several registries, call all of them to make sure everything is lined up- it will make is easier for you.


----------



## samssimonsays

It looks like we will be opting for babies from someone who allows babies to be dam raised since we do not have any goats to milk to feed the babies, I feel that they will benefit from being raised by moms milk. There is no emergency or reason why they can't be. 

There is also a chance we may add in a nanny this year so that we can get used to milking one before there are 2 or 3 in milk at the same time. My plan at the moment is to allow babies to be dam raised and once they leave, I will milk them myself. 

The Nubian line I found milk 5.5-6 pounds per day as FF and 9 pounds for experienced does. They also come from lines that stay in milk easily with some them milking for 2 years no breaks. They are not papered but are show quality and out of a clean and closed herd.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mr. Rumely has a date with the scissors for his baby making parts... This Friday. Stella should be going into heat again in March and we aren't going through the H--- we did with Rumely last time not to mention we are NOT risking Stella's health with a possible second Litter with him or soo soon after the last one. He is getting FIXED. I also found a vet that won't bug about removing the Pyrenees DOUBLE DEW CLAWS. Every Vet in my area seems to be happy to chop them off and I feel otherwise for the pyrs.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't see where there's a problem with a vet bugging about the dew claw removal... You simply say; NO, DROP IT. and that should end it  Poor Rumely... about to become less of a dog than he used to be... Still planning a pure bred mating with Stella down the road?


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Don't see where there's a problem with a vet bugging about the dew claw removal... You simply say; NO, DROP IT. and that should end it  Poor Rumely... about to become less of a dog than he used to be... Still planning a pure bred mating with Stella down the road?


I did with 2 different vets and they pushed and got defensive that I was harming him (our first full Pyrenees before him as well) if I didn't get them done. We did our research and discussed things with people who work their dogs and have owned them for 30+ years or been raising them for years and years and all had the same findings, Don't do it. So we went with that and our original gut feelings and when we told our feelings they continued to push to a point where we felt they would do it anyways. Which was sad because the one Vet I had gone to with our animals since I was 9 and he was truly amazing with the animals. For whatever reason, he changed and although he is phenomenal with all other animals, I will never have him perform surgery on a Pyrenees of mine. 

I had hoped to breed her in the future with another Collie but everything is too uncertain right now. Lots of things on hold at the moment. My entire life is up in the air right now.


----------



## sadieml

@Samantha drawz -  My second DS "corrects" me every time I say something about having an animal "fixed".  He says "You are taking away the ability to function the way it was meant to function which is the very definition of broken.  Don't say I'm getting him fixed, say I'm having him BROKEN!"   #2 son is too clever!

@Latestarter -  Don't be too sad.  Afterward, Rumely will barely know the difference.  But everyone else will be glad for it (except, of course, anyone who may have wanted one of those gorgeous puppies and couldn't get in on this batch!)  They really are beauties, for sure.  

I'm quite sure that even a "broken" Rumely will still be a marvelous dog.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks @sadieml Yes, much less stress for us. Last time Stella was in heat, not only did we end up with puppies but he also peed on EVERYTHING in the house, destroyed the dog kennel and injured himself by cutting up his mouth and nose. He will be much happier and we can bring him out and not worry.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry all isn't settled with your current circumstances... 



Samantha drawz said:


> Lots of things on hold at the moment. My entire life is up in the air right now.



Certainly sounds rather dire. I hope things come back down to earth soon for you. We aren't really designed as "airborne" critters and need to be well grounded. 



sadieml said:


> My second DS "corrects" me every time I say something about having an animal "fixed". He says "You are taking away the ability to function the way it was meant to function which is the very definition of broken. Don't say I'm getting him fixed, say I'm having him BROKEN!"  #2 son is too clever!



That is hilarious and absolutely wonderful! Isn't a "bright" kid a wonderful,thing? Of course I kinda like a little sarcasm and smart a$$ as well


----------



## sadieml

@Latestarter -  Yep, Jacob has an abundance of stellar qualities in my book.  He's a doll (all the little girls ages 8 to 13 make goo-goo eyes at him), smart, funny, a little bit of a wise-a**, sarcastic, smart, creative, a real romantic (yes, at 17 1/2), goal-oriented, and did I say smart?  He's the one that wants to be a Blacksmith and design swords and other stuff like 15th through 18th century battle-gear.  I have no doubt he will succeed.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Sorry all isn't settled with your current circumstances...
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly sounds rather dire. I hope things come back down to earth soon for you. We aren't really designed as "airborne" critters and need to be well grounded.
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious and absolutely wonderful! Isn't a "bright" kid a wonderful,thing? Of course I kinda like a little sarcasm and smart a$$ as well


Thanks. I am hoping so too.


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie is gone. With her left my passion for any and everything. I was in a lose, lose situation and I lost even more than I could have imagined. My heart and soul left with that little one. I am very unsure of anything I have right now as I want to just throw it all away and sell everything off. It came down to my marriage or a puppy I had a connection to that I have only ever had with 2 other animals my entire life. My heart and soul or love of my life. What do I have left? I honestly don't know. I have not felt a pain like this before. Lots of thoughts running through my head and tears running from my eyes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry Sam...


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## promiseacres

it's so hard when he's not on board with your dreams.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I am so sorry, I can't even imagine the pain you are going through right now.


----------



## Southern by choice

When 2 people are married they support the others dreams, lift them up, encourage, and always want the best for their mate.
Sometimes there are disagreements, yes, but if both parties... notice I said BOTH parties love and respect each other than they can generally come to some agreement. Only you know all the reasons DH did not want any more dogs etc.. and the change of ideas and dreams. I do sincerely hope it was not a "me or the pup" scenario... that raises every flag... 

I am sad you had to give up your pup. 
You will get through it.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow  sorry girl. That's just not right. He may be smiling now and be happy, but it has cost him more than he knows.  It has also cost you, and that's a shame, for both of you. If I recall, this is not the first time you've been put in this situation.  

Life is about choices, they aren't always easy. Keep your head up. You WILL recover from this, but it will take time and there will be scars. I can definitely identify with your situation. It's now up to you to move forward, you just need to choose a direction/path.   Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You are in our prayers that you will make it. The pain must be so hard. He just doesn't realize it. You two were so attached.


----------



## Sunny75

I've had that kind of relationship with a dog (and that kind of husband(ex)).  I'm soooo sorry for your loss..  praying for you.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't have either side of the story in full, have no idea of all the nuances, no knowledge of history or background, and therefore would be remiss to "take sides".  In virtually any/every argument/disagreement, there are valid points on BOTH sides. That's where love, compassion, understanding, compromise, support, and choice happens. I don't know if it's a money/cost issue, a power/control issue, a health issue (I believe you said he has allergies), whatever... the two of you need to address and decide where you're going and why, then how you're going to get there.

On the surface, choosing a puppy over the marriage does sound like a lack of commitment, HOWEVER, that IS the surface and this entire issue goes a whole lot deeper than that! There is a lot more involved here than just a puppy. It's my belief that there are much bigger issues between you.

Your best friend, if indeed she IS your best friend, must have a much better understanding of all aspects than anyone here could have. If she's your best friend, I would have to think she has your best interests at heart. Only you can determine if that's the case. I truly hope that you and your husband can work your relationship out to where you both can be happy. As always, it will come down to choices. Wishing you the best and happiness.

Edit to add: "choosing a puppy over the marriage does sound like a lack of commitment..." That is a two sided coin... he is choosing NO puppy over the marriage, so where is HIS commitment?


----------



## babsbag

I am a loss for words so I can only send a cyber hug.   My heart breaks for you, I know the loss and the sense of betrayal you are feeling, I am sorry and there is not always an easy fix.


----------



## Shorty

I'm sorry about Sadie leaving sending you a great big hug


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## mikiz

I'm so sorry Sam, I hope you and he can come to terms on the whole animal situation, and I hope you won't give up your dreams and passion for anything. Big hugs and all my love to you


----------



## Ferguson K

Sam,

I feel your pain here. I'm so sorry about all of this. I'm here if you need me, we all are.


----------



## sadieml

Sweet Sam, I know your loss is painful, and I pray for your heart to be healed.  @Latestarter and @Southern by choice both expressed a lot of wisdom.  Try to take a step back from the moment, with all of its pain, and see if you can figure out why "this puppy".  I understand having that "connection" with a dog, but usually it is born of shared time and experiences, not just the "puppy love" we often feel when we 1st meet a great pet.  It generally takes time for the personality to develop enough depth to really get deep inside of us.  I do know that you spent a lot of time bonding with these babies, especially Sadie, but I'm thinking the power of that bond was amplified by something lacking elsewhere.  THAT is what you need to look for...the thing that's missing.  I don't want to give you a bunch of dime-store psychology, but one's spouse should be the source and recipient of one's most intimate feelings.  Bonding SO profoundly, in such a short time, with a pet seems to indicate some connection problems between you two.  If DH (like most men, even my DH, who has very little in common with most men) has trouble opening up and talking about whatever is REALLY going on, maybe you guys need to look into a little formal or informal help.  Remember, we can't supply everything our partners want or need, but their wants and needs should be our primary concern.  I won't go on, now, but I will be praying for you, BOTH of you.  You have such a warm heart and a gentle spirit, PLEASE, don't let this overwhelm you.  Reach out for comfort, 1st to DH, then to your best friend, then to a spiritual leader you trust.  Don't let that wound fester, it may become infected, and THAT is a tough infection to heal.


----------



## samssimonsays

I have started some plants for our garden this year and I am totally new in all of it.... I have no clue what I am doing and can kill a cactus... actually... I have killed Cacti, plural.... 

So this is a totally new experience for me.... I may have planted some things too early for the Minnesota seasons  I couldn't help it! I was just SOOOOO excited!


----------



## promiseacres

Sta


Samantha drawz said:


> I have started some plants for our garden this year and I am totally new in all of it.... I have no clue what I am doing and can kill a cactus... actually... I have killed Cacti, plural....
> 
> So this is a totally new experience for me.... I may have planted some things too early for the Minnesota seasons  I couldn't help it! I was just SOOOOO excited!


Start small and don't hesitate to buy started plants. And work in some manure prior planting.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Sta
> 
> Start small and don't hesitate to buy started plants. And work in some manure prior planting.


Thanks! I have some very large rabbit manure compost inthe woods for it and we burned a huge brush pile on it last year. I heard that ash is good for it too? It was a huge garden before but the house sat dormant for 2 years so it is overrun... Not sure what they did with it before but there is a second one on a different area of the property as well but smaller and not enough sunlight? 

I started beans, peas, corn, cucumbers and different squash and zucchini...  Lettuce, tomatoes, bell peppers, kale, spinach, okra, swiss chard, lima bean, brussel sprouts and I know I did more...    THose are just what is started and on my kitchen table already growing out of control... I planted them on Valentine's day and did not expect them to be sprouted with leaves and all yet....  My beans are like 2 ft tall already with huge leaves 

I am having difficulty uploading pics... it is just not letting me for some reason. But we won't be able to put them in the ground outside until April or May if we are really lucky...   Which is why I think I started them too soon


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck, we usually end up buying started plants for some like tomatoes and the others we just plant the seeds directly into the garden!  I would think that the rabbit poop would be a big plus


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks! I may have to just do started plants... sigh. I was hoping to start my own plants with my Heirloom seeds but if I can't then oh well lol. I already killed 59 sprouted tomato plants...  Oops... They were not my heirloom seeds that I did though. they were old ones from a few years back when I made my last attempt and failed lol. I couldn't get anything to sprout in the house last year and it took 4 weeks to get them to year before that. This time it has been less than 2 days before they are sprouting. Some have been the same seeds while others were my heirloom seeds so nothing to do with type...


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm you'll need some bigger pots! Maybe some cardboard boxes lined with plastic, just be careful not to overwater as there'll be no place for it to drain out... You'll be harvesting beans, chard, spinach and maybe some other stuff before it's even time to put it in the ground


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Ummmm you'll need some bigger pots! Maybe some cardboard boxes lined with plastic, just be careful not to overwater as there'll be no place for it to drain out... You'll be harvesting beans, chard, spinach and maybe some other stuff before it's even time to put it in the ground


Oh gosh! That is what I was afraid of! Well, this weekend I guess I will be doing just that!


----------



## samssimonsays

I think I will be buying totes to have in the kitchen for the beans and some other stuff.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey... absolutely nothing wrong with fresh produce, no matter where it's grown! Just hope you have some area where they can get more sunlight a they grow.


----------



## samssimonsays

They seem to be doing wonderful in the kitchen lol. I will keep them there for now.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

TEG has a lot of info about gardening


----------



## promiseacres

Lettuce and spinach can be eaten as soon as it's big enough. Yummy!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Poka_Doodle 
@promiseacres I can't wait lol. Now to just keep them alive....  Most of my lettuce is dying now too.


----------



## samssimonsays

From Saturday-6 days after planting them



 From last night-10 days after planting them


 Also last night. These were about 2 weeks after planting. The row 2nd from the left WAS lettuce and is now dead... Sigh.


----------



## promiseacres

They get long and spindly when they aren't getting enough sunlight.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> They get long and spindly when they aren't getting enough sunlight.


Hmmmm... maybe that was their problem from the start? THey have the best spot in the house as of right now but I think their roots need more space. Maybe I will do clear totes right in front of the window this weekend with plenty of dirt for them to grow?


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Hmmmm... maybe that was their problem from the start? THey have the best spot in the house as of right now but I think their roots need more space. Maybe I will do clear totes right in front of the window this weekend with plenty of dirt for them to grow?


I tried starting some right in front of my patio window a couple of years back. Decided I needed a heat grow pad or a light set up. But it's worth a try.


----------



## samssimonsays

Next year I plan to do a mini green house. But I also plan to have the heat pad and lights too. If it doesn't work, oh well.... we will have to plant the seeds into the ground and or buy plants.... I have zero clue what I am doing so I am learning as I go


----------



## promiseacres

A green house would be great.


----------



## Shorty

if you get a grow light then they won't stretch as far because they are reaching for the light and it makes them leggy the closer the light the less they will stretch.


----------



## samssimonsays

Shorty said:


> if you get a grow light then they won't stretch as far because they are reaching for the light and it makes them leggy the closer the light the less they will stretch.


That is super good info. Would explain why all of my plants are super tall within a week.


----------



## Shorty

@Samantha drawz I work at a garden center so I know a little bit about growing stuff lol


----------



## samssimonsays

Shorty said:


> @Samantha drawz I work at a garden center so I know a little bit about growing stuff lol


Haha! I bet you do! I am purchasing some totes and more dirt this weekend to transplant at least the stuff we don't want to die into  Since we don't have the set up it will have to do being near the window. Sigh.


----------



## sadieml

Good luck!  If you can get some grow lights on them, they may make it even indoors.  Let us know how things go.


----------



## samssimonsays

It was FINALLY nice enough for the goats to be outside in their pen! Poor things have not gotten to be out very much since December. The dogs of course got to get out and let off some of that pent up energy when we went for our walks (2 whole walks in the woods in one day!) with the goats getting out their energy as well. 



 Olive was wanting to spend all of her time with me. 


 Ollie and TIlda waiting for me to let them out


 So, not only does Olive smile, but so does Ollie!!!  I have weird animals.... 

ALso, I love his beard coming in   (He turned a year old the 27th!)



Why, I am not sure. But he absolutely LOVED it up there.... Me, not so much. 


 

 
Here Rumely was blowing bubbles in the puddle while Stella judged him. Because that's what Collies do, JUDGE everyone and everything.


----------



## samssimonsays

Seriously though.... I just love this boy.


----------



## babsbag

Your goat on top of the cages is a classic but I bet the cages were not happy about his antics. 

When I start plants in the winter I use those little plastic greenhouse kits that have one cell for each plant. Then when you transplant them you don't have to disturb the roots. With you being so far north even in a good window they probably aren't getting enough light this time of year so a grow light would be a good idea. I grow mine in my shed with a grow pad heater under them and grow lights that are on a timer for about 16 hours a day. 

Another thing to watch is that the plants don't get too much water. If you are growing them in totes you need to drill holes in them. Soggy roots will kill a plant faster than being to dry. 

I haven't started any plants in a while. I have my favorite varieties of tomatoes and peppers that the nursery now carries so I let them do the work. Squash, beans, pumpkins, etc. I just grow from seed from the soil is warm; the plants seem to do better than transplants. The one thing that I cannot grow no matter how hard I try are melons of any kind. Just doesn't work for me and I love a good homegrown watermelon.


----------



## OneFineAcre

promiseacres said:


> They get long and spindly when they aren't getting enough sunlight.


Sure do.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I wouldn't think that lettuce and spinach would be a plant you would start and then transplant.

When we've grown spinach and leaf lettuce we just seed directly in the garden.  You need to have it in beds with the soil really finely broken up.  Broadcast evenly.   After it comes up, you may want to thin out some of the plants because they grow better if not too crowded.  This usually how you want to do greens.


----------



## samssimonsays

This is all great advice! Most of the lettuce and spinach as well as swiss chard has died now so I will be just planting them in the ground as per your advice.


----------



## Latestarter

The three you listed are cool weather crops so can (& should) be planted before last frost. I used to live in New England and harvested Swiss chard right through the winter. Spinach won't tolerate quite so much cold, and lettuce is the weakest of the 3. You could probably plant the first 2 outside right now and start harvesting leaves in about a month.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> The three you listed are cool weather crops so can (& should) be planted before last frost. I used to live in New England and harvested Swiss chard right through the winter. Spinach won't tolerate quite so much cold, and lettuce is the weakest of the 3. You could probably plant the first 2 outside right now and start harvesting leaves in about a month.


We have too much snow and frost for anything to grow yet. Was below zero this morning near me lol.  But I will for sure plant them as soon as the snow is gone!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry... location, location, location... I have the windows and doors open for fresh air right now @ ~50 degrees. Should be up near 60 soon but the sun makes it feel much, much warmer.


----------



## samssimonsays

We had 50 degrees Saturday and then it all was taken away again.   Gotta love the great Minnesnota! If you don't like the weather, stick around for a few minutes and it will change.  We should be getting 50+ degrees in a week or so though and THAT I am excited for!


----------



## sadieml

That's what people say about SC weather, too, "stick around, it'll change".  It's been really warm (as high as low 70's) a lot lately.  Some days are still chilly & windy, but super sunny.  Spring is in the air, plants are growing, flowers blooming.  I'm lovin' it.  Today we stopped at the local feed 'n' seed and left with 2 chicks.  They are cheeping in my boys' room right now.  DH was not happy, but had to smile when I brushed Sheldon on his cheek!  Smiled so big he dimpled!  Mmm, mmm, almost 25 years and my heart still skips a beat when he dimples!


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol @sadieml I love it!


----------



## samssimonsays

we got to let the goats outyesterday for a while to play.... This is what happens when goats pull on tree branches that have fresh snow on them  they had snow everywhere on them.. Our goats are weirdos.... They would much rather be with us than anything else so they just sort of follow us around with whatever we're doing


----------



## samssimonsays

pupdate!(photo used with Bernard is permission from his new owner) growing like a weed and hit 31 pounds at 15 weeks old. Seems most pups have dad's size while a couple fall in the middle and then 2 are Stellas size.. Some of the pups have dad's build and size while others look to be getting Stellas build on dad's size. All pups are healthy and growing like weeds as well as super loved.. I couldn't have asked for better homes for the pups.


----------



## samssimonsays

Everyone enjoyed our nearly 60 degree day yesterday! This was everyone in the time out pen since they started taking things my husband was working on  Dogs AND goats were guilty of this.


----------



## samssimonsays

This morning started off with a bang. Or should I say a spray? Rumely LOVES his kitties so this morning when he found one in our yard, he tried to play with it. Turns out, it wasn't actually a kitty. It was a skunk.   Of course, that is when I had to leave for work so he got kenneled and I get to deal with him when I get home.


----------



## Hens and Roos

try tomato sauce if you don't have any shampoo that removes odor!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Does it really work? It didn't when we had our collie sprayed way back when.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we did it for a cat and he laid there and let us put it all over him, it's worth a shot.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yeah it is, I am willing to try ANYTHING. sigh.


----------



## Latestarter

I always had success with tomato juice, sauce was too thick. Had to really work it into the coat and let it stay a bit. Sorry you're dealing with this Wear old clothes that you can toss when done. Make sure you let us know how it went... Pics would be good too, not like you'll have your hands full or anything


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha thanks! I picked up tomato sauce, hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and dish soap for this..... He rolled in the snow a lot last night and kinda died it down... Or maybe I am immune to it now.....


----------



## purplequeenvt

I've heard that letting the dog dry and then washing with dish soap works, but since we've only had one dog ever get skunked, I can't know for sure it works.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

This is something I really should know but don't, sorry.


----------



## sadieml

Dear, sweet Rumely!  He really needs to learn the difference between kitties and Pepe le Pew (of course, Pepe never has learned). 

Best of luck with the deodorizing.  I've always heard tomato juice is the way to go.  Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I got home Friday and he had rolled around in the snow a ton for my husband. His smell is dissipating without interference from us, chemicals or anything else. We do know we smell the skunk somewhere near or on the property.... Still. So, we know it is dead and he simply rolled in it dead. Not actually sprayed. That's probably what saved us. Oh, but he's also rolling in dead fish. Score one for the rummers! Some days I wonder what the animals will do next. Then they do it and I'm afraid to know how they'll top it the time after.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just remember that skunk odor reacts to water.  When you bath him it will intensify again.  

Two weeks after Karmawas sprayed he ran through the pond. Wet,  skunk smelling dog was a long drive home.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh, yuck. I feel for you @Ferguson K


----------



## samssimonsays

Yesterday we welcomed home Scarlet and her 4 weeks old baby boy (not yet named). Two purebred and fully papered Nubians. 




 

 

 

 

 

They seem to be settling in ok as of this morning and are getting used to the dogs. They are extremely friendly and happy.


----------



## Ferguson K

I was wondering when you were going to post it! Congratulations again!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I was wondering when you were going to post it! Congratulations again!


Haha! thanks!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!!


----------



## Shorty

Congrats they sure are cute!


----------



## promiseacres

beautiful ears!


----------



## TAH

They are sooooo cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new goaties.


----------



## TAH

*Have you thought of a name for the baby boy Samantha drawz. The baby boy looks like our Mini Nubian wether Tasty.*


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> *Have you thought of a name for the baby boy Samantha drawz. The baby boy looks like our Mini Nubian wether Tasty.*


We have not yet. Still getting to know the little guy lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. We are in love with them both already.


----------



## TAH

Always good to get to know them before naming. Hope they settle in good.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, you're going to breed this buck to your Saanen/Nubians?
They're 50/50 right?


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats Sam, Know you've been wanting/waiting for this for a while. They sure are cute


----------



## samssimonsays

OneFineAcre said:


> So, you're going to breed this buck to your Saanen/Nubians?
> They're 50/50 right?


correct, she is 50/50. we just have the one Saanan/Nubian doe to breed him to. I hope to register the 50/50 doe as grade depending on what her milk production is like. If it is good quality milk and a good amount then I will, but won't waist my time if it's not enough. I am unsure of how it all works yet with registering the mixes but I will be reading more and calling to find out.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Samantha drawz said:


> correct, she is 50/50. we just have the one Saanan/Nubian doe to breed him to. I hope to register the 50/50 doe as grade depending on what her milk production is like. If it is good quality milk and a good amount then I will, but won't waist my time if it's not enough. I am unsure of how it all works yet with registering the mixes but I will be reading more and calling to find out.


You should go ahead and register her either way.
I say that because even if she isn't great, and you get her in the herdbook, maybe your new buck will improve the offspring.  Then, you will be one step ahead to having American Nubians.


----------



## samssimonsays

OneFineAcre said:


> You should go ahead and register her either way.
> I say that because even if she isn't great, and you get her in the herdbook, maybe your new buck will improve the offspring.  Then, you will be one step ahead to having American Nubians.


Thanks! I didn't know if that was something you could do with Nubians. Both mom and baby have nice milking lines according to people around here.


----------



## samssimonsays

Some more pics of the new goats. Scarlet is an absolute riot to have. Little baby boy is taking some time to warm up to people but he is getting there. They are not used to dogs yet but you can see Scarlet getting more curious of them vs. scared of them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

They are adorable!


----------



## sadieml

Those awesome lop-ears!  I want a Nubian sooo badly!  Yours are gorgeous.  He looks just like mom except for the small white mark on his ribs.  Really a couple of beauties.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ferguson K

They are just adorable!


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> They are adorable!


Thank you! Little boy is finally mellowing out a lot! Took them on a walk last night and he let me touch him and would come up to me and rub on my legs. Or hide between them. My first baby goat this young so I am super paranoid over everything already.


----------



## samssimonsays

sadieml said:


> Those awesome lop-ears!  I want a Nubian sooo badly!  Yours are gorgeous.  He looks just like mom except for the small white mark on his ribs.  Really a couple of beauties.  Congratulations!


Thank you! You would love the breed, I know I do haha. The mom just wants attention all the time and wants to be with us. She does sound like a man yelling help when she is upset though   Oh what the neighbors must think is going on over at our house....


----------



## samssimonsays

Had baby boy *Rosco* disbudded yesterday. Yes, we finally settled on a name for him! We tried Spankie and Ralf in the process but I think this is the one He was 5 weeks old and had his horns starting but they were small enough the gal felt it would work. The little chuck is about 30#s already! He almost didn't fit into the box but he did great. I felt so guilty listening to him yell like that but I know for us and our needs it is what needed to be done.


----------



## Latestarter

OK, so now have a name for the lad... What I'm really curious about is; Have you tried any of the milk yet?


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> OK, so now have a name for the lad... What I'm really curious about is; Have you tried any of the milk yet?


I have yet to get the milk into the pail when I have attempted to milk 

First few tries I got covered in it because she moved at the last minute.  The amount I get per one squeeze is outstanding and she has super nice teats! She is by far the easiest milker I have ever milked. Aside for the whole not wanting to be milked part of it.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, I suppose it's like the "first time" with "anyone"...   It gets better over time...


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Well, I suppose it's like the "first time" with "anyone"...   It gets better over time...


Hahahaha! Thanks! I hope so.   It would have been super entertaining to watch me struggle only to get sprayed down with milk straight from the teat 

I really have to build a milk stand so she can be milked


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Lol - you'll both get the hang of it soon enough!   And, a milk stand will make everything so much easier.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Milk stands make life good! There are some easy plans in the 'net that take very little time to build. 

Hope she starts to behave soon.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks! She got pretty stressed when I took her buckling to get disbudded so I let her be sunday and yesterday. She was uneasy when I would go near her baby and I totally get it. She was her normal loving self this morning and didn't think twice with me petting him. Are there any easy ways I can attempt to milk her without a stand at the moment? it has been cold, rainy and wet here now and that interferes with my building of a stand.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have two barns - one with a milk stand and one without.  There have been occasions when I just didn't want to drag goats between the two barns so I would improvise with a hay bale.  Now - these were goats who were already trained to a milk stand so it wasn't a big deal to them - they just wanted feed and didn't care where they had to stand to get it, lol! 

In a pinch, I've also just clipped their collar to a fence - real short so they couldn't move too much and milked that way.  A well trained goat will usually stand for that, but it really depends on the doe.   Good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> I have two barns - one with a milk stand and one without.  There have been occasions when I just didn't want to drag goats between the two barns so I would improvise with a hay bale.  Now - these were goats who were already trained to a milk stand so it wasn't a big deal to them - they just wanted feed and didn't care where they had to stand to get it, lol!
> 
> In a pinch, I've also just clipped their collar to a fence - real short so they couldn't move too much and milked that way.  A well trained goat will usually stand for that, but it really depends on the doe.   Good luck!


Thanks! Yeah... she broke one leash clasp already... I will try again tonight ha. It has to improve with persistence, right?


----------



## samssimonsays

We FINALLY have some green grass!


----------



## samssimonsays

The weather WAS so nice that it was just a lounging sort of time the past weekend. It has since dropped back down to cold and miserable. Hopefully summer will make its reappearance soon....


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm Who is this? It's certainly not Rumely or Stella... It bears a striking (grown up) resemblance to your avatar... Did I miss something? The goats are looking healthy and happy.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> It bears a striking (grown up) resemblance to your avatar... Did I miss something? The goats are looking healthy and happy.



Sadie came back home after a not so smooth transition and is loving her goats and mom and dad. 

THey are all doing amazing and we are trying Chaffhaye on them. Took them a while but they are loving it.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, I doubt you'll be carrying her around in your bib O's anymore.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Well, I doubt you'll be carrying her around in your bib O's anymore.


Hahaha! Nope... she was 50#s 2 weeks ago 

Rumely Jr was 63# the other day. They are 5 months old tomorrow


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So are you keeping Sadie?


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes. She came home about a week after she left.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's good for you. Your wish must have come true.


----------



## samssimonsays

Friday was beautiful here. Now we are back down to cold temps and rain/snow. We have an adequate shelter outside for the goats and they all fit in it but our wether decided to keep little olive out of it. And baby rosco was shivering so I brought mom and baby along with olive into the barn and bed then down in nice warm stalls. Ollie and tilda stayed in the pen since they are fine with the shelter. Hoping this weather turns around for us.... I still have beans and kale growing on my kitchen table.....


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

We will be buying a cl, cae, johnes and g6s free buckling from a closed herd as our first breeding buck. He is absolutely stunning and from very good milking lines. 

Photos are not mine, they were sent to me of the buckling.


----------



## Shorty

Aww he is a cutie!


----------



## Latestarter

Surprised his little head can hold those ears up! LOL Sounds like you're about on your way!


----------



## samssimonsays

Shorty said:


> Aww he is a cutie!


Thanks! Super excited to add him. Hell be with his mom a while yet though. But so will my little guy.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Surprised his little head can hold those ears up! LOL Sounds like you're about on your way!


Yes! Maybe eventually we'll get a nice doe with breeding to him that can be held back. Not sure what the future holds but the right ones still come along! Patience paid off in waiting for scarlet to come along and I was already on a list for a doe from this gal but she didn't have enough does. One doe (spoken for)and a buckling. Thankfully we decided to take him before she sold him! His mother is stunning!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats on the new guy


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Congrats on the new guy


Thank you so much! I can't wait until next year's kidding season, my first!


----------



## samssimonsays

my first semi successful attempt at milking! I finally found a system that works. i had to hobble her back legs and use a halter but I did it! My aim was not so well as she was still a bit squirmy but I managed to get 1/4 cup into the bucket definitely not her udders fault... It's all on me being new and her squirming. A lot of it still ended up on me and the outside of the bucket but I also did not milk her out fully as baby was trying to nurse and has been stalled in close quarters with her lately due to weather so he's had a buffet. And at over 30# of baby he is an eating machine! I hope to start separating then at night to milk her in the mornings and boosting her production more in the coming weeks. Now that he's 6 weeks old he can learn to share a bit more. Haha


----------



## Ferguson K

At least she didn't kick it!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> At least she didn't kick it!


The way I had to hackle her, she couldn't kick if she wanted to. It's been the only successful try so far but this morning I repeated my system and got 3/4 cup as she didn't fight as much yay!


----------



## Hens and Roos

keep working at it, it takes time as we figured out!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congratulations on the new buckling.
You and her will get the milking figured out.


----------



## samssimonsays

She was mellowing out a lot this morning after last night. After only two times of successful milking, I am not sure when I will trust her enough to not restrain her back legs or when I should start to trust her. If it ever quits raining here maybe I can make a milk stand to help with the process. Until then, this seems to be working.  Since I am not separating out baby Rosco from her I don't expect to get the full amount but I do hope to increase her production by doing this.


----------



## Goatgirl47

I'm glad she's getting better! 

I was just wondering, is that a Saanen doe I see in some of the pictures?


----------



## sadieml

I was wondering that, too, @Goatgirl47 .  I don't remember a Saanen in the mix, but I have no memory to speak of, just ask my children!  The pics certainly look like there's a Saanen in there.  What goats do you have, now, @Samantha drawz ?


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL! @Goatgirl47 @sadieml That is my "Snubian" doe, Tilda. So she is half Nubian, half Saanan.  SHe had frostbite as a newborn so her ears are nubs.

I have my Alpine Wether, Ollie. Light brown
Snubian Doe, Tilda. White
Alpine Doe, Olive (Livy) Dark brown
and Nubian doe with buckling at her side, Scarlet and Rosco with another Buckling on his way for breeding Scarlet and Tilda to


----------



## samssimonsays

Got an entire cup this morning and that was still leaving some for baby Rosco so her production is going up! I was running behind this morning so I didn't have as much time as I would have liked but it is getting easier! I have found She is best behaved with baby in the area of where she is being milked. Otherwise he cries... a LOT... and she gets frustrated. I may start separating her at night but for the most part, I don't think he is nursing at all at night because she is nice and full and tight in the udder even while he is in with her at night. 

Any advice on Pasteurizing the milk? I am unsure how to go about it, when the best time to do it is for the best tasting milk and so on. Right now I milk her and bring it in right away to strain into the measuring cup then pour it into my jar in the fridge to chill. Can I pasteurize it after it's already been chilled?  

I did try a taste of her milk last night and WOW! It was so thick but not as "sweet" as the Alpine milk I tasted from where I got my Alpine Doe. I don't think I could drink it straight like that but it definitely has cream!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the milking going well - it's so exciting when you're just starting out


----------



## Ferguson K

Sam! You're drinking it, right? Not making soaps/cheeses? You have to chill it QUICKLY before you pasteurize.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks @norseofcourse ! It is super exciting lol. 

@Ferguson K I milk her and bring it directly in to the house to strain and chill it. Then I feed and water the others. I am glad I am doing it right! 

Today she stood with no restraining of the back legs at all and this is a huge, and I mean HUGE, improvement for her! I am slowly bringing her milk supply up but since I do not have another baby to separate Rosco with, I have decided to just share "his" milk with him until he is weaned. It will just be easier that way and less traumatic for all involved I feel. Next year when we have multiple does kidding it will be easier due to having more kids around and a stronger bond with them.


----------



## samssimonsays

After separating mom and baby for the first time last night I managed to get 2.5 cups of milk in one milking. 

Here is a comparison of Monday night through Saturday night of milking vs just this morning. Whoo hoo! Since I don't have any other babies for him to be bonded to or kept separate with I put my littlest Alpine up with him in the stall to make sure the bigger two goats didn't bully him with mom not around. He's about caught little olive in size already. And even though he sounded like he was dying, he was just fine lol.


----------



## norseofcourse

That's great!  I got so much more milk when I separated the babies, too.  And they do get used to it.  I'd toss them some hay to keep them busy while I milked (even if they still had hay, the 'new' hay was better...).

Are you going to milk every morning?  What's your plans for all that milk?


----------



## Ferguson K

Beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays

norseofcourse said:


> That's great!  I got so much more milk when I separated the babies, too.  And they do get used to it.  I'd toss them some hay to keep them busy while I milked (even if they still had hay, the 'new' hay was better...).
> 
> Are you going to milk every morning?  What's your plans for all that milk?


So far I've been milking every morning and night but only getting a small amount. Now I'm wondering if I should just milk in the morning. I hope to make cheese and my mom wants it for butter. If it were less cow milk tasting I would drink it... But I also want to make soap and lotions


----------



## samssimonsays

I managed to get 2 cups of milk this morning again with 3 hours less time away from baby (late doing chores last night so late to separate). She is standing better so long as she has food in front of her but she snorts it all down so quick I have to keep dishing it before I can get it all out. I have noticed a pattern with her however. While I am milking, if baby starts to cry she will not produce as much milk per squirt where as if he is not crying she give a lot per squirt. So baby Rosco determines how easy she is to milk.  He is kind of a glutton and cries all the time.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good job.


----------



## TAH

Good job. Are you guys selling the baby boy Nubian? If you are selling him, it is a good to separate them because because when you sell him it will make it a lot easier on mama.


----------



## babsbag

I would continue to milk twice a day and get that production up. She should peak at around 8 weeks into lactation and the more you milk, the more she gives. It is especially important since she only has a single kid. 

I don't chill my milk that I am pasteurizing; I put it directly into the pasteurizer and then chill. @Southern by choice claims it will taste better if you chill first but I haven't found a difference.  Sticking in in the refrigerator is technically not chilling it fast enough. You need to stick it is the freezer (set a timer) or in an ice bath. 

A tip for soap making... determine what size recipe you will be making and how much milk you need and freeze your milk in that size batche. My soap molds hold 3 lbs. of soap and it takes 12 fluid oz. of milk for each batch, so I freeze milk in 12 oz. servings.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Good job. Are you guys selling the baby boy Nubian? If you are selling him, it is a good to separate them because because when you sell him it will make it a lot easier on mama.


We are selling him but he is 7 weeks old right now so we still have 5 weeks. and she seems ok when he isn't screaming. He is around half her size already and growing like a weed.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I would continue to milk twice a day and get that production up. She should peak at around 8 weeks into lactation and the more you milk, the more she gives. It is especially important since she only has a single kid.
> 
> I don't chill my milk that I am pasteurizing; I put it directly into the pasteurizer and then chill. @Southern by choice claims it will taste better if you chill first but I haven't found a difference.  Sticking in in the refrigerator is technically not chilling it fast enough. You need to stick it is the freezer (set a timer) or in an ice bath.
> 
> A tip for soap making... determine what size recipe you will be making and how much milk you need and freeze your milk in that size batche. My soap molds hold 3 lbs. of soap and it takes 12 fluid oz. of milk for each batch, so I freeze milk in 12 oz. servings.


Thanks! Lately I have been filtering then putting it right in the fridge and haven't pasteurized it yet. The first jar of it I froze in a plastic baggie for soap use. 

I don't think the taste is bad, just too cows milk like... :/


----------



## babsbag

I happen to like cow's milk so that is never a problem for me. 

You might get some cheap containers at the $1 store for your soap milk. You will be using the milk frozen and I find that the baggies freeze into the milk and I have to thaw the milk too much to get the baggie out of it. Does that make sense?


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I happen to like cow's milk so that is never a problem for me.
> 
> You might get some cheap containers at the $1 store for your soap milk. You will be using the milk frozen and I find that the baggies freeze into the milk and I have to thaw the milk too much to get the baggie out of it. Does that make sense?


I never thought of that, I will have to do that! I was told ice cube trays but didn't have any... I have always froze the goats milk I use for baby bunnies in baggies and never had any issues but I use freezer bags and froze them on baking sheets so they were flat and all the air was out of them.


----------



## MrsKuhn

He is gorgeous!


----------



## babsbag

But you also thaw the milk for the bunnies so the bags aren't a problem; baggies sticking to the milk that will have lye added to it can be a hassle.


----------



## TAH

We cool ours in a ice tub. It works great.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> But you also thaw the milk for the bunnies so the bags aren't a problem; baggies sticking to the milk that will have lye added to it can be a hassle.


Never thought of that lol. If I'm using it for butter or cheese can it be frozen? So many questions now lol. I won't get enough for cheese for a long while so my only hope is to freeze till I have enough....


----------



## samssimonsays

MrsKuhn said:


> He is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> We cool ours in a ice tub. It works great.


I may have to try that. I've heard some float ice packs in it?


----------



## TAH

We actually don't do ice, we do ice packs.


----------



## babsbag

I have heard conflicting ideas on the cheese and freezing the milk. I have never tried so no help. You only need a gallon to make chevre' so you might be there quicker than you think.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I have heard conflicting ideas on the cheese and freezing the milk. I have never tried so no help. You only need a gallon to make chevre' so you might be there quicker than you think.


Thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sunday evening was relaxing with the goats finally able to eat grass! It has been soooo cold that it hasn't greened up until recently. They are still waiting for their favorites though, LEAVES!



 


Last night was also a nice night to let them out to find the green grass.

These two are like mirror images most times...


 Baby Rosco is 7 weeks old and I have not weighed him recently but my guess is he is around 40# or more... 


 Went for a walk with Olive, Stella and Sadie last night.


 She knows exactly how beautiful she is...  It is nice to see her coat coming back in since she thinned way out in the infamous collie coat drop around 12 week Postpartum... 


 I am sure the neighbors were puzzled to see a GOAT walking on a leash and the dog off leash


 


Scarlet's udder this morning after 9 hours separated from Rosco.


 Milk in the jar on the left is 2 days worth of morning milkings only since I haven't gotten anything really from her at night (Rosco hears me coming and RUNS to her and drains her before I even get to the gate...) The middle jar is all of the thickest and creamiest milk that wouldn't strain and then the far right jar is this mornings milk  They are just your average sized Mason jars but it is a lot more than what I had gotten and nearly as much in one shot as I had gotten in one WEEK with not separating...  I may get cheese yet!


----------



## samssimonsays

The new Buckling we are getting... Working on a name for the little guy...


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> The new Buckling we are getting... Working on a name for the little guy...


Is he moon spotted? He sure is cute. It is so nice to wake up in the morning milk goats and see lots of milk in the fridge. How much do you expect Scarlet to milk?


----------



## samssimonsays

@TAH He IS moon spotted! I am really not sure what she should milk. She is a FF and I didn't get her til baby Rosco was 4.5 weeks old and never milked. Then took me 1.5 weeks to figure out how to restrain her to train her to milk. I am guessing I will get upwards of 3 cups a milking but I am not expecting much more. The bucklings mom gives 4 cups twice a day without separating out twins from her at all. THis should help immensely in improving the production of her kids.


----------



## TAH

That's pretty good for having twin's. We just got Alpine with her a baby and she milk almost a gallon a day with the baby on her so it is probably about the same with twins. I love moon spotted .


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> That's pretty good for having twin's. We just got Alpine with her a baby and she milk almost a gallon a day with the baby on her so it is probably about the same with twins. I love moon spotted .


That is awesome! I can't wait til I have my other girls in milk too.


----------



## TAH

Are you planning on using your new buck to breed Scarlet and your Snub?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Are you planning on using your new buck to breed Scarlet and your Snub?


Yep.   We are selling Rosco. I would love another Alpine but I am not sure it will happen. At least not for a long while. I would like to get another Nubian doe first.


----------



## samssimonsays

Tilda and Olive are looking so grown up now  



 
Olive quite enjoyed getting to be out of the pen all day saturday and sunday with her people sadturday, and many visitors sunday. 


 
And the one that never gets a mention on here, Dugan the cat! He lives under the bed and only comes out to bug for food really. Occasionally we will find a dead mouse he left for us to prove he is doing his "job" around the house.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I need a cat like that!


----------



## samssimonsays

@frustratedearthmother Get a psychotic mini dachshund to attack an already nervous kitten multiple times, two of those times ending in near death for the cat, and BAM! You will have one LOL. That is how I ended up with my mom's cat with me when I moved out. The dog is still alive unfortunately. 

He DOES come out to snuggle, try to take my ice cream, beg for food and block me from seeing the TV as well as laying on my drawing arm while I am in the process of doing a portrait...  

Took him 9 years to catch his first mouse... he is 12 years old now


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh...poor kitty!   Well, he mighta been a slow starter, but sounds like he's got it figured out now!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh...poor kitty!   Well, he mighta been a slow starter, but sounds like he's got it figured out now!


VERY true. He is well worth the prescription food he is on.


----------



## TAH

I like your Ollie, and wow he does look a like my Stella. Tillda is cute to.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> I like your Ollie, and wow he does look a like my Stella. Tillda is cute to.


Thank you! She is the favorite, shhh don't tell the others! 

Tilda, Saanan/Nubian, got all the Saanan coloring and more of the Nubian features it seems. Then her twin sister (a friend had her) had a cream coloring more like the nubians and more saanan physically.


----------



## samssimonsays

I would just like to share this photo I took last night... Tilda is my nosy photo bomber... 





And baby Rosco is just... well, adorable


----------



## MrsKuhn

Those are defiantly POW worthy! 


How do you get them to look at you for a photo! lol


----------



## samssimonsays

MrsKuhn said:


> Those are defiantly POW worthy!
> 
> 
> How do you get them to look at you for a photo! lol


Ha ha! Thanks! There is a thread started for Picture of the week to post them to


----------



## MrsKuhn

I meant your animals, when you take their photo.


----------



## samssimonsays

MrsKuhn said:


> I meant your animals, when you take their photo.


Hahaha Sorry! 

Tilda is an attention ... um.... well, you know. She will usually always look no matter what. She will leave food for the camera. 

Rosco was still mad at me for separating him from his mom for the night  Weaning is not going to be fun with that little twerp. Olive is usually too concerned with climbing into my lap than taking a photo and Ollie usually wants to take my phone or camera from me. Scarlet is pretty and she knows it. She will work it for the camera.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Guess I will need to raise me some Divas


----------



## samssimonsays

MrsKuhn said:


> Guess I will need to raise me some Divas



Most goats are divas. My wether is the worst of the bunch


 

 
First photo attempt at an udder pic and she knew and looked right at me


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh my goodness that is adorable and hilarious


----------



## TAH

Rosoc is adorable. He stand for a pic perfect.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Rosoc is adorable. He stand for a pic perfect.


Thank you! He is coming around more and more for people attention. He was pretty flighty when we got him due to being dam raised but he is doing sooo much better. We opted to keep him as our new bucklings partner and sell our wether. We will be bringing home the new buckling that is about 4.5 weeks younger than him this summer.


----------



## samssimonsays

The girls



 Stella posed for the camera 



 Things have been soooo much more enjoyable and stress free since Ollie left. 



 My first glass of Milk and Oreos from Scarlet 



 There is no pushing or shoving at the feeder, there is no more coughing while eating (presumably from inhaling their food in a rush) and there is no more breaking of my feeders, scoops or water buckets!  Feeding time just got a LOT less stressful. 



 Mother and Daughter



 Sadie says it's hard work keeping track of the goats and making sure everyone is where they should be, parents included.



 
The view from our kitchen while cooking breakfast.... As you can tell, Stella is the one who will brave entering the kitchen while the cooking is happening before the others will. Her coat is FINALLY coming in again after blowing it 3 months postpartum and Rumely is blowing his winter coat while Sadie is blowing her puppy.winter coat. Sigh. THe amount of fur is unreal right now. Oh, and Sadie has teeth coming in and Rumely has some major back molars coming in to where they are driven to shred their rope toys and crumble bones as well as destroy some of the harder to chew toys.  So there is a lot of debris mixed with all that fur...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Samantha drawz said:


> My first glass of Milk and Oreos from Scarlet


 She gives Oreos????         I got to get me one just like her!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> She gives Oreos????         I got to get me one just like her!


 

I scored big on that deal!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Your dogs are adorable


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Your dogs are adorable


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to find a golden goose and I'll trade you for the milk and or so goat


----------



## TAH

cute pics and animals. Are you keeping baby rosco now?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> cute pics and animals. Are you keeping baby rosco now?


We are! We will have two bucks and three does this fall.  Since our new buck Rebel will need a buddy we have to keep Rosco. He can then be bred to Tilda the SNubian while Rebel will be bred to Scarlet the Nubian. Olive the alpine will be bred to a Nigi buck. Then hopefully we can add to our papered Nubian population (Rebel, Scarlet and Rosco are all purebred and ADGA registered) in the coming years.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I need to find a golden goose and I'll trade you for the milk and or so goat


Hahaha! Yes!


----------



## samssimonsays

Like father like daughter  At 5 months old, Sadie weighs in at 60 pounds +/- with the bathroom scale method  She is second smallest per the updates I have gotten on all the other pups with RJ taking the prize as at 4.5 months old he weighed in at 65 pounds   He is all daddy for sure. Luna is as tall but a lighter weight of about 60 pounds at the same age. Jeffrey hit 42 pounds at 4.5 months old and is all Stella by far! Bernard, I have not heard a weight update but he is a giant lump on the floor similar to Rumely who Just becomes one with the floor and you can not budge him  No ambition at all and heaven help the poor sap who tries to bring him for a walk! He lays down and refuses to go any further.  I had similar experiences with Rumely as he just didn't want to dog anymore lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @frustratedearthmother She has been an amazing pup, all of them have been! Several are on their way to being certified therapy animals and one's even going to be a service dog. I have never seen such people loving pups with how they react to all people.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is great that many of them will have "jobs" 

Both of our herd dogs were in the mid 50 lb range.  Herding was too hard on them at that weight so we had to cut the food down for a bit.  Mid 40's now.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mike CHS said:


> It is great that many of them will have "jobs"
> 
> Both of our herd dogs were in the mid 50 lb range.  Herding was too hard on them at that weight so we had to cut the food down for a bit.  Mid 40's now.


Yes. I am super happy they are going to have jobs. I know Jeffrey has strong herding tendencies but the rest just don't. The majority of them took over the Great Pyrenees and or Saint Bernard traits it seems. Lack of energy and motivation, stubborn and overall laid back go with the flow. Some are more vocal like the Collie and all are super smart and learn at accelerated speeds. Majority of them were never kenneled and have had only a handful of accidents at most.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear the pups are going great!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Amazing how much they've grown


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet on a 10 hour +/- fill. I have upped her production an entire cup. She is now 9 weeks into lactation and you can see the difference, or I can anyway LOL. It has been a lot of hard work and asking myself why I continue but Next year the day after she kids she will be on the stand and getting milked. I am very pleased with the progress she has made in the 5 weeks we have had her! 

At 9 weeks old her buckling, Rosco, weighed in at 52#s  He was 20# at 4 weeks old. 

I am going to guess that when he gets weaned I will have much more milk from her since a lot of it is going to support him. 

Side


 
Back (She kept moving)


 
the product (I could have gotten to 3 cups easily but she started acting up and I made her end on a good note) All that foam! 


 After the foam subsided


----------



## TAH

She is turning out to be a good milker and boy is rosco big. I keep wanting to say little rosco but he is not little.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!


----------



## Latestarter

She has a good looking udder! Seems she's doing real well for you! Congrats on your persistence!


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> She is turning out to be a good milker and boy is rosco big. I keep wanting to say little rosco but he is not little.


I still call him little boy... He is over half of Scarlets size now. Hoping to make some cheese with this last weeks milk. I have an order for Mozzarella already  SHould be interesting to see how it turns out


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> She has a good looking udder! Seems she's doing real well for you! Congrats on your persistence!


Thank you! It has been a roller coaster but I am enjoying the ride! I wish I had more milk LOL So much I want to do but not enough  Soon I will.


----------



## samssimonsays

I just found these photos (I was looking at lunch with no luck) but for my record, I wanted to see them next to each other. 


Scarlets Udder progress:

top left, 4 weeks in, never milked, single kid second day home.
top right, 4.5 weeks in, never milked, single buckling. 




 
bottom left, 7 weeks, 10 hour fill, 1 week after starting milking
bottom right, week 9 on a 10 hour fill.


----------



## Southern by choice

Looking gooood! This is her first freshening right?
Nice teat placement 

Looks like she is going to be a very nice doe for you.

What is she producing in pounds? 
Looks very promising considering she had a single and late start milking.  Which, I personally don't pay too much attention to first timers unleess it is pretty high. If low, or single etc doesn't mean the doe won't do great later. 

So happy for you!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Gorgeous dogs sam! and Rosco is such a HAM!  Every photo he is looking at you and I love it. He is adorable little/big guy


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Looking gooood! This is her first freshening right?
> Nice teat placement
> 
> Looks like she is going to be a very nice doe for you.
> 
> What is she producing in pounds?
> Looks very promising considering she had a single and late start milking.  Which, I personally don't pay too much attention to first timers unleess it is pretty high. If low, or single etc doesn't mean the doe won't do great later.
> 
> So happy for you!



This is her first yes! She has given me the experience and with her gradual increase, I have been able to gradually build up the muscles in my hands and they no longer cramp up  We have also learned PATIENCE together, something I am not good with... I have no clue in pounds yet, actually I never thought to weigh it as I have only gotten 2-2 3/4 cups a day in the morning and baby takes EVERYTHING at night as when he sees me coming for evening milking he rushes to her and drains her. He then looks at me, licks his lips and makes these sweet little noises (almost like coos) at me that make me wanna ....But I cannot because he is cute... I plan on starting to weigh next year (hoping to get a milker over the winter along with all of the "real" milking supplies although, I LOVE using my steam pots vs the milk pail I tried . I do have a baby scale that I used to weigh baby bunnies on.... would that work for milk this year? Then I could tell you now   I plan to build a milk stand soon...  I keep telling myself that so maybe it will happen soonish Buck pen comes first! Time is ticking more rapidly on that one! 

I may or may not have just picked out an alpine FF who is 2 years old. I had the pleasure of hand milking each of my options at milking time to determine who was a better fit for me.   We will get her when her kid is weaned in a few weeks  

Although I have switched Scarlet to a sweet feed now, I know for a fact I love drinking the alpine milk that comes from this farm so adding another Alpine for drinking milk isn't a bad plan for me! Scarlets IS sweetening up and tasting less cow milk like (it isn't bad or goaty I just don't like cow milk taste) Actually... it had less flavor than cows milk but the after taste was all 2% store bought milk.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm still liking her udder!


----------



## samssimonsays

MrsKuhn said:


> Gorgeous dogs sam! and Rosco is such a HAM!  Every photo he is looking at you and I love it. He is adorable little/big guy


Thank you so much! I  my dogs too hahaha they are our kids at the moment.  Stella sleeps in bed with us... Just her. She is pampered... Rumely would if he could but he is too big and when we have tried it he moves too much because he is excited he is in bed and we get punched, clawed or nearly smothered  So he sleeps on my side of the bed Sadie, she too gets just too darn excited and won't let us sleep. She has finally calmed a bit when it comes to sleeping out of her kennel and wont just go from one side of the bed to the other to visit each of us for love non stop... That was the only reason she had to sleep in the kennel for as long as she did  

I am glad you love Rosco! You are going to have mini's soon so you should love who you see!   Yeah right... not love a goat? who am I kidding... we love them all no matter what they look like because they are all adorable!


----------



## TAH

Congrats on your soon to be alpine.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Congrats on your soon to be alpine.


Thank you! I am super excited about her.


----------



## samssimonsays

She is a FF to a single buckling as well. Her udder pic is from after I milked her out last night  My favorite trait is how loving she was! There is relation to my little Alpine Olive but not immediate.


----------



## TAH

She looks sooo much like my Stella


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> She looks sooo much like my Stella


Yes she does!!! She is a lot more black than Olive but looks like her as well.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Southern by choice I Weighed her milk from yesterday morning on a 10 hour fill and it weighed in at 2#6.5oz. Although I have been milking her at night too I am only getting a drop or two and nothing worthy of covering the bottom of a mason jar even.


----------



## Southern by choice

When are you taking the kid off?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> When are you taking the kid off?


At twelve weeks. Hell be ten weeks Sunday.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, after Scarlet had been doing so great for a while, she decided today she didn't want to be milked. She didn't want to eat the grain that usually keeps her occupied. No, She wanted to dance around and spin around and have a face to face conversation with me. Today was a down in this ups and downs filled journey but I milked her out and then let her in the pen for feeding time with everyone else where she munched happily on grain and Chaffhaye with the rest of the herd....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Silly goat!  Sometimes they just have a 'stoopid' day....


----------



## Hens and Roos

yep, we've had those days too!  We'll see how well our does do this season when we start milking tomorrow Hang in there!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> yep, we've had those days too!  We'll see how well our does do this season when we start milking tomorrow Hang in there!!


Good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Silly goat!  Sometimes they just have a 'stoopid' day....


Yes... Scarlet is sorta a ditz...  But I love her anyways.


----------



## samssimonsays

Rumely decided he needed a blankie and Sadie... well, Sadie was just being a weirdo.



 
We were playing a game of cards outside Saturday and the goats were never far from us. Olive even came over and stood next to us then proceeded to attempt to lay on my lap like a dog 


 
Olive... My sweet little Livy Lou. While the others were off causing trouble, she laid near us while we talked with a friend. 


 
They love people of all sizes   They loved her after they realized she doesn't move quickly like the dogs. 


 
The bond these two have is beautiful. 


 
Rosco and Scarlet snuggling near me in the hammock.


 
THis goat.. 


 
This little girl 


 
Tilda relaxing under the hammock with me.


----------



## samssimonsays

The past couple mornings I have managed to get closer to the 3.5-4 cup mark with Scarlet. Rosco just turned 10 weeks old! Hoping to start building a milking stand this week and get the barn cleaned out/ move cages out this weekend. We will be Focusing the barn on more goat than rabbit and definitely more milking/kidding/supplies than anything.


----------



## samssimonsays

Spring is FINALLY here. And things are blooming and green! It has been far too long with the cold...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much  I have never really been a person to photograph flowers but I try!


----------



## TAH

Those are beautiful pics.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Those are beautiful pics.


Thank you. I am in the process of having a few printed on canvas just not sure which ones yet....


----------



## Ferguson K

I love those! !!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Very nice!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all! Still trying to figure out which ones to print lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I don't know what to say... Last night at feeding time all the rabbits were fine, great even. No one was stressed or anything from the heat. Our air felt like you could cut it with a knife... This morning I go out there and 2 are dead, two not far behind.  Now I remember why I sold out of them...


----------



## Shorty

I'm so sorry Samantha


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks y'all. One I was selling, one I was keeping and the two others I really loved. I had one other one slightly bloated that I was keeping. Anyone still alive and well I put out into the goat pen with the goats so as that they can try to stay cool today. I had to run to work and was running late already.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Very pretty pics.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Samantha drawz said:


> Well, I don't know what to say... Last night at feeding time all the rabbits were fine, great even. No one was stressed or anything from the heat. Our air felt like you could cut it with a knife... This morning I go out there and 2 are dead, two not far behind.  Now I remember why I sold out of them...



So sorry to hear


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm soooo sorry Samantha!!


----------



## TAH

So sorry for you. do you have any thing to keep them cool in the heat? How hot is it there?


----------



## samssimonsays

We have fans going and the last 2 years we have run an AC unit non stop, this year it has not gotten hot in there due to the lean too off the side exposed to the sun. It was 76* with 66% humidity. They were fine, active even, and then over the night they bloated up like balloons and that was it. Wasn't heat stroke but I think since it was still dropping down to 30 at night this heat shocked their systems. French lops are notoriously sensitive. UGH. This is why I sold them.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Sam... That really sucks. So how many are you left with after all this? Will you keep the ones left or completely sell out?  I know you'd said you intended to only keep a couple of special buns...

Ummm I'm retired so I'm on and off here over any daily 18 hour period... Not to be nosy (OK, maybe a little) but curious... You said you had to run to work, but that was followed by more posts, & you're showing as still on now... Do you telecommute or work from home? I assumed you were a stay at home wife...


----------



## samssimonsays

@Latestarter Yes. I am on lunch!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry about your bunnies


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm so sorry about your rabbits


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sorry to hear what happened with your rabbits. Since deciding to be done with them you are probably both relieved and also feeling some regret. I probably would be.
We don't use AC, but have fans running and been placing frozen 2L bottles of water. It has gotten down in the upper 30's and 40's at night and up in the upper 70's and 80's in the day. Of course I don't have angoras or wooly rabbits. Mine seem to like the cool off at night. I guess you will still have plenty to do with the goats, dogs, and other critters.


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry,


----------



## samssimonsays

I have honestly never seen anything like it.... And unbelievably, I only ended up losing 2 of the 10! I came home and one had passed, the one on deaths door had fully recovered as did all but one of the 4 with it yesterday morning and there are no signs they were ever ill.... All remaining rabbits are now in the goat pen and doing great. I am absolutely at a loss and have never seen this happen before. EVER. It was not normal bloat. I haven't had Cocci caused bloat in my herd for YEARS now. Last year I had a few 6-8 week olds come down with something similar but it took days to build up the pressure. It was resistant to anything I treated with and then one by one they started to deflate. These were all adult rabbits. And it was sudden, under 9 hours from no signs to dead, and quick. If it hadn't been so warm and we had freezer space I would have sent one in for a necropsy but I didn't want to put a bag with them in it with our food...  If it happens again I will be sending it in but since I am done raising them, why?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that most of them recovered!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Glad to hear that most of them recovered!


I was honestly expecting all if not most to be dead and to have to put the rest down when I got home so being greeted by happy bunnies was a plus! 

On another note, They were all very hungry and energetic. Another thing I have never seen after such a severe case of bloat. This was not a normal bloat by any means.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## samssimonsays

Questions on registering alpines....

I now know how it works for Nubians... but I know it can differ. I have 2 Alpines, non papered but purebreds. THey meet the breed standard. Can I register them as native in appearance or would grade be better? What would the best route be for these two girls? I am ok with leaving them unpapered as well but I would like some form of records for new owners and myself. Also for milk production as eventually we will work up to that.


----------



## samssimonsays

Looks like I should be getting both new goats early-mid June!  Little buckling Nubian Rebel and a milking Alpine doe Chloe!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Samantha drawz said:


> Questions on registering alpines....
> 
> I now know how it works for Nubians... but I know it can differ. I have 2 Alpines, non papered but purebreds. THey meet the breed standard. Can I register them as native in appearance or would grade be better? What would the best route be for these two girls? I am ok with leaving them unpapered as well but I would like some form of records for new owners and myself. Also for milk production as eventually we will work up to that.



Far as i understand it registering them NOA is making them a Registered Grade. Here is the section from ADGA

"If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant’s family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat’s daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks."

Also the link for the page http://adga.org/instructions-for-registering-a-dairy-goat/


----------



## samssimonsays

misfitmorgan said:


> Far as i understand it registering them NOA is making them a Registered Grade. Here is the section from ADGA
> 
> "If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant’s family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat’s daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks."
> 
> Also the link for the page http://adga.org/instructions-for-registering-a-dairy-goat/


Thank you! I didn't know if it was different from Nubians or not.  Looks like it is not. My main concern is the milk lines they come from. Papers are my least concern


----------



## misfitmorgan

Samantha drawz said:


> Thank you! I didn't know if it was different from Nubians or not.  Looks like it is not. My main concern is the milk lines they come from. Papers are my least concern



Your welcome, and no it looks like it is all the same except La Manchas.

i am new to it too so we are learning together lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

misfitmorgan said:


> Your welcome, and no it looks like it is all the same except La Manchas.
> 
> i am new to it too so we are learning together lol.


Yay for learning together!


----------



## samssimonsays

All remaining rabbits seem to be doing amazing in the goat pen and I am sure they will be very ecstatic when we finally expand the pen! 



 
She almost had it....


----------



## Latestarter

She's not trying hard enough! get UP on those hind legs girl!  You can DO it!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh she got them @Latestarter . SHe used Rosco's head to try to brace herself.  This is the same goat that if you don't pay attention to HER, she will jump up on you like a dog.  I have to watch her like a hawk when we have people out as the goats are usually out and come running to anyone...  If the dogs sound the alarm they are back in their pen or by us  They know the different barks. As do we.   Rumely did a great job protecting them from a branch the other day   It crashed down and he didn't see what made the noise so went off and they took off like they were going to get killed. He ran to where the noise came from and was on high alert. Sadie ran to the pen with the goats and sat in the gate doorway with the goats in the pen hollering. Stella aided Rumely in the barking and investigating.   They are a pretty good team, all be it unconventional, if I do say so myself LOL.


----------



## Ferguson K

She's a riot


----------



## samssimonsays

Buck pen officially has all the posts in and we will be stretching wire next! Exciting times! Rosco gets weaned next weekend and that means more milk for meeeee. Well, cheese and soap  

I've been drinking scarlets milk in a smoothie every morning and am loving it


----------



## Hens and Roos

That's great!


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet gave an entire 4 cups this morning I think it is rewarding me for making the pen to get rosco in it and away from her haha. Just kidding. She still is nursing him like a champ.... It's going to be a rough weaning for the not so little guy. 



 and my lilacs have FINALLY bloomed


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!   Yep- he's not gonna like it, but he'll survive!


----------



## Hens and Roos

yep, he'll make it- our do a lot of calling back and forth


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I started weaning three doelings yesterday and they did cry a lot yesterday and for a while last night, but best thing today is that they are hoarse!  Can hardly hear them at all, lol!


----------



## Hens and Roos

frustratedearthmother said:


> I started weaning three doelings yesterday and they did cry a lot yesterday and for a while last night, but best thing today is that they are hoarse!  Can hardly hear them at all, lol!



lol....ours never lost their voices!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh boy! Hopefully he does ok with his new buddy and that it helps....


----------



## samssimonsays

Buck pen is officially up! Tomorrow I will finish wiring into the t posts and add wire to the gate (rosco and rebel can fit through there yet) and then we will build the shelter and hay feeder as well as set up a feed and water area. Then it is done done!


----------



## Shorty

Yay it looks great!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!


----------



## TAH

Great job Sam. Looks great.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looking great!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks yall! My husband did a lot of the hard work. It really helps with him liking everything to be square and perfect! Got the wire on the gate to keep the little guys in this year. I will be tackling a shelter and hay feeder this week yet.


----------



## samssimonsays

Our "helpers" 


 
Found this beetle while fencing.... Anyone know what it is? It is red like a lady bug but has the orange around the spots like an Asian beetle.... 



We had a pretty close call with dugan thursday... He went down hill pretty quick and we had to make the decision to make a call to put him to sleep. Thursday night I accepted it and cried my heart out and Friday morning woke up to a cat who finally wanted to eat even a little bit and was active again. At 12.5 and high stress this cat has lived through about 17 lives instead of his 9.... He is back to himself and doing good again. Kidney issues are the pits.... 


 the final product! My hubby is amazing! I could not have done this without him.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Our "helpers"
> View attachment 18465
> Found this beetle while fencing.... Anyone know what it is? It is red like a lady bug but has the orange around the spots like an Asian beetle....
> View attachment 18466
> We had a pretty close call with dugan thursday... He went down hill pretty quick and we had to make the decision to make a call to put him to sleep. Thursday night I accepted it and cried my heart out and Friday morning woke up to a cat who finally wanted to eat even a little bit and was active again. At 12.5 and high stress this cat has lived through about 17 lives instead of his 9.... He is back to himself and doing good again. Kidney issues are the pits....
> View attachment 18468 the final product! My hubby is amazing! I could not have done this without him.
> View attachment 18469


Sorry to hear your cat is having issues, but glad to hear he is back to normal. Like all your helpers.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thankful your cat is feeling better! Hope he continues to improve!
I love your buck pen! Great job!


----------



## Ferguson K

It almost looks like a strange leafy ladybug.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> It almost looks like a strange leafy ladybug.


I think you're right! We have been so over run by asian beetles that it is super rare to find a pure lady bug here. Over run to the point that last year people were getting swarmed by them and they BITE!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie is 6 months old already... I can't believe how fast time has flown by! She has been one of the most well behaved puppies we have ever owned honestly. And certainly the happiest as she has been dubbed "wiggle butt" for said reason. She is showing more Rumely body and face as well as personality wise every day. 




 
My smoothie packs I pre made just begging for Scarlet's milk to be added 


 
On weekends, Scarlet gets separated from Rosco for 12 hours and gives me a lot more than during the week. 


 
Look at all that froth! 


 

Today will be Rosco's first entire day away from Scarlet. Tomorrow he will be with her during the day tomorrow and hopefully in rotating them in days it will ease the weaning transition for him...  I can be hopeful, right?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Samantha drawz said:


> I can be hopeful, right?


 Absolutely!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Nice buck pen.
Glad your cat is doing better.


----------



## samssimonsays

Any tips are welcome.... I have never had to wean a goat before...


----------



## samssimonsays

OneFineAcre said:


> Nice buck pen.
> Glad your cat is doing better.


Thank you, so am I.... He gave me a good scare...


----------



## samssimonsays

Yesterday after being away from rosco all night Monday and all day tuesday, this is what I got. He was throwing tantrums and hitting the side of the barn which made her a nightmare to deal with... She also ended up holding back on me. Yes I zeroed out the weight of the jar first 



As for this morning, she was much better but so was he. As soon as he realized I was in with scarlet he flipped into his tantrums. She then just quit like someone turned the faucet off... 

She is back with him for today,making both happy, and we get to do it all again starting tonight 

I've finally got a system that allows me to use a bucket and milk with two hands it goes a lot quicker now lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Little rosco is turning out pretty darn nice(in my opinion which I don't know anything about showing goats)! 
I don't know how to pose them nor would they sit still for me to pose but man, when he's peeing he sure sets up great.


----------



## samssimonsays

PUPDATE TIME!!! 

I can't believe the pups are already 6 months old 

I will be posting them as their pre name names



 Dolly


 
 Mia



 Rumely Jr



 Luna


 
 Jeffrey



 
Bernard



 
Sadie


----------



## samssimonsays

A recap of the best photos of them growing up


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wow, they've grown a bunch!


----------



## samssimonsays

Poka_Doodle said:


> Wow, they've grown a bunch!


I know!    I am happy but sad all in one lol. I miss the little furballs!  RJ is close to 80 pounds where Jeffrey is under 60. SOme are big like dad, others small like mom. Some built like dad, others built like mom. There are a lot of TALL puppies with long legs and slender frames lol.


----------



## TAH

They are super cute bunch. I love all the pics of rumly and how he looks so intently on the baby's.


----------



## samssimonsays

He was such an amazing dad. He was more concerned with the pups than Stella was  Every squeak or movement, he was checking on them. He got super protective over them when they were little and is still protective of Sadie 6 months in.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> He was such an amazing dad. He was more concerned with the pups than Stella was  Every squeak or movement, he was checking on them. He got super protective over them when they were little and is still protective of Sadie 6 months in.


That is funny.


----------



## Baymule

Adorable! I love puppies. If I could figure out how to bottle puppy breath, I'd wear it for perfume!


----------



## samssimonsays

I totally agree @Baymule !


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wow, they have grown!


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night with a break in the rain FINALLY happening, the wind was brutal though, I managed to get out to the bucks pen and get the Hay feeder built and a top put on it that hinges on the inside so I can fill it from the outside, a Temporary shelter built and roof put on it. Will be hopefully installing a trough under the hay feeder to help keep grain dry and then getting their water buckets and a place to secure them to installed soon. It is nothing fancy but I am mighty proud of myself for this! Can't wait to build a hay feeder like this for the girls next!


----------



## TAH

Lookin really good. I really like your hay feeder.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Lookin really good. I really like your hay feeder.


Thank you! It is the old leg of a gazebo that is no longer usable.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> It is the old leg of a gazebo that is no longer usable


That is cool. I would of never of thought of that.


----------



## Mike CHS

Functional doesn't have to be fancy.  I think you are super creative.


----------



## TAH

Mike CHS said:


> I think you are super creative.


x2


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks! I am all for recycling something to be useful lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

I was busy from the moment I got home yesterday!

 I added in the feeder for the buck pen, 



And I built a feeding station for the girls pen that the rabbits can eat in peace now too 



This will allow me to feed them easier and from outside the fence without having them standing ON the fence.... It is completely movable once the bracing is removed to disconnect it from the fence posts. 


 


The rabbits LOVE it and I may be able to use it for a creep feed system with kids too.


 
The goats not so much  I mean, the absolute torture they must be going through not being able to eat ALL the food in the pen anymore. 



As you can see the poor tree is wrapped... they kept unwrapping it and getting in trouble so they figured out how to unwrap the back part that we can't see from the kitchen window.... sneaky, sneaky.... 



Next item on the agenda will be this corner with the old hay feeder and rabbit shelter area. Maybe tonight, maybe tomorrow night... maybe this weekend. But it is next on the list lol. This window well works wonders for them. The rabbits love it and the goats love to stand on it


----------



## Baymule

What creative use of pallets! I love it. Great work!


----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> What creative use of pallets! I love it. Great work!


Thank you! it came together super easy!


----------



## TAH

We used pallets for building kidding stalls in our barn. We also put hay in between the slats. It use to work great util we got 4 more goats to the herd.


----------



## samssimonsays

Brought home our new girl May the Alpine. She's a ff and two years old. Half sister to my little olive.


----------



## Shorty

She is a very pretty girl!


----------



## TAH

She is super pretty. How much does she milk a day?


----------



## TAH

When are you getting Rebel?


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Shorty @TAH

She was still nursing her buckling when I got her so no way to know for sure. And she's kicked the bucket half way through each milking with me so far..... Ugh. But she's giving a good amount for what I can tell. My best guess is about half gallon a day or so. 

Rebel comes home early July yay!


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Rebel comes home early July yay!


yay.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> half gallon a day or so.


That is not bad.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> That is not bad.


Not at all for a FF.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Not at all for a FF.


Okay I feel dum asking this question but what is a ff doe mean?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Okay I feel dum asking this question but what is a ff doe mean?


It's ok. It means it is her First freshening, first year kidding.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> It's ok. It means it is her First freshening, first year kidding.


Okay got it. So she should produce more next year.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Okay got it. So she should produce more next year.


Yep. Scarlet too. It was her first year this year as well. Next year Olive and Tilda will be FF so I will be expecting about the same from each of them as well.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Yep. Scarlet too. It was her first year this year as well. Next year Olive and Tilda will be FF so I will be expecting about the same from each of them as well.


I am so glad things are going good for you with your goats. How old are tilda and oilve?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> I am so glad things are going good for you with your goats. How old are tilda and oilve?


Thank you! They are yearlings this year. I don't like the idea of breeding mine before they are a ayear old so mine will freshen as 2 year olds of close to it.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Thank you! They are yearlings this year. I don't like the idea of breeding mine before they are a ayear old so mine will freshen as 2 year olds of close to it.


So your going to breed them this winter?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> So your going to breed them this winter?


Yes. My goal is to breed around november or december for later spring kids. Too cold up here for Nubian ears that early in my barn.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Yes. My goal is to breed around November or December for later spring kids. Too cold up here for Nubian ears that early in my barn.


Up in AK were we are moving every one that has nubians has ear muffs for them . We are taking our mini wether so he will have ear muffs to. What color do you think would look best on him?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Up in AK were we are moving every one that has nubians has ear muffs for them . We are taking our mini wether so he will have ear muffs to. What color do you think would look best on him?



I have never heard of ear muffs for goats! Coats, yes, but not ear muffs  I think he'd look good in Green


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> I think he'd look good in Green


Okay. Dark or light?


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Okay. Dark or light?


Lime green lol


----------



## samssimonsays

Built a double milk stand tonight. It worked well tonight.! Hopefully it will continue to work.  I will be making a couple adjustments in the next couple of nights to fine tune it but it is a temporary stand until I get the barn cleaned out and all rabbit stuff out so I won't have to take it apart and rebuild. This one will be easily moved.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## TAH

Lookin good.


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Lime green lol


oK.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You go girl - it look good!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks y'all! It worked well again this morning too! Scarlet's attitude has surely changed towards milking with the addition of the stand, however, I am not holding my breath on that one


----------



## samssimonsays

Thursday we will be having a family cheese making day to use the goats milk I have been saving up! I am super excited and really hope at least one of the recipes turns out right...  After the hard work to get Scarlet's milk production up and fighting with training her and milking her without a stand this is the reward I have been waiting for!


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Thursday we will be having a family cheese making day to use the goats milk I have been saving up! I am super excited and really hope at least one of the recipes turns out right...  After the hard work to get Scarlet's milk production up and fighting with training her and milking her without a stand this is the reward I have been waiting for!


Hope it works good for. What kinds of cheese are you making?


----------



## samssimonsays

@TAH I got a recipe for "Farmer's Cheese", two for Mozzarella, Ricotta and a hard cheese as well as fudge and caramels.


----------



## samssimonsays

The rain has had everyone off their game here lately.... As I'm sure it has everywhere. 
The girls gave their ultimate low in milk this morning and I got nervous.... Scarlet in left. May on right. 



 
Then tonight's reassured me that it is going to be ok. May on left. Scarlet on right. 


 
Total for the day... Not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## TAH

Way to go girls.


----------



## Hens and Roos

our does are off too, being hot/humid seems to be goofing them up!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> our does are off too, being hot/humid seems to be goofing them up!


I feel for ya. This weather has been wonky everywhere...


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Way to go girls.


THANKS! I got pretty close to what they gave me last night this morning as well so if all goes well tonight I should have gotten 3/4 of a gallon in a day.


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet: 13 Weeks First Freshening
Full Side...............Full................Milked out
  
May: 8 Weeks First Freshening
Full.....................Full side...........Milked out


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looking good 

Question, are you sure they are all the way milked out? Sometimes it can take a minute for more milk to be let down. The teats will be flat as paper when they are milked out. The udder itself depends, sometimes it milks out like a glove other times it still has some flesh.

If you can, massage the does udder and let her walk for a minute and put her back up on the stand and see what you can get.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Goat Whisperer So far Scarlet, the Nubian, has nothing more in there when I am done. I usually give her a minute but that is how she looks all the time even when I would milk her and give her back to the buckling, it never changed after he would try his hand at frantically nursing so I assumed that was just her udder. As for May, the alpine, I am not 100% but I milk until it is only dribbles that come out if that. I usually will give them a break and go feed the others then come back and attempt to give it one last try with nothing more in there.  I am too new to know for sure but I don't just milk the teat, I do squeeze the udder up as far as I can and work it down by the very end? I watched others do it and was walked through it once. Scarlet is still getting used to not going back to her buckling and he still screams for her but she hasn't been holding back on me like in the past. Before he would start to scream and it was like a faucet, she would stop eating, lift her head and it instantly turned off.   Now she just blows in my ear and goes back to eating until I am finished.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I have been away for a few days...

I made 2 types of Cheese (hard and farmers), caramel and fudge on Thursday. The cheese all turned out great according to those who like cheese  (I say that because I just don't like the texture of cheese so it is hard for me to know... ). The fudge didn't set up so I put it in jars and YUM!  It is amazing and will be on ice cream in the near future for sure! The caramels though.... OMG they are amazing. Just. YUM! 

Then Friday I started watching a farm for a gal in town here. She has 19 milking goats alone.... That doesn't include the yearlings, kids, meat goats and bucks.... WOWZER! Saturday I had chores there morning and night along with my own chores and a rabbit show all day. Sunday morning I had her chores and father's day. Then came the storms.... Tornado hit way too close for comfort. less than 6 miles away. Funnel cloud went over us. We have 4 funnel clouds in the vicinity....  Hail the size of softballs. Predicted some the size of grapefruit. We were very lucky. No damage, no loss of trees, nothing. They were predicting damaging winds but not multiple funnel clouds. The goats had been nestled up cozy and dry in the barn and rabbits got rounded up and put in as well. we did, however, lose one of the rabbits in the storm. We don't get storms like this often. But I got the dogs down in the basement and we rode them out. We were very lucky. No one was injured in the storms. Some major damage with power lines down, trees down, a garage, three barns and part of a roof destroyed but no human losses.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - so glad you came through safely!  Sorry about the loss of the rabbit.


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh wow - so glad you came through safely!  Sorry about the loss of the rabbit.


Thank you.  I am down to two now. I had six as of Friday.... This is exactly why I got out.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about losing the rabbit, that's a bummer!!


----------



## promiseacres

glad you're safe. We are due for storms they keep splitting around us. Glad the goats are doing well.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> glad you're safe. We are due for storms they keep splitting around us. Glad the goats are doing well.


Thank you and I hope you stay safe as well!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Yikes! I'm glad you all are safe!!
Sorry about your rabbits that you lost!


----------



## samssimonsays

We have currently taken in a foster kitty named Dixie. Working on finding her a home that can give her the love and attention she needs and is used to. She is an absolute doll. King Dugan is not thrilled to be sharing anything with her. She wants the attention so will take it lol. He has been out a lot more since Saturday when we brought her home late that night. She is the perfect cat! Spayed, up to dates on shots, loving and just wants to be in the mix of everything going on. Everyone wants her but no one can have her. Sigh. She will find her furever home, I will make certain of it.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, it's been a busy week. Grandpa seems to be getting better as the last week has been a roller coaster of touch and go's.

Picked up my newest buckling last night, Rebel! 


 

 

 
He is already turning out to be a clutz and a blob. He goes limp if you want him to do anything and then it is 70#s with dead weight attached of "fainting" Nubian


----------



## frustratedearthmother

LOL - he's a mess, but a cute mess for sure!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> LOL - he's a mess, but a cute mess for sure!


Oh, you should have seen me trying to get him from the car to the barn  It very well was a hot mess.


----------



## TAH

OH boy you have your hands full sam. Can you ship him in a box to me.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

He is adorable.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha @TAH he is a very friendly buggar now that he's getting used to us. I think you'd love him tho for sure! 

Thank you @Poka_Doodle I am smitten with him. So very happy!


----------



## samssimonsays

He's living up to his name already ha


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations! He's a cutie


----------



## Ferguson K

He's a cutie.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @Goat Whisperer @Ferguson K we are in love.


----------



## Ferguson K

I know you are!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I know you are!


How are your new guys doing?


----------



## Ferguson K

They're good! You're up late! You must be off tomorrow.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> They're good! You're up late! You must be off tomorrow.


Yep! Holiday for the office. I put in extra hours today and yesterday though. 8 whole extra hours.... I'll be putting in ten hour days this week too. Yuck but big push to get everything done.


----------



## Ferguson K

You'll know my pain this week. I really should be in bed....

Is rebel learning how to be a goat?


----------



## Latestarter

Is that a pic of Rumley in a bathroom stall? Then looking out a hotel window? You folks on vaca someplace?


----------



## Ferguson K

She snuck him into work.


----------



## TAH

Did your Tilda die in that pic? .


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> You'll know my pain this week. I really should be in bed....
> 
> Is rebel learning how to be a goat?


I think so! He's calmed down a bit thankfully. We are also weaning rosco finally at 16 weeks old.... It's been crazy here haha!


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Did your Tilda die in that pic? .


She was rolling around in the seat cover I had pulled out of the car to wash..... She's an odd duck that one!


----------



## TAH

How many goats do you have in all now?


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Is that a pic of Rumley in a bathroom stall? Then looking out a hotel window? You folks on vaca someplace?


 what @Ferguson K said! I had to work this weekend and my office is closed. Where I park vs where I work is a mile through the sky walkway or two miles via walking along the road and there are sketchy folks both ways. He did his job and when two guys have me the creeps and asked if they could let him I told them he wasn't good with strangers right as he lunged for love towards them. He's over 150# at this point. They moved away quickly he also was protecting me from the pigeons that were out there ya know. He wouldn't stop whining and then he leapt onto my desk like a cat. He's laying on my desk.... Watching out the window


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> How many goats do you have in all now?


We are up to six now


----------



## TAH

I have one more than you . Soon thou I I'll have 4 less than you.  Naomi is coming .


----------



## samssimonsays

@Latestarter he was working hard and got tired.


TAH said:


> I have one more than you . Soon thou I I'll have 4 less than you.  Naomi is coming .


Hahaha that is great news on Naomi! We don't want that many.... We have the four does and two bucks now . It's a nice number. I think I could handle two more does tops. But when it comes to milking.... I'm going to have to see how to juggle it without exhausting myself with waking up at 330 every morning to milk.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Latestarter you can see he was working very hard protecting me yesterday


----------



## TAH

We milk at a 11:00 in the morning and 9:00 in evening. It does not change the milk difference for our does.


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmm I believe the difference is Sam has to work... I doubt her boss would be agreeable with her showing up after noon...


----------



## samssimonsays

@TAH @Latestarter is correct. I live 1.5 hours from where I work and have to be there at seven in the morning. I am up at 4:30 am already with two does to milk(because of how early I am up I also go to bed by 9pm). I also have to feed and water all before leaving for work in clouding the rabbits, goats, cats and dogs. My husband will usually do the dogs if I can't but I still have to get myself ready and remember my lunch, this past week has not been a good one for that.... I milk right away at 4:30 if my husband's hours are earlier than normal and then I get ready or I get ready sans the work clothes and milk of he has normal hours and when I'm done I chance back into to my dress clothes. Then I get home and milk again at around 6 ish.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hope everyone has a safe and wonderful 4th of July!


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't believe that this is the first day I've been able to use the clothes line this year.... Either I've not gotten a start on laundry until its too late to line dry them or its been raining. It feels nice to have them out there drying today!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, we got hit with yet another bad storm last night. This one also missed us but not by much....

Here are some photos I screen shot from a video I was taking of driving into the storm... I was not sure what I was getting into as the radio was warning to seek shelter... Thankfully It veered the opposite direction from me ever so slightly so I only had to drive the last 10 miles in the bad storm. Straight Line winds of 70+ MPH and a lot of damage was left in it's wake. Areas in "The cities" (what we call Minneapolis, St. paul and other surrounding areas down there) flooded and many people in Minnesota were and still are without power. 




And here are photos that I was sent of some of the damage from the storm...




This is three big storms in three weeks... We don't get this weather here often... Maybe once every year if not every 3 years. It is definitely out of the norm.


----------



## samssimonsays

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2016/07/06/strong-summer-storm/


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Well, we got hit with yet another bad storm last night. This one also missed us but not by much....
> 
> Here are some photos I screen shot from a video I was taking of driving into the storm... I was not sure what I was getting into as the radio was warning to seek shelter... Thankfully It veered the opposite direction from me ever so slightly so I only had to drive the last 10 miles in the bad storm. Straight Line winds of 70+ MPH and a lot of damage was left in it's wake. Areas in "The cities" (what we call Minneapolis, St. paul and other surrounding areas down there) flooded and many people in Minnesota were and still are without power.
> View attachment 19546
> 
> And here are photos that I was sent of some of the damage from the storm...
> View attachment 19547
> 
> This is three big storms in three weeks... We don't get this weather here often... Maybe once every year if not every 3 years. It is definitely out of the norm.


Wow, that's not good!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Glad you're okay


----------



## samssimonsays

No it's not @promiseacres 
Thank you @Poka_Doodle


----------



## samssimonsays

We have been having nothing but storms lately here. Every week we have been hit with big ones and yesterday was no exception... We had a huge storm system go through with many thunderstorms and constant rain. They started at 5am and continued until around 1am this morning We are washed out, we have upwards of 6-8 inches in our yard. 4-5 in the goat pen. We lost power yesterday around 2 pm, of which time I was home very ill, and still had not regained it by this morning when I left. Thank goodness for a shower at my place of work.



The girls are in the barn, the baby boys are in the girls pen due to it being higher ground and they are still flooded. Thankfully their shelter is still dry as it was on a slight slope compared to the rest. 



The cause of no power....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Sam   Hope the weather dries up for you and they get the power back on. Sucks for you, but has to be worse for the animals. Be safe!


----------



## Ferguson K

I know you're not feeling well friend. Glad you were able to shower at work. 

Hope you feel better soon, and they get the power back on before you go home.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you guys. @Latestarter the goats are not happy as you can imagine since they melt if they get wet and all  @Ferguson K thank you very much. THe shower was amazing. One of the best ones I have had in a while. I am still not 100% but I am up and moving. 

Looks like more storms tomorrow and then rain Until Saturday. Then storms for Sunday, Monday and clearing up for the rest of the 15 day forecast.  I will be attempting to put together a stall for the boys in the barn as well tonight to make sure they are dry. If we get as much rain as they are saying then they will be fully underwater.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## animalmom

We'll take your rain! 

I hear you on the flooding.  We got so much rain in the late winter/early spring that every pen was just churned up mud.  I ended up putting pallets down in the milkers' pen so they could get to the gate without wading through the mud.  At least their shelter was on higher ground.


----------



## samssimonsays

animalmom said:


> We'll take your rain!
> 
> I hear you on the flooding.  We got so much rain in the late winter/early spring that every pen was just churned up mud.  I ended up putting pallets down in the milkers' pen so they could get to the gate without wading through the mud.  At least their shelter was on higher ground.


Man... that doesn't sound like a situation the goats would enjoy! My girls are in the barn and dry for now but not happy to be cooped up. Dry > happiness at this point, am I right?  I am very thankful we did not get into the poultry side of things this year like we had planned. That would have been horrible.


----------



## samssimonsays

And drum roll please.....

WE HAVE POWER!!! At least I will be able to milk the girls tonight with light. Last night I used a head lamp and a lantern that just wasn't the same.  They also did not appreciate the LED lights vs the normal lights..


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'd take your rain. We are very dry here.


----------



## Latestarter

I agree Poka... I haven't had a good rain in weeks, and my lawn (weeds are still green - go figure) is brown, dead, dormant   Side benefit is I don't have to mow in 100 degree weather as often...


----------



## samssimonsays

If I could disperse it to y'all, I would... Our ground is so saturated that the very large trees are uprooting and tipping over. I am glad we aren't dry but this is just outrageous amounts. Our normal rain total is 4" for the month of january. In the one bad storm that hit us last week we got 2-3" at once in some areas. If it could just let up a little we would be happy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah, I know the feeling. Believe it or not late starter out hailed in Wyoming on Sunday.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope you start feeling better soon! 

Sorry about the storms, happy that you have power again. So glad you haven't had any major damage!

The storm pics are beautiful. Its hard to beat the beauty of a storm. 
That and well, say a super nice dairy goat- they are beautiful


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon!
> 
> Sorry about the storms, happy that you have power again. So glad you haven't had any major damage!
> 
> The storm pics are beautiful. Its hard to beat the beauty of a storm.
> That and well, say a super nice dairy goat- they are beautiful


 hahaha thank you. I am still just not up to par quite yet but hopefully soon. I got a stall rigged together for the baby boys last night and now that they are standing in dry hay and they don't have to worry about wet feet anywhere, they are MUCH happier!  

Y'all know how easy it is to make a weaning kid happy? Not very, that is for sure! 

I do love those storm pics but the drive through it was not something I would like to repeat. People are still without power from that one where the heavy damage happened.   Hopefully soon they will get everything back up and running.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I am finally fighting off the horrible cold I cam down with. The sinus pressure has diminished and it has all drained into my chest . Slowly but surely I am getting healthy again! 

In other news, I made a hard farmers cheese over the weekend. I had made it before but it had no taste but great texture... This time I played with it and added Dill to it. It tastes and smells like bread dough....  

I hope to make more caramels soon and I have ordered my Chevre and Cheddar cultures as well as my first cheese press!  

It was a beautiful day out Saturday for the first time in a VERY long time so the goats got to be out loose on the property. With this came one hiccup. Neighbors driving HORRIBLY loud and awful sounding four wheeler open throttle past our house every 5 minutes or so for over 6 hours. (there was a line of about 3 or 4 different ones but the worst was one very loud one that just sounded like crap). One of the times after we flagged them down  and asked them nicely about just waiting to get past our house to open up (there is a home directly across from us who has a new baby and there are no other houses close to the road after us and very few houses in general past us) they cracked the throttle nice and loud on the one horrible sounding one and scarlet was eating near a piece of gazebo leg. Well, when she lifted her head suddenly she must have gotten in stuck in it. It was quite the sight!!! I tried to pull but she wanted to be near me so she'd walk towards me and push her face against me like usual. Well, this does one absolutely NO good when trying to pull something off of her head.  She really is not the brightest bulb if ya catch mah drift.  So, I lifted it and had her walk with me, with this around her neck. I really wish there was some sort of photo or video of this because it was a sight to be seen.  We would make it three steps and she would step on it and bring us to a halt. FINALLY I made it close enough that I could yell for my husband who was in the garage with the radio on. He had to bend/break the gazebo leg to get it wide enough to get it off of her head. I have ZERO clue how in the heck she got her head in it to begin with but it sure was an ordeal to get it off of her for the two of us. This was the first time she has done something like this. Her SON, however, has done something like this several times with pallets and other openings . At least they are cute and sweet to make up for the lack of brains .


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you're starting to feel better. Must be a relief that it wasn't one of those pandemic sicknesses that turn you into a flesh eating zombie. Then again, if it had been, I bet those 4 wheelers would have kept their distance...Of course there would have been many more serious concerns, so just as well.  Maybe you can shoot out their tires as they pass? Moving target practice for when the zombies do come? DH is a firefighter, right? so he must know some folks on the police force. Should be able to get the OK to proceed 

Glad to hear your goats are acting like goats


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Glad you're starting to feel better. Must be a relief that it wasn't one of those pandemic sicknesses that turn you into a flesh eating zombie. Then again, if it had been, I bet those 4 wheelers would have kept their distance...Of course there would have been many more serious concerns, so just as well.  Maybe you can shoot out their tires as they pass? Moving target practice for when the zombies do come? DH is a firefighter, right? so he must know some folks on the police force. Should be able to get the OK to proceed
> 
> Glad to hear your goats are acting like goats


 My aunt suggested that it was starting to get dark which meant they couldn't see us laying in the ditch and buckshot to their tires! I would have loved to and if ever there is a next time, I will be video taping it and calling it in. They tore up the neighbors hay field and when he asked them to stop and left, they went right back to it.    Had I known that... maybe I would have. 

As for the goats... YUP! It is about darn time they start  


 
I think this one thinks she is a dog.... 


They are just confused individuals who most all came from either very small herds (2 goats for scarlet's, 2 does and 4 kids for tilda, bottle baby for olive, 2 does and 5 kids for rebel and then about 40+ for May) All they know is this "normal"  I use that word very lightly!


----------



## samssimonsays

Half sisters meeting for the first time. (Olive, left, is 1. May, right, is 2)



Of course I have to share some of Dugan.... 



Dixie is still with us and looking for her furever home just for her.



My gorgeous girl Sadie is almost 8 months old already... Where does the time go!



Another of my handsome man Duggie



The boys Dumb and Dumber... I mean, Rebel and Rosco.  They are two of the three stooges I swear! Endless antics with these two. 


 


I made a second attempt at farmers hard cheese Saturday and added in Dill... we will see how it turned out... 



Rumely and Sadie. Two peas in a pod!


 
I am really not sure what this face is about but it cracks me up! Oh Stella, your expressions are endless and your personality


----------



## samssimonsays

Yet another SEVERE storm. Each one seems to get worse than the last. This is 5 severe storms in 4 weeks for us. upwards of 60,000 people are without power. Lots of damage. Lots of problems. We were very fortunate that only a mild sized branch hit the fence and did very little damage. Part of the roof blew off the hay manger/rabbit shelter but the rabbits had been moved to another pen so no biggie. But many trees down all over and we may not have power for a good long while...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That stinks!   Hope things are back to normal soon.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear it Sam. May be time to get a generator backup system? At least to power like refers and freezers and such. Don't know if you have gas or electric for cooking, but up north where you are, you probably have a wood stove that you could cook on in a pinch, or in summer, grill out. Biggest thing is keeping the food safe.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are picking up a generator today I believe. THis weather is not normal for us in any way. 

People in the city are looking at possibly up to 4 days until power is restored there was so much damage and so many people out of power. We are getting ready for the long haul.


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmmm name change?


----------



## samssimonsays

Oops! Yes! Sorry! That happened just today!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well thankfully power is back on! We called right away because we woke up as soon as it hit so  to the line men who started working on just our issue at 4 am and didn't finish until close to 12 hours later. It was an absolute mess. Still is. Still many folks without power for potentially upwards of three more days. Others have tons of house damage and vehicle damage as well. Praying for those who suffered such severe damage and thankful all were not harmed.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Glad you guys made it through okay sam!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you so much @MrsKuhn radar was showing another very severe one for today and flash solid warnings but thankfully it split up and missed us. Still thousands without power in the city and many more in the country.


----------



## TAH

Just got reading thru all your post that I missed. Were we live there were 17546 house put of EL.


----------



## samssimonsays

Been gone for a while. We've been Super busy as you all know how it goes. 

Did several portrait orders /prize winners and have several more to do. Been busy making good use of the milk my girls are giving me and making some big plans for next year! Super excited for what is in the works.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Such talent!!


----------



## Latestarter

X2, what ^she said.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all bunches! Lots to do and get done on my end so I may not be as active, at least for a while.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Those are impressive!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have not been around much but Last night was a rough night. Without going into too much detail, our dog Rumely had a few major seizures and injured my husband in the process. It was not intentional but it ended up being pretty bad. We have a Vet appointment to try and figure out what is causing them but no guarantees they will find any answers. These came out of nowhere as he had not been acting any different, has not gotten into anything and so on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness!  I hope you get Rumely's problems taken care of and really hope that your DH heals up quickly!  It's so scary when something like that happens - I'll keep ya'll in my prayers!


----------



## babsbag

Hope they can find out what is going on. I had a lab that had seizures that came out of nowhere too. Her's were always after some big excitement in her life, but hours after... The vet said epilepsy. We had her on meds for a while and then decided it was easier to just keep her environment calm. 

Sorry about DH, hope he is ok too.


----------



## TAH

I am so sorry .


----------



## Latestarter

That's a shame... Hope you can figure out what's caused this so suddenly. Sorry to hear DH got injured in the process of trying to help him. You're right, it wasn't Rumely's fault as he had no idea what he was doing at the time. Hope hubby's injuries weren't too severe.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all very much. It sounds like he had another one today while I am at work. Vet appointment is set for tomorrow at 3:45 but may be bringing him in sooner. Just waiting to hear back from the vet.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that your DH got hurt and Rumely is having seizures- hope you can figure it out


----------



## samssimonsays

We are at the vets with rumely. He's had 7 seizures in 24 hours. The last one took a lot out of him and he had shallow breathing.  They took blood and we are hoping and praying for the best right now.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

samssimonsays said:


> We are at the vets with rumely. He's had 7 seizures in 24 hours. The last one took a lot out of him and he had shallow breathing.  They took blood and we are hoping and praying for the best right now.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.    Hoping for the best.


----------



## Shorty

Oh Sam I am so sorry, I hope they figure out what is going on with Rumley soon.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

So sorry Sam! Hope your DH heals quickly, and Rumley gets better soon! Will be praying.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all.Looks like elevated white blood count and inflammation with pancreas. Pancreatitis possibly. Antibiotics and some Valium. We are home but he had a really bad one in the car on the way home. This one was by far the worst but we gave Valium right when we got home along with the first antibiotic and just praying he starts to turn around soon.


----------



## TAH

Hope it works


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Sam. That sucks so bad... My daughter is epileptic so have dealt with seizures for over 30 years. They're not fun and I'm sorry you, Rumely and DH are having to go through this.


----------



## babsbag

Glad you got him into the vet tonight. Hoping and praying that the treatment works quickly and no more seizures. Poor guy


----------



## promiseacres

prayers he is improving


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Well once he finally gave in to the Valium he slept through the night no more seizures and woke up his normal self! His nose is warm again, it had been cold along with his jowels while at the vet last night. Appetite is back and he's rearing to go but still tired.I won't be going to work today.. if he starts to have more he'll need to be drugged again. The vet was hopeful that we'd see a difference by tonight even with just the antibiotics if it was an infection or pancreatitis. Lots of puppy cuddles for today I think. Stella is also exhausted from this entire ordeal. Everyone is just trying to regroup now I think. Hopefully rumely is on his way to recovery and DH will be soon as well!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that there is improvement- hope it continues!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope he is on the road to recovery!


----------



## babsbag

Glad he is doing better.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope he continues to improve!

So sorry y'all are going through this


----------



## TAH

Hoping for a fully recovery!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much. He is still seeming to be doing ok. My husband also should do fine. He already has a lot more movement and swelling is going down. It seems as tho he may have nicked the tendon for the index finger but nothing that requires surgery. We will go in for a follow up appointment I believe in a week to make sure his levels are back on track. He's been sleeping a lot today but has been his Normal happy self. Still a bit out of it but 8 seizures in less than 24 hours would do that to a guy. Lots of puppy cuddles today for our baby boy. Just very thankful for no seizures no matter how little I get done because he feels like he needs cuddles.


----------



## Latestarter

Is there any chance he might have eaten a mushroom or something that could have caused this? Maybe licked one of them special toads? It's just so weird that they came on so fast and then went away equally as fast... He sure does look comfy, but wiped out laying there. I'm sure after what he's been through he's going to be stiff and sore, and the rest will help immensely.


----------



## TAH

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## babsbag

He is such a big love bug; glad he is feeling better.


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night after the Valium was wearing off he started having mini seizures according to the vet when I described them to him. We gave the Valium again and he bounces back again but as of today we are starting pheno barb for seizure control today. They think he has epilepsy that was triggered more severely with this bout of pancreatitis. Looking back we realized there was an incident about three weeks ago that we came home and he had peed and pooped in the basement and there was slobber everywhere. He was a nervous wreck when we came home which was very much like the state he was in after his first seizure. If that is the case then he has had a previous one and potentially as a puppy while kenneled all those times we had come home and he was covered in urine and poop may not have been lack of bladder control after all. We had no clue until now that we started thinking back.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, hope the phenobarb helps him.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I hope he get's well soon.


----------



## Latestarter

best wishes for all of you.


----------



## babsbag

Hope they can get this under control.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all very much. This has been extremely difficult for us to watch our sweet boy go through all of this. He is family....


----------



## TAH

I am so sorry for you all .


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the medicine helps him!   
We fostered an Irish Setter with seizures that was adopted by a couple who started cooking for him and found that it helped reduce his seizures.


----------



## TAH

What do you feed him?


----------



## samssimonsays

We feed a rotating diet of taste of the wild dog food. They get the same food just difference protein each time we buy a new bag (every 9 days or so) he can't have grain as it upsets his tummy. We've tried multiple others and settled on this one when he was 12 weeks old.


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night was his first night of his pheno barb for seizures. Friday night he had had several small seizures that we had to give him Valium for but, last night he did good without any seizures. He woke me up happy as a clam like his usual self and we gave him his pills (antibiotic and pheno barb) then he laid down and went to town on his bone. We are hoping this is a turning point and he will start to improve now. I was prepared for a rough night last night but it seems hes doing much better today.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope this is the answer!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that this helps him!


----------



## samssimonsays

My baby boy has been playing again today and is really turning a corner. He's still tired but he's doing good today. Huge relief!


----------



## babsbag

Love that face.


----------



## Southern by choice

me too


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to hug him.


----------



## TAH

x2


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all lol. Rumely says thank you for all of the well wishes and good thoughts! He was at about an 89% this morning for his usual self. Still a bit drowzey but no further seizures. The vet said his medication adjustment period will make him more tired but he should perk back up once it all events out. 

He thanks you himself! 
(last night he felt good enough to come out and check the goats with me when I put them away. He even looked more "there")


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh - how sweet!


----------



## TAH

Ahh, so sweet!!


----------



## Southern by choice

he need a big ole smooch right on that nose! and then all oover that big ole mug of his!


----------



## promiseacres

so glad he's improved


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

to you and Rumely!


----------



## samssimonsays

He has been getting lots of extra love, hugs and kisses lol. He is sad that I'm sleeping in bed again (I took a couple nights to sleep on the couch so one of us would be at either end of the house in case he had a seizure at night) because now he can't sleep in bed. He gave it his best shot last night when dh got up for a split second tho!  he was so sad that daddy made him get down. He Wouldn't even look at him! We do have his follow up appointment for checking his levels set for September 29th already so hopefully this dose continues to work for him.


----------



## samssimonsays

With everything happening with rumely and my grandpa we were apprehensive to leave for the weekend and when a pet sitter backed out last minute we thought for sure it wasn't going to happen but so thankful to the amazing ffa member who lives a few miles away who was willing to take on our animals and home for the weekend while we got away for the first time since last year when we had one night away labor day weekend. We were able to enjoy ourselves at the amazing threshing and farm show in rollag, mn. I have some amazing pictures of the phenominal farming history I will be sharing once the photos get onto my computer but for now, happy labor day from our furry family to yours!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thanks Samantha! Same to you and yours!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sneak peak.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Neat!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is so cool!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have so many more but here is one that I am absolutely in love with. I squealed with joy when I walked in and my reaction caught the attention of the photographer for the show. She took mine and my husband's photo in the building because of it.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

As of last night sadie started seizing. We believe that they got into something on a neighboring property as the only two days they took off and wouldn't listen we happen to end up with a dog having seizures..... She had just the one as of last night and has been good since. We found out Monday that a neighbor is hear hunting which means bear bait. And in bear bait is usually candy with toxic properties for dogs and or rotten foods that are also not good for them...


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh no....I hope you get her feeing better quick


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OMG - the last thing you need.  I'm so sorry!  But, hopefully you've got good information to combat this.  Hope it turns out well for all of you!


----------



## TAH

I am so sorry you are goingv thru this. 
To you think this is why rumly is have issues?


----------



## samssimonsays

Today one of the greatest men I have ever known left this world. At 91, he lived a long and fill life having served all theaters of world war II in the navy, raised two of the strongest women I know with my grandmother by his side for nearly 65 years of marriage. She was with him when he passed at home. Just the way he wanted it. Even on his death bed he talked and talked about "the dogs" (Stella, rumely and sadie) as well as the goats. He wanted us all to know how much he loved us and "the dogs". This picture was held near and dear by him as it was the first time he met rumely and fell head over heels in love with him at 8 weeks old. When rumely was sick, even tho he was sick himself, he wanted to be there with us for rumely. He will be forever missed by all of us whom he left but we find peace in knowing he is at peace now. Rest peacefully grandpa we will all miss you ❤


----------



## babsbag




----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Hens and Roos

I am so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## TAH




----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Sam. Deepest sympathies and condolence.


----------



## Ferguson K

He's better now. No more pain.
Condolences to your family, friend.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all very much. Lots going on right now between both dogs and now all of this. My level of stress is a bit high right now.... We will all make it through just some rough road ahead.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Condolences to you and your family Samantha!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sad to hear of your loss.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, with all the negative happening lately I'd like to share some positive! 

Last night I did this little guy for a coworker/friend of mine 



 

I think he's by far my best to date. 

I'm thawing out some milk right now to try making some cheese again. 

And the house floors are all clean now that I've run to town and gotten all animals food and picked up the milk from a good friends farm. Just relaxing a bit after letting the dogs out for a bit. With them having gotten into something at the neighbors they don't get to be out alone or for very long right now.


----------



## babsbag

Very very nice portrait. Do you do these from a picture?   What kind of medium are you using?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It is beautiful - but did you say you did it last night?  As in ONE NIGHT?  That's crazy!  Crazy in a good way, of course!


----------



## TAH

You are a amazing drawer sam


----------



## Latestarter

That's a really incredible piece of art Sam. You are very talented. And the thumb down at the bottom looks so real... so life-like! The light and shadow is perfection!  Really... you do beautiful work.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Hahaha thank you for the good chuckle @Latestarter 

Thank you so much @TAH 

@frustratedearthmother I did it in one night, yes. I don't usually say how long but this one only took me roughly 2 hours give or take from start to finishing spray and drying rack. 

@babsbag I did do this from a picture. I usually do unless I'm doing logos which I have since quit doing. I use graphite pencils. I am just learning the different weights of pencils. Before this I had mainly only used #2 pencils.


----------



## babsbag

That little boy looks so real, I love the eye lashes and the twinkle in his eyes. 

My mom  used to do pastel portraits and she did them from pictures as well. She did people and also animals, I have a dog and a cat and my boys and nephews have their favorite childhood kitties. I have portraits of my boys and my DH and one of me; I will always treasure those pictures.  I wish she could still do them but at 89 years old it is just to tough for her now. 

It is an amazing talent, and my mom didn't share her ability to draw with me at all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amazing - I am so in awe of your talent!


----------



## samssimonsays

That is so awesome @babsbag my mom was an artist and she just let me run with it as I grew up. When I was in my accident last November I was concerned I wouldn't be able to draw again. I had numbness and shooting pains in my hands from my neck. It really put a hault to everything for me. It took me a couple tries before I got anything that looked what I wanted it to look like. I still get the pain and numbness if I don't do my stretches so I just make sure I do them.


----------



## babsbag

Glad you figured out a way to continue to enjoy your skills; life can be so cruel sometimes. 

Here is my Dalmatian that my mom drew...just to inspire you to move on to pets if you don't already do them.  I wish my mom could do my BCs, I would love a portrait of them. 

People will pay good money to get a pet portrait. Of course my mom usually did them as gifts but she did sell some people ones.


----------



## samssimonsays

That is amazing @babsbag I wish I could do the color portraits this way but I have not had the time to play with it as needed. 

I have sold portraits in the past. I specialized in pet portraits last year but decided to work on the people as well. 



 

 

 

 

I can't seem to find the one I did of a lab that I donated for a raffle but a lot of my items will get donated to rescues or local events to auction off or raffle as well as I went ahead and made some gift certificates to donate as well.


----------



## samssimonsays

Here is some of my work from last year pre accident.


----------



## babsbag

Beautiful work and I love how you capture their expressions; such a wonderful talent.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Beautiful work and I love how you capture their expressions; such a wonderful talent.


Thank you so much.


----------



## samssimonsays

My weekend in photos


----------



## Ferguson K

Rumley's face!


----------



## samssimonsays

I 


Ferguson K said:


> Rumley's face!


I know right?! He's such a goober lol but in his defense he's still pretty out of it from his medications.


----------



## Hens and Roos

poor guy, how's he and your other one doing?


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie is back to her normal self, no seizures other than the one Last Tuesday thankfully! Rumely hasn't had anymore seizures but I do think he would have when he got into the stuff again if he hadn't been medicated. He was very out of it and lethargic for a good 3-4 days after Sadie's seizure. Lots of accidents in the process as well. Yesterday he seemed to be coming around again. Which is about how long it took him to come around after his massive day of seizures.... Sigh. His hearing and response time has been super off as well. I will be calling the vet today to see if this is normal or what. I am at a loss otherwise. I have been told it is normal for them to be out of it from the meds the first month but I wouldn't have thought it would have gotten so much worse after several weeks of being on it.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wow, Samantha! That is a beautiful picture you drew of the child! Great job!!
Hope all is well with Rumely!


----------



## samssimonsays

A then and now photo. Rumely was about 4 months old in the left photo and will be 2 years old the 21st.   he was so fluffy!


----------



## samssimonsays

We have a vet appointment for Rumely tomorrow evening to check his Liver and kidney function and discuss a different medication. He has progressively gotten more and more out of it, zoning out and lethargic as well as decrease in bladder control since starting the Phenobarb. Right around the time he starts to act like himself again I am forced to give him his next pill and it breaks my heart.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear he still isn't feeling good, hopefully the vet can get him on the road to feeling better


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ah...bless his heart.  I really hope they can find an alternative for him that works better!  Do you think he's going to have to stay on meds forever?


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you. I am not sure, the one vet said this is a lifetime medication. IF he had seizures before(there is a chance he was having them while we weren't home and he was kenneled as a puppy), they had all stopped by the 8 month age and hadn't had anything until about 3 weeks prior(we are 99.9% sure that is what happened) to the major seizure activity brought on by the pancreatitis. I would like to see how he does without meds but we will see what the vet says.  

This has been hard on us seeing him like this. He is our "baby boy" and family. His 2nd birthday is on the 21st of this month.


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night Rumely had two more seizures and a few episodes we are not sure what to classify as but have read that they can be associated with seizure activity. Vet appointment tonight to see if we can figure out meds...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Poor Rumely - he, and ya'll, are really going through it right now.  Prayers that the vet has some ideas.


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Poor Rumely - he, and ya'll, are really going through it right now.  Prayers that the vet has some ideas.


Thank you. I really like to try to keep my journal positive but animals are good and bad so here is the bad that come with owning animals. Sigh.


----------



## TAH




----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## samssimonsays

At the vet hoping for some more answers.... He's pouting because the staff left him with me and didn't take him with them....





What happens when your dog loves the vet and staff...


----------



## samssimonsays

He's on a new Med called zonicimide now. Three capsules twice daily. He was given his first full dose of that along with his last dose of pheno barb. Looks like his pabceeatitis has cleared up and his other levels are all going fine! Now to get these pesky things under control.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best!


----------



## samssimonsays

Life with a collie. Pretty much sums it up.... She ran past me and didn't even though me. I proceeded to pluck an entire second dog from her after this.....


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, the new medicine seems to be doing the trick. He's back to his normal self it seems. For now anyways. He was happy. Playing with the other dogs. Being naughty and visiting the neighbors.... Did I mention he was able to hold his bladder all day?!  it really is the little things that make me happy


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's great!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! I am glad he is doing well!


----------



## TAH

That is great!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope he continues to do well


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you. We are still seeing an improved and normal version of our boy today. He was playing hard and back to his usual antics. I forgot how annoying it is but we are more than happy to have our pup back


----------



## Ferguson K

That's great news! Wish I wasnt so busy lately so I could've heard over the phone! Give him hugs from us.


----------



## samssimonsays

It's ok k! This week lol. Enjoy your day off tomorrow! Hope you get your much deserved and needed rest.


----------



## Ferguson K

I hope so, too!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I bought some goat meat at the farmers market to try since we are raising goats. 



 

They were really good! My first attempt at preparing it was a success lol. We were both a little nervous about the whole deal but it all turned out fine


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Neat! Good job!


----------



## babsbag

Really happy that your boy seems to be getting better. Hope that the change of medication is a good long term fix.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you Babs. He has been himself still and giving us a run for our money Why was I so upset that he wasn't himself again?  

No, we are really happy about it but, boy, oh boy! He is just making up for all that lost time with playing, being naughty and wanting love. He is like his old self on steroids  Wouldn't have it any other way, or at least not the way he was a mere week ago!


----------



## animalmom

Like the rest of us I am totally thrilled your fur boy is doing so much better but, how's your husband doing with his injury???  If you already said, I'm sorry I missed it.


----------



## samssimonsays

animalmom said:


> Like the rest of us I am totally thrilled your fur boy is doing so much better but, how's your husband doing with his injury???  If you already said, I'm sorry I missed it.



He is doing well, thank you! He still can't open it or close it fully but hopefully with a bit more time he will. Lots of muscle tissue damaged from it. The wounds are closed up for the most part and now it's just getting his full range of motion back.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, it is the first day of Fall which means the start to most farms breeding! This October and November I will be breeding my girls for my first year of kidding! I am super excited and nervous at the same time. We had originally planned to do all of them at once but changed our minds to split them up a bit and do two one month and two the next to ease into the kidding season a little slower. We will see how that turns out for us LOL. 

In other news, Rumely turned 2 years old yesterday! Sadie turns 1 already end of November and that puts us with three dogs under 3....  Originally it was 3 under 2 . Still not sure why I did that to myself


----------



## Ferguson K

I can't wait to see Rebel babies.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I can't wait to see Rebel babies.


Me too! He and scarlet should make some perty babies and milkers!


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow talk about a throwback.... This was my old man (now 13 years old) from back not long after we rescued him from the dumpster. I am unsure as to why he only likes me when I did this and worse things to him  the pictures were hysterical! I was 12.... Dang.....


----------



## Ferguson K

This cracks me up!


----------



## samssimonsays

My latest piece. For an ig friend who had to part with her two year old great dane. Such a sad time for the family.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gorgeous!


----------



## samssimonsays

For the first time in about 12 years I am rabbit less. I gave my last frenchy to a great 4H family who purchased many rabbits from me. She will be loved and in great hands I am sure. Maybe one day I will have some again but for now I am enjoying not having to worry about the heat stroke and frost bitten ears that is life with the French Lops. I will be going into my first kidding season able to focus solely on the goats and not be concerned about the rabbits and any kits being rejected on top of it. I miss having baby bunnies but not the struggle to keep them alive.


----------



## samssimonsays

A little walk down memory lane today. I miss these days.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh My Goodness!  Did you do wildlife rehab?


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh My Goodness!  Did you do wildlife rehab?


I did!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Must have been a blast!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Must have been a blast!


It really was! I did soooo many wild rabbits. Grey squirrels. Red squirrels. Chipmunks. Helped with Raccoons otters and birds. The beaver. Helped with fawns. It was a once in a lifetime opportunity for me. I was a board member until it shut down sadly. But so many stories. So many memories and so much fun even in the hard work.


----------



## samssimonsays

Red the squirrel



Mona



Dugan



Wow.... this is almost 3 years old now...  Miss this boy so much and so very sad all we got was 1 year with him. 


 


Rocky lol



Oh how stella wanted to be dugans friend!


 


Mona


----------



## samssimonsays

Mona used to sit like this and watch movies with us. 



My baby Nash. 



Maxine



Rocky


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sam


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I want all them little baby squeezes!  Sooooo cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

I just realized that I don't think that I have never introduced the fish 
Peaches is to the left and Bubbles to the right. I saved up my money as a freshman in high school because I wanted a Parrot Fish SOOOOO bad. Peaches was $65 through the local pet store and I had to WAIT for a month to get her shipped in.  She is the real deal. Completely sterile as a test tube, created species. 

Two years later WALMART started carrying a species that is also a Parrot fish, I honestly do not know the difference if there is any, and they look very similar but are only $8! The orange ones are natural, you can get them in other colors but they are dyed and the color fades to white because of it. Either way, I LOVE them. They are one of few species with facial recognition and they are now about big enough to make a meal out of (we won't do that but they are HUGE)! Not pictured are the 2 Angel fish, 2 Silver dollars and 2 Plecostomus fish that live with them in our 80 Gallon tank that I was forced to purchase because the Parrot fish kept out growing their tanks and would start to choke each other out. Went from a 10 Gallon to a 29 gallon and then a 42 gallon and I decided this will be as big as we go but they have slowed down substantially in their growth. 



 


My boys sleeping the other day.




The girls enjoying some foraging time in between rainy and gloomy days last night


 


Baby Roscoe is turning out to be such a handsome boy and such a sweetheart!



Sadie just turned 10 months old! Where did time go?


 

 


It is a SUPER hard life for our dogs... and if you look closely, the cat is nestled in there near "his" collie.   While we were getting ready for the day last Saturday, they took the opportunity to sleep in. (Stella is the only one "allowed" in bed. There is an unwritten rule that if one of us is gone or neither of us are in bed, it is fair game But who are we kidding, that is the CATS bed, we are just allowed to use it  (Cat owners know these rules)!


----------



## samssimonsays

I was able to get out and get some good photos yesterday of the animals. 


Scarlet


 
Rebel



Sadie



Scarlet



Stella



Stella



Sadie


 


Dixie



Scarlet


----------



## samssimonsays

The dogs on guard 



Stella has a SUPER hard life.... 



Saturday, Sadie got to go run errands with me for the first time on her OWN.



She just loves the kitties so much and wants to be close to them... She doesn't understand why they don't like her 



Rumely... 



Little Olive isn't so little anymore! 



Scarlet



Tilda and Rumely relaxing in the shade



Scarlet was "helping" wire some lights to the back of the plow truck. 



Tilda just wanted some snuggles.


----------



## samssimonsays

Scarlet was jealous and wanted loves too. 


 


The gang's all there, cat, goats and dogs. 



They just don't understand the cat... 



My beautiful Stella. 



Sweet Rumely, he had just gotten in trouble for standing in the road. 



Dixie blending into the fall colors perfectly. 





THIS right here, it makes my heart happy! Because in June, May came to live with us as a 2 year old from the farm she was born and raised at. She was a gentle, middle of the herd ranking doe who was great with cats, dogs and chickens as well as human kids and other goats. When we brought her home, she was aggressive towards the dogs and just plain mean to them. She killed several rabbits and would not relax. After 6 weeks of fighting with her and her not getting any better with the animals I was ready to either give her back or put her in the freezer. My husband really likes this goat, however, as she is a super friendly goat to people and LOVES him. So, we kept her but I started to scold her if she so much as snorted at the dogs. Slowly she has learned her behavior towards the dogs is unacceptable and now will walk with them and give them "kisses" instead of pulling their fur out and biting them. THey are still not 100% sure she isn't going to but they aren't as afraid of her anymore either. We still have moments with her but with constant reinforcement, she has become a very good goat! 



The entire "herd" going for a walk, cat included



May, her faces crack me up


----------



## samssimonsays

Last but not least, another picture of Stella. Always so regal and beautiful.


----------



## samssimonsays

I have decided to start taking portrait orders for the holiday season. I will have to play it by ear on how many orders I start to get, if any. But here it is. I can ship them anywhere and shipping cost is included in the price. The money made off of the portraits will be going towards Rumely's vet care and medication.


----------



## samssimonsays

Started working on a portrait for MY wall, I am ashamed to say I do not have any I like of my own animals on my wall. (I also may be extra critical of my work anyways....)

I will have Tilda-Snubian, Rumely, Sadie, Scarlet-Nubian, Stella and Olive-Alpine on the drawing when I am finished. 

Here it is with the first layer of light pencil down on the first three. 


 


Here is the work in progress with the second layer of darker pencil added to tilda, Rumely and Sadie and the first layer added to Scarlet. I love looking back and comparing the changes they make as I go and the character that comes to life in them with each layer of graphite. I am still learning how to use the different grades of graphite pencils but I am getting there


----------



## samssimonsays

I started this one a few months ago as well and am slowly getting work done on it. I felt overwhelmed with all of the detail this one needs so I set it down for a while. Went back and decided to tackle it and got the first layer of graphite down then got a bit overwhelmed so I set it down again (and started my personal one of my pets because THAT'S not overwhelming in itself at all). This will be only my second drawing that will show detail all around the subjects, not just the subjects, since I want to push myself and make a complete scene with this one it is taking a bit more time than I am used to spending on one drawing. It is funny.... when I want something for ME, I have a difficult time doing it. when I do something for another person, I have zero issues.... I don't know why


----------



## luvmypets

You are amazing! Beautiful pictures


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> You are amazing! Beautiful pictures


Awe thank you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Got a bit more done on my drawing tonight. Little by little ill get there!


----------



## samssimonsays

Just getting home now from the vets. It was a looong night with our boy. We are not sure what is happening at the moment but we are just taking it one step at a time right now. But it looks like his current meds just aren't working anymore.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that he is still having seizures


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no...so sorry to hear that!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you. We are having a tough go of things with him. Hoping and praying this new medication concoction will work. He's on 3 zonicimide and 3 gabapenton twice a day now. The pheno barb didn't work, he was just a rug in our home on that, and now they are saying the zonicimide is no longer working... We have diazapam to administer rectaly if he starts to have another cluster seizure again.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## samssimonsays

We are all finally waking up now. Super exhausted.


----------



## babsbag

Oh wow, I'm sorry, what a long long night for you and Rumely. Hope the new meds work.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well so far no more seizures but he's heavily medicated still. I did work on my piece for the wall a bit tonight and finished it. I probably should have waited 'til I wasn't soooo tired as I really don't like how Stella and olive turned out but oh well.. I can't win them all.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Beautiful!


----------



## NH homesteader

That's gorgeous! 

So sorry  to hear Rumely isn't doing well again  I hope the new meds work!


----------



## babsbag

Do you think that these are from the bear bait or just a coincidence?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

That is amazing! You have great talent 

Sorry about Rumely 
Hoping he does well on the meds!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. 
He will be epileptic for ever from what the vets are saying. There's a chance he was epileptic and the vet feels that there was some sort of neuro toxin in whatever they got into that made it worse. Sadie is also affected but not severe enough to need medicating and hers seems to be triggered by things.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Any issues with the other pups?


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Any issues with the other pups?


Absolutely none. And no sigh Ms or symptoms until they took off those two days. 

He had three more last night. After the second I gave him three benedryl. After the third I gave him his other two. After reading Garrick found they have most of them in their rem state and he only has them after we go to bed. Only damn thing we could think of so I put him in kennel next to couch. Turned a movie I know by heart on and he didn't have anymore. He only has them when he's sleeping.... . I don't know what helped. If it was a fluke he only had the three and stopped after benedryl and a movie. But the movie also had music on the home screen when it defaults back to the menu after its over. I have no clue.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Poor boy & YOU. That has to be just terrible to keep going through it.


----------



## Baymule

You are so unbelievably talented, truly your gift is directed straight from God's heart to your's. I will be taking a LOT of pictures, trying to get that special one to send to you. I am amazed how you capture the essence of the animal in your portraits. You are the best!

So sorry about Rumely, I hope he can reach a plateau where he levels off and doesn't get any worse. That "forever" diagnosis is not what anybody wants to hear. Praying for you and your family. And by family, yes I mean the animals too!


----------



## samssimonsays

This is why I love it here. Yall understand the importance of animals. He is our "son" and this has been truly gutting to us to watch him go through. We are going to try to get yet another opinion this week sometime.... Next step will be a trip 4 hours away to the university but that will be a last resort.


----------



## samssimonsays

Finished another work in progress. 



And a better pic of the one I finished last night after it was sprayed and dried.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry about Rumley... I feel for you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> So sorry about Rumley... I feel for you.


Thank you.


----------



## samssimonsays

A positive farm accomplishment :

I had let the goats out to try to breed them and no one is in heat.... So Roscoe and olive were going at it. May didn't like it and started in and scarlet stopped may then may started again. And Stella pushed Roscoe away from the group ending it between all of them. I'm so proud of my girl. No barking either. She stayed calm and just took care of it. I've been working with her in quiet. She just has issues with not mouthing off. Especially when the other animals don't do what she wants. But she was persistent and kept pushing him with her nose in the shoulder to get him to move away. She's starting to do exactly what I have been training her to without me commanding her to.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good girl, Stella!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Good girl, Stella!


It's been a lot of negative so it's about time I post something positive lol.


----------



## TAH

Good girl!
Sorry about Rumley


----------



## babsbag

Your drawings are just gorgeous, God given talent for sure. 

I am not always a holositc kind of medicine girl but I have seen some amazing results when all else has failed. I would certainly look into it for Rumely. 

Good girl Stella


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Your drawings are just gorgeous, God given talent for sure.
> 
> I am not always a holositc kind of medicine girl but I have seen some amazing results when all else has failed. I would certainly look into it for Rumely.
> 
> Good girl Stella


Thank you babs. I found a specialist who's semi retired and not taking on new clients, since I'm a friend of a friend he said he's do a phone consult. I'm also looking into a different vet tomorrow. Neighbors moms dog is epileptic and sees this one who is wonderful. Fingers crossed. After doing out own reading my husband found what our bet was saying wasn't 100% accurate which leads us to believe that it may be time to find a new one. Many other negative things as well but I won't go into it. The way they handled the first meds (same clinic different vet) may have made this all a lot worse for him.


----------



## babsbag

Sounds like you are certainly going the extra mile for him so hoping and praying that there are some other options. I rescued a litter of kittens once that had feline distemper and I treated them with an herbal remedy that WORKED; made a believer out of me to at least try the alternatives. 

God bless you for trying it all.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Sounds like you are certainly going the extra mile for him so hoping and praying that there are some other options. I rescued a litter of kittens once that had feline distemper and I treated them with an herbal remedy that WORKED; made a believer out of me to at least try the alternatives.
> 
> God bless you for trying it all.


That is awesome! I would have never guessed there was a cure for it in general. A breeder told me about oils but not legal ones..... :/


----------



## babsbag

https://ambertech.com/store/product/kitty-dt/

I had trapped a feral mama kitty and 6 kittens, they were about 4 weeks old. The mama died a few days later and I suspected distemper and the vet confirmed it. He told me to euthanize the kittens as they would all get sick and die. Well, I didn't. They did get sick but I found this stuff and I only lost one kitten when it got pneumonia. It was 2 in the morning and I couldn't afford the emergency clinic; she died very quickly.   The rest made it through, very long hours of nursing but one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.  I took three days off from work to save those kittens.  That was 10 years ago and I still have one of them, Jack. The others all went to really good homes too. 

This made a believer out of me regarding alternative medicines. I still use western medicine for most everything, but sometimes there are other ways.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you so much! We are not done trying yet.... Not sure how much more we can afford to keep going but we are not done trying yet.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are still holding our breath and uneasy about it, but no seizures since Friday night. We have been kenneling him in the living room with a movie playing and it seems to be working? Maybe it is a coincidence, maybe it is actually working. Either way, he has not had anymore.  We have a call into another vet for a second opinion and will go from there. He has been basically stoned out of his poor mind with the Gabapenton added to his meds.... But it gives us some good laughs anyways. 

He is sitting with his chest facing away from me and his head flipped back like this. He is oddly flexible for how big and clumsy he is.




And here, he is standing and laying at the same time....


----------



## samssimonsays

SOme of the goats from yesterday


----------



## Ferguson K

Mae is getting DARK


----------



## babsbag

Those goats are cuties.


----------



## babsbag

I'm sure you have scoured the internet for answers for Rumely but this was interesting, although you may have already read it. 

http://thebark.com/content/holistic-treatments-epilepsy-dogs


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Mae is getting DARK


She is! So is Olive! They are half sisters so I wonder if that is just genetics? Olive got unrecognizable this summer in her light coloring and now she is turning super dark like May but not AS dark and May is getting darker! She was nearly black when I saw her the first time she was so dark brown and she lightened up a lot, now she is getting super dark again? 

Thank you @babsbag I am "kind of" in love  Even if they boil my blood occasionally  ok, ok, ok. More than occasionally, but I do still love them LOL


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> I'm sure you have scoured the internet for answers for Rumely but this was interesting, although you may have already read it.
> 
> http://thebark.com/content/holistic-treatments-epilepsy-dogs


I don't believe I saw this one but I found a holistic vety I'm going to give a call to and a specialist to consult over a phone call with as well. I will most definately be looking into this stuff. We've used melatonin in the past and benedryl seemed to help bring him out of Fridays seizures.... Maybe a coincidence! Maybe not but I know benedryl helps sadies seizures when she acts like she's going to have one.


----------



## babsbag

We are all rootin' for Rumely. He has a huge adopted family out here.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> We are all rootin' for Rumely. He has a huge adopted family out here.


Thank you so very much babs! He is very thankful for everyone's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## samssimonsays

Update on rumely 

New vet  said that the one vet should have had us come in after the six in a half hour or at the very least had us bring him in after the first seizure after the pheno barb in a half an hour... She is going to have us do four zonicimide morning and night instead of three and three gabapenton morning and night. We will try that on Friday night in case it doesn't work.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow... poor fella.  Really hope this vet knows her stuff!  It may be an exercise in trial and error to get his meds right.   Hoping for the best!


----------



## TAH

Hoping for the best.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank youb! Us too!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sure hope Rumely gets well.


----------



## samssimonsays

We haven't really had "great" sleep since Thursday night as we are still waking up to every noise anything makes in the house thinking it is a seizure. He hasn't had any since Friday but we are still on edge. Last night I started work on my moms Christmas present. 

Her "grandpups" mean the world to her and she always asks for pictures of them so, I figure this will be special for her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you @frustratedearthmother


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, we had to replace our front window this year. Early spring Rumely broke the inside pane and it was just time for the old window to come out. Turns out a coworker had one the same size so we bought it from her. Was brand new, never used but had sat a while. Got it home and it was bigger.... much bigger. We also found out there was no header above the window on a truss bearing wall....  Whoever built this house.... Should have never been allowed to build houses. This is one of many jobs in the house that make us go "Hmmmm" but slowly we are getting all the demons worked out and making it ours. Next order of business is CURTAINS! We can finally get curtains! EEEK! 

Old:
 

New:
 

Now we just have to finish off the inside and outside and all will be swell! I am sooo thankful for such a hard working husband and awesome family who are there to lend a hand when needed I am truly blessed on many levels. 

 
I can't wait to hang up my portrait All framed and ready to go! 


And the dogs... Oh boy, the dogs! They LURVE their Grandma and soaked up all the lovin'!
   
And Sadie, she has become a totally different dog! She used to be nervous and dislike anyone different at the  house but since bringing her for car rides alone and going into the feed store with me or the dog park (once for the grand opening) she now LOVES people and has mellowed waaaay out. She still shows a ton more Great Pyrenees traits than even Rumely but she isn't stressed out anymore and that is what we aimed for. 
   


All in all, it was a super productive and eventful weekend filled with lots of good friends and family time! We certainly don't get to get out much but have made it a point to just do it now.


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night we bred our first goat! Olive was in heat and willing


----------



## Baymule

I love the portrait! You are so talented. Grand dogs....  Us Grandmas will take any "Grand" we can get.


----------



## samssimonsays

YES! Hahahaha! And thank you


----------



## samssimonsays

I have to brag on my husband. He'd been working super hard on a birthday present for me and last night I was surprised with it a few days early! 



 
This beautiful hand built cheese press is more than I could have wanted! Hopefully I will get to test it out soon!


----------



## luvmypets

That is so cool!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

As of yesterday sadie was also diagnosed with epilepsy. Based on the vets conclusion, it is idopathic epilepsy that was triggered by whatever it was that they got into in the woods at the neighbors back in August and September . She had five seizures Wednesday and Wednesday night and is still slit fugly under the weather but the vet says she will come around quickly. hers is not nearly as severe as Rumely's but she too is started on meds for her seizures.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no.... That's just awful - I'm so sorry ya'll are going through all of this.


----------



## TAH

That is really cool.


----------



## Baymule

Love the cheese press, hate that Sadie is having seizures. Hope she gets better.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that Sadie is also having seizures as well


----------



## babsbag

So sorry about Sadie, hope they can figure our some meds that will control it. 

Your DH was very sweet to make you a cheese press.


----------



## Latestarter

Great looking cheese press. Sorry to hear about Sadie. Have you spoken to the neighbor to try and find out what he put out that they got into? I'd be madder/angrier than a wet hen at this point I gotta say.


----------



## babsbag

Poison bait and second hand poisoning is the reason I am over run by ground squirrels. Wish I could just bait the brats.


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry about Sadie,  how frustrating. 
 Love the cheese press.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well how embarrassing! I didn't get any notifications of your posts.... 

Thank you all for your kind words on sadie. He is an odd neighbor and since he was baiting bears it could have been anything from rotting meats, diabetic candy and even grease. According to the vet they feel there was something that had a neuro toxin in it that affects dogs. It is heartbreaking and angering that our very young dogs are now dealing with these issues due to all of this but it was on his property and he's the kind of guy that if we accuse him of something could make our lives difficult. Or worse.


----------



## NH homesteader

How awful...  I'm so sorry.  So,  I think your dogs are beyond this but interesting thing I heard the other day. This breeder we know had one of his dogs (huge male Rottweiler)  get into something.  He's not sure what.  Dog was sick for a few days.  Nothing helped until someone recommended plain raw yogurt. He was up and about in a few hours. A month or so later our friend's Spanish Alano got into something.  Went to the vet,  filled him full of meds...  Nothing helped.  He tried plain raw yogurt,  dog was up and about in an hour. Weird huh? 

I know how you feel with neighbors like that. We have our fair share around here too


----------



## samssimonsays

It's sad but so is life. He wouldn't deliberately harm them. Note would any of the others but something as simple as candy put out could cause it. They never got "sick" thankfully. Even with the pancreatitis rum never showed any symptoms of that. Blood labs showed fine on all other counts as well. Sigh.


----------



## babsbag

I don't have neighbors like that...I hope. A few months ago the Sheriff showed up at my door instead of the neighbor's door and he was here to bust them for growing marijuana. My first thought was "gosh, I hope they don't think that I turned them in; I don't need trouble with my neighbors." So far so good so I guess they know that it wasn't me.


----------



## Baymule

That's why our place is securely fenced. We keep ours in and everybody else's out. Before we got the fence finished, we went outside with the house dogs every time they went out. It's so nice to just open the door and let them out now.


----------



## samssimonsays

We too go out with the dogs all the time. Those two times however, they just took off and wouldn't respond to us. It took 5 minutes roughly from the time they started running to the time they returned. They BOOKED it over there and back. I have wanted to fence in our property but it is a no go. Then the fact we have so much rock and woods makes it even more difficult.


----------



## samssimonsays

Everyone sitting so nice and perty  They really know how to ham it up! 




 

And in other news.... We now officially have a foster fail with Dixie the cat... "She is too good at killing things" says the husband   She is a really good cat and absolutely adores him. He is also no longer allergic to her like he was before so either she had something on her from her former house he was allergic to or exposure to her built his tolerance back up  Either way, now we have a mouser extraordinaire who goes out with the dogs in the morning and comes back in when we get home at night and she is keeping mice from my barn, the garage, the sitting vehicles and the house.  She is a PRO as within about 5 minutes of letting her out she will have a mouse back at the front door "feasting"  But so long as they leave our grain and house alone, I am fine with that! Now if only she could get those darned chippies!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, another boast on miss Stella the collie! 

Aside from the lack of sleep she caused, it was a very good step for her and I feel much more secure for it! 

Tuesday night around about 3am Stella leaped onto me while I was sleeping and kept pestering whining and digging at us. She kept at it and I gave in and let the dogs out. They seemed normal and didn't take off, didn't bark, it was all "normal" aside for the fact they don't wake us up to go out in the middle of the night anymore. I crawled back into bed and she started her whiny bark/whines at the door and at each of the windows until I finally got up and looked out the window at the goat pen out the dining room window where she was mostly whining. My three head goats were all standing staring towards the woods and my Queen, May, had her tail flagged in high alert in front of the other two while the lower ranking two peeked out of their shelter. So I let just Stella out while I supervised. The other two were not phased or bugging so just her it was. She didn't bark, she simply took off at a dead run, looped around the barn/goat pen once, stopped between the pen and the woods and looked towards the woods where the goats had been focused on and then took one more slower lap around the barn in a wider loop marking her territory. Silent. Tail flagged. Focused on the woods still. I shone the flashlight through the trees and saw nothing but she did not budge. then, just as soon as she had positioned herself between the woods and the goats, she turned to the pen and bumped noses with the three girls, they went back into their shelter and she came back to the house with me like it was any other time. Whether there was anything there or not, she did her job. She alerted us to an upset with the goats and stayed persistent to get us up to check it out. I fully believe there was something out there other than a deer as she barks at deer and does not react in the way she did that night. Her bond with the goats is very strong, Sadie's is too but Sadie focuses more on checking on them and doting on them than watching them. The two girls will push the goats back and get between them and anything they want to alert us to, usually just a vehicle that drives by too slowly or someone we are expecting to come over but they do what we want them to so no complaints!


----------



## Latestarter

Good girl Stella!


----------



## samssimonsays

Saturday night we had a big bonfire for my birthday and I made some yummy snacks! My mom helped out with the cleaning and assembling of the snacks as well as made some super yummy chicken wings!



 

 

 
Dixie "helped" me in the kitchen


 
Rumely waiting for any scraps to fall... 



The goats were the designated escorts of the evening as wherever anyone went, they would follow and really enjoyed ALL the people and ALL the attention they got for such an elongated period compared to usual 



But the dogs were worn out. 



The next morning everyone was moving slow. Which was why I managed to get a good picture of Rumely, he who hates photos.



Aaaaand, Dixie was lounging around with the goats yesterday afternoon.


 

All in all, it was a super fun and productive weekend at Blazing Acres Farm!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like it was a great get-together!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sounds like it was a great get-together!


It was! So much nicer than last year!  NO DRAMA!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... it looks like fall has been and gone and winter is on the doorstep up there. Seems just last week you were chatting about floods, and summer and all that goes with it. Time really flies! You mentioned chicken wings (a particular favorite of mine) but didn't provide photographic evidence  Probably just as well, this keyboard has suffered through sufficient drool over time   Glad your B-day gathering went off so well! Happy B-day again.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Wow... it looks like fall has been and gone and winter is on the doorstep up there. Seems just last week you were chatting about floods, and summer and all that goes with it. Time really flies! You mentioned chicken wings (a particular favorite of mine) but didn't provide photographic evidence  Probably just as well, this keyboard has suffered through sufficient drool over time   Glad your B-day gathering went off so well! Happy B-day again.


Hahaha sorry! I will next time! They were to die for. Thank you!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that look's yummy @samssimonsays


----------



## Baymule

Now THAT'S how to celebrate a birthday!!  Don't-cha feel sorry for city people??  It sounds like you had the best birthday ever! Happy birthday and may the Lord Bless You with many more!


----------



## samssimonsays

It was sooooo yummy @Hens and Roos ! Thank you @Baymule it was a blast and everyone loved the goats lol.


----------



## Ferguson K

Sam could use special kind words from everyone this evening.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hang in there


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope everything will be okay


----------



## babsbag




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Shorty




----------



## TAH

Hope everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry for whatever you're dealing with.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We're all thinking about you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all very much. Last night upon arriving home we discovered rumely had crossed the rainbow bridge. 

I never knew how much turning the door handle and entering my home yesterday would change my life. We are broken. We are down. I know life goes on but we certainly didn't expect this and it completely took us off guard. Thank you all so much for your love and support in this time. he was our fur kid. Our family member. Last night was very hard. Sadie cried and looked for him. He was not there to breath heavy in his place beside my side of the bed. This morning he was not there to avoid nearly stepping on. He was not there to create an obstacle to get into the shower and maneuver around while getting ready.... there will be plenty more hard times. He was such a lover and needed so much love compared to the girls. There will always be a hole that will never be filled. A piece of our hearts forever missing. And a part of him will live on in our memories with him in his 2 short years of life.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## babsbag

Ah, I am so sad for you and with you. He had such a following here on BYH and we were all rooting for him. It is so hard to loose our furry friends, especially at such a young age. Sorry.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## NH homesteader

I am so sorry...


----------



## luvmypets

Im so sorry, I know we all grieve for you


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry for your Grief...and we do understand your Pain!!


----------



## Southern by choice

So Sad.


----------



## Shorty

Sam I am so sorry for your loss we all know how much Rumley meant to you


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

So sorry to hear about Rumley


----------



## TAH

Oh Sam I am so sorry for you


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry to hear this...You were the best mom you could have been for him.  He's resting now...


----------



## Latestarter

I cry with you lady. So sorry, but he's now past his recent ills and at peace. Rest easy in the knowledge that you gave him a wonderful, though short, love filled life. No dog or human for that matter could ask for more.


----------



## samssimonsays

I would like to thank everyone for their kind words in the past couple days. I may not be able to reply to each of you individually as there were so many but know that I am reading them and they mean a great deal to us. We are taking this time to heal as a family. His sudden and unforeseen passing has certainly been a heavy blow to us all, Stella and sadie included. I find comfort in knowing he is reunited with our first boy case, the one whose passing lead to Rumely's arrival and eventually sadies as well. He is also reunited with my grandfather who adored him and passed only two short months ago. Our hearts are heavy, the house feels empty and quiet but we remember the love we had and still have for our boys as we move forward one day at a time. This is all still very surreal and unbelievable... Thank you all for everything.


----------



## Southern by choice

Just checking in on you and saw you had posted.

My heart is heavy for you. Through all you have shared about your big ole baby boy he became a part of us, a part of this community. We do grieve with you. Thank you for allowing us to be part of your "family" and for sharing Rumley with us.


----------



## samssimonsays

Th


Southern by choice said:


> Just checking in on you and saw you had posted.
> 
> My heart is heavy for you. Through all you have shared about your big ole baby boy he became a part of us, a part of this community. We do grieve with you. Thank you for allowing us to be part of your "family" and for sharing Rumley with us.


Thank you so much.


----------



## samssimonsays

Today is absolutely gorgeous and that is unheard of this time of year for us. But it works because I had been too busy to get into the barn to clean it out and make new stalls (rabbits cages are still in there) so here I go! I can't wait for it to just be done.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck...its sunny here too and I'm not getting much done!


----------



## TAH

It is cloudy wet and mucky everywhere.


----------



## samssimonsays

I got it about half way done. Done enough to build the new stalls. But didn't get to cleaning out the existing stalls or taking down the shelving that held the rabbit cages but that will be easy compared to today. Phew! My poor hips have been soooo sore the past week and after today they are in even worse shape....


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## TAH

Love Stella and her colors and of course Sadie is adorable as well.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry my dear friend. We have all loved and lost our furry family members. Over time, the joys of his life will outweigh the pain of his loss. Think of it this way, God knew he needed a special family to love Rumely  and care for him, so Rumely was God's special gift to you.


----------



## Bruce

I think the cat is saying "Don't EVEN think about it!"
And the goat "Who, me??"


----------



## samssimonsays

Another long night with sadie and seizures.... Her episodes only seem to be getting worse each time. As advised per vet orders she received a heightened dose of her meds and benedryl. She proceeded to have five more seizures and we were informed to give the Valium. She had two more and now she's sleeping. We were also told to give her a third med for the night. 

We may be closer to knowing the cause after all but I fear even with the answer, there's no reversing it.... I'm crushed.


----------



## luvmypets

Im so sorry, I hope things start to get better


----------



## TAH

So sorry...

Have you tried coconut oil? It has been known to help reduce seizures for people and dogs.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I'm so sorry that she continues to have seizures......not good for animals or humans


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry for all that you're going through.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## samssimonsays

At the get now running more tests....


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope you get some answers....and that they are helpful, positive answers!


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

Last night we came home and sadie had had a seizure in her kennel and continued to have 8 more before the Valium finally kicked in. She is still disoriented tonight. Each month she has one episode and with each one they grow worse, she has more and her after effects are worse. Rumely had the same thing happen.. We do not have a good prognosis right now. Blood panels all show she's "fine". We will be attempting to get some urine from her to send in for a blastomycosis test and pray it gives us some answers. This will have been month 4 of fighting these with her and rumely both. Today also marked the day we brought rumely home two years ago as well as the one week anniversary of his unexpected death.... Today has been filled with stress, frustration and heartbreak. I just don't understand what is happening or why it is happening to us.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It is really hard to put into words, my heart goes out to you 

Hoping they find something. I know this must be agonizing.


----------



## luvmypets

We all feel for you. My prayers go out, I hope you can help her


----------



## NH homesteader

So so sorry....  I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

samssimonsays said:


> Thank you all very much. Last night upon arriving home we discovered rumely had crossed the rainbow bridge.
> 
> I never knew how much turning the door handle and entering my home yesterday would change my life. We are broken. We are down. I know life goes on but we certainly didn't expect this and it completely took us off guard. Thank you all so much for your love and support in this time. he was our fur kid. Our family member. Last night was very hard. Sadie cried and looked for him. He was not there to breath heavy in his place beside my side of the bed. This morning he was not there to avoid nearly stepping on. He was not there to create an obstacle to get into the shower and maneuver around while getting ready.... there will be plenty more hard times. He was such a lover and needed so much love compared to the girls. There will always be a hole that will never be filled. A piece of our hearts forever missing. And a part of him will live on in our memories with him in his 2 short years of life.


I am so, so sorry. 

We lost our sweet GSD Thursday. It was so unexpected. I miss her incredibly. It will never, ever be the same.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, prayers and support. This has been one of the hardest things we have had to go through and is just turning into a heartbreaking journey. 

I am so sorry for your loss also green acres .  

I managed to get the urine sample after trying since 5 pm (she didn't need to go) so will drop it off early in the morning to be sent out and hopefully will get the results back on if it's blasto monday or Tuesday. 



 
The things we do four out Fur kids.... followed her around with a ladle until I got it. she seems proud of what she made me do, or is it just me?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

A ladle is smart! I have had to collect some urine from goats... used a dixie cup and goats apparently jump when you put it behind them. Washed my hands darn good. 

Really hoping for the best with Sadie.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## babsbag

Hope that you get some answers soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that the tests can give you some answers


----------



## samssimonsays

Dropped off urine sample and should get results back Monday.... Sigh. Not a lot of sleep last night as she's still disoriented. It killed me to leave her today as she was very anxious and didn't want me to leave.


----------



## luvmypets

Praying for you


----------



## samssimonsays

Well this is gonna be interesting.... :/


----------



## NH homesteader

I saw that the central US had that coming. Too soon!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am starting to feel defeated. The blasto test should come back for Sadie Monday... MONDAY! UGH!

Called poison control, Rumensin is in my goat food and toxic to dogs. The dogs nibble the goat food and eat the goats poop no matter what I do to stop them. Found a link that states it could cause the seizures, call vet he agrees, call poison control to get a direction on how to FIX them and they tell me it is not a symptom... it is the ONLY thing we changed. On to yet another "possible" cause is Toxoplasmosis from eating out of the cat box.... My emotions are ranging from


----------



## TAH

Oh Sam you are going thru so much,
You can't beat on your self to much,

Glad you figured out what was the issue is, I hope you can figure out what is needed.


----------



## babsbag

Don't you just love the different diagnosis from different sources? It can make you crazy.  I would change goat feed, no need to feed rumensin all of the time, it is usually used for market goats and NEVER used for does in milk.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

How much would they be eating? Found this:
"_Dogs
 Dogs are inquisitive animals and are generally not fussy about what they eat. For this reason they can be at risk from many compounds used on farm, including Rumensin. Dogs can ingest a daily dose of Rumensin of 3.0mg/kg bodyweight for extended periods (months) with no ill effect. A 25kg dog could safely consume the following amounts of products containing Rumensin at label rates every day with no ill effects: a) 750 grams of Rumensin treated calf meal b) 30ml of daily drench from a power drench mix c) 12 litres of water treated with Rumensin TT."

http://www.myfarmstore.co.nz/media/upload/7691-18739-9897-17457-rumensin-and-animal-safety.pdf_


----------



## samssimonsays

That's good to know, babs. I bought it because it was the only one we could get not sweet feed and had no clue about it 'til today. But I don't have anyone in milk and switched over to give them a little.... Oomph before winter but I found a sweet feed that works and they all love. 

sadie is feeling much better tonight but still sorta loopy. we have close to a foot of snow already and she's loving it. Makes us sad because rumely loved the snow and didn't get to experience this amount ever and would have loved it... If y'all have seen the severe blizzard in Minnesota, that's us! Yup. We done made the national weather! hwys are shut down ,semis in ditches, 340 accidents reported so far and they pulled the plow trucks until 4am. About 4" an hour or more predicted through tonight yet..... Some areas have as much as close to 2'.... We are snowed in. I made it home in about 3 hours. Husband longer. We met at the gas station near home and I left my car there so I wouldn't get stuck and we took his truck with 4wheel drive. 

The goats are not happy hahaha


----------



## samssimonsays

They will Hoover it if they get the chance. But they ate it last year and now this year ..... They also LOVE goat poop.... Gag. Can they be pooping the chemical?


----------



## Hens and Roos

on the snow!


----------



## samssimonsays

Grass was still green this morning which is also unheard of this time of year here lol.


----------



## Bruce

We are supposed to get snow starting Sunday night. Could be up to 7" through Wed morning. Guess it is time to get the mower off the garden tractor and put on the blower. Was hoping to finish my fencing first.

The blower goes on and off pretty easily, 2 pins and the long belt. But I don't really want to drag the undermount PTO pulley parts through the field so I'll have to take that off as well. Still, not a real hard thing, again only a couple of pins and the PTO belt. WAY better than my old GT where the blower and PTO pulley parts had to be bolted to the frame of the tractor. The blower part was on long rails that had to be bolted in at the rear and in the middle. And you had to hold up the weight of it while aligning the holes and putting the bolt in with one hand and putting the nut on with your third hand. BIG PITA

@samssimonsays The grass is STILL green, it is just under a blanket  My chickens love it when the snow melts off mid winter (usually where I have blown it making my cul de sac to get back up between the barns) and they have green grass to eat.


----------



## NH homesteader

@Bruce wait what? Do I need to recheck the weather? Lol I hope this is a northern storm that misses me.  I am in no way prepared for that!


----------



## Bruce

I don't know where you live relative to Lebanon/Claremont but they are only supposed to get < .5" so no worries for you!


----------



## NH homesteader

Right next to Lebanon (30 mins).  Just checked,  mostly rain.  Yes!


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella has already had enough of the cold hahah she ran in from outside and laid on my heater blanket in my spot and covered herself up..... What a character! her innocent look says it all.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear you guys at least got home where you can settle in with some comfort. Looks like a pretty decent storm up your way. Thought about you guys up north off and on all day. I got about an inch, maybe a bit more, rain, and the whole thing came and went in ~ 6 hours. Sun was out by this afternoon, but about 20 degrees cooler. Hang in there with the weather and the sick dog.


----------



## babsbag

Nothing but rain here, yes, thank you. Your snow is pretty...in your yard.


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Nothing but rain here, yes, thank you. Your snow is pretty...in your yard.


 are you sure? I could maybe share?  we have plenty to go around. Roughly 200 vehicles abandoned in this storm on the sides of roads or stuck on roads..... This was unusual for us up here!  340 accidents as of six pm last night as well. Several semis in the ditch.


----------



## samssimonsays

Snow days of being snowed in mean lots of pictures and excited faces because moms home all day haha


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> are you sure? I could maybe share?  we have plenty to go around. Roughly 200 vehicles abandoned in this storm on the sides of roads or stuck on roads..... This was unusual for us up here!  340 accidents as of six pm last night as well. Several semis in the ditch.


Standard problems:

Don't have snow tires on soon enough for the "surprise" early storm
Forgot (or believe THEY don't need to) to slow down in poor weather conditions
Forgot how to drive in snow
STILL think that having 4 WD or AWD means they can drive just as fast as they can on dry roads. Tip to those people 4 WD does NOT mean 4 wheel STOP.


----------



## NH homesteader

Surprise! Weather exists! Yup that just about sums it up Bruce.


----------



## Mike CHS

When it snows or ices around here, very few people venture out till the slick stuff melts.  The common trait with very few people ever get in a hurry.


----------



## NH homesteader

At least they stay home and don't crash. Can't say that for people here. Not only is 4wd not 4 wheel stop...  But 4wd doesn't help if you don't engage it.  Nor does it matter when you hit straight up ice!


----------



## TAH

When it snowed in oregon almost know one knows how to drive on the road. My dad coming from alaska knew how to drive well in snow got hit by a semi on the hwy.


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> Tip to those people 4 WD does NOT mean 4 wheel STOP.



It means 4 wheel SKID.

When I learned to drive in high school we had to learn to install tire chains to pass the class. I was driving in snow at the age of 16.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha yes! And semis seem to be the worst here! I got blown off the road in zero visibility by one going well over the speed limit last year. And middle of November with no snow in Minnesota....? It was bound to happen! First show is hard tho due to no build up of sand or ice on roads. My direction had zero accidents, garricks had tons. Lots of cars just couldn't push the snow any longer and came to a halt in the road. County pulled all plows, shut down hwys and advised no travel. 

We plowed (meaning my husband did) the neighbors out and they were so happy.


----------



## Bruce

More places should be like that Mike. So many people in SUCH a hurry. They will speed up to get in front of you on the interstate then get off at the exit 1/4 mile farther on.


----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> It means 4 wheel SKID.
> 
> When I learned to drive in high school we had to learn to install tire chains to pass the class. I was driving in snow at the age of 16.


So was my wife. Her birthday is in early January. She didn't have to do a real parallel park on her license test because the snow banks were too high. Curb? What curb? Don't know that she had to know how to put chains on to pass DE though.

I learned to drive in snow in 1980, the first winter I was in Vermont.


----------



## NH homesteader

I briefly lived in CT and they would call a state of emergency  all the time.  For snow....  And everyone would stay home.  Umm this is New England right? Also the plow trucks would drive like 70mph and cut you off. As if plows work well at that speed.


----------



## Bruce

One of Rusty DeWees' (AKA The Logger) jokes about growing up in Stowe, VT (he was 1 year ahead of my wife) was that they only canceled school if the bus was upside down in the snow filled ditch ... and burning. They NEVER cancelled school for snow. 

And my wife will tell you that there was a lot more snow in the '70s than we are getting now.  Her sister lives in Alexandria, VA and like @Mike CHS, an inch of snow shuts the place down. No one has snow tires, have NO idea how to drive in snow. Cancel work and school until it melts.


----------



## NH homesteader

OK sorry this is so off topic but I was under the impression that The Logger was a flatlander who pretended to be from around here.  Guess I was told incorrectly. They close school a lot more than they used to...  A lot.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes. They shut down and delay started schools here and they only got rain. But made the call the night prior. Oops! I took my driver's test in February and it was the day after a huge snow storm. I got away with a lot more that day than anyone else hahaha.


----------



## samssimonsays

I have been working on this today.


----------



## Baymule

I can already see the soul in the eyes. Beautiful.


----------



## NH homesteader

Exactly what I was going to say.  Those eyes!


----------



## samssimonsays

Awe thank you! With everything with sadie still not feeling herself I jist haven't really had time to do it. I started it before rumely passed away....  trying to get back to some sense of normalcy again, ya know?


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

I finished this beautiful pyr (not an order for anyone, just a general breed photo) on an 11x14 paper. I am in love.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## NH homesteader

Hey we got your storm here today. Wet snow,  didn't amount  to much but it's slippery.  Accidents everywhere,  road closings...  I got to stay home today yes!


----------



## Baymule

Love the drawing! You are soooo talented!!


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

Be safe @NH homesteader glad you got to stay home sorry you got it haha. 

Thank you again @Baymule you are always so sweet!


----------



## Ferguson K

In the snow and ice 4WD is 4 wheel slide in Texas.

Though, we don't know what snow is.

It's white, right?


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Baymule

@Ferguson K go lookin the freezer. Snow looks like that frost-ice stuff that sticks to the side of your freezer.  Unless you have frost-free, if you do, you are so deprived! No snow for you!


----------



## samssimonsays

yall crack me up!


----------



## TAH

You all are quite funny


----------



## Bruce

Ferguson K said:


> In the snow and ice 4WD is 4 wheel slide in Texas.
> 
> Though, we don't know what snow is.
> 
> It's white, right?


4WD on snow and ice is 4 wheel slide EVERYWHERE. And the greater percentage of vehicles off the road in those conditions are 4WD.

Yes, snow is white. I would take a picture right now and post it but it is quite dark outside.


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

Today, roads were still horrific! Mostly it is 2-3 inches of packed ice with crater like pot holes that will rattle your teeth out of your head and your car apart. 40 miles an hour maximum on the way to work this morning.... because even the small stretches that were ok were so small that once you hit the thick ice again you'd lose it. VERY thankful for snow tires! 

The goats are NOT happy with the cold and snow.  I told them to suck it up, it's going to be a wild winter in the forecast with lots of snow.... It is funny because I will watch them from the house and they wander around and nibble the fluffy white stuff but as soon as they see me they start shivering and sounding pathetic.


----------



## Bruce

I went down to the barn at 9:30. Chickens stayed inside when I opened the door (no surprise). They did however enjoy their "snow on boots" snack. Silly chickens. 

Alpacas were also inside and there are no prints outside their door. It is hard to know how much snow we get because of the wind but at least 4" so far. Expecting another 2" by midnight.


----------



## Baymule

I think I'll just go scrape some frost out of the freezer.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'll ship you some.  Sorry you're really missing out.  I bet you're horribly depressed at your lack of snow @Baymule


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> I'll ship you some.  Sorry you're really missing out.  I bet you're horribly depressed at your lack of snow @Baymule


Yeah, I go outside, scuff my tennis shoe in the sand, look up at the blue sky, feel the warmth of the sun and wish for snow.....
NOT!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahahaha!


----------



## Bruce

And then run from the poisonous snakes


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And then run from the poisonous snakes


Nah, my Great Pyrenees kills them.


----------



## samssimonsays

The blasto testing hasn't come back yet.... We believe they got toxoplasmosis from indulging in the cats "tootsierolls" from the cat box and where ever Dixie has decided works outside. We have started a case number with poison control and everything they could have gotten into would be out of their systems by now, not causing them to deteriorate as they have been. Sadly they would not listen to me before we lost rumely.... Just praying we can fix them and we aren't too late.


----------



## luvmypets

I hope you can find out what made them sick. I have been praying for you


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Has Stella had seizures too?


----------



## babsbag

Why didn't they test for toxoplasmosis in the beginning?


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella has had several tremors now. Nothing like the grandmals the others had. Until Stella started they just dismissed it as genetic epilepsy. Saying the meds aren't working and bumping the dose or changing the meds.... I told them from the beginning I felt they got into something. This has not been typical epilepsy behavior. I am so exhausted. Frustrated. Exasperated.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow...  So the results will tell you if it's toxoplasmosis? So sorry...  How awful this all has been.  At least you should have answers soon and will know what will help


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. This has been one HECK of a bumpy ride. Very sad that they did not listen before it was too late for Rumely however. 

As a reference for those who have dogs with or around their goats, Rumensin is in Noble Goat medicated feed, and a handful of others according to Pet Poison Control and it causes heart failure, muscle weakness and paralysis. We have only a couple days left of the noble goat and WILL be switching from it ASAP. Dogs are not allowed in the barn until further notice.... They say that even just rinsing the dish, scoop or bucket is not enough to eliminate the toxic residue.


----------



## Hens and Roos

and


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a heart wrenching stuation for ya....sure am Sorry for all the Trials that have come your way....however, I am glad that ya have some Answers....may be now things will progress to a much better Level for ya as ya slowly move forward.


----------



## babsbag

I know that cats build an immunity to toxoplasmosis but is there a test for it for cats? I have my litter boxes in a closet with a cat door but the dogs still reach in and look for any snacks they can reach. Only one kitty goes outside so I know that two of my three wouldn't be carriers. 

That is really scary and almost impossible to avoid if you own cats.

What a horrible experience for you, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## babsbag

Some Noble Goat contains Decoquinate instead of Rumensin, depends on the plant that it is produced in. So always read the labels. 

I did some looking on Google and the median toxic dose for a dog is 20 mg/ kg.  However I can't find anything that says how much Rumensin is in the feed. There are 1000's of LGDs living with animals that eat medicated feed and I know some must eat the feed and the poop. How does one deal with that?


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> Some Noble Goat contains Decoquinate instead of Rumensin, depends on the plant that it is produced in. So always read the labels.
> 
> I did some looking on Google and the median toxic dose for a dog is 20 mg/ kg.  However I can't find anything that says how much Rumensin is in the feed. There are 1000's of LGDs living with animals that eat medicated feed and I know some must eat the feed and the poop. How does one deal with that?


I don't know. But is is scary to think honestly. I had ZERO clue until Friday?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Always, always read your feed tags!

I don't know that they would ingest enough to cause this type of issue, but you never know.

ETA: switch the feed over SLOWLY or else it could cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## babsbag

20mg/kg is not much. If I did this math right a 70 lb dog would only need to ingest 600 mg which is 0.0211644 ounces.  Not much at all. Would love to know how much is in the feed.


----------



## Baymule

And all this time, your input and ideas was brushed aside. It's like going to the doctor and being told "it's all in your head". Waiting on test results. Sending hugs.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are bringing sadie in for testing for lead as well. A new toxicologist that works for poison control talked with my vet today and said these are symptoms of lead poisoning as well.... Which I also brought up about a certain wall we didn't paint and left the paint from former owner in it that they chewed on.... No way of knowing the kind of paint . They dismissed that too. sigh.... All dogs chewed on the dang wall. Sadie did on Friday before her seizure Tuesday. Not very close but close enough for my vet to want to test her. Ugh.


----------



## Baymule

Hope you can find out what is causing this.


----------



## NH homesteader

What a nightmare.  No one,  and no animal,  should have to go through all this.  I hope you have answers soon.  

Your dogs have a  giant fan club rooting for them!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

How old is the house?

Lead can/does cause some serous issues.

I have guessing games. I really hate that you are having to go through this


----------



## samssimonsays

Hubby got home today before me, snowing with bad roads again and took me an added 45 minutes to get home at 45 miles and hour or less for my regularly 1.5 hour trip, and found may put of the pen. Not sure how.... But ok. He put her back. She also lost her collar sigh. They are miserable and wet so I put them in the barn. As I was looking for my wire the main lightbulb burned out. Then after I get them out of the pen (shovel them clear as the snow built up so much) and I'm fighting them to put them in the stall, the other lightbulb burned out. several words may have slipped my mouth in that moment as I had one goat with no collar trying to get her in the stall, one with a collar I am using to push the one without a collar into the stall and three in the stall trying to get out..... All is well and they are all in the stall! It was a very long day today....


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. The house was built in 1974 or 75 I believe. Just never know I guess. Wall is patched now and they can't get to that part anymore. We have changed and eliminated everything that we can except the dog food but just don't know.


----------



## Bruce

Have you considered changing vets? The current one doesn't seem too competent. Either that or s/he has a superiority complex that makes him/her deaf. Maybe both.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Have you considered changing vets? The current one doesn't seem too competent. Either that or s/he has a superiority complex that makes him/her deaf. Maybe both.


We changed vets already. This gal has listened to me from the beginning. She's been researching and doing anything she can. She thought of the blastomycosis. And discussed with the toxicologist at poison control (her idea to call and make a case file as I had no idea they existed) about everything I listed off to them from goat feed to the cedar siding on our house and essential oils and more. They've consulted with a vet in Alabama, south Carolina and the university of mn neurologist. Since both dogs were related they didn't think anything of it not being genetic. With their cbcs being normal nothing shiwed otherwise.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Southern by choice

Why wasn't Rumley necropsied? This would have given the most conclusive data possible.
I urge you to have the state lab necropsy if indeed you do lose another.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Southern by choice At the time Rumely passed away, we were not expecting it. He had been doing great and recovered as well as on yet another increased dose of meds but We came home and he was already gone from a seizure episode he had while we were at work. It did not cross our minds to have that done after finding him in our kitchen like that. The vets were also very adamant at that time that it was genetic epilepsy, not caused by something even with my constant urging that it wasn't typical epilepsy behavior, I was ignored and all was overlooked. It has taken me researching and presenting my findings, asking for consults and constantly pushing for them to start looking further to get them to this point. 

Hoping for the Blasto test results soon... they ran the test yesterday but are rerunning it to ensure the results are conclusive? I guess it is protocol to run it twice. My vet will call with those when she gets them. Then Friday we have another appointment and she will be looking her over even more thoroughly to determine any other symptoms as well. And they will send out the lead test then as well. She is on Antibiotics for the scabs on her hips and they are also an alternative to a more common one used for Toxoplasmosis. Time will tell I guess...


----------



## samssimonsays

I forgot to wish my baby girl (and other girls and boys) a happy first birthday today here! I can't believe that at noon today, one year ago, they started to make their speedy arrival into the world in a whirlwind and crazy fast delivery. Within 3.5 hours Stella, all 55 #s of her, had passed 8 puppies all ranging around a pound in size. Rumely Jr.(now Ziggy), Dolly(Pepper), Luna(Sigyn),Mia(Luna), Sadie, Bernard(Tank) and Jeffrey. Happy birthday to my little St. Pollie puppies! 

Sadie is nearing the 100# mark. 




Jeffrey in South Carolina. He has two pyr sisters, two horse brothers and two loving parents who spoil them all rotten! He is around the 60# marker


Left is Ziggy, over 100#s now. Right is Luna, 52#s hahaha 



I don't have current photos of the others but all are doing wonderfully!


----------



## samssimonsays

Blasto test was negative. On to testing for mold poisoning, lead toxicity and staph infection....


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## samssimonsays

I guess it wouldn't have been mold or it should gab shown up in her cbcs. The sulphate antibiotic she has been on would have caught the staph and we sent out blood for lead testing. Hoping to hear on Monday what those results are from but I feel like it will be negative. We will then treat for toxoplasmosis at that point in time.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

samssimonsays said:


> The new Buckling we are getting... Working on a name for the little guy...
> View attachment 17455View attachment 17453 View attachment 17454


How is this lil' guy doing? Saw his pics scrolling across the banner.
Our Nubian buck (Feb. kid- triplet) is over 120 pounds now and is a big baby


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> How is this lil' guy doing? Saw his pics scrolling across the banner.
> Our Nubian buck (Feb. kid- triplet) is over 120 pounds now and is a big baby


Rebel is doing great! We had a major worm bloom with both bucklings due to a ton of rain. Twice. He was pretty young both times and we had to switch wormers the second time and then I had to split him from the older buck due to some major bullying recently. Vets were clueless. No worms. No cocci. Losing weight. Not eating or drinking. Turned out he got sad.... He's a very sensitive boy he's doing great now with his buddies in the barn with him. He was a later baby but before this weight drop he was over 80#s. He's doing loads better but still catching up to where he needs to be. Little rebel yeller is our little buddy and I can't wait for babies from him and scarlet!


----------



## Baymule

Aww.... poor little fella, he just missed his friends!


----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> Aww.... poor little fella, he just missed his friends!


He did! Roscoe did fine alone while rebel just didn't. I put tilda in the stall next to him and he perked up! He's doing great now. He never got loose stool or anything. All is even better now that all are in the barn lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Since the 10 days on antibiotics(she finished them on Saturday), a sulfate type, Sadie has stopped itching. Since our last visit to the vet, however, we have picked up FLEAS. UGH. We are working on completely eliminating them but I believe they are gone now. no more even mild scratching or biting. PHEW! Vacuuming and spraying a natural flea killer again tonight after work should take care of the last of them.


----------



## Hens and Roos

ugh!!  sorry to hear this....


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, Lead poisoning test results were also negative! Back to square one.... 

We had her on a sulfate antibiotic for 10 days that had stopped all of her itching and it ended on Saturday morning. As of monday night she had started to scratch again some and it got worse by morning. This leads us to believe it IS a systematic infection that they had so we picked up a 2 week supply of antibiotics to continue on. IF it was staph this will have gotten it. If it is Toxoplasmosis, it should get it. At the moment, Stella's tremors seem to be triggered only when she ate the Noble goat feed so we have switched them over to a different feed and finished the last of the Noble goat. It was an easy transition for the goats as they already had been getting the other feed mixed in for a "treat" since my buckling would only eat the new feed (bought to make him interested in food again).


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow.... what a long path for all of you.   Hoping the antibiotics take care of whatever it is!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow.... what a long path for all of you.   Hoping the antibiotics take care of whatever it is!


Thank you! Us too!


----------



## NH homesteader

Sheesh I hope the antibiotics do the job.  So is there any way of confirming what it is out of the things that remain? Hope this all is over for you soon...  It's just too much to deal with


----------



## samssimonsays

I was told that if it was staph, she had already been on the antibiotics for several days before we thought of it and it would have already started treating it. (Staph DOES in fact cause seizures) If it was Toxoplasmosis then there is not really any good tests and this antibiotic is used to treat it already so may as well just treat it (two vets we had seen thought of it and both said treat due to lack of a decent test) Toxoplasmosis is caused by a common parasite and can migrate to the brain causing seizures. It also causes dermatitis as a major symptom which they both had horribly along with these scabs that kept coming back in the exact same place on their hips. Just the two having major seizures. An underlying staph infection can hide from the CBC's that were run and also can go without a temp if it is in the skin. They will also heal and come back due to not being treated. Both dogs had bug bite looking rashes on their bellies and were itchy. SO itchy. Upon looking over google images (I know this is not reliable in all cases) I found many of the staph infection photos from dogs showing identical bug bite looking rashes in the same area and several scabs that looked very close to the ones Sadie and Rumely had. They will not have access to cat poop anymore either way.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope the antibiotics work!


----------



## CntryBoy777

'Dad Gum' it!!....was sure hoping ya'd see the 'Light' at the end of a long Tunnel...know ya are mentally 'Exhausted' and righfully so....sure Hope ya see 'Light' soon...stay Strong!! ya know they are Counting on ya!!


----------



## babsbag

Sorry there was no answer. Hope this next round kicks whatever it is. Have you changed the dog food? I would sure be trying something new if you haven't already. A single ingredient food would be good.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

babsbag said:


> Sorry there was no answer. Hope this next round kicks whatever it is. Have you changed the dog food? I would sure be trying something new if you haven't already. A single ingredient food would be good.


That was my first thought/suggestion. 
I have a friend who's dog had seizures on a particular dog food. I told him to take her off the food and nothing since. 
That is one of the first things most vets do. 
Rule out the simplest possible causes first. 

At this point who knows 

Really hoping they find find something!


----------



## Baymule

On top of everything else you are dealing with, you get fleas on top of that! I hate fleas and I hate them even more in the house. Grrrr.... I hope you can find out what is causing your dog's problems. It seems like a riddle with no answer. Bit hugs.


----------



## samssimonsays

We will be working on changing the food. Rumely had a super sensitive tummy and tbis was all that worked. It turns out it is rosemary free (a seizure trigger) it is also one of the top foods people switch epileptic dogs to. We don't have the option to feed raw at the moment but I am looking into some other options. My best option that met everythibg on my list sadly has rosemary and that is a no no for epileptics. Right now we hope we found the cause but I am proceeding as if she has epilepsy. I do believe that something was causing them.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

From what you have said- it seems that there MUST be some factor causing it. But at this point who knows _what _the cause is. So frustrating 

All the other pups are still fine, right?


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> From what you have said- it seems that there MUST be some factor causing it. But at this point who knows _what _the cause is. So frustrating
> 
> All the other pups are still fine, right?


Completely fine. All of them. Even Rumely's siblings and parents. All I can do is keep searching and keep pushing but basically the itching (pre fleas and fleas are gone already) was gone and started to come back after two days off of the antibiotics. We are keeping her on the anti seizure meds. for the time being. All we can do is wait at this point....


----------



## NH homesteader

I didn't know that about rosemary.  Interesting.  It seems like you are at least closer to finding an answer.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are nearing the 2.5 week mark since her last episode. It was 2 weeks on Tuesday... they usually happen between 2.5 and 3 weeks apart. I HATE waiting!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully it will be in the 'Rearview Mirror' so ya can move Forward....just hoping that ya are waiting for Nothing to occur....


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hopefully it will be in the 'Rearview Mirror' so ya can move Forward....just hoping that ya are waiting for Nothing to occur....


Thank you, so am I.... Holding my breath.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Ferguson K

Holding oyr breath here, too .


----------



## TAH

x4


----------



## samssimonsays

Just a relaxing night tonight. Long day at work with changes and code issues. Blech. But the day ended. I got some goat feed at the fleet farm so I won't have to next week.. I really hate going anywhere mid week as with an hour and a half drive home in the dark I am exhausted by the time I get home.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Looks like they were exhausted from the wait


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Looks like they were exhausted from the wait


They are hahaha at least the cat hunts outside all day. Stella is just exhausted from holding the couch down from floating away all day and chewing up clothes hangers


----------



## samssimonsays

Sadie wanted in on the pictures. Kinda lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well...a yr old Pup has to have Something to do... ya never 'Know' could've been 'Milk Bones'.....


----------



## Ferguson K

samssimonsays said:


> View attachment 18559 View attachment 18560 View attachment 18561 View attachment 18562 View attachment 18563 View attachment 18564 View attachment 18565 View attachment 18566 View attachment 18567 View attachment 18568



This just came across the news feed.


----------



## samssimonsays

Before it was rumely and Stella loose all day. Sadie (the youngest) is still kenneled lol. Could have been anyone. Now it can only be Stella. Who is 2.5 so still a pup also. She has some weird fetish with chewing plastic anything.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> This just came across the news feed.


Ahhhh they were so wittle and fwuffy!


----------



## samssimonsays

Lots nore snow! Took a long while and a few "ohhh noooo" moments in some not so great words but I made it home. phew!


----------



## Latestarter

I so remember those paw and foreleg snowballs! When my old girl would stop moving, slow down, or start limping, I knew it was time to go dig the ice balls out of her paws for her. She'd be so happy, she'd go load them right back up again. You had to get quite a bit of snow to make a snowman that big. Glad you got home driving safely. You sure look bundled up!


----------



## Ferguson K

What time did you finally make it?


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow you did get a lot of snow! My daughter keeps asking to make snow angels but I have to find a spot in the yard where a goat,  dog or chicken hasn't pooed to  let her roll around 

OK what is on your TV in that pic?


----------



## samssimonsays

I left work at 4 on the dot. Made it home around 6:30.... There were a few close calls, going 30 mph and no faster.... Even then going down a hill no brakes just coasting the cars wanted to slide sideways..... Instant stomach in throat moments.... It was worse than the blizzard I drove in two weeks ago where they actually shut down the highways. I lost count at the people in the ditch at around 20. ... No serious ones and I didn't dare stop as visibility was very poor and it was just cars in the ditch not accidents. I'm exhausted. And my arms are sore. The slush and snow really pulled a person around for the majority of the trip. It let up for about 15 minutes of that drive....


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Wow you did get a lot of snow! My daughter keeps asking to make snow angels but I have to find a spot in the yard where a goat,  dog or chicken hasn't pooed to  let her roll around
> 
> OK what is on your TV in that pic?


Bahaha person of interest. Final season. Sigh.


----------



## NH homesteader

Soo funny! I was like Umm that dude is on my TV.  I'm watching the first season on DVD as I type this,  lol


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha that is awesome!


----------



## Ferguson K

samssimonsays said:


> Bahaha person of interest. Final season. Sigh.



When you finish it, you need to look into some of the ones I told you about!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> I so remember those paw and foreleg snowballs! When my old girl would stop moving, slow down, or start limping, I knew it was time to go dig the ice balls out of her paws for her. She'd be so happy, she'd go load them right back up again. You had to get quite a bit of snow to make a snowman that big. Glad you got home driving safely. You sure look bundled up!


This is the first winter that we've had enough and this kind of snow for Stella! Last time was early December of 2013. She loves the snow. Hates those balls hahaha. Sadie gets them in her toe hair but that is all. Her coat is a bit more pyrish where Stella's is so soft and feathery. She was not happy about those snow balls at all. We broke them up for her to help her along lol. She "kissed" us the entire time we did. Her kisses are gently rubbing her nose on your cheek or ear. She is such a goof.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww cute. Our dogs are both obnoxious about kissing people.  My mom says our dogs can't hold their "licker"  because they slobber everyone lol.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## CntryBoy777

The snow on top of ice is the absolute Worst...except for pure ice...I sure know the 'Stomach in Throat' feelings...along with the 'White Knuckles' grippin the steering wheel...and your rear is so 'Puckered' ya need a tire tool to Remove it from the Seat...there were plenty of times I had that condition in a Big truck....just Praying the car in front of me didn't start sliding and I end up in a Jack knife....don't miss those days at All...sure Glad ya was Careful and made it Safely!!...and the pics are Great sitting here at 47degs outside....


----------



## Bruce

I think about those rigs all the time in bad weather. People in a stupid a$$ hurry to get around them, then pull in way too close in front. It is a wonder they don't end up off the road more often. You are probably chronologically 20 years younger than your "stress "age"!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...and many don't think about the 80,000lbs that is just 10-20' behind them...thinking a vinyl bumper will Protect them....I just had a Lot of Prayers 'Answered'....never had an accident or ticket....


----------



## samssimonsays

It is funny, most everyone I know is terrified of the semis! Last year I got blown off the road, sent into a tail spin and almost got sucked under the truck, by a semi. Thankfully I over corrected the other direction before my hood wound up a speed bump under his back tires. They had no idea I was no longer on the road. I went down a very steep ravine backwards and I was able to steer and keep from rolling it. I was behind a trucker at the check out line not long after that incident who was complaining about how the average driver doesn't know how to drive in this weather and go too slow. THe cashier let him in on the little secret of all the tires and weight they have vs what normal folks have LOL.


----------



## NH homesteader

Do they not do a very good job  maintaining the roads there? You have WAY more scary driving stories than I do,  lol. I don't drive that  much anymore,  but I used to drive all over the place.


----------



## samssimonsays

Lots of hills, not really ditches but steep inclines directly after the shoulder ends, what little shoulder there is... And the joke it the closer you get to the Minnesota wisconsin border in Wisconsin, the worse the roads are. Last night, no plows had been out at all. This morning, all roads were fine just a little icy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

WOW!!....what a 'Ride' and very Lucky....unfortunately there are Many of those out there....I use to call em 'Super Truckers'....they thought they were the 'Cream of the Crop' but only of the 'A**holes'....not a 'Knock' against the North, but many up there are waaay too overconfident in their physical abilities....on snow and ice....down here it is more on Wet roads and during storms...trying to outrun Tornados...I was never a 'Part of that Crowd'...always thought about my Family at home and those that were around me....except for 1....forced him to hit the barrels at a toll booth in Chicago....he was trying to Race and cut me off in his BMW....what an idiot....sorry for the Experience from all the Other truckers out there!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah it's pretty darn steep here too.  Although I do mainly back road driving and avoid the interstate.  Maybe that's part of it.  The second a snowflake hits the ground the plow trucks roll out and drive around until it gets bad enough to plow.  I think that's a reaction to lawsuits.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have been up your way before....took a load up past Duluth to a ship at a dock on the Lake...it was Summer...


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> WOW!!....what a 'Ride' and very Lucky....unfortunately there are Many of those out there....I use to call em 'Super Truckers'....they thought they were the 'Cream of the Crop' but only of the 'A**holes'....not a 'Knock' against the North, but many up there are waaay too overconfident in their physical abilities....on snow and ice....down here it is more on Wet roads and during storms...trying to outrun Tornados...I was never a 'Part of that Crowd'...always thought about my Family at home and those that were around me....except for 1....forced him to hit the barrels at a toll booth in Chicago....he was trying to Race and cut me off in his BMW....what an idiot....sorry for the Experience from all the Other truckers out there!!


THANK YOU!  Not many up here and you are so right. Over confident for sure.


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have been up your way before....took a load up past Duluth to a ship at a dock on the Lake...it was Summer...


That is awesome! I work in duluth. It is beautiful in the summer That is about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something we did while driving is...we would get a Rock from the States we went in or thru....have one from that Trip...somewhere in the flowerbed outside...


----------



## NH homesteader

That's a cool idea! 

We went to visit friends in TN and they have what looks like a road sign with  the names of people that visit from far away pointing the direction they came from with the miles on it.  When we were there we were the farthest


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH never got up your way....upstate NY and Mass is as close as we got to your 'Neck of the Woods'....just passed thru to and from Me....but that was when I was 6 and 8 yrs old....'64 & '66....


----------



## samssimonsays

That is a neat idea!


----------



## samssimonsays

Another snow storm to drive through today. Not as bad but high winds and ice the entire way. Good times! Made it home in about 2.5 hours vs 3.5 last night! 

Brought goats water in the strong wind and snow and wouldn't ya know it. Olive manages to get wet and it froze instantly to her. So, all the goats are in the barn again due to that little gem of a move. They are all upset that it is snowing and cold yet upset they are all locked up too now. Can't win with these guys this year haha.


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't get over how wittle they were!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Amazing how much can Change in a yr's time....ain't it?....I look back to pics of the past yr and am always amazed...


----------



## Mike CHS

That is a great set of pictures.


----------



## Hens and Roos

very neat pictures


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you! The changes are so drastic in some of the pups.

We are 3 weeks and 1 day between seizures. We are holding our breath as they come 2.5-3 weeks apart like clock work and our nerves are high. Lots and lots of extra love and making sure to say goodbye every day as the only day I had never said goodbye to Rumely in the morning was the day we found him passed away. That still haunts me. We are all slowly adjusting to life without our boy. It has already been a month as of today. I can't believe it. It still hurts like someone ripped a part of me out.

On a happier note, the sun is out and the sky is mostly blue. It has been quite some time since seeing the blue sky or the sun.


----------



## NH homesteader

I've been thinking about her...  But didn't want to bring it up and "jinx"  her.  So...   and


----------



## samssimonsays

With all of the sadness and loss this year my family hasn't really been in the Christmas spirit. I completely understand and have been there before. For whatever reason I feel like everything we've been through the last couple of months has made me want to be more thankful for what and who we do have and be more in the spirit than usual.... I'm not sure. But today I decided I would go to my parents house to cook some meals for my grandma and aunt to help them out. Grandma doesn't eat a lot and hasn't seemed interested in food since gpa passed and aunt just broke her foot not too long ago and needs a bit of help getting things done and the rest of my family has been the ones who mostly help out since we are further away and work further away and such. We made some chicken baked ziti in a big pan for my parents freezer as gma spends time split between her house and theirs for now. A mini one for gma at her house. Several little ones for my aunt. Some stir fry for my parents for dinner tonight. Tons and tons of cookies for Christmas and some chicken meals for microwaving with a chicken breast. Potato and veggie in a container. now making stir fry for dinner for us lol yummm! Made sone for my parents to have for dinner so mom didn't have to cook a ton just cook the ingredients together and add soy sauce. Tada!


----------



## samssimonsays

The stir fry was amazing as usual lol. 


 
We have some really tired pups as well as they got to enjoy the time at gmas and gpas with me and spent all day helping my dad outside lol. 


 


 
I hope the weather will be a bit warmer tomorrow than today so I can get updated pictures of the goats.. Outside.... They have been locked in the barn for "too long" and are getting stir crazy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ohhh!!.....they are just plum 'Tuckered Out' it looks like......I bet those goats are too!!....mine get that way if it rains more than a day here and they are 'Housebound'...they won't even let me shut the doors on the house....they like playing with the 'Swinging' things....Crazy 'Beasts'...


----------



## Hens and Roos

I totally understand trying to be the Christmas spirit of things


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, it's Week 3 +4 days post last seizure for sadie and week three of antibiotics for possible skin infection or toxoplasmosis. Constant Itching has subsided, coat is soft and shiny again and her sores on her butt have healed nicely and not come back. We are still nervous as all heck and holding our breath but we celebrate in each day that we have her and that surpasses the schedule she had been on previously with the seizures and other ailments.


----------



## Baymule

samssimonsays said:


> Well, it's Week 3 +4 days post last seizure for sadie and week three of antibiotics for possible skin infection or toxoplasmosis. Constant Itching has subsided, coat is soft and shiny again and her sores on her butt have healed nicely and not come back. We are still nervous as all heck and holding our breath but we celebrate in each day that we have her and that surpasses the schedule she had been on previously with the seizures and other ailments.




*THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

It is still short term but we are praying that the improvement continues.


----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

Of course I wanted to get updated pics of the goats and its snowing hard. At least the temps are up in the 30's today. Yesterday was miserable and negative 10* Friday night. 

Tilda is a very large doe who seems to keep her body condition no matter what. I am in love with her cross between a saanan and a nubian. she is a character for sure. I can't wait to see what her babies look like along with her udder and milk production. 



 

 
Olive, my little goat who had a tough start is doing wonderful and has caught up in size to the others. She is just a teeny bit shorter than them at the back. She is our gentle one and sits lowest of the girls in the herd but makes herself known to the younger ones she is bigger than at least they are. 


 

 
Roscoe is really maturing now. He's such a sweet boy and loves chin scratches and head rubs. 


 

 
May was not thrilled to be thrust out into the pen in the snow but they need sunlight and the temps are going to plummet this week and it may be their least hoorah. 



I also could not get a pic of scarlet who was very very unhappy.


----------



## NH homesteader

I like your hay feeders. My goats don't mind the cold,  surprisingly. They just don't like when they get wet! 

I love Olive!


----------



## samssimonsays

Rebel with the rest for a bit. They pick on him horrible. 



The dogs were so happy with the snow


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> I like your hay feeders. My goats don't mind the cold,  surprisingly. They just don't like when they get wet!
> 
> I love Olive!


She is our favorite lol. She is that one special goat you get, ya know?


----------



## samssimonsays

We are officially at one month post seizure as of today. Spoke with the vet and she feels that since sadie will have been on antibiotics for close to that month time we can use the rest of The antibiotic pills (one full dose tonight and 1/3 dose tomorrow am) and be done with the course. we will continue with anti seizure meds as a precaution as she still may have them or be triggered to have them from here on out. We won't know for sure. 

We are nowlooking forward to the kidding season! We will be doing a lot of improvements as the years progress but can't wait to start our journey!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is always better to 'Look Back' at a problem than to be 'Facing' it....sure do Hope that the 'New Life' greets ya with 'Open Arms'.....


----------



## luvmypets

Glad to hear Sadie is healthy! And baby goats? It can't get any better! 

Im on the edge of my seat waiting for my girls to have their lambs!


----------



## NH homesteader

Good news!

Kidding season...   I'm a little stressed out. My buckling is a slow maturing sort and is NOT interested in the ladies. And they are not interested in the awkward pipsqueak either!


----------



## Bruce

Glad to hear things are looking up @samssimonsays. I know the feeling. Passed the "be concerned time" but still on pins and needles since there isn't a specific known cause and cure. Time plus 1, time plus 2, etc. Probably never stop worrying.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Glad to hear things are looking up @samssimonsays. I know the feeling. Passed the "be concerned time" but still on pins and needles since there isn't a specific known cause and cure. Time plus 1, time plus 2, etc. Probably never stop worrying.


After losing rumely suddenly and unexpectedly I doubt we will ever relax....


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Good news!
> 
> Kidding season...   I'm a little stressed out. My buckling is a slow maturing sort and is NOT interested in the ladies. And they are not interested in the awkward pipsqueak either!


I am worried about my younger nubian buckling but scarlet hasn't gone back into heat. None of them have so he must have done his job..... A friend of mine locally just had a similar issue with her buckling. Turns out the does were already bred.


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> Glad to hear Sadie is healthy! And baby goats? It can't get any better!
> 
> Im on the edge of my seat waiting for my girls to have their lambs!


I can't wait with you!


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is always better to 'Look Back' at a problem than to be 'Facing' it....sure do Hope that the 'New Life' greets ya with 'Open Arms'.....


Thank you so much. I agree.


----------



## Ferguson K

You're up late! Haha!


----------



## Baymule

So glad that Sadie is doing better. I hope the seizures are over. Your goats are cuties, even if they don't like the snow!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> You're up late! Haha!


 I didnt get home until 7!  gotta be back to work at 7. Deadline tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K

DANG! Must be snowing again.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> DANG! Must be snowing again.


Amazingly, no! But it was a high of 2 * today. -10 this am when I left with a -30* wind chill.... Lots of black ice but didn't leave work 'til after 5 tonight.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yup the cold is coming here next.  Was nice today...  Tomorrow night it's supposed to get cold. I hate below zero temps.


----------



## samssimonsays

Meeeee too.. Ugh.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, hadn't looked ahead. Supposed to be -2F Friday morning at 8AM, then warm up all the way to 8F at 2 PM.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yep same here within a degree or so.  I hate it.  I also hate it because my outside water freezes so I have to lug buckets from the bathtub.


----------



## Bruce

I'm lugging my cat litter jugs from the kitchen sink. But none of the animals are drinking that much. I would think 2 alpacas and a GP would drain that 5 gallon bucket pretty well but no. And I'm not seeing tracks to the pond that tell me they are drinking there.


----------



## Ferguson K

I was in shorts and a tank top today. It was in the 70's.


----------



## NH homesteader

Shhh don't tell my goats that not all goats have to deal with the fluffy white stuff. They'll rebel!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Glad to hear Sadie is doing better.  Sorry about the late post, but it took me awhile to get through the thread (I blame @Latestarter and his thread ).  I thought I would throw this out there as a possible issue.  As I was going through the thread, someone posted older pics with the dogs in them.  I noticed your beautiful boy was enjoying as massive rawhide bone.  I have seen rare cases where these bones have caused seizures in dogs.  Also noticed in some other pics with Sadie some rawhide bones in the background.  Just thought I would put it out there...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good thought @HomeOnTheRange !
I had asked about feed, treats, and other things the dogs eat and I don't think she mentioned the rawhide bones. 

Some of these come from outside the US and cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## Ferguson K

I asked her about those, too.

I think they ruled them out early on.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good to hear


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I was in shorts and a tank top today. It was in the 70's.


There is no thumbs down to unlike this comment


----------



## Hens and Roos

yeah, I don't think we will see 70* for awhile now .....its 11* this morning with wind chill of -6 for now!  Stay warm


----------



## samssimonsays

We did rule the bones out early on. We had not gotten any new ones since spring but they are smoked beef bones made in the USA, we don't use rawhide for reasons of them not breaking down if they swallow them ( also the horror stories I have heard while working in pet food nutrition of staples holding the rolls and bones together along with obstructions from swallowing them).


----------



## samssimonsays

We had -1 this morning, a real heat wave compared to yesterday which was -10.... and it only "feels like" -20 today instead of -30  Winter is officially here....


----------



## NH homesteader

It's snowing here.  My daughter is WAY more excited than those of us who have to shovel!


----------



## samssimonsays

I would much rather snow... at least it isn't so miserably cold then.... I heard a predicted -25 degrees for Saturday night...


----------



## NH homesteader

Eek!


----------



## Hens and Roos

, are you predicted to get any snow Friday into Sat?  Here we are to get 5"-9" and 20* on Sat


----------



## TAH

It is supposed to snow for 5 days straight. Going to get down to the 8-9 degrees and there calling for almost a foot in a half to snow.


----------



## Bruce

I don't think you are going to lure any BYHers to nothern Minnesota with weather reports like that!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Hens and Roos said:


> , are you predicted to get any snow Friday into Sat?  Here we are to get 5"-9" and 20* on Sat



Ewwww dont say that....i'm to the east of you


----------



## samssimonsays

No snow that I know of... will be too cold! YUCK! We are supposed to get down to -25* saturday night yes, that is correct. NEGATIVE 25 degrees Of course we are supposed to be driving 8 hours or so round trip saturday...


----------



## Hens and Roos

misfitmorgan said:


> Ewwww dont say that....i'm to the east of you



Not sure how this storm will track...maybe it will miss you!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> No snow that I know of... will be too cold! YUCK! We are supposed to get down to -25* saturday night yes, that is correct. NEGATIVE 25 degrees Of course we are supposed to be driving 8 hours or so round trip saturday...



Have safe travels!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

samssimonsays said:


> No snow that I know of... will be too cold! YUCK! We are supposed to get down to -25* saturday night yes, that is correct. NEGATIVE 25 degrees Of course we are supposed to be driving 8 hours or so round trip saturday...



Drive safe we have 4hrs drive saturday round trip



Hens and Roos said:


> Not sure how this storm will track...maybe it will miss you!!



i checked....7-15" by sunday morning


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Yup, we are going to cool down this weekend as well.  Currently the highs are in the mid to upper 60's and the lows are in the mid 30's.  Will cool down to the mid 40's for the high and mid 20's for the low.  For the snow part..  we only get 9.5 inches of precip all year.  So stay warm and safe travels ya'll!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha! Thanks @HomeOnTheRange 

We will be caravaning with my folks down but on our own on the way back so hoping to drive safely lol. Thanks! And it looks like we may get 1-3 inches Friday night of snow.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## luvmypets

Gross 

We have 10 degrees predicted for tonight


----------



## misfitmorgan

Gah i had to make the trek into work 35minutes ago and im still cold 

On a side note....your weather app looks nicer then mine


----------



## Hens and Roos

-4 * here this morning with -25 wind chill....chores should be fun this morning!


----------



## samssimonsays

I had to drive 1.5 hours to work and my car didn't like it one bit. I debated staying home but I'm off tomorrow of course it's a warmer day too.... Ugh. Everyone stay warm and keep their skin covered today! We have a wind chill advisory until noon. Upwards of -38* wind chill down by the lake here in Duluth. This weather makes me nervous with the long drive as it's more time for something to go wrong.


----------



## NH homesteader

Brr!


----------



## NH homesteader

I just checked our  forecast. - 25 windchill tonight and all day tomorrow. Then 3-5 inches on Saturday.


----------



## misfitmorgan

They changed us from 7-15" of snowfall to 8-12" of snowfall and hanged Sunday Low to 2F but on the good side of things the wind is gonna die down it says so it will only feel like -3F. Anyone else noticed that once it gets below 10F it pretty much all feels the same, right until it hits -30F and then you think your gonna die.



samssimonsays said:


> I had to drive 1.5 hours to work and my car didn't like it one bit. I debated staying home but I'm off tomorrow of course it's a warmer day too.... Ugh. Everyone stay warm and keep their skin covered today! We have a wind chill advisory until noon. Upwards of -38* wind chill down by the lake here in Duluth. This weather makes me nervous with the long drive as it's more time for something to go wrong.



My drive to work isnt that long i drive 8miles north to drop DH off for work and then i drive 8miles south back to our house..and about 15-20minutes later i drive 9 miles south to my work. So only roughly 25miles the part i hate is since i work on federal property i cant just drive to the building i work in. I have to part in a parking lot and then walk approximately 2 blocks to the building i work in. That 2 blocks sucks so bad at 6:45am in winter when it can be 2F with 45-50mph winds. The worst so far was the first winter i worked here and it was -48F walking in one morning, i could could hardly even catch my breath to keep walking and the wind kept blowing me backwards on the ice.


----------



## Bruce

Before it is cold enough that you think you are gonna die, it hurts to breathe!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> Before it is cold enough that you think you are gonna die, it hurts to breathe!



True...i get that at 10F though with a strong wind but maybe i am a whimp lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes! the painful to breath... and I feel you @misfitmorgan I choose to walk a mile give or take in the sky walk system which has not so great heat but instead of walking the 2.5 blocks outside down by the great lake superior I will take it! We have to pay for our parking or have to park 5 blocks up the steep duluth hill if we want street parking for free. Ugh. No thanks...


----------



## TAH

29 Degrees.


----------



## misfitmorgan

You know....two winters ago Alaska got our winter and we got Alaska's...i never want that again!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

misfitmorgan said:


> True...i get that at 10F though with a strong wind but maybe i am a whimp lol.


I can manage about -5 especially when conditioned.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Poka_Doodle said:


> I can manage about -5 especially when conditioned.



i think half the problem is i go from 90F aka living room directly outside to 10F or lower and out to the wood pile which has no cover at all and the wind whips through. If i'm say in the barn im fine...cause no wind. Not to mention i have really long hair and it makes it hard to see in the wind


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, my girls look to be starting to show . May is getting a bit of a belly as is olive. May is a doe who is "lean" no matter what. She just doesn't get fat. She's not boney or underweight, just maintains a nice and even body type and she's getting wider. Olive.... She tends to get a bit..... Pudgy but nothing too bad. she can just look a little preggo on occasion but only during the summer and when she has lots of greens to munch. Usually she stays consistent during the cold winter months. Tilda is a hard one to see anything.... She has such a thick body that she hasn't changed a lot yet I don't think. And scarlet.... Well, I don't even know if rebel has done anything yet with her so we will see I guess. She's also a very large doe and wider in basically every way than may.  I can't wait for my turn for kids lol


----------



## TAH

Hope they are all bred and come out with over half doelings￼￼￼￼￼￼!


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Hope they are all bred and come out with over half doelings￼￼￼￼￼￼!


Thanks! We won't be planning on keeping any back this year as I'd really like to get a doe from certain lines to add in and maybe another buck from unrelated lines but.... We will see. I'm not ready to make that leap in adding more yet. I really like the number I have lol.


----------



## TAH

Would the doe be a nubian?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I am so sorry about Rumley, Samantha!!  I just was seeing some of your posts; I know it is hard to lose them.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Would the doe be a nubian?


Yes she would.  anything from here on out will be lol


----------



## luvmypets

I honestly couldn't see you "NOT" retaining at least one doeling. I mean these are your first kids  FWI if you are anything like me, it is very easy to fall in love with them.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha yes. It will be!


----------



## Baymule

Below zero?? No thanks! I thought it was cold at 19* this morning!


----------



## samssimonsays

we thought it was a heat wave with people in shorts yesterday at 21*!  

*i wish I were kidding but I'm not.... There were actually people out walking with shorts on *


----------



## Bruce

There was a guy where I worked that wore shorts 365 days a year, 366 every 4th year. Even when he was out helping his friend at the Christmas tree farm. Winter coat, boots and shorts. I guess some people are a bit OCD.


----------



## NH homesteader

I saw a few t-shirts yesterday.  It only got up to about 18. Crazy people. It'll be in the 30's later this week.  Maybe we'll go swimming.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We moved from Hawaii to Maine in August, and Mom had to go buy us some coats and pants...the 'Locals' were wearing tank tops and shorts!!....even asked us if we wanted to go Swimming... we kindly refused the Offer....


----------



## NH homesteader

You Southern folks would love the Polar Plunge. 
http://www.polarplunge.com/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....see it on the News each yr....and everybody talks about just how 'Idiotic' those people are...and Laugh at the 'DumbA**es'...


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> We moved from Hawaii to Maine in August, and Mom had to go buy us some coats and pants...the 'Locals' were wearing tank tops and shorts!!....even asked us if we wanted to go Swimming... we kindly refused the Offer....


You know, it is still pretty warm in Maine in August. Of course if swimming meant "in the ocean" that is a WHOLE different thing!

MANY years ago my sister and BIL were in Hawaii for 2 years (Navy gave him $10K and 2 years shore duty in Hawaii to reup). Went to my Mother's in So. Cal for Christmas then to Hawaii for a week. 80F in Hawaii when I left, -20F in Vermont 12 hours later. Talk about a temperature "swing"!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yikes. That's shock a system!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah I've never done it. I'll donate to the cause without freezing thanks! Lol

@samssimonsays do you give any supplemental/different feed in the winter to help your goats stay warm?2 of my 6 just look like they're freezing! The rest seem fine. And they're not my oldest or youngest,  so no real reason why they would be.


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> You Southern folks would love the Polar Plunge.
> http://www.polarplunge.com/



*NO WE WOULDN'T!  

*


----------



## NH homesteader

You just love  to watch us dumb Northerners huh?


----------



## CntryBoy777

An idiot is an idiot no matter Which side of the Mason-Dixon they are standing on....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## TAH

I wore a tee-shirt and short skirt with leggings out in 23 yesterday I wasn't that cold, I guess I am made to live in  the cold !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @TAH it is really nice to be Young....not sure you'd do it in 20-30yrs tho....


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't DO cold. Anything below 50 and I'm freezing.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah...  I melt above 80 degrees so this weather actually works better for me... Weird right.


----------



## TAH

If I could have it 50-60 all the time I would be the happiest person alive.


----------



## Bruce

You would have to fight my wife for that title @TAH  She wouldn't complain at all if it were always between 50F and 60F. Now DD1, she wears a hooded sweatshirt in the house when it is 68 because she is cold.


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> @samssimonsays do you give any supplemental/different feed in the winter to help your goats stay warm?2 of my 6 just look like they're freezing! The rest seem fine. And they're not my oldest or youngest,  so no real reason why they would be.


 
I give beet pulp pellets, calf manna and alfalfa pellets with their sweet feed and hay. Otherwise, nope. Mine are all fine and then when they see me start shivering....  rebel got a little skinny when he was getting bullied by the bigger goats and is now in a stall next to them to give him his own food and hay. He gets a lot more right now to help bulk him back up quickly as he needs it desperately. I have debated getting him a dog coat to help as well.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am usually sitting at work in my 70* office with my heater on under my desk, sweater or long sleeved shirt on with either my jacket or another sweater on as well and I'm still chilled......  I don't do cold well. I'd love it at 65-70* all the time lol.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww poor dude! I've got girl drama in the doe pen.  Perhaps the shivering is more of a poor me mom,  I'm freezing! Lol


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Aww poor dude! I've got girl drama in the doe pen.  Perhaps the shivering is more of a poor me mom,  I'm freezing! Lol


My buckling was in with the girls..... The smallest doe is brutal to him (he's smaller than her) so she picks on him and the other Alpine doe does too. Ugh. My alpines are kinda jerks.... The rest are all Nubians or the one is half nubian.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Good alfalfa hay is great for them to keep warm in my experience. 

When it gets really cold I'm known to give the girls a "midnight alfalfa snack".


----------



## NH homesteader

It's not all alpines! Lol my mini alpines are so sweet.  My Nigies are bullies! My Nigie herd queen has adopted one of the mini alpines as her own haha but she is beating the snot out of the other one.ugh!


----------



## NH homesteader

I can't find alfalfa! Ugh!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have a hard tine finding quality alfalfa hay here as well so I have started buying the pellets. It will come in handy when milking as last year I bought a ton with my nubian in milk and once that was gone I haven't been able to get my hands on it. I may have found some a couple hours away for this coming year but that's a long drive for the amount we'd be able to carry. Those pellets seemed to be exactly what my little guy needed to help bulk up. And it will help when I'm milking in the spring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know when you make any change in diet it has to be a little at a time, but I am interested in the beet pulp....how much to feed is used in ratio? and is it something they have to get used to or do they naturally like it? and its benefits?


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know when you make any change in diet it has to be a little at a time, but I am interested in the beet pulp....how much to feed is used in ratio? and is it something they have to get used to or do they naturally like it? and its benefits?


I used the pellets because I am uneasy on the regular expanding so much and it is too cold here to fuss with soaking it. I started VERY slowly with a pellet or two by hand (mine are huge loves and greedy) a day and slowly moved it up. Now I have a less than measured way of things as I sprinkle it on top of their feed now (maybe my small hands worth of a handful and I have 4 goats eating out of the trough. My goats have a pretty strong stomach and have never had an upset while changing or adding anything so I have been fortunate but it is always advised to do things super slowly. The alfalfa was a little more when adding it in but still only a few pellets until gradually increased to a small hand full. Mine thought beet pulp pellets were like candy but my littlest buckling who I was trying to beef up just mouths it and doesn't care for it as much... he also prefers me to hand feed him  We have been working through some attachment issues with him.


----------



## Baymule

I have fed my horses beet pulp before, they love it. It is the dried shreds left over from making sugar. You are supposed to soak it, but I never have. Since  sugar beets are GMO, I buy cane sugar at the grocery store. And since sugar beets are GMO, I tried to grow a row of non GMO beets this past spring. Those beets are on my list of failures. I am steadily improving the soil, so I expect to have success at some point. I want to be able to give treats in the winter to the sheep. The beet shreds you buy also have molasses on them for sweetness. First the sugar is squeezed out, then added back, go figure.


----------



## NH homesteader

We used to feed beet pulp to my MIL's horses when we watched them for her.  Never thought to use it for goats.  We soaked it in warm water even in winter. They ate fast though. 

I need to get alfalfa pellets.  I was using organic ones but they were $22/bag. I love being  organic and all but that's not going to happen! Not on one income! 

I didn't know sugar beets were a GMO crop. Can't trust anything can you...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here in this area alfalfa is only available in pellets...$15/50#bg and a compressed 40# dehydrated hay bale @$17/bundle....I have stopped feeding the pellets and feed alfafa-oats pellet and I give them the dehydrated hay in the evening....of course there is bermuda hay available free choice....the reason I stayed with the alfalfa-oat pellets is they have copper in it and since I began feeding it to them they started looking better and healthier....but, if something like the beet pulp is good for them and they like it then am always interested in doing better for them....thanks All for the info....and wasn't aware they were a GMO either...thanks for letting us know Bay!!


----------



## Baymule

You can buy non GMO mangel beet seed and sugar beet seed at www.rareseeds.com


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I feed a beet pulp/alfalfa pellet/goat feed mix to all the growing kids here. 

Some of the bucks are on a "heavy" grain (feed) diet, I think the beet pulp is a good "buffer" on concentrated diets. It also adds the fibers, good when you have some goats that don't eat a whole lot of hay.


----------



## NH homesteader

Do you soak it? I'm interested in this...


----------



## samssimonsays

Wow I didn't know it was gmo bay! Thanks! 

I really am happy with how my goats have looked since starting my alfalfa pellets. I started beet pulp to prepare them for the rough winters we have here but the added bonus of the alfalfa blew me away. My girl, mays, condition seems to be much better since starting it. She is built with bonier hips than my others so even when in prime condition she looks skinny to me but she gave everything she had while in milk and has fully regained her condition since starting this new diet.


----------



## NH homesteader

I need to start separating my girls for feeding.  My herd queen is FAT,  my other Nigie is perfect and my minis look fine but are growing still so need more! One of them has gotten huge.  I seriously need to weigh her. 

My buckling seriously needs to have some sort of supplement too so I'm going to try this!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, this morning at 3:40 sadie had a seizure. 5 weeks +1 day since her last one. Longest she's gone in between. Sigh. She had a second episode (each episode was two seizures back to back) around 5. She only continues to have more that get worse and then she's blind and deaf for a week by the time she's having them close enough together to administer the Valium so I gave it to her. She is sleeping again but had just gotten up and was totally with it. That is huge. They take so much out of everyone involved and leave her completely out of it for days, last time was over a week before she recovered fully. I would prefer she not have them at all but at least they "seem" under control at the moment again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww poor girl....good time between is getting longer and the recovery is shorter....but, I know it is still very concerning on your part and the family....Hope it all ceases for her soon and y'all nerves can settle too....


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Baymule

I hate that she had another seizure episode, but if there is longer and longer gaps in between, then maybe she is on the road to recovery. I sure hope so.

On the beet pulp, for those in cold climates, I am sure a nice warm mash of beet pulp would be a welcome treat for your animals. Just pour boiling water over the shreds and let it soak a few minutes.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. She had another double seizure at nine. Four hours after the Valium was administered. Bet had me give her another pill...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no....  I know you were really getting your hopes up (as all of us were) that she was past the seizure activity.  I'm so sorry...  Still hoping for a complete recovery


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you. She's had two more now. Up to nine in less than 12 hours. Bet is closed until one. Will be heading towards there at one and be there for a 1:45. Valium isn't helping. And they are happening every hour again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our thoughts and Prayers are with ya up there!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you.


----------



## NH homesteader

Poor girl.  Hope the vet can help.  So sorry this is happening again  and


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry Sam!! 
Praying for you guys...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh noooo...   Prayers and best wishes headed your way.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hoping for the best


----------



## samssimonsays

We made it to the vet in between seizures. Hoping to see the vet soon.... She had her last around 12:45.


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## samssimonsays

We are home and in the house resting. She had a seizure after I put her in the car to pay at the vets so back in we went. They gave iv Valium and we start potassium bromide once a day on top of her three zonicimides a day.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad you were there when she seized again, but  NOT glad that ya'll had to go through that again.    Hope the new meds can get her stabilized.


----------



## Bruce

How much valium had that dog had in the last 12 hours???

I'm so, so sorry that she is having seizures again.


----------



## samssimonsays

She had 5cc in the butt at 5 am and 5 more in the vein at about 2:30. She turned into a puddle almost instantly.


----------



## TAH

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Baymule

Praying for y'all.


----------



## samssimonsays

She started having them again. That's almost exactly 4 hours after the last Valium again. If she has another I'm supposed to give her another Valium and another potassium bromide?....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Has ANYTHING changed? Food? Treats? etc. etc.
Weird that she hasn't had any in over 5 weeks and now she is having them full force. I feel so bad for you & Sadie. 

Do you work tomorrow?


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Has ANYTHING changed? Food? Treats? etc. etc.
> Weird that she hasn't had any in over 5 weeks and now she is having them full force. I feel so bad for you & Sadie.
> 
> Do you work tomorrow?


Nothing. She's 1.5 weeks off her antibiotic course. That's it. I sprayed her with apple cider vinegar last night. But that's it. Foods been changed for over a week. Only treats she gets are cheese slices with her pills (from day one) and sweet Tatter fries made in the USA.....


----------



## NH homesteader

Is someone home with  her tomorrow? I feel so terribly for all of you


----------



## samssimonsays

I took today off instead of tomorrow. Hubby is home tonorrow. We had both planned for it off to get things done but this pleas more important. I really didn't get anything done. When we got back from the vet and she was a complete puddle I left her sleeping in the car while I vacuumed and swept to avoid stressing her out with the noise. Took care of the goats before I carried her in as well. :/ she's dropped another two pounds. She had been down there pounds last time.


----------



## NH homesteader

Glad she won't be alone tomorrow.  I hope she gets some rest  with the meds and is with it tomorrow.


----------



## Ferguson K

Since it's to late to call and I know you've been up all day, please let me know how she's doing in the morning.


----------



## babsbag

I'm sorry about all of this, I know how much you were hoping that it was over. It really makes you wonder if the antibiotics were holding the seizures at bay.  What a crazy roller coaster ride.


----------



## samssimonsays

She only had that one seizure last night after her last Valium and we dis no have to give any other meds. She slept through and woke up and was super happy and excited to see me laying on the couch and woke me up. She gets that way when she's not fully there yet after her episodes . The cat was busy trying to get a mouse which kept me up most of the night..... :/ we are holding our breath that this continues to improve for sadie.... At this point sadly we are uncertain of how much time we have with her left.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry that you have to deal with all this. I don't know if I'm getting senile, but I can't remember if you ever said what exactly the cause of all this is? Do you know or is everything still suspect?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that she is having seizures again


----------



## samssimonsays

Everything is still suspect. Sigh. I made it ten miles down the road before I got a call she'd had another one. So I came home. Of course it happens right before a weekend and holiday. It's been one hour now and she only had the one, not a double.


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I pray she recovers fully Sam


----------



## Baymule

Ya'll are pulling out all the stops to make her better. No dog could have a better family to pour out all the love and care that ya'll have. Sometimes things just don't make sense and you wonder why. I hope you can find the answer, but there might not be an answer and all you can do is love her.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

She had another seizure. Six hours to the minute apart. It was 12 hours to the minute apart for this morning's and four hours to the minute from her one before last night's. Yesyerday it was all 1 hour to the minute apart. I just don't know..... I don't think we can handle losing three dogs in three years aged 1, 2 and 1. It's been hard enough losing two on three years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just gut wrenching and heart wrending Sam....and it certainly doesn't sound good....you have my Support in whatever ya Decide....but, the emotional 'Rollercoaster' has got to end soon one way or another...otherwise you'll go Insane....our Thoughts and Prayers are still with you and your Family thru all of this.


----------



## TAH

Praying she makes it thru this!!
Has Stella had many issues lately?


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sigh....sure hope this pattern doesn't continue.  Praying for a Christmas miracle for ya'll.


----------



## NH homesteader

X2,  so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I know nothing I can say will make it better. I have been thinking of you. Praying for the best. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## babsbag

I am very sorry and sad for all of you. I was really hoping that this was behind you and Sadie.  It is so frustrating when the reason can't be determined.


----------



## Ferguson K

Just got off the phone with Sam. 

They have out Sadie back on antibiotics. She has had several more seizures and had one when they were leaving the vets office. She's really out of it but holding in there.

The vet wants to put Sadie down, it seems.

Sam is "unplugging" this weekend and spending time with Sadie and her DH.  Time is unknown.

I will update as I get them.

Sadie is resting comfortably currently .


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@samssimonsays


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Bruce

That is going to be a really tough decision. I'm glad it isn't mine to make.

Thanks for the update @Ferguson K and to Sam when she comes back online.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

So sorry.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have had to do that and it is never easy. Best thoughts and prayers no matter what happens.


----------



## TAH




----------



## NH homesteader

Thanks @Ferguson K for passing this along.

@samssimonsays


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Thank you @Ferguson K...
So sorry Sam... Praying for you!


----------



## samssimonsays

We are enjoying some down time from the seizures. We pushed to try the antibiotics again. This bet upped the antibiotic dose so if my gut is right it will hopefully get it under control. 

She just woke up herself as I started typing this. We are praying for a Christmas miracle right now. This has been the worst episode any of the dogs have had by far. 

We are stuck between a rock and a hard place as she is totally fine when she's fine and really sick when she's seizing.... The good usually outweigh the bad but the past two days it's been more bad. Thank you so much to everyone for their continued support. Today sadie turned 13 months old. We aren't ready to lose another puppy.


----------



## samssimonsays

This morning she is feeling loads better and her head is back. You can see in her eyes that they are normal again. She's chewing on her bones which she hasn't been able to focus on to do so since Thursday. She's still a little clumsy but that is all normal. We are not out of the woods yet but this gives hope and A huge sigh of relief for us at the moment. I will be offline the rest of the holiday or so but I wanted to thank you all from the bottoms of our hearts for sending good thoughts her way. Merry Christmas to everyone. May it be filled with happiness, miracles and love.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Good to Hear!!...and thanks for the update..


----------



## NH homesteader

Great to hear she's doing better today.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ferguson K

Merry Christmas Friend.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Thoughts and prays are with you and your family!  Merry Christmas


----------



## babsbag

Hope she continues to fight through this and that the antibiotics help. I have a curious side to me so I did some reading last night and discovered that some people with seizure disorder actually respond favorably to antibiotics but it seems that no one really knows why.  If they go off the antibiotics the seizures return. 

Praying that you have a great Christmas.


----------



## samssimonsays

With Christmas yesterday we knew we'd be gonna all day so we had to bring sadie (with Stella too) with us. we have been seizure free since Friday at 4ish. Still deaking with some side effects from the seizures of her being slightly disoriented and hard to see or hear but she's playful and coming back to us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for sharing such Good News!!....and hope the 'Healing' continues...for her and you all Too!!...


----------



## babsbag

What a great update to read on Christmas morning. I am praying that she continues to improve.


----------



## TAH

Hope this is a turning point! 
Have a happy Christmas !


----------



## samssimonsays

We had a nice relaxing day today with a small trip out to get hay. Ice and snow made driving dicey for today. Thankfully I was off today from work. that was a bit of a trek even at only 5 miles down the road. Loaded hauled and unloaded 15 bales this time. 



 

 

 

 

 
Dixie took over my Christmas present blankie....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So Happy for ya!!!....ya sure needed a Relaxing day for sure...and Sadie certainly did...the 'Trio' looked good in the snow....


----------



## Bruce

Cute animals. Aren't cats funny? DD1's cat does that too


People think the pictures are taken after someone covers the cat up but nope, they bury themselves. We have 3 indoor only cats, he is the only one that does this.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that she continues to feel better!


----------



## Baymule

Our prayers are with ya'll.


----------



## TAH

Oh yes cats love to steal blankets lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night I received some devastating news that gave us a lot of answers for the seizures. Yesterday a second puppy, Bernard, began having seizures. This means it is in fact genetic and we really are just *THAT* unlucky.... The goal is to control the seizures and remain on the quality over quantity mind set. I am shattered yet relieved. Absolutely sick that it is happening to another one of the puppies and my friend whom owns him.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no....  While it does lift the mystery of what's causing it, it certainly doesn't make it any easier to know.  I'm so sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a difficult answer to receive, but al least you do have one....does this mean she'll have to be on the antibiotics for the duration?....truly heart wrenching...


----------



## Latestarter

And so the issue spreads to affect another animal and another family. What a shame!   So sorry for you and your friend. I hope no more of the pups develop the issue as well. Some minor relief that you've eliminated so many other cause possibilities. Total bummer that it looks to be a life-long issue for those affected. I hope a cost effective solution can be determined so all can lead more or less normal lives.


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry to hear it's genetic.


----------



## babsbag

Sorry that it isn't something that can be cured.   But always a relief to know the reason.


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm glad you found out what is causing this.  But I'm sorry that it's genetic


----------



## luvmypets

Im so sorry, that is so upsetting that it is genetic  

Many hugs and prayers to you Sam


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gosh Sam. That is awful. 

I know your heart hurts for the owners too. 
Glad you know the cause, not the answer we were hoping for but at least you know. And the owners of the other pups as well. At least they aren't in the same situation you were in with all the guesses and don't need to run every test under the sun. 

Do you know what the chances are for all the pups to be effected? Is there a chance that some won't experience this? 

 I know this is hard for you.


----------



## TAH




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

praying for you guys and your friend


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Gosh Sam. That is awful.
> 
> I know your heart hurts for the owners too.
> Glad you know the cause, not the answer we were hoping for but at least you know. And the owners of the other pups as well. At least they aren't in the same situation you were in with all the guesses and don't need to run every test under the sun.
> 
> Do you know what the chances are for all the pups to be effected? Is there a chance that some won't experience this?
> 
> I know this is hard for you.


It will completely be a gamble to which puppies will develop epilepsy at this time. They could get it at any time and any age or they could never get one at all. They could have an occasional one from a trigger like bad food, bee sting, allergic reaction or even just changing their food and then never have another one again. There is too much gray area with Epilepsy from what we are finding....


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all for your kind words of support and encouragement. It sure has been a roller coaster of a year here!


----------



## Hens and Roos

and  for all the pups!


----------



## samssimonsays

The girls were super excited for their treats this morning. 




Sadie still can't see very well after her last seizure episode but she is coming around slowly. 


 
And this morning I managed to get a decent photo of Tilda, my Snubian. With all of the snow and her being so white it has been a difficult task during the day. She is due in April, if she settled the first time, as a FF. EEK!


----------



## Hens and Roos

poor Sadie, just looking at the picture I can see what you mean


----------



## Southern by choice

This is a really tough one. You had no way of knowing and I just want you to remind yourself of that. 
Knowing that there is something genetic in the breeding gives you an answer but I know it compounds the agony.
These things do happen and you would never want to have someone go through this, please Sam keep that in your mind- this is not something you did nor could you have done anything about.

I guess what I am saying is do not guilt yourself. Whenever there is a breeding a breeder watches that litter to see what traits came through... good and bad. Unfortunately there was something unforeseen.


----------



## Bruce

Is dog epilepsy markedly different than human epilepsy? If not, do the vets prescribe similar medications? LOTS of people do just fine for decades and decades once the right medicine and dose (for them personally) is used.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you SBC, I am trying to remind myself of that but it is very fresh right now. It had nothing to do with Stella, just that there was an unknown gene hiding in Rum. The farm he came from was not at fault either as no one knew that this gene was hiding. If all the animals are healthy for generations, how does one know? They don't.

Bruce, They are very similar and actually some of the same meds are used in both human and canine. It is a matter of finding a med that works and a dose that works as well. Sadly, after 3 meds with Rumely nothing was working and we are struggling with Sadie to find one that does work. The vets want to see 1-3 seizures a year or less if possible as each time they have them, there is damage done...


----------



## Hens and Roos

from our experience, knowledge about seizures(the human ones) is still a work in progress and as a person gets older the meds that once worked no longer do.....

hang in there


----------



## samssimonsays

Bad pictures as it was dark when I got home.... And dark when I leave. 

Here is olive. Originally bred for March 24th? Kids but went into heat two weeks later as well. This will be her first freshening. 


 
May won't be due until late April to mid may. She will be a second freshener and she had twins her first year. 


 
And scarlet. She will be due in late April to mid may if rebel did the job. This will be her second freshening and she had a single her first.


----------



## luvmypets

They all look great, Im so looking forward to your first kids!


----------



## Southern by choice

Funny how it is a long way off  and then suddenly it's time!
Fun to watch them get baby bellies, and then bigger baby bellies, and then BIGGER baby bellies.... and then it is just sad.


----------



## Baymule

While I am glad that now at least you know why, I grieve for you that it is genetic. You had no way of knowing, so don't beat yourself up over it. You and your husband are fantastic doggie parents that any dog would be blessed ten times over to live in your house. I hope that it can be managed with the right meds.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much for your kind words. We, too, hope we can find the right meds for our baby girl.


----------



## samssimonsays

Made sone soup for the freezer so we can just warm it up for meals or lunches today! Chicken noodle and beef and potato, yum!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Looks good!


----------



## samssimonsays

Made some yummy dog treats yesterday as well. The pups are super happy with them lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Some Pics from our holiday weekend


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yummm!! I can almost smell that Bread all the way down here.. ....and it looks like ya had some Good days there...the "Shot in the Arm" ya truly needed.


----------



## samssimonsays

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yummm!! I can almost smell that Bread all the way down here.. ....and it looks like ya had some Good days there...the "Shot in the Arm" ya truly needed.


It truly was what I needed. And that bread.... Absolute HEAVEN! My first time making it and I can never go back!


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Funny how it is a long way off  and then suddenly it's time!
> Fun to watch them get baby bellies, and then bigger baby bellies, and then BIGGER baby bellies.... and then it is just sad.


It is! Last year felt like kissing season for me would never come due to my does not being old enough. The wait has been killer!


----------



## NH homesteader

Kissing season? There's a season for that? 

So...  Heavenly bread and no recipe? Sheesh!


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Kissing season? There's a season for that?
> 
> So...  Heavenly bread and no recipe? Sheesh!


 OOOPS! But yes, there is! It is called Valentines day!


----------



## animalmom

OK we got the human treats, the dog treats but where are the goat treats?  Goaties everywhere demand equal time!  Please and thank you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha! My baaaad! I will be making them some when I have some more time. I have books full of my own dog and human recipes.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

ETA: "my baaad" =


----------



## Bruce

Um, I wasn't aware that humans were eaten often enough to have cook books with recipes!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

samssimonsays said:


> Last year felt like kissing season for me would never come


Gees, that is another season we do not have in this state.  I think I need to move to Minnesota.


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> ETA: "my baaad" =


I am glad you caught that one!


----------



## samssimonsays

WOW! Everyone is on a roll this new year!


----------



## NH homesteader

I was going to suggest goat treats before they get maaaaaad?


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## TAH

samssimonsays said:


> WOW! Everyone is on a roll this new year!


Not me!! 
x2


----------



## samssimonsays

I sucked it up and ordered some really nice colored pencils I have been wanting to practice with and have gotten this far. It is taking. For. Ever. But I am happy with it so far which is really saying something lol.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Nice job!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Nice!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Very nice!  The right side of my brain is not even close to being that well developed.


----------



## NH homesteader

I draw really lovely stick figures. 

Seriously do appreciate your talent immensely!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is always "Depth" in your work, and ya have a Great "Eye".....I am always Amazed how ya make it look so Realistic, too!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice! I'm like @NH homesteader, stick figures for me!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Awesome!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha! Thank you all! I was  very skeptical that I would still have it in me to work with color... But now I am liking it, my patience is just NOT. Which is sad because I have spent 4 hours on it and I feel like it is too long  Still longer to go but I can't stop until it is finished and looking forward to playing around with some colors and doing color splashes in some of my pieces until I am comfortable with entire color portraits. This one is for my Father in Law for father's day I think.... Not sure LOL. I am sure I will have to make one for my husband too


----------



## Bruce

When a person can draw like that, they don't have to "suck it up", they get really good tools. Anything less would be a waste! 

I can do stick figures too! And they wouldn't look any different with cheap colored pencils or the most expensive available.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> When a person can draw like that, they don't have to "suck it up", they get really good tools. Anything less would be a waste!


 You are so right. I just have a hard time spending money on my "fun" things when I usually put it into the animals or house.


----------



## Bruce

Um, @samssimonsays you could be making money with those "fun things"!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Um, @samssimonsays you could be making money with those "fun things"!


 true...  Trying to get them to take off has been a struggle. Year three of promoting and pushing myself to improve as well as promote them. It gets disheartening when it feels like all you are doing is spinning your wheels. But I bought loose leaf paper, hope to get the basement area cleaned up enough to get my drafting table soon and my office area put back together (a leaky pipe caused us to move everything to fix it and we haven't put it back together yet....  I dropped the ball on it. Lots of cleaning out the basement to make room to make it livable again with a living room and Tv as well as my office.


----------



## TAH

Very talented!!!!

Have you tried etsy? My mom does pins and magnet's and sells on etsy and pretty good.


----------



## samssimonsays

TAH said:


> Very talented!!!!
> 
> Have you tried etsy? My mom does pins and magnet's and sells on etsy and pretty good.


I have actually! It can take years to get something like this off the ground so I am sticking with it.


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> I have actually! It can take years to get something like this off the ground so I am sticking with it.



Glad to hear!!


----------



## TAH

x2


----------



## Baymule

The colors open up a whole new dimension for you. I can't wait to see more of your adventures in color.


----------



## Bruce

You'll hit it @samssimonsays just need to find the right niche. There is some pretty lame stuff out there that sells, and some great ones. House-Mouse Designs comes to mind.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all for your encouragement! 

I decided to try ebay as well... That's definitely different for me lol. We will see! All I can do is keep trying


----------



## NH homesteader

Great idea.  My aunt is an artist also and she has had some luck on etsy,  but she is pretty computer illiterate so she's finally enlisted her daughter to help,  haha. She only does originals,  she'll never do something twice because she finds it boring.  She's a character!


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Great idea.  My aunt is an artist also and she has had some luck on etsy,  but she is pretty computer illiterate so she's finally enlisted her daughter to help,  haha. She only does originals,  she'll never do something twice because she finds it boring.  She's a character!


I've done the same thing twice but it's usually because I didn't like the first one lol! I have had prints made of some original pieces but that's as far as I've gotten to making the same thing twice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@samssimonsays How's it going over your way?


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> @samssimonsays How's it going over your way?


We are doing good surviving the cold and a second blown up engine in the same car in a year.... Car shopping now. Sigh. We were planning on a new car come spring so not prepared for the rush of that but so goes life! How are y'all doing?


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck with your car search!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks! We test drove three and decided on a make and model. Now just have to find the right one and in our price range.


----------



## NH homesteader

I hate car shopping! But I love new (to me) cars. Good luck!


----------



## TAH

I use to like car shopping with dad until this year, when we had to go to Portland and Washington 9 times in a 12 day span...Not fun! 

Hope your searching goes well!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sorry I've been quiet lately. Just a lot going on. Overwhelming at times but also super busy with work and home. Cleaned out a stall in the barn. It's the January thaw right now with temps in the high 30's. It's a heat wave and we've all enjoyed it! I made some cheese yesterday with my cheese press from my dh finally. Yum! And I finished my first colored portrait.



 

 

 

 


And I'm not 100% sure on if the girls are pregnant or not but no one has cycled again or at least not where the buck has been interested.....They aren't due until April, mid to late depending on the doe.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is good to hear from ya, and sure good to hear and see that ya have kept "Busy". Congrats on the Cheese! 
Your art work is really Awesome, too!


----------



## samssimonsays

It is with the heaviest of heart that I post this.... Tank was formerly Bernard, puppy number 7 born to Stella and rumely and diagnosed with canine epilepsy also Thursday before new years. Today, his owner and good friend came home to find tank had passed away from a seizure. My heart breaks for the family. Breaks for tank. And breaks in knowing that our time in very unknown with sadie but rests in the peace that he is now with rumely over the rainbow bridge and will be there watching out for our sweet girls and the rest of the puppies in the litter.


----------



## Bruce

Seems like a bad dream you can't wake up from. 

How many pups were there and how many are still alive? Do/did ANY not have epilepsy?


----------



## samssimonsays

So far only rumely, sadie and tank had epilepsy only so far. Stella is healthy, it came solely from rumely. There were 8 pups total. I am just sick about it.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No words 

I know this is devastating for you as well as the owners. Just awful.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't know what to say other than I am so sorry, and I know this brings Rumely's passing back to you. But you also need to remember that it isn't anything you could have known. I'm sorry for you and for them. Go hug your girls.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh my gosh. I feel that heaviness with you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I am so sorry, for you and the other family also.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I am so sorry Sam


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wounds take longer to Heal, when something is always ripping the Scab off.


----------



## babsbag

I am sorry, I know how devastating this is for everyone involved and the not knowing has got to be the worst feeling ever. 

I am almost afraid to ask...how has Sadie been doing? Is she still on the antibiotics?


----------



## promiseacres

So sorry.


----------



## Latestarter

Wow Sam... With all that you and the Dogs have been through, "sorry" just sounds so inadequate  I wish there were others.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all very much. It is definitely a huge blow for all of us. For one, I hurt for my friend, for two... I know the pain too well and the fear of it all to not feel absolutely shattered by this news. I "know" it is not anyones fault for this, I just hate that others have to go through it. 

As for Sadie, at the moment she is doing ok. She has not had an episode since Friday the 23rd so fingers crossed, toes crossed, eyes and legs crossed along with many prayers that she stays that way. But we all know that the odds are not great at this point for her. We give her extra love, extra treats, little to no punishment (but she really doesn't need it usually. she has been our best puppy thus far in that aspect) And even if she is in bed when we try to climb in, instead of before where we would make her get off we now climb in, form around her and love on her. We will choose to lay on the floor with her from time to time if she looks at us and give her lots of kisses on the head and nose. I look into her eyes and see nothing but love from her at all times. She gets to go for meaningless car rides that I leave her in the car and get groceries or just to go get gas or milk from the gas station just simply because she enjoys car rides. We have also cut out most everything and I make her treats for her besides the one bag of made in the USA dehydrated sweet potatoes that I get them occasionally.


----------



## luvmypets

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this 

As I have read through this I was wondering if there is possibly a dietary aspect that triggers the seizures? I don't know much about dogs, but maybe it is something you could look into? It's most likely a recessive trait considering only two of the pups got it. No matter what it is I pray that Sadie and you can get through this


----------



## samssimonsays

We thought that as well but 3 of the other pups are on the Diamond Naturals and we weren't. We were on Taste of the Wild for Rumely's tummy troubles with Grain. We switched their food in mid November to the Diamond Naturals after we lost Rumely as it has everything to look for in an epileptic friendly food. I believe that the "natural" flea repellent of apple cider vinegar and water that most likely triggered her last episode as the spray bottle really stressed her out and it smelled very strong. Both of which factors could cause seizures.


----------



## babsbag

My dog that had very mild epilepsy only had seizures after a stressful event, like a fight with our other dog, so stress definitely can trigger it. Hers was very very mild, nothing like what you are dealing with. We only witnessed two seizures, it didn't start until she was about 8 years old, and she lived until she was old and grey. I wish the same for Sadie.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you babs. We are praying and my family and I know friends here and in real life are as well.


----------



## TAH

So sorry sam.


----------



## samssimonsays

In this week's recap sadie has entered the realm of one year molars.... Yay..... She has been shredding every rope toy and is burning through the bones like mad. We've been through this with three dogs now. It is a challenge but once you make it through its well worth it lol.



 


In other not so great news, rumely jr had his first seizure this morning at 5 am. So far it was his only one but now that is three of the eight pups.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh dear, I'm so sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hate to hear this


----------



## samssimonsays

I really hate that this is happening to others. I don't like that we are going through it either but this is happening to them because of me.....


----------



## NH homesteader

It's not your fault. If you had known Rumely had a genetic seizure disorder and bred him anyway, selling the babies, then sure you would be a jerk. But you nurtured those babies and found them the best, most loving homes you could so they could have the best chance at a happy life. They are all loved, regardless of what happens with their seizures. You didn't know. And no one could have known.


----------



## babsbag

I am really really sorry. I know you feel responsible somehow, but you had no way to know this would happen.  And even though those dogs don't live with you they are still 'your pups', I know that feeling all too well and that makes this all even harder.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

samssimonsays said:


> but this is happening to them because of me.


Now Sam... You did Not know this would happen when you sold the pups... As far as you knew they were healthy happy pups. Don't go down that road, friend, please...


----------



## TAH

Praying for you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. I "know" it's not my fault but my heart is so heavy knowing that it was a mistake that happened due to me and I know no one blames me who bought the puppies. I have been supportive and helped in the means of informing them of everything as well as giving the name to our vets for theirs to consult with on a medication route as well. I spent a good hour on the phone with rj's momma yesterday explaining how he'd feel and what to expect and what to do if certain things happened. All of the puppies are such gentle souls and I can't explain how special they are.... Every person who has gotten one has said they have been the best behaved, easiest puppies they have ever had and there is a bond they have formed with them that is just above and beyond what they have ever had with another dog. These dogs feel so much and become so ingrained in their families they know what is asked before it happens. I have had that feeling with sadie from day one and it warms my heart to know that each person a pup went to feels this way as well. But it crushes me to know that this is happening as I know how it tore and tears is apart each time a seizure happens and not knowing how much longer you have with them..... Sigh. To top it all off, I'm a very empathic person and far less that happens to animals and people I don't know personally really weighs on my heart so something this close to home has really been hard for me. I have laid it at gods feet and I know what he chooses will happen. It will still be hard no matter what but I've made peace that its out of our control and to just love every minute we do have with her.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hang in there


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Love ya Sam


----------



## samssimonsays

Well it seems he hasn't had any others since the one early Sunday. So that is good! We had to drive in a snowy nightmare to go and pick up my new vehicle. Ugh. Of course it's been beautiful the past several weeks but as soon as we have to drive there hours one way the weather turns. We made it home safe. Now to try to relax before driving tomorrow morning on cruddy roads to work....


----------



## TAH

Stay safe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

samssimonsays said:


> It will still be hard no matter what but I've made peace that its out of our control and to just love every minute we do have with her.


Well Sam, that is all any of us can do. As you are very well aware of, "Life" comes and goes for people and animals each and every day. When it comes there isn't a guarantee that comes with it except it will not last forever, even tho we may wish it to be different. Some spend many yrs with some of their animals and friends and family. For some reason we lose "Sight" of that fact, because we all want to be around to enjoy all that are around us. When the reality of life does come, we seem to think that there is blame to be laid on someone or some thing that is the "Cause" of the loss. When the real fact is that with "Life" comes "Death".
We have no idea how long any has when they are born, and health doesn't always factor into the equation. Many are taken at a very young age due to unforeseen circumstances, and accidents of all kinds.
At the beginning of all this you were grasping for answers, now ya have one, but your power over it and "Life" has not changed the facts of "Life". Your attention is focused on it, because ya are aware of it and are anticipating the uncontrolable factor, because of the knowledge. However, we all are sitting in the same "Seat" as you, because none of us has a Clue when something will happen to any of our animals, and the "Shock" comes when the "Facts of Life" does come "Knocking at the Door".
So, that is why it is very important to Enjoy every moment we do have with all that we have every single day, because the day will come that either they or we won't be there anymore.

I do not say this in any kind of a mean, nasty way...or with a harsh tone, but until ya have the "Power" over the "Fact" it will continue to occur with or without your personal "Blessing". So, in reality, we are ALL in the very same "Boat" that you are in, because none have that "Power".


----------



## samssimonsays

I guess I wasn't getting notifications on my own posts.... I am just now seeing this. Thank you all  and @CntryBoy777 for your kind words.


----------



## samssimonsays

I have put a deposit down on hopefully a doeling Nubian due in early-mid April.... I can't wait. Hoping they have does this year!


----------



## CntryBoy777

No problem Sam, I've been having difficulties with Alerts, too.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Well, we brought Sadie to the vet yesterday. She has been doing very well since her seizures right before Christmas but her skin is super irritated again, like in the beginning of her Epilepsy. She was on a grain free diet then due to her dad being highly sensitive to it where it would inflame his bowl and was a nightmare we finally sorted out by week 12 with him. 

The vet put her on Prednisone for the itching and Amoxicillin for the lesions, we can not longer give her her pills in cheese so she gets peanut butter and loving that, and we have to change her dog food again. It is predicted to take upwards of 3 weeks to resolve but about 1 week to start to see improvement. Poor dog. She just can't get ahead of the ball.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww poor girl


----------



## samssimonsays

We will take it over our other options but I feel so bad for her. Under Vet orders we spent 2 weeks trying Benedryl to see if it would ease the itching but nothing.


----------



## promiseacres

Ugh hate skin issues. Can be so hard to treat.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Ugh hate skin issues. Can be so hard to treat.


The poor dog had them and they went away while on a sulfa antibiotic  but picked up fleas while in the vet for seizures. and once we FINALLY got those under control, the skin issues came back. This has been an extreme battle since September for her with the itching be it from the skin issues or fleas...


----------



## Hens and Roos

poor Sadie


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Bruce

She really just can't catch a break can she!

for all!


----------



## samssimonsays

I picked up some natural balance duck and sweet potato dog food tonight and we will be switching them over to that to see if it helps.


----------



## babsbag




----------



## samssimonsays

Her itching has subsided for the most part but I know that is the job of the prednizone. We have swithced her over to peanut butter for her treats and she's very happy about that. Lol.


----------



## Bruce

Jif or Skippy?


----------



## NH homesteader

My dogs LOVE peanut butter. Jif is the superior peanut butter, but I've switched over to the all natural no sugar added stuff. It's just not the same. Even the dogs agree.


----------



## samssimonsays

Choosey mom's choose jif, right?


----------



## NH homesteader

Exactly!


----------



## samssimonsays

We had a seizure night with sadie. Four in ten minutes and one more five hours after the Valium was given so we gave her her morning dose 1.5 hours early and she seems ok.... We are home to watch her today tho. I asked the vet if it could be caused from the food switch and she is doubtful and leaning towards more so caused by the steroids she's on. Sigh. Praying this one will have been a mild cluster.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Praying along with you!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## samssimonsays

She's had two more since I posted.... One around 1030 and another at 1240.


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry to hear


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh dear, so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer

To you and Sadie.


----------



## samssimonsays

We headed to the vet around 2 and she received iv Valium but she still had a seizure again at 430. She's been ok since but the vet thinks it could be a bumpy night. She's upped in meds and we have another Valium shot in case things get rough. Rule is one that lasts over five minutes or four in an hour to warrant the shot.


----------



## samssimonsays

The night went well miraculously, till about 330 when she had one more seizure. We gave her pills at 5 am, usually they come at six but she's been getting them at 430 past two doses, and she was good. She had a big one with two back to back at about 615 and she's still coming out of it and calming down. She circles and pases after them for about an hour usually give or take....


----------



## Hens and Roos

hoping you guys have a better day


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ditto that!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all! I hope so too....


----------



## NH homesteader

Hugs to you and Sadie. Hoping for a better day today for all of you


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Hoping things go smooth for you!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## samssimonsays

Report back from mom :

She did great today and got lots of love and snuggles and ate them up. 

Relief! Hubby is home now with her.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Glad she had a good day...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whew!  So glad to hear that!


----------



## NH homesteader

Well if ever a dog deserved a day of love and snuggles, it would be her! Glad she had a good day.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear she had a good day!


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night, things took a turn for the worse with Sadie's health and she is now with Rumely and Bernard, pain free. We find peace knowing she was born into our arms ad left in them knowing nothing but love and that we did everything possible until all options had been exhausted to help her. We were very blessed to have had the extra two months with her that we didn't think we would have at Christmas time. We were very blessed to have had her for the short time we did.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So sorry to hear


----------



## NH homesteader

I am so sorry. She had the best life a dog could have asked for.to you and Stella.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no.... so, so sorry.   I hope you can find some measure of comfort in knowing that you did everything possible for her that you could, and now she's at peace.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry, praying you may be able to ease your pain, but I know how hard that truly is. Find strength somewhere to help you get through.


----------



## Bruce

"condolences" is a kinda formal word but appropriate I guess.  I'm so sorry you, your family and Sadie had to go through all this. Heroic effort all around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You have fought hard and saw it thru for her sake, well beyond what most others would have done. It has been a very tough and rough stretch all the way to the end. Hopefully the "New Life" that is upon ya will give you the ability to find comfort and the strength to move forward from this difficult time in your life....


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... I can only imagine your feelings about all of this.   I'm glad that Sadie will no longer have to endure the suffering. I hope that your grief is short lived and that you can rebound. You did everything and more that could have been done. I'm truly sorry for your losses. Too many, and to close together.


----------



## babsbag

Not what I wanted to read. You shared these pups with all of us the day Stella went into labor and many of us have adopted Sadie as one of our own. I am sorry, you have been so much in the last few months, it just doesn't seem fair. You did the best possible and went way above and beyond, you animals are certainly loved and I know that they know that. Your a good mommy.


----------



## samssimonsays

Gosh guys, I was just thinking to myself how well I was doing so far today but when I read all of your beautiful responses, I lost it. I cannot express my gratitude for all of the love and support y'all have given over the last few months. As much as it saddens me that she is no longer with us, it has come as a relief that she will never suffer again. We will not have to dread coming home to finding her the way we found Rumely. We may even start to sleep without waking up in a panic every time the cat goes bump in the night. 

She had such a specific routine and so much love that we sort of find ourselves wondering what to do. 

Every morning my alarm would go off and she would be right at the floor on my side of the bed and I would have to avoid stepping on her. Then she'd get up and follow me into the bathroom and lay in there while I showered. When I was done she would go with me into the bedroom where I would wake up DH and she would jump in bed and they would cuddle while she got belly rubs and laid on her back in his arms. Once he got us I would bring the dogs out with me while i started my car and gave goats their breakfast and we would go in and she would eat her breakfast while I got her "treats" ready to give her. Then I would pack my lunch and get ready to leave. The girls would meet me at the top of the stairs and I would dole out nose and forehead kisses and ear scratches, tell them to be good girls and head to work. DH would then bring them out to start his vehicle and then pack his lunch and put sadie in her kennel with a treat, give stella hers and then head to work. When we would get home we would be absolutely sick wondering what we were going to walk in to but usually if you waited a minute or so at the door sadie would bark and we knew the coast was clear. Then they'd get to go outside and play while I do chores and they get to see the goats and make sure everything was ok with them. We'd then go into the house and she'd snack a little and get more "treats" and lounged in the kitchen while we made dinner. Rolling onto her back every time one of us glanced at her wanting belly rubs. She got them. She would lay at our feet while we ate at the table and we would rub her with our feet as we did so. Then we would head to the living room and lounge around with her. Most nights she'd lay on the couch with us others she'd roll over asking for belly rubs leading to floor snuggles and lots of belly rubs. She LOVED her nose kisses and would adore them. Before bed, pups went out to potty and then to bed we all went. Stella and the foot of the bed, sadie would eat and then like clock work she would come to my side of the bed wagging her tail and it bouncing off the register, bed frame and wall with her sniffer sniffing and place her head on the bed near my face and I would give her lots of ear scratches and kisses. She would head to Dh's side of the bed and do the same then return to my side of the bed and flop down with a sigh and we would all go to sleep. Every day this was our routine. Weekends would be long morning cuddles in the bed with her between us and four hands giving scratches all over. 

Basically, the day we found Rumely was the day we made sure to stop and love on her every second we wanted and she wanted. There are no regrets with her like I have with Rumely. We were both home with her on Monday, my mom got to snuggle her all day tuesday.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry. I lost Tippy my lab recently so I know that feeling. Like you I dread looking at what people will say because as nice as it is, the thoughts bring tears to my eyes. Hopefully the goats will give you something to smile about.


----------



## promiseacres

No words!


----------



## TAH

I just dropped in and was not expecting this, I am sorry this has happened!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I'm so, so sorry. 

She was loved.


----------



## samssimonsays

Today it is official. I picked up our sweet sadies ashes from the vet. It hit me much harder than I thought it would. Now it is official. Now it is real. She's home with us, just not in the form we'd have preferred her in. Her medications have been donated to the vets to give to families who can't afford to pay for medication and that helps a little. Knowing that we could at least help one other dog and family In the process. The vet came and gave me a hug. He had always commented on what a well behaved dog sadie was and could never believe she was still a puppy as she was such a well mannered dog the few healthy times he had seen her. She really was.


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry Sam...


----------



## NH homesteader

So sorry


----------



## TAH




----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wish I could give a big ol hug in person


----------



## Green Acres Farm




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So sorry. It's hardest when it hits you.


----------



## samssimonsays

My husband knows the way to my heart. He got me a fence charger lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

My heart aches for my sweet girl. Today marks one week without her.. It still feels unreal. I still wait for her to walk up and ask for kisses. For her paw to reach for my hand. For her smiling face to be looking at me with her loving eyes. Yesterday we brought our sadies ashes home and it all felt so real. For the first time reality really struck me that she was gone. Feeling heavy, sad and all around empty missing her. We hadn't gotten used to a home without rumely. I could go on and on about the pain and hurt but I'm the end we are happy she will never know another seizure again. That we did what was best for her, not us and in doing so it left a hole in our hearts and lives. She was a special dog. A once in a lifetime dog and she can never be replaced. Right now I'm honestly not sure if I can ever love another dog. Only time will tell if these wounds ever come close to scaring as they will never heal, only become less painful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure is difficult sometimes to get past things that have such "Meaning" in our lives....and "Reality" is sure tough to swallow, much less "Chew" on it. However, her memories will forever be with you, and yes, she will always be in your "Heart".....but, just as she was alive, she shared you with all the others....and they have a place in your "Heart" too. If I have never learned anything about you, I have learned that your "Heart" is as big as this Website and there will be a "Place" for each of them, too. You are way too young to "Shut the Doors" to all those just Waiting to earn tbeir "Place" there too. So, forget the bad and leave it behind ya....lift up your Head and focus Ahead....the Good memories will always be with you and it is because of the "Experience", that molds and shapes ya into "Who" you are...and Will be. Don't cheat yourself and those others in that big ole "Heart" that ya Have...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well said!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you for your beautiful words. Right now the thought of another dog is not even something that I can grasp. Do I miss two and three dogs? Yeah. It's been almost 9 years since I've had only one dog. Majority of that has been with three. 

The fact that she was born into my hands and at that very instant there was a special connection that I could never fully explain I think makes it so much more difficult. The constant love and attention that her and rumely required and would ask for really leaves this gap. Stella is very independent and does not want love like them. She accepts it but will walk away when she's had enough. Sadie would just cuddle and soak it all up forever if given the chance and we gave her everything after we lost rumely. Just very empty with constant reminders of her. 

I will make it through this just fine in the end, it is just a matter of when the hurt lessens...


----------



## NH homesteader

I have no words, just


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

I have just been taking a bit of a breather. Sometimes life just gets buys, crazy and hard to handle and I couldn't find myself to post except how I was feeling which wasn't good. Besides being sad, I have been exhausted from work and home and everything. 

Winter here has been beating me down, bringing me back up and then beating me down harder again lately as well. Tornado warnings, severe thunder storms and 50+ MPH winds the past couple days. Snow and -temps, warm up to near 60* and then plumet and do this wind T storm thing. Goats are unhappy. and until this last weekend I found they were also not bred. (olive should be still and she was the only one I was able to get urine to test from). Just felt defeated lately. 

Last ngiht in the major winds, the hay feeder and one of the shelters was blowing apart so afraid taht the main shelter would blow apart too I made a stall in the barn for the 5 outside goats (rebel never got his winter coat so he has a cushy stall to himself unless the temps are nice). SO, I make this stall, I leave and get a bale of hay and come back (literally 10 seconds) and May has DESTROYED everything I had just done. So, I do it again. Better. And she was mad she couldn't destroy it so she started butting Olive. Oh H3CK NO! So I spent a while trying to get her to quit being a B word and she wouldn't stop then Roscoe started picking on Olive as well. Nope, not having it. I snapped. May and Roscoe almost ended up in the freezer BUT, instead they ended up back out in their pen for the night alone. May continued to scream like I was out there skinning her alive for about 2 hours before she realized I was not giving in. It may sound harsh but I was not having her cause Olive to abort her kids this close to my first kidding! May pushes my buttons and we didn't get off the the best start with her killing my rabbits and trying to kill the dogs and cat.... We still have a rocky relationship when it comes to things she knows push my buttons. She has broken everything I build for them, bent and warped the fence in places and soooo much more. I'm really not sure what is keeping her here right now honestly. But, anyways. Here are some pics from the weekend. 


 

Ok, maybe not.... All of my photos are too large I guess? They are no different than any other time so hmmm....  Well, anyway, here is Rebel being all photogenic and all. Gosh I love this boy.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I did some screen shots of my photos and it worked....


----------



## Hens and Roos

gee what a brat...what breed is May?  We have had wind here the last 2 days....today it seems like 30 mph all the time.  Hang in there  hopefully the weather will start improving!


----------



## samssimonsays

@Hens and Roos She is an Alpine.... I am just not sure Alpine are for me. Obviously Olive will never go anywhere unless she really messes up or changes. We can handle her sass and all but May.... May is just.... UGH!


----------



## NH homesteader

May would be in the freezer at my house, lol. I love my mini alpines, they are so not like that! 

I hope things go better for you soonhopefully spring will bring positive things your way. It's been a rough winter.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks. And I don't know why we have so many issues with her. She was middle ranked with her former VERY large herd so maybe that was it. I don't know...


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> Thanks. And I don't know why we have so many issues with her. She was middle ranked with her former VERY large herd so maybe that was it. I don't know...



Is she trying to be herd queen?


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Is she trying to be herd queen?


She took the position shortly after being introduced. Olive is bottom of the totem pole. The only issues we have are when we bring in new goats who are smaller. Our youngest Buck Rebel for instance. She has it out for him as he is submissive to her and smaller by a hair. May isn't usually a bully but when she is in heat, she is BRUTAL.


----------



## NH homesteader

My Nigie doe beats on everyone like that. She was the herd queen's daughter in her old herd, and my herd queen didn't like her very much. I sold my herd queen so now Lilly is being nasty. 

Goats are weird!


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> My Nigie doe beats on everyone like that. She was the herd queen's daughter in her old herd, and my herd queen didn't like her very much. I sold my herd queen so now Lilly is being nasty.
> 
> Goats are weird!


Yep! That was how my wether was! UGH.


----------



## NH homesteader

I had a wether like that too. He was a bully to everybody during feeding time, but one doe he beat on out of the blue all day long. Sent him back to where he came from! As in the farm he came from, lol


----------



## samssimonsays

LOL! Mine did that too! He was a real jerk.... But I used other words for him. Often.


----------



## TAH

Sorry, you have been having a hard time! 

Sam, have you tried putting a halter on may? My mini Nubian was a brat to the other goats (he has horns and he knows how to use them) but after I haltered him and did some training he turned into a totally different goat.


----------



## babsbag

What a brat, I think she would be gone. I have about 30 Alpines and none of them are like that so I don't think I would blame it on the breed. The meanest goat in my herd is a LaMancha.

Hope things get a easier for you...winters are always tough...Spring is on the way.


----------



## samssimonsays

She wont tolerate a halter. It stresses her out. She is the only one who tries to get in top of things and tries to get out of things as well. She doesn't handle change well at all. The first four months we had her her eyes were bulging and you could see the white from her straining them and being stressed along with her tail was flagged so hard it was on her back. She also snorted a lot. She mellowed out a ton but I actually had to use a branch and slap her with it to get her to!  she must be backwards like the rest of the animals I get..... She would head butt the dogs and chase them down ripping their for out growling and making aweful noises. Totally unprovoked at that. 

Last night my husband thought something was wrong because she was yelling but really quick loud ones. She hasn't settled down since we took split the herd up but I can't trust her in the barn with the rest so that's how it will be until Saturday or tomorrow. Turns out half the roof of the main shelter did get blown off. It is still fully covered it just has about an inch exposed on the one wall. Since they were such butts about being in the barn they have to deal with it until I can fix it. I didn't see it until 9:30 last night when I got home from work and needed to sleep.


----------



## Bruce

I think she needs some Valium.


----------



## samssimonsays

Yep. She does. She very well could be headed out the door. We will see. I dint want a goat destroying everything and starting this spring once we remodel the barn she will have a door from the back of the barn leading into a pen into the barn and I don't want her destroying everything and getting into the grain and everything else.....


----------



## Latestarter

I dunno... I've heard that goat curry is rather tasty...


----------



## samssimonsays

We do like us some goat hahaha! 

I will be talking to my husband about it and see. And then I will offer her back to the lady she came from. She was not like this there. She was calm and mellow and I'm the middle of the herd. She may just be a large herd kind of goat and when she came my herd didn't have a real distinct queen because my two, tilda and scarlet, we're too laid back about it to work it out so they were just kinda.... Both at the top position? I don't know. It was weird lol.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope you get is figure out so all are happy again!


----------



## samssimonsays

T


Hens and Roos said:


> Good luck, hope you get is figure out so all are happy again!


Hanks! I feel bummed out that this is the second Alpine that hasn't worked out the greatest.... I won't make a solid decision until snow is gone and she should be bored which also sucks. But I just don't want to stress with her anymore.


----------



## NH homesteader

She and my Nigie need to go live together in spaz-town, lol. Maybe she's telling you to focus on your nubians


----------



## samssimonsays

You are probably right. LOL


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, after working my butt off the past few weeks I was tossing around the idea to finally get those Muck boots I had sitting in my Amazon shopping cart for so long at only two left in stock. When I checked them I was expecting them to be out of stock but, to my surprise, not only were there still 2 in stock, they had dropped $50! Yep, I speed checked out on that deal. So HOPEFULLY I will have them when I get home on the 15th.


----------



## NH homesteader

Woot! I got some and have decided I need a second pair, lol! Mine are already covered in mud and who knows what else. I just can't wear the boots I use in the pig pen out in public. 

Is Muck boot math similar to goat math?


----------



## samssimonsays

It just might be lol


----------



## promiseacres

Woohoo! My amazon cart items always seem to increase in price rather than decrease.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Woohoo! My amazon cart items always seem to increase in price rather than decrease.


That is usually the case here too.... Ugh.!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> I dunno... I've heard that goat curry is rather tasty...



I had it at the Nepalese restaurant. It was kind of chewy. Might have been a one off, everything else there is 



samssimonsays said:


> Well, after working my butt off the past few weeks I was tossing around the idea to finally get those Muck boots I had sitting in my Amazon shopping cart for so long at only two left in stock. When I checked them I was expecting them to be out of stock but, to my surprise, not only were there still 2 in stock, they had dropped $50! Yep, I speed checked out on that deal. So HOPEFULLY I will have them when I get home on the 15th.



I don't do "speed checkout", it defaults to shipping that costs MONEY! And we always try to make sure to get free shipping. We can wait an extra day to get stuff. My weed flamer came today, won't have much use for it for a few months though.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> I had it at the Nepalese restaurant. It was kind of chewy. Might have been a one off, everything else there is
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do "speed checkout", it defaults to shipping that costs MONEY! And we always try to make sure to get free shipping. We can wait an extra day to get stuff. My weed flamer came today, won't have much use for it for a few months though.


I have prime for Amazon and it is worth every penny in the long run that's for sure. Two day shipping free with prime hahaha


----------



## Bruce

Aha! Yep, as long as it pays for itself. We've never paid much attention so I don't know what it costs or how often it would benefit us.


----------



## NH homesteader

I got rid of Prime because I could get free shipping as long as I spent over $35... Now they're messing with up cheap skates and taking 8 days to ship stuff free shipping. So annoying. I'm waiting on a package I ordered March 3, hasn't even shipped yet.


----------



## Bruce

Amazon fulfilment or someone else? I think when it is "someone else" all bets are off. If I buy something from 'them' I always check the reviews of them as a vendor first.


----------



## NH homesteader

Nope all Amazon


----------



## Bruce

sad


----------



## Latestarter

I don't know... I signed up for prime when I ordered my meat slicer for the free shipping and 30 day trial. Lost track of time and the $107 charge for the first year just hit my CC. Needless to say I went and cancelled the script right away and they said they'd refund the $107 since I hadn't used any of their services. I figure if I need something "right now" I'll just go out and buy it directly. It may cost a few bucks more but I'd have paid that in shipping anyway. If I can't get it direct then I'll order it and if it takes 8 days for free shipping, then I wait 8 days. If it's that important that it arrive in less time than that, then I don't mind paying more for that to happen (rare). Just me...


----------



## NH homesteader

That's why I suck it up and wait 8 days!


----------



## Mike CHS

There are enough free shipment options on Amazon that I can't justify Prime.  If I need something fast I'll go to a brick and mortar to buy it to bring home.


----------



## Bruce

Except that more and more one can't find what they need at a "brick and mortar". Bad downward spiral. B&M doesn't carry 'x' and while on the web to buy it you find something else you want 'y' that the B&M would have but heck you are already ordering other stuff. Fewer people buy 'y' at the B&M so they stop carrying it. 

And we are no different.


----------



## NH homesteader

Did you guys get snow? How's your gang doing @samssimonsays?


----------



## samssimonsays

The ways of shopping sure have changed! We also get the movies and things from Amazon Prime.... and I order off it way more since the pricing is astronomically different from here. Our Fleet farm carries the premier 1 electric net fencing and it is over $200. The same one on amazon is $123. I have prime and it has almost paid for itself. BUT, I also don't have the options of stores most do. We are super limited and in an area that most people do not get specialty items for their animals so finding something as simple as colostrum gel within 2+ hours is not possible. I bought all but 3 things for my kidding supplies and goat supplies online, mostly amazon but some is cheaper on premier1 or jeffers. It also saves me time as I only make it to our town 2 times a month and I don't have time to go the 30 minutes out of my way on my way home to pick some things up.


----------



## samssimonsays

We didn't get much snow but might still? Not sure. Everyone is crabby because it got cold again. I haven't been home enough to know how they really are doing. I know they are all eagerly awaiting me when I get home for dinner and treats though.


----------



## samssimonsays

Welll, my boots came and they were amazing! Love them! 

Also, olive is definitely pregnant! Her little udder is starting to form and dear lord, that belly.....!!! Last night I was standing getting grain ready and I looked over to see the baby actually moving. It was like a gelatin being pushed on. Her entire side came alive and was one solid wave. I guess the baby was excited for dinner too hahahaha! I took video and will try to post it later.... The pics aren't working either.....


----------



## NH homesteader

so cool!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's awesome!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yay!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Pastor Dave

Well Sam, you guys can use some goodness at home.


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive s cute little udder coming in and her belly! I can feel her starting to hollow out around her tail! It is getting sooooo close!


----------



## Bruce

looks like twins or the single has decided to sleep sideways in Olive


----------



## samssimonsays

I'm not sure lol! I'd be happy with anything form my "baby" girl. We aren't keeping any but I can't wait 'til we have babies!


----------



## samssimonsays

And milk. The milk I'm really looking forward to hahaha!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

samssimonsays said:


> Last night, things took a turn for the worse with Sadie's health and she is now with Rumely and Bernard, pain free. We find peace knowing she was born into our arms ad left in them knowing nothing but love and that we did everything possible until all options had been exhausted to help her. We were very blessed to have had the extra two months with her that we didn't think we would have at Christmas time. We were very blessed to have had her for the short time we did.



Oh noooo.... I am so sorry Sam! I totally missed this, and just saw your signature line included Sadie "gone too soon".


----------



## samssimonsays

One month yesterday was the day Sadie crossed the rainbow bridge  today Stella turns three years old. It is a very mixed feeling day.


----------



## NH homesteader

and happy birthday to Stella.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Big hugs Sam...


----------



## samssimonsays

Never a dull moment here... 

When you get home from dinner and the cat is stuck on the roof..... Nice going Dixie.... Got her right as the freezing rain started..... Shed been up there since we got home tonight. I feel guilty but not. Why was she even up there.... Not a clue lol.


----------



## Bruce

How did she get up there???


----------



## samssimonsays

NO CLUE! She really gets herself into some..... Interesting situations! Number one comment I have gotten is that its a good thing dh is a firefighter  he had to climb the ladder and go grab her because she was too chicken to come near the edge and the rain started so she just laid down


----------



## NH homesteader

I was totally going to say I bet your husband the firefighter knew what to do! Lol apparently I am not very original...


----------



## Ferguson K

Just popped  up on the picture banner.


samssimonsays said:


> My big baby of an LGD hahahaha! My baby boy is 10 months old now... How did that happen?!!!  he is over 100#s now as well... so I guess he's not my little boy anymore either.... on Thursday July 16th he weighed 108.9#s and he turned 10 months on the 21st of July.... He went from 93.6#s end of June to 108.9#s middle of July. He is definitely our lover.
> 
> View attachment 10807 View attachment 10808 View attachment 10809 View attachment 10810


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> Just popped  up on the picture banner.


Wow. I can't even believe it..... seems like another lifetime ago.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are down to days before olives first due date. Her udder looks not near ready enough to be due for her first but we will be ready on the off chance that she is. So excited! 

Then we are less than a month out in our reservation on a doe from last year that didn't have a die kid for us to kid this year. Hopefully this year she has a doe for us.....


----------



## NH homesteader

So exciting!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange




----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> We are down to days before olives first due date. Her udder looks not near ready enough to be due for her first but we will be ready on the off chance that she is. So excited!
> 
> Then we are less than a month out in our reservation on a doe from last year that didn't have a die kid for us to kid this year. Hopefully this year she has a doe for us.....


----------



## samssimonsays

Tonight. Olives udder has almost doubled since I last checked.....


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay! She's so pretty too!


----------



## Baymule

I just got caught up on your posts. It is with great sadness for you that I read about you losing the love of your life. You have had enough sadness and now it is time for some gladness. The coming baby goats will help to heal your heart. In life, there is death, but in death, there is new life. It is a circle and it gets a bit out of round and lumpy sometimes, but things smooth back out. Big hugs.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you so much bay. Your words brought tears to my eyes. We have gone backwards in our temps this week as it was supposed to be in the 50s from here on and now we are dropping back into the 20s and snow and freezing rain for about a week and of course now I'm worried about olive kidding. I was remaining calm and steady on my waiting and then this. Now I'm nervous. Heat lamp on standby.... Friday is her first due date. No one is home.


----------



## Baymule

Back in the 20's???  It has been in the 80's during the day and 60's at night here. But that just means that it will hit 100 pretty darn soon!


----------



## NH homesteader

It'll be in the 20's again here Wednesday but then warm up for the weekend. 100? Bleh! Maybe hits that once a year here! 

Hope all goes well and she waits for your day off to kid! It's only fair, you know!


----------



## Bruce

It NEVER hits 100 here and if it did I suspect we'd be moving north. That would mean Canada.

Supposed to be 10°F Tuesday morning and 7°F Wed morning. (Shhhh, don't tell my wife!)¡


----------



## samssimonsays

Yuck.... I am so done with winter. News keeps saying ubseasonablely cold.... Well the ground hog must have meant six weeks and THEN winter.... Not six weeks until winter because it was unseasonably warm all winter. Ugh. I put scarlet in the stall with olive for added warmth for her because I'm such a sucker. May was being totally unreasonable with scarlet and all the other goats today and scarlet hasn't been getting her full because of it. She will need some special time during dinner to make sure she gets enough. I've really had it with Mays attitude lately.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I am hopeful to finally get things rolling with poultry this year but we will see. The "plan" is to get some layers this year but that was the plan the last 2 years as well lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

I really like the ISA browns as I had one before and she was such a sweetheart. I had a buff orpington as well that I enjoyed but we will see if I get one or not this year. I would love a crazy haired polish for some funk and want to add in some salmon favorelles, olive eggers and blue ameraucanas.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ooh chicken math! We can help encourage that, no worries! 

My daughter and our tom turkey are "talking" right now. Ok actually he is yelling at her to shut up. And my rooster just sounded the alarm, which sent my dogs barking to protect us from.... Whatever a chicken finds dangerous? Who wouldn't want poultry? (maybe it being nice enough to open a window is a bad thing)


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Ooh chicken math! We can help encourage that, no worries!
> 
> My daughter and our tom turkey are "talking" right now. Ok actually he is yelling at her to shut up. And my rooster just sounded the alarm, which sent my dogs barking to protect us from.... Whatever a chicken finds dangerous? Who wouldn't want poultry? (maybe it being nice enough to open a window is a bad thing)


 this is true....


----------



## Baymule

You definitely need poultry! I lived in downtown Livingston, Texas, just blocks from City Hall, and I kept hens in the back yard! DH thought I was nuts until he ate FRESH EGGS!! Now we have lots of room and MORE chickens. And thanks to @goatgurl being so kind to bring me ducks, we now have chocolate Muscovies!

I second the Polish, I've been intending on adding a few of those for fun, but haven't yet.


----------



## Bruce

If you get the Favs I hope they are better than the ones I got from Ideal. so-so layers at best and their eggs only make it to USDA Medium less than half the time.

I like my EEs and the White Rocks have been good performers so far. The nearly 5 Y/O EE from Ideal has laid 46% since her first egg. The not quite 2 Y/O EEs from Meyer are running about 50%. 

Never been much interested in "foofy" chickens, you can have my allotted Polish and Houdans


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha I love my isa browns but I also want Icelandics. They are a heritage breed that is known for laying in harsh conditions and great foragers with a great feed conversion.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Polish are so cool! We had quite a few. 

I know many look at them as "foo foo" but they really aren't foo foo birds. At least here they have always done fine, are great layers, and fantastic foragers. The only downside is that they have a small carcass. 
That shouldn't bother you @Bruce as you don't raise animals for meat  

But seriously, if y'all get any polish you MUST get a sultan too!
They are the best "fancy" chicken. 
Beard, top hat, feathered legs, and extra toes! They are a hoot.


----------



## samssimonsays

I will have to look into those as well! Thanks @Goat Whisperer and your enabling hahaha! We aren't going too crazy in numbers. Just enough for family and such. Maybe some coworkers. But I'd really like to hatch a couple chicks out of the more uncommon breeds for people to be able to afford them around me. The price tags on some of them are *cough cough jubilee orpington* what makes a chick $50 at some hatcheries!


----------



## samssimonsays

I really like the Polish more now lol. Oh well we will try one out and go from there! Make sure we enjoy their personality too.


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey might as well have fun and figure out what you like! I've figured out the breeds I really want to stick with but I like getting something random once in a while too, just for fun! I've never had any of the "fancy" breeds though.


----------



## samssimonsays

Some pics from last night. It was gorgeous out finally.


----------



## samssimonsays

May will be leaving for her "new" home this weekend. She attacked Stella completely unprovoked last night. She could have really hurt her. She has also shown major aggression towards Olive, our other Alpine and her half sister. We have struggled with overcoming her bad behavior since bringing her home and we can no longer do it. It has gotten worse since the warmer weather started. We will not be passing her behavior off on anyone else. The lady she came from is taking her back into her herd and is fully aware of our struggles we have had with her.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sure hope it works out and that May settles in with her herd again...


----------



## Bruce

What a beautiful day and beautiful dog!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks all! It was another beautiful one today again. Got the goats out enjoying some time out in the sun and warmth too.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aw she is a gorgeous dog! 

Nice non-white ground you have there. Nice to have everyone enjoy some good weather!


----------



## Bruce

You mean like you and me @NH homesteader  We are now in the 4" to 6" forecast, you are still 8" to 12".

We had lovely weather today - no sun yet the panels still managed to generate 14 kWh  through the clouds. Won't be happening again tomorrow though.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha we are expected for snow Monday.... Maybe it'll miss us.... Hahaha right.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah I just saw a mention of snow here Tuesday so I hope it misses both of us!


----------



## Bruce

Tuesday? We have to get through tonight and tomorrow first!

Doesn't look like much of anything for Tuesday here.


----------



## NH homesteader

I didn't look into it, just saw a brief mention of "maybe" something on NOAA.


----------



## samssimonsays

Cleaning our basement today.... Four years of no storage and just accumulating has taken its toll..... We'd like a usable living space down there for ckmapny and my office area is burried down there.... Need to get my drafting table and just got a new desk and chair for down there.... The time has come. We are also getting a big standing freezer from my grandma and a day bed so we need to clean er out before fencing needs to start and outside work. I also need a place to start my gardens seeds.


----------



## Bruce

Pitch it all Sam!


----------



## NH homesteader

Holy cow I need to do the same thing. My husband is NOT good at getting rid of things though! I hope you has luck clearing out some stuff today!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have four boxes of garbage. Big boxes. And none bitty one of "give away or sell" items. I got about half done. Lots to do still but hubby needs to get down there with me and deal with his things. I have basically dine as much as I can on my things until that happens so I feel good. I'll be bringing down the new desk, hauling broken dresser to the burn pile and standing the shelf up on its end vs it's side to make more room.


----------



## NH homesteader

So... Is your hubby like my hubby? It'll get done in a year or two? Lol I hope not, for your sake!


----------



## Bruce

Or my wife who will not ever look at all her "clutter" to see what can go. Nothing goes.


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahha it's been a year or four at this point. And now it's crunch time to get the stuff out down there and usable because er jab some of it in our living room already.


----------



## samssimonsays

May went back to her farm that she came from last night. We got her out of the crate and she took off at a trot to the dairy barn, up the chute and waited at the gate like she never left. Totally relaxed. Something she has not been since leaving the farm. She did pick a fight with the head goat that caused a bit of a stir with the rest but from the sounds of it things have mellowed out and she will fit right back in there. Tilda was very uneasy that we took May away but as soon as Scarlet was put back in with her she was fine again. Olive had to be pulled from the growing aggression towards her from May and when I pulled Olive, May shifted her aggression to Scarlet so then Scarlet had to be pulled. Everyone is happy again in our herd. 

It was sure quiet without May running the fence screaming and jumping up and breaking things along with destroying the fence.... Everyone even got to eat in peace not tied up.


----------



## samssimonsays

We also have a bit of a surprise coming this week hopefully.... Stay tuned!


----------



## TAH

Glad you have peace again in your herd!


----------



## Hens and Roos

It's so nice when everyone is happy!!


----------



## samssimonsays

OMG this is genious!


----------



## promiseacres

currently have a rabbit who is in on this....


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> currently have a rabbit who is in on this....


It IS a doe


----------



## samssimonsays

So. Something amazing came up. A good friend of mine found an add for nubians and shared with me. I called the lady and the only registered doe was spoken for but told me I'd be next in line. Said that I wanted a doeling for sure. She called me back an hour later and said the sale fell through as the lady couldn't afford her anymore. I took her and passed on the doeling. All I knew was she was registered. In milk. 5 years old with a niiiice udder. Milks over gallon and a half a day on one a day milking while holding back. Had triplets this year. She looked skinny but was clean and tested as such. My friend even drive to get her for me and we just picked her up and are headed home. She's skinny but with some tlc she'll gain it back with me. Meet citrine. Turns out. She has her superior genetics certificate and is a 1*M.


----------



## luvmypets

Yay so happy for you! You should have bought the sheep tho just sayin


----------



## Bruce

Whoa, nice Sam!!!! 

That Doe Code video was nicely done too. The belly crawling doe, what a hoot!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congrats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all! . I am very excited what she and rebel throw for us next year! She, without me knowing it, just set my herd off with a bang. 

I did love that dang video @Bruce hahaha!


----------



## NH homesteader

I can't do videos on my phone, grrr. I'll have to wait until I can steal "real" internet for that.


----------



## samssimonsays

It worked! Whoo! Her head is massive. I am 5'-5.5" tall. Not terribly tall but not short either lol. She's absolutely stunning and ginormous. She has inches on my girls easy from what I can tell as she won't be introduced for a while.


----------



## Ferguson K

I'm so excited for you friend!


----------



## NH homesteader

She looks so sweet. Like I said, total steal! Ship the bully goat, end up with this girl days later? Hey, you deserve some good things and she's just the beginning of your good luck!


----------



## Southern by choice

Congratulations! I know you must be so excited!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!!! So happy for you! 
And look at that face...


----------



## samssimonsays

Over the moon is too close to be lol! Just went out and milked her.  my.... Hands.... They have forgotten milking.... And have never seen such capacity  of course she managed to cut her teat on something last night. I have no idea what as there's nothing in her stall to do so on.  this may be the start to an interesting adventure with this one. The difference is..... Out of this world on the milking routine! She will stand with a grain bucket in front of her and munch. No hobbles (scarlet) no leash and no fighting. I'll be doing a full check out tonight of her and getting fecal sample to the vet. But in the mean time she is enjoying her really nice hay and alfalfa pellets. She's getting minimal grain as we transition her over but it sounded like they used nearly an identical grain. She was not thrilled when I left her. She's very loving.


----------



## Hens and Roos

So excited for you!!


----------



## samssimonsays

So, something very amazing happened today. More than when I opened up "Sissy's" papers and found her SG certificate. The photo of the two of us with just our faces I had post to Instagram and I got a comment on it by a Farm I follow here in Minnesota. I had actually JUST contacted them to see if they still had Nubians and they do not. The comment read that they thought she was born on their farm. I thought there is no way... But sure enough, she was! She sent me photos of her as a baby and as a young doe and OH MY GOODNESS!

(Photos are courtesy of original farm who has given me permission to share them and use them on my website under her name)






I hope to get some decent udder pics of her in the coming week. But I suspect once she gets some weight on her she will be giving more than she already is...


Until then, I hope these will hold all you picture fiends  over


----------



## promiseacres

Amazing how things happen.


----------



## Bruce

Wow, what a fabulous coincidence!


----------



## Green Acres Farm

Congrats on your new doe!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

No udder pics?!


----------



## Southern by choice

Do you have her G6S results? Very important!


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> No udder pics?!


It looks like the triplets favored a side as when she came in last night she was very lopsided. I did get a couple pictures of it. but it doesn't look too fancy right now. I am going to focus on getting her body score back up before being concerned with her udder. She had it once, I am not concerned... But I think lack of maintenance on it has caused it to lose its condition. Her hooves are bad as well like I said in an earlier post but we have already had them trimmed and will be working diligently to correct them. It is going to take a long time but she is worth it. Every animal is worth them being comfortable. 

She has much smaller Orifices than Scarlet but not much different than Mays. She Milked like a dream last night! she has a nice flow, steady stream, HUGE teats. She is still a little sketched out being so new so I got her milked almost out and got close to a gallon. I attribute this to the stress of moving and her BCS being about a 2-4 depending on what chart you use..... I have found several that only go to a 4 or 5 with pictures, those are a 2. The ones that explain and go up to a 9, that is a 4...  

We are taking things a little quicker than I wanted as her condition is so low that I fear what will happen if we don't act fast. She is getting free choice of good hay, alfalfa pellets and cubes and then she is getting 3-4 small servings of feed that I am already increasing waiting on the fecal before I dose her to know her load and what she has.





Southern by choice said:


> Do you have her G6S results?



We will be submitting for that when we send out for CAE, CL and Johnes, even though she was tested clean for all of the above I will be testing myself to ensure.


----------



## samssimonsays

It's been an exhausting battle with this one the past few days.... But I believe we've managed to get some weight on her! But enjoy pics of all the goats. I shattered my phone screen and had to get a new one. I'm none too disappointed in the camera! 


 

 

 

 

 

 
That udder is half full because she has been a pill to milk. We are working through it. But man am i tired.....


----------



## Southern by choice

The goat behind the green gate with pink collar looks like she may have psoroptes cuniculi- the balding and the crusty parts are the main indicators. Very few ( other than rabbit people which I know you are one  ) know about this mite. 

Your new addition will have weight and condition on her soon enough! 

So happy for you!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> The goat behind the green gate with pink collar looks like she may have *psoroptes cuniculi- the balding and the crusty parts are the main indicators.* Very few ( other than rabbit people which I know you are one  ) know about this mite.
> 
> Your new addition will have weight and condition on her soon enough!
> 
> So happy for you!



I have to admit, I am not familiar with this one.  What is the best way to treat?


----------



## Southern by choice

Hens and Roos said:


> I have to admit, I am not familiar with this one.  What is the best way to treat?


On a goat - dip cotton balls in mixed up permethrin 10% and wipe over ear after cleaning the ear, try to get scabs off if possible, usually there is a secondary ear infection that is treated with oxytet 2 shots- first shot then  72 hours later 2nd shot 
Repeat the dip to ear 10 days later.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Southern by choice said:


> On a goat - dip cotton balls in mixed up permethrin 10% and wipe over ear after cleaning the ear, try to get scabs off if possible, usually there is a secondary ear infection that is treated with oxytet 2 shots- first shot then  72 hours later 2nd shot
> Repeat the dip to ear 10 days later.



Good to know, thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## samssimonsays

I too was not familiar with it. He was stuck in the barn all winter because of he was with the others they chewed on his ears horribly. (Alpine did that to all the others....) and the other buck was very rough towards him. I will have to talk with the vet and try to figure out where to find that. Vet never caught it...


----------



## samssimonsays

She finally milked out beautifully tonight. Not a lot as she was conditioned to once a day milking and has been so difficult that I've had to stop in fear of her breaking herself or the things holding her (she has a lot of weight behind her). I have half a gallon almost from two days of trying.. But I've also been letting her drink most of it to help as well. Maybe I'm wrong in doing so but I felt it best to put what was getting taken back into her for the time being. She's gained enough this past week for me to feel ok in taking some for me now as well. That's huge. I will try to share more pics later from today.


----------



## Green Acres Farm

samssimonsays said:


> She finally milked out beautifully tonight. Not a lot as she was conditioned to once a day milking and has been so difficult that I've had to stop in fear of her breaking herself or the things holding her (she has a lot of weight behind her). I have half a gallon almost from two days of trying.. But I've also been letting her drink most of it to help as well. Maybe I'm wrong in doing so but I felt it best to put what was getting taken back into her for the time being. She's gained enough this past week for me to feel ok in taking some for me now as well. That's huge. I will try to share more pics later from today.


Maybe I read this wrong- are you letting her drink her own milk? Someone told me goats are lactose intolerant after weaning so drinking dairy products can be harmful to them.


----------



## samssimonsays

I've never had an issue. It is her own milk.... I was suggested it by an old time farmer so I'm not sure. She's doing great with it really. I think you have to weigh your options and she was very dangerously skinny so I felt it was best at the time.and lactose intolerant people can have goats milk in many cases so I'm not sure goats would react to their own milk.


----------



## animalmom

I've read elsewhere (Dairy Goat Journal, I think) where this woman would milk her girls and then take what she needed for her human family and then split out the balance between her goat pens.  Every goat got some milk even if she had to add some water to stretch the milk out.  If I remember correctly this woman has been feeding back milk to her goats (bucks, does and kids) for years and swears by it.

Sounded reasonable to me...


----------



## samssimonsays

animalmom said:


> I've read elsewhere (Dairy Goat Journal, I think) where this woman would milk her girls and then take what she needed for her human family and then split out the balance between her goat pens.  Every goat got some milk even if she had to add some water to stretch the milk out.  If I remember correctly this woman has been feeding back milk to her goats (bucks, does and kids) for years and swears by it.
> 
> Sounded reasonable to me...


Thank you for this! She has put weight on much quicker than if I would have continued to just take it all from her. She gives soooo much and is soooo skinny. I couldn't not try it. I hope to keep all or most of it tonight even if it is just enough to see how much I get from her and then share it back. We would like to be keeping her milk but I feel better about her having it and we have almost half a gallon from her in the fridge for me from the past two days so that will last a bit for me.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

If she is doing okay on it (IOW not getting the runs!) keep doing what you are doing.
Our girl Zephyr LOVES milk. Last year when I was milking her 4x a day I'd usually feed it back to her.
I know other farms that feed milk to their milkers most of the year, especially those that are showing.
When you are keeping 10-30 does in milk for 10 months out of the year you need to do something with the milk. If the kids aren't eating it all many feed it to the adults with no issues.

Some dairies feed the whey back to their goats, but I don't think I would. I'd worry about it being so acidic and causing issues with the teeth.


----------



## samssimonsays

Amazingly, I have been watching carefully, she has had no soft poops at all even with a hard switch to grain and how fast I had to step it up. She was at a point where if we didn't up her intake faster than normal she very well could have gone down and we could have lost her. I think her milk helped immensely in that but you never know. She had her first taste of Beet pulp soaked in water last night along with some alfalfa cubes soaked in there. She has been enjoying that. This goat actually has a full switch, At least right now she does, where she stops eating when she is full and snacks throughout the day. 

Last night she did great for me while I milked her! SHe has lost some of the production that she had but she was so impossible to milk out that I didn't have a choice. Once her weight is back up a bit more, probably this weekend, I will start milking twice a day and working to improve that production again. I also think she is holding onto a good chunk of that milk still and not fully letting it down for me.


----------



## samssimonsays

We have improved attitude wise for me to milk her and she is milking like a dream finally! She lost some of her production unfortunately in the time it took to GET her to cooperate with me but I have started her on 2 a day milking as of today to get her production growing. Since we don't have a scale big enough for her lard @$$ I am guessing she has gained a substantial amount of weight ranging in the teens. I am very happy with her progress! 

As for Olive, we still don't have babies but we are getting closer! She must have taken for her second due date and baby is still moving and she is doing well


----------



## samssimonsays

I managed to get a substantial bump of milk from Cece this am. Yesterday was disappointing with only getting around half a cup in the am and not even a full half gallon in whole yesterday.  that her production picks up even more now that she is getting probably more than her full amount of grain and getting lots of extras.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## samssimonsays

Happy Easter y'all! From my family to yours! 


Farm Update: 
Cece is doing wonderfully. Her production is growing again which is great news. Still not sure what happened exactly there. 

Olive is doing a wonderful job with her new baby boy. I got 1 cup yesterday and 1/2 cup today of colostrum for the freezer in case of emergency and I didn't take more than that just due to wanting baby to have what he needs. I am so proud of our little olive. 

Tilda was supposed to be day 145 tomorrow but she came into heat again in February so I need her. I don't know.... She's not showing any signs of being far along and I know some goats don't. She all of a sudden developed a little bit of an udder on one side yesterday. I'll be making another stall and watching her closely just in case but I don't have high hopes for her to kid. She had a precotious udder last year as well so it could just be that.


----------



## Ferguson K

Happy Easter friend!


----------



## samssimonsays

We head to get our newest herd member this weekend. 

Our first bottle baby will be on its way!


----------



## goatgurl

sam, congrats on your first bbgoat.  what a cutie he is.  and now a new bottle baby too.  of course let me be the first to scream PICTURES!!


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> sam, congrats on your first bbgoat.  what a cutie he is.  and now a new bottle baby too.  of course let me be the first to scream PICTURES!!


Thank you! It's great to see you back! I will certainly post more photos when we get her but right now this is all I have. She looks perfect in every single way. And since all 12 does I had picked to get a doe out of last year had bucks (two had 1 doe each but we're retained) she was well worth the wait. She's gorgeous. 

Photo courtesy of the breeder :



 


And of course, baby ralphie is doing wonderfully and getting his legs now. He was starting to bounce around yesterday with us haha. I will post pics when it lets me of him!


----------



## samssimonsays

Baby Ralphie got to come out and explore some yesterday since it was nice out. Wind was a bit chilly so I left his sweater on to be safe. 

        
Last night was cold and now today is too so he got the lamp AND the sweater. 
 

And CeCe is doing wonderful! I don't know if you can see the line, it was hard to see in photos, but out of the gallon of milk she had nearly half a gallon of cream of which I took 2 cups from to freeze for butter use and then left the rest for Cheese making! Very excited about this!


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Mr ralphie got disbudded yesterday and is doing wonderfully. Olive is turning into a great milker. I got three cups and she was only about half way empty. She is so easy to milk. Small tests but such a nice udder and milks out easily. Baby boy favors a side if you can guess which one haha! I will be working more on evening out her udder and increasing her capacity now that he's almost a week old. 


 

 
I kept missing the milk bowl. But eventually I got the hang of her lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am loving having milk again! 

Put 2.5 gallons of milk in the freezer this week, 3.5 cups of cream in the freezer and another gallon in the fridge! 

We leave Friday to head down to get the new baby girl. Over 7 hour drive to the hotel, mom and I will have a girls weekend! Pool, Hot Tub and fun. Then On Saturday we will drive the 30 minutes to get her and then drive home. EEEK! I am getting extra excited!!!


----------



## goatgurl

what a doll she is!!!  congrats lady bug.


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> Baby boy favors a side if you can guess which one haha!


Isn't it nice that he leaves on side for you?


----------



## samssimonsays

The much awaited photos of our new baby girl! 

We drove over 14 hours round trip with a night's stay and many stops on the way home for little miss to stretch her legs and go potty(she sat on my mom's lap the entire ride home in a blanket sleeping... ) but alas, we have made it home with our new little girl "riven oaks spirali" yet to figure out a nickname for her. We are over the moon with this little love bug of a spitfire already. It has been a long two years of waiting and she is finally here!


 

 

Also, I came hone to a lovely surprise of olives beautiful 7 days fresh first freshener udder all even and all ready for me lol.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats! Glad the trip went well


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's a doll!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> She's a doll!


That is exactly what we kept saying! 

Thank you @Hens and Roos sorry we couldn't stop in and say hi. We were on a mission to get home! Lol. 
And thank you @NH homesteader 

I would have shared sooner but I drove the entire way and our only stops were very focused on her lol. But I did get some pretty darned good pics!


----------



## Hens and Roos

no worries @samssimonsays totally understand the need to keep moving!


----------



## samssimonsays

Still coming down..... This stinks. Looks like this and rain with cold temps are in the foreseeable forecast here. Ugh.


----------



## NH homesteader

Eewwww!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Snow?!?

Everything it green here! Everything has already bloomed. 

Congratulations on your new girl!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats on the new girl


----------



## Hens and Roos

oh yuck....hope it doesn't last long and that it doesn't come our way!


----------



## samssimonsays

And we have a name for baby girl! We have decided officially on Ellie.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ellie is cute!  Did she play on the slides???


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Ellie is cute!  Did she play on the slides???


Thank you! and she did not....  But a family with two little boys did stop to say hi to her and get pictures with her lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Work Morning two of the new routine with baby ellie. She ate her full bottle this time. We had a bit of an adjustment period where she wasn't eating her full bottles but last night she showed she is comfortable enough now to fall into a routine. Last night we had her and baby ralphie out running around in the yard to get some energy out. It's been cold and raining and snowing with the next week and a half or longer being this crap we had to take a mildly chilly evening in between the weather and get them out. They had a blast!! Little ellie is older than ralphie by ten days but much smaller lol


----------



## NH homesteader

Aw glad she's settling in, and she got some play time!


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> Aw glad she's settling in, and she got some play time!


me too! She is still in a dog crate because she panics otherwise. I think she is settling down some as well and hopefully soon the girls can be out in the pen during the day and babies will be in the barn together. This cold is super sucky....


----------



## NH homesteader

That is sucky. Could you please not send it my direction? Thanks! Lol


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> That is sucky. Could you please not send it my direction? Thanks! Lol


 It is NOT my fault if y'all get it


----------



## NH homesteader

it's cool and rainy today. Don't mind the rain but I wish it was warmer. At least it isn't snow! Oops sorry!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Its sunny here today but we are suppose to get rain starting tomorrow through next week Monday...


----------



## samssimonsays

We will be in a winter storm watch today through Thursday   I would take rain over that too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> We will be in a winter storm watch today through Thursday   I would take rain over that too.



hopefully you wont get any white stuff ...saw last night on the weather the cold temps that direction!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> hopefully you wont get any white stuff ...saw last night on the weather the cold temps that direction!


Thanks! It STINKS. I am ready for summer too....


----------



## samssimonsays

I have videos of the babies playing last night!

Baby Ellie and Ralphie Playing HERE






Baby Ellie on her first stop on the way home HERE







Baaby Ralphie is finally learning how to baby goat now with Ellie showing him the ropes lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

We are  in a winter storm. Slush and ice falling from the sky. I'm home today as I don't feel like crashing my car up today so I felt that to be the best route to take. 

We did have the goats out last night before the weather turned too bad. It was still chilly but at least it wasn't raining or snowing. baby ralphie is starting to figure out how to be a baby goat the more time he spends with little ellie and it is so cute,!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the weather doesn't get too bad for you!! Stay safe


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

The first picture just cracks me up!   Should submit for POW


----------



## samssimonsays

HomeOnTheRange said:


> The first picture just cracks me up!   Should submit for POW


Thanks lol! Little ralphie is quite the character!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

A video of the babes yesterday in the wintery mix we had.


----------



## samssimonsays

My mom went to visit her good friend on Tuesday and stayed 'til today. This same dear friend was like a second mother to me and she adopted one of our pups, dolly. Her son adopted another, Sophie. It was wonderful to hear about how spoiled and wonderfully they are doing. And see pics of her but, gosh, does it hurt at the same time. I still can't believe sadie and rumely are gone. I caught myself calling Stella by sadiesname last night. I don't know where it came from. It just happened. Then I think about how she would have loved to be doting over baby ralphie and ellie. She was my once in a lifetime dog. 

A friend of mine also has an epileptic collie whom had a seizure today and it really struck me hard. Just been a tough day today.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Mike CHS

Your goat pictures are and should be all for the Picture of the Week.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. Just having a rough day today. Babies make it so much better.


----------



## Baymule

I am blown away by your winter storm! Gheesh! When is winter OVER for you? Your goats are adorable, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Latestarter

Hang in there kiddo and hug a goat for "pain relief" as necessary. We all "get it".


----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> I am blown away by your winter storm! Gheesh! When is winter OVER for you? Your goats are adorable, I am so happy for you.


Thank you bay. We are in love with them if you couldn't tell. Ha. 

As for the storm.... Yeah.... We usually get one in April but it stinks. We had 70* day Saturday and then this. It's cold! Next week we have possibility of flurries so it's not over yet...


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Hang in there kiddo and hug a goat for "pain relief" as necessary. We all "get it".


Thank you. I have been soaking up the bottle feeds and affection from sweet baby ellie. She has been my shadow and very much wanting all this. Love and attention. Now we enjoy these two as we wait for tilda to kid as she's up next.


----------



## samssimonsays

baby Ellie has officially fallen into a routine. we still have certain bottles where she takes less where then the following one she will take more so it has been evening out to the same amount eaten in a day consistently. This is our every day routine. The little wafe can still squeeze through just about anything so to keep her safe she is kept in the dog crate near the heat lamp while the temps are so cold.


----------



## samssimonsays

CeCe has been doing wonderfully and I am proud to show her progress in such a short time! She is doing absolutely great aside from her milk production... Which, with the shape she was in is a wonder she was producing anything. We still have a ways to go but in less than a month, she has made leaps and bounds worth of progress.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Great improvement!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Great improvement!


Thanks! She feels even better now when she is on your foot  she likes to be reeeeeaaaallllllly close, all the time.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay CeCe! you've done a great job with her!


----------



## Baymule

Uh-MAZING what regular feed and loving care can do!


----------



## samssimonsays

The weather was finally above freezing today and nearly 45*! So. Of course I took the goats out to get some grass and fresh air. It's been almost a week now since they've been out. 

Cece 




Ralphie loves Cece. He is already blubbering at her and trying to mount her at not even two weeks old.... 



ellie is ten days older than ralphie..... He's huge!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's a beautiful doe and I'm so glad you've been able to bring her around!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> She's a beautiful doe and I'm so glad you've been able to bring her around!


I am super happy to see MUSCLE TONE on her. And she is such a good girl. Very easy going but man.... If she doesn't want to move..... She's not.  she sat on her butt like a donkey tonight refusing to leave the garage what do you even say to that! she won lol.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well.... Last night was olives first 12 hour fill without ralphie. Of course he was "dying" so it was a little more difficult to milk her out but I am happy with her 2week ff udder!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Nice!


I am tho king next year I will breed her to a pure Alpine. She's not papered but I can noa her. Her dad was papered as well. She's really doing great. I'm looking at half a gallon in a day without ralphie but she's not giving it all to me either. So it'd be more than that.


----------



## NH homesteader

And then you can ship me her alpine doeling?


----------



## samssimonsays

NH homesteader said:


> And then you can ship me her alpine doeling?


Hahahaha I very well could  road trip?


----------



## Baymule

Ya'll can't be that far apart--I just looked on the map and it was only an inch or so....


----------



## NH homesteader

Right??


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahahha right!


----------



## goatgurl

don't you hate how stingy new mamas are.  they are all looking so good. they have a good goat mama


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> don't you hate how stingy new mamas are.  they are all looking so good. they have a good goat mama


Yes I do. And now that I'm using olives milk for a bottle baby, ceces is for my cheese lol I'm greedy, it is important that I get as much as I can. Her buckling is a little gluten and absolute milk fiend


----------



## samssimonsays

It was a beautiful day Saturday and decent Sunday, back to snow today.... But at least we had SOME warmth over the weekend.... it had been so long since my skin had seen sunlight (Labor-day weekend) that I burned pretty badly on my shoulders and neck.... :/ Didn't even cross my mind that was a possibility 
baby Ralphie was finally out of his sweater! At 2 weeks old! 



 
Rebel my handsome guy. 


 



 
Sunbathing


 
Roscoe enjoying the sun 


 

 

 
Ellie being a flying photo bomber


 
My pretty Tilda, finally white again... @Ferguson K informed me today is the 2 year anniversary of bringing Tilda home with us as our first goat! I can't believe how well she has turned out.


----------



## samssimonsays

Pretty Scarlet



 

 

 
Ellie


 

 Ralphie


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

Ralphie has a new way to eat now haha! 



 

Olive, 16 days into her first freshening with a 9 hour fill she gave me 6 cups this morning before she started getting crabby due to Ralphie crying.


----------



## Baymule

Your flock of goats all look so happy and healthy. They are enjoying basking in the warm sunshine!


----------



## luvmypets

Her udder looks so soft! And I agree on the FF momma being stingy. My FF Clover is so protective of her little ram. She butts my dog if he gets within 20 feet of them. Glad CeCe is turning around, she looks great! So happy for you  Btw you thread says balzing acres


----------



## Ferguson K

Balzing acres has come a long way since you and a friend went to look at goats and you accidentally purchased two!

I should've tagged you in it when I saw it this morning scrolling.


----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> Your flock of goats all look so happy and healthy. They are enjoying basking in the warm sunshine!


Thank you! The fact that they are healthy is the main thing for me. Cece was soooo skinny that seeing her looking healthy makes my heart all warm and fuzzy LOL! And After almost losing Rebel last fall, seeing him looking as good as he is is amazing!


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> Her udder looks so soft! And I agree on the FF momma being stingy. My FF Clover is so protective of her little ram. She butts my dog if he gets within 20 feet of them. Glad CeCe is turning around, she looks great! So happy for you  Btw you thread says balzing acres



It really IS soft! And soooo easy to milk! Next year I definitely want to cross her to a pure bred Alpine. And yes, Milo & me was "my" rabbitry name and since we sold the rabbits off and moved to goats as a couple, it was fitting to make a farm name that fit both of us. 



Ferguson K said:


> Balzing acres has come a long way since you and a friend went to look at goats and you accidentally purchased two!
> 
> I should've tagged you in it when I saw it this morning scrolling.



We have, but not as far as you my friend! We make good enablers for each other


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm not to "nitpick" but I believe she was pointing out a dyslexic spelling.... "balzing" vice "blazing"... the thread title says balzing, the signature line says blazing. I personally kinda like balzing


----------



## samssimonsays

Baahahahaha oh crap,!  I missed it.....!


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking good!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

I was picking at the spelling, too!


----------



## Latestarter

Well, if you "don't see it" the first time, or even the second, I guess there's a better than even chance you'll only see it if you 'trip over it" down the line, or someone outright points you to it.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bahahaha! I am notorious for being able to read through those jumbled words faster than nicely written ones....  I am also mildly dyslexic with words and pretty strongly so when it comes to math with extreme stress such as during tests.....  thanks for having a good laugh with me all!


----------



## Baymule

This crowd ain't gonna let'cha git away with nuthin'


----------



## samssimonsays

Nope! Not at all hahaha!


----------



## samssimonsays

Ellie with her bottle She is a hoot. After a bumpy start with her first bottle with me we are on a roll. I just had to loosen up the nipple a bit to help it stretch. No issues since She is growing beautifully and we have upped her intake now that she is finishing bottles. Just letting her tell me when she needs to be upped and so far so good. No use in forcing her because she has an off switch and will just stop and walk away.


----------



## samssimonsays

Olives udder is really gaining. I am in love. If I hadn't said it enough already 


10 hour fill. 




And the goats enjoyed some dry time without rain or snow


----------



## samssimonsays

Yestersay we had a get together at a friend's house. Happens I year however, this year we had ellie. And being as that we live 25 minutes from them I wasn't going to drive home to give her her bottle, drive back, drive home to give her third bottle and drive back. So, she came with. She slept on my lap in the sun. Followed people around, lounged in others laps and fully enjoyed herself with all the love and attention she got. We left the house at 11 am and didn't get home 'til 2 am.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is really easy to see that she is NOT spoiled.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mike CHS said:


> It is really easy to see that she is NOT spoiled.


Nope. Not at all there are so many pictures of and with ellie on the Facebook event page this morning it is hilarious. The first half of the day was at the shooting range and she didn't even flinch. Just slept right through it. Even would be out bouncing around during the gun fire and explosions. Obviously behind the fire line. but she had a blast.


----------



## samssimonsays

And so the electric net training starts....  scarlet got hit and the look she gave us was a death glare. They all got hit but Cece and the babies. Babies are in the barn and will be when the fence is hot due to how small they are. Ellie got tangled in it pre turning it on and that solidified our decision further. Had to run to get hubbys truck and just got home to them all lounging around in the sun. In the main pen, not the netting that has expanded their pen.... oh well. At least they are learning yo respect it! Or something anyways  but so begins the "abuse" of the electronet fencing for my goats  oh. Stella got hit too. She stepped on it to stand up to see the goat and got her leg. Stella too may learn to respect a fence....


----------



## samssimonsays

164' electronet fencing makes for a really nice addition to their pen! I am pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad to see what you are experiencing.  We are going to run two of the long rolls of the netting tomorrow to increase our grazing area for two different pens.  We have a short run in their pen that they avoid (for training the sheep and the dog) so they must have hit it.


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope yours works well too! We only used it a few hours today but they get the gist of it. Only thing I am worried about is the bottle baby In it. That will be a while before I feel comfortable with her in it. But we have a solid pen in the back the kids can go in during the day as well.


----------



## Ferguson K

Keep me informed on how they do. I'm tempted to order it for my pasture.


----------



## Ferguson K

Is this the premier 1 version?

I know you've told me.... I forgot. To much on my brain!


----------



## samssimonsays

It is premier 1. Today is the first full day and they were all confused why, on a week day, they were getting let out of the pen so are super excited lol. They were jumping around and kickingheels when I left. One roll of it makes a huge difference here. I could easily do two and very well may for next year with even more milkers and potential kids.


----------



## Bruce

What keeps the net from grounding out? 

Looks like someone has a pet goat. Your family and friends will expect you to bring her to every gathering from now on!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> What keeps the net from grounding out?


My husband made grounding rods and all. It spoke of nothing to do with grounding rods in the fence directions but our fencer went on and on about them so we combined the directions a bit.  


 
The black cord goes to the two grounding rods. But since the conductive netting is wrapped around the poles as is I believe they act as the grounding rods. Just make sure you have a pulsing fencer, not a continuous. I was unaware of that until we got the fence and opened it up. Thankfully the one I did get was pulsing. We will see how it worked today with no one home when we get home  They are all afraid of it and the babies were in the barn (door to it is in the pen) so no reason for momma Olive to freak out and try to get out of the pen like she may if he was outside the pen. 



Bruce said:


> Your family and friends will expect you to bring her to every gathering from now on!




It has already been brought up that we will have to either bring her or a baby goat every year by everyone....  her feet really didn't touch the ground a whole lot.... If I wasn't holding her someone else was scooping her up. This goat.... she is odd. She ENJOYS being held and cuddled and kissed on. She came that way. Maybe this is a bottle baby thing, maybe not, but she is absolutely a doll of a love. When it got late and the temps dropped a bit she got a fleece blankie and got to be all curled up in someones lap aaaaall night nice and toasty warm From about 10PM til 1:30 she was in mine or someone's lap to stay warm. No shivering allowed for the princess 

*This is an adult only party so all adults want us to bring more goats* 
Kids are not "not allowed", it is just preferred they don't come so no one has to watch their mouths or alcohol intake (none before you touch a gun) and everyone is aware of the rules with the guns and so on.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh, and one couple even came out yesterday with their daughter to see the babies  The mom just LOVED Ellie and "baby sat" her while I played a game of softball.


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive finally had her first official 12 hour fill today. She gave me half a gallon! She gave me 5 cups this am as well. Very very happy with my girl.


----------



## samssimonsays

Olive have over five cups of milk this am and I could have kept going but ralphie needed his share. I am absolutely blown away with her as a ff and she is only three weeks in....


----------



## samssimonsays

Ellie really cracks me up with her post bottle faces!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

too cute!


----------



## samssimonsays

Last night I made the first batch of cheese of the season from ceces fresh milk! Yummy! This is only a third of it


----------



## samssimonsays

Tonight ellie learned how to get on the hammock with mommy and enjoyed herself 
This goat, I tell ya.... She's a riot!


----------



## Southern by choice

so stinking cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I think the "bottle baby bug" has bitten someone 

Bottle kids really are the best! 

I love reading your journey and all the pics. Haven't been able to post much but I am so happy for you. I think little Ellie is doing the heart good.


----------



## Southern by choice

BTW- Ruby could go exactly 2 weeks from today if she goes on 145 

Girl- you are going to be bombarded with pics! Since I am a lamancha (and Nigie) person I don't have any friends who will celebrate my long  eared roman nose babies.
I love your little girls color...

you are gonna freak out... I am going to put a pic up in a few minutes...


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> I think the "bottle baby bug" has bitten someone
> 
> Bottle kids really are the best!
> 
> I love reading your journey and all the pics. Haven't been able to post much but I am so happy for you. I think little Ellie is doing the heart good.


Lol thank you. She really is! She's a doll and man. The guy said she was special. He wasn't lying! She just wants to spend time with us but she will follow along and be a goat too thankfully.


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> BTW- Ruby could go exactly 2 weeks from today if she goes on 145
> 
> Girl- you are going to be bombarded with pics! Since I am a lamancha (and Nigie) person I don't have any friends who will celebrate my long  eared roman nose babies.
> I love your little girls color...
> 
> you are gonna freak out... I am going to put a pic up in a few minutes...


I can't wait! Those little baby Nubians.... Just ain't nothing cuter! I guess ellie is blonde with chocolate? She has white spots too.


----------



## samssimonsays

It's only getting better with olives udder! 11 hour fill.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well. After 7.5 hour fill for olive she gave me nearly five cups.  she was begging to be milked and I probably could have gotten two more but ralphie thought his little world was ending after having spent from 7 am 'til 1 pm with momma before being separated..  she is a milking power house for sure! Have a family coming to see ralphie hopefully tomorrow and they may be interested in him as a pet which would be great.  we will see anyways.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's doing great!  Hope the family ends up being the perfect match for Ralphie!


----------



## samssimonsays

Just on a walk with ellie and Stella lol. My neighbors I am sure think I'm nuts by now.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, after a rough start to the week I have done some good! 

at about 11 PM last night I received a text from a friend that had a screen shot in it of a post on facebook (I do not have an account )  and it was from the Wildlife center asking for goat colostrum for an orphaned fawn in critical condition. Well, I had saved some from Olive about 3 hours after she had Ralphie and took 1 cup from her. I brought it with me to work as the facility is in that town, so 1.5 hours from my house, and they came and picked it up from me by 8:20 am. (got a call back at 8 from them rescue saying they would love it). So now I will be donating some of my stored milk from CeCe to them to help get the little one back on its feet as well as when Scarlet and Tilda freshen I will be bringing them colostrum from them to store to be ready for next year.  So happy I could help out again. I miss working for the wildlife center.


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's really cool!  Glad you had it and were able to share.  Many years ago at a pygmy goat show a fellow exhibitor (and wildlife rehabber) brought a fawn to the show with him.  I don't remember (or never knew why it was orphaned) but one of his does accepted it and I tell ya, watching that fawn nursing form that pygmy doe was THE cutest thing ever.


----------



## babsbag

It is a good feeling to help out like that. I gave gallons upon gallons of milk to rescued foal one summer. It was nice to watch him recover and grow. He was a BLM colt that had been separated from his mom and basically left for dead.


----------



## Bruce

Those hammock pictures! I about peed my pants laughing at #3 and #4.


----------



## goatgurl

good on ya sam.  helping a helpless baby get a good start.  way back in the '70's when I still lived in west Virginia I sold goats milk to a state game preserve who fed it to that ever kind of babies they had.  I smile when I think of all the deer, black bears, bobcats, foxes and all the critters I helped.  everything from bears to skunks to squirrels.  and the best part was they would let me help at feeding time.  was so much fun.


----------



## samssimonsays

@Bruce she is a riot! Makes me laugh alllllll the time! 

@frustratedearthmother that is adorable! I love when that happens. It really shows just how powerful bonds can be across species. 

@babsbag that is amazing! I can imagine he took a lot of milk 

@goatgurl that is amazing! I did wildlife rehab and we were forced to use formulas even after I presented my case for goat milk pre me raising them. That was several years ago and things are a bit different now. This rescue is welcoming it with open arms with the mind set of "fed is best but nothing comes close to the real thing" so I am dropping off two precious gallons of my cheese making liquid gold to start with and have offered to donate more later. 

Olive is feeding ralphie well, giving ellie 8-9 cups of milk a day and I still get 3-4 cups for my use after all is said and done  

Ooooo and exciting news! Scarlet is starting a small udder. And tildas is still there but.... Still lopsided  she's always been a little off kilter so why is this any different  but  for summer kids from those two. It'll have been later than I wanted but I don't give a hoot if they have kids and can give me milk later. 

We are basically under water here. Basements flooding. Buildings flooding. Not exactly the usual for these parts but not unheard of. We done soggy and ready to dry out even a little.


----------



## Hens and Roos

awesome that you are able to help out!! Hear you on the soggy- we have more rain coming in later today here


----------



## samssimonsays

@Hens and Roos I hope y'all dry up soon too. It's so hard....


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> @Hens and Roos I hope y'all dry up soon too. It's so hard....



yeah, especially trying to keep all pens clean and dry!


----------



## misfitmorgan

We did dry up but now we are a soggy mess again. Been looking at rain clouds all morning and wishing for them to go away. It has been to cold for days to get our other sheep sheared.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We've been pounded with rain too


----------



## samssimonsays

It really wears on a person...   I know we bordered right on the freezing line again and had to kick on the heat lamps for the babies again. Sigh.


----------



## babsbag

We had our WET winter and now summer is here with a vengeance. 102° today and yesterday. 90's tomorrow and this will be the norm until Oct. No rain, no mud, just hot.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Still raining here


----------



## samssimonsays

We had some break yesterday but a storm blew through today. Rain and storms tomorrow hoping for nice on Saturday the. Rain Sunday Monday again..... :/


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping to get to the barn tomorrow.... I know the goats are more than cranky. They are all so fed up with it they will stand in the rain and graze. Y'all know that goats don't do wet. Mine are that desperate and want to be out and grazing that bad that this past weeks rain hasn't stopped them. They are upset and yelling while they do but they are out and doing it.


----------



## Bruce

Get them some alpaca coats! The boys are happier out in the rain than inside.


----------



## samssimonsays

Now that is an idea @Bruce


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

Well. We finally did it! We now have chickens! Stella is absolutely in love! 


 
I started off with five icelandics yesterday and somehow I have 9 today  darned things ended up in my cart at the feed store today how'd that happen?,! 


 

Sold ralphie today. He leaves next weekend already. Wow. So happy. He's going to a lovely family who wants to start raising milk goats. not sure what ellie will do when he goes but she should be fine.


----------



## Ferguson K

Can't believe he's already going!


----------



## samssimonsays

Got the main stall clean almost all the way. Between having so many people out yesterday and not getting started 'til nearly 5 and then the storms hitting today I managed to get 12 wheel barrow full hauled out. Only to layer it with fresh hay and jam all the goats into the stall as the storm was supposed to be bad. Major hail and winds and all. Got everything buttoned up and into the house to wait it out. It missed us only leaving rain behind. 




I got colored pencils in the mail Friday and practiced some colored portraits. 


 

Also went fishing last night first time in two years. It wax beautiful. 



 


 


 
Started our seeds for the garden Friday and already have some sprouting lettuce!


----------



## goatgurl

nice fish kiddo.  can you say fish fry??  being on the boat looks so relaxing and the rainbow if beautiful. 

when I was selling milk to the game farm they went from raising almost 0 baby deer to griping about raising to many of them.  they were running out of places to stock them.  I went to church with the director of the place and we got to talking about how many fawns they were loosing so I gave them several gallons of goats milk to start with and when they did so well he started paying me for it.  back in the '70's $5. a gallon was a lot of money.  fed my goat addiction and my AI bills for the goats.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that the storm wasn't bad by you.  We got some rain- enough to leave some standing water in places.


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> nice fish kiddo.  can you say fish fry??  being on the boat looks so relaxing and the rainbow if beautiful.
> 
> when I was selling milk to the game farm they went from raising almost 0 baby deer to griping about raising to many of them.  they were running out of places to stock them.  I went to church with the director of the place and we got to talking about how many fawns they were loosing so I gave them several gallons of goats milk to start with and when they did so well he started paying me for it.  back in the '70's $5. a gallon was a lot of money.  fed my goat addiction and my AI bills for the goats.


That is nice! 
I may be selling some for $4 a gallon which isn't half bad for a starting place for me. 

Unfortunately that there is a 4.5# dog fish who we couldn't eat and is illegal to throw back due to its invasive nature. So we couldn't throw it back or eat it. Seems like a waist to me but oh well. 

@Hens and Roos we have our third one coming through now.


----------



## goatgurl

sam, you could always cook your dog fish like my dad cooked alligator gar.  clean the fish, nail it to a clean cedar board and cook over low coals.  when done, remove the fish and eat the board.  
chop that fish into about 4 pieces and put it in the garden.  plant corn on top of it and there ya go, free fertilizer.


----------



## Mike CHS

I need to find a picture of our goofy Aussie with ball in her mouth.  Looks a lot like your portrait.

You have some beautiful scenery there and that should really stimulate the talent you already have.


----------



## Hens and Roos

@samssimonsays stay safe!


----------



## Mike CHS

When I was younger my cousin and I spent a lot of time on the river catching a lot of what was considered "trash" fish but it never went to waste.  Those fish got canned and in the process the bones were rendered soft and harmless.  I wish I knew the details about how my aunt did them.


----------



## samssimonsays

@goatgurl I am absolutely dying laughing at that! 

@Mike CHS I had no idea that was ok to do,,! I am sure the others on the lake were wondering what was happening because it out up quite the fight. I was shocked I caught a huge fish on a worm and hook. Husband is walking me through how to slack my line and then we were both like "what is it!"  it's was quite comical. 

We are very fortunate the lake is about a mile away and we are blessed to have such a beautiful area. 

@Hens and Roos we managed fine. No more hail just rain.  hope y'all didn't get too wet.


----------



## samssimonsays

I did this portrait as I day. More color practice.


----------



## samssimonsays

Aaaand last one for the day.... I did this one in an hour....


----------



## Hens and Roos

we only had rain early Sunday morning- yesterday was a very nice day!


----------



## samssimonsays

We had sprinkles off and on Sunday then three storms blew through then at about 8 the sun came back with blue skies just in time to set. Today is all rain and gloomy predicted 'til 3.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

samssimonsays said:


> We had sprinkles off and on Sunday then three storms blew through then at about 8 the sun came back with blue skies just in time to set. Today is all rain and gloomy predicted 'til 3.....



bummer....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amazing pics!  Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thanks! Well it stopped raining and goats are out enjoying for a bit. Everyone is muddy. White goats especially.... Sigh. Oh well hopefully the never ending rain will clear up soon!


----------



## greybeard

samssimonsays said:


> Unfortunately that there is a 4.5# dog fish who we couldn't eat and is illegal to throw back due to its invasive nature. So we couldn't throw it back or eat it. Seems like a waist to me but oh well.


A snakefish, or more probably, a bowfin. We call them grinnel or Choupique (pronounced 'shoe pick').
Bowfin have a spot near the tail, snakefish don't and snakeheads have a more pronounced wavy pattern. 


Did you know bowfin, even moreso than garfish, are regarded closer to a prehistoric fish as any other in the world?
Bowfin is the only known survivor of an  ancestral order of fishes, containing many dozens of species  that lived from Triassic, Jurrassic, and  Cretaceous periods. Bowfin is all that is left of that order.
Fun to catch for sure, and they do grow quite large down here.
I have seen them eaten when I lived in South Louisiana, but then too, they eat just about everything there, including water rats. (nutria) .

https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=choupique+recipe


----------



## samssimonsays

greybeard said:


> A snakefish, or more probably, a bowfin. We call them grinnel or Choupique (pronounced 'shoe pick').
> Bowfin have a spot near the tail, snakefish don't and snakeheads have a more pronounced wavy pattern.
> 
> 
> Did you know bowfin, even moreso than garfish, are regarded closer to a prehistoric fish as any other in the world?
> Bowfin is the only known survivor of an  ancestral order of fishes, containing many dozens of species  that lived from Triassic, Jurrassic, and  Cretaceous periods. Bowfin is all that is left of that order.
> Fun to catch for sure, and they do grow quite large down here.
> I have seen them eaten when I lived in South Louisiana, but then too, they eat just about everything there, including water rats. (nutria) .
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=choupique+recipe


Wow! I had no idea!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well i finally was able to keep all the milk this am for myself and weighed it. Yes I zeroed out the weight of the jar first.... 
This was just under a 12 hour fill of a 7 week fresh, first freshening, olive


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> We now have chickens! Stella is absolutely in love!


Yeah, she is saying "snacks!!!!"
JUST KIDDING!!!



samssimonsays said:


> 4.5# dog fish who we couldn't eat


But your chickens can, right? Cook that sucker up and see if they don't dig right in.



samssimonsays said:


> I did this one in an hour


Gee Sam, no talent there I see 
I could draw that picture in ... a dream.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Yeah, she is saying "snacks!!!!"
> JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> But your chickens can, right? Cook that sucker up and see if they don't dig right in.
> 
> 
> Gee Sam, no talent there I see
> I could draw that picture in ... a dream.



 Come to find out they are such a nasty fish that chickens and dogs don't even want to touch them, nothing does. At least not our version of them anyways. 

It has been a bumpy few days with the chicks.... Nothing wrong with them just that Stella is SOOOO concerned she HAS to go check them ALL the time! 

And thank you. I have been working really hard to improve over the past year, and am always trying new techniques to see what works best. It has been fun!


----------



## luvmypets

You must be thrilled with Olive's udder! It is really nice for a FF.


----------



## Bruce

Geez if chickens and dog won't touch them Must be a SERIOUSLY nasty tasting/smelling fish. Many dogs like to roll around in stinky dead fish. Yep, best to try them as fertilizer. If the first plant doesn't die, try a few more.


----------



## TAH

Long time no see! 

Hope everything is well!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have been gone for a long while... quick update....

This week marks one year since the beginning of our canine epilepsy journey which was sadly lost. Several weeks ago we had our buck Rebel go down with pneumonia suddenly and we lost him within 24 hours. The night we lost him baby Ellie was "off". Not sick, just off. It was said that I over reacted when I treated with antibiotics and vit b that night but the next day she had a severe cough and lowered temp as well as completely off feed and water. By Friday morning, she appeared off on Wednesday night, the vet said she most likely wouldn't pull through. By Friday afternoon, she had turned a corner and started to improve. She has since made a full recovery and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## animalmom

This has been a hard year on you and I'm very glad to see you posting again.  I hope Missy Ellie will fill you void to overflowing.


----------



## samssimonsays

animalmom said:


> This has been a hard year on you and I'm very glad to see you posting again.  I hope Missy Ellie will fill you void to overflowing.


She has been a shining light in a major time of darkness and came at just the right time. She has healed a lot of wounds I didn't know I had on top of the ones that were still so painfully fresh. I had been on a wait list for her for 3 springs and each time my pick wasn't born I was discouraged but I do believe that God's timing is best and he knew when I would need this little spit fire.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm also glad to see you posting again but even better is seeing you smiling.


----------



## samssimonsays

Our chicken journey.... Stella is in love with them. Even when they rush her and peck her. she just rolls over to them.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear she is doing better!! Nice to see you posting


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much @Mike CHS @Hens and Roos


----------



## samssimonsays

My dad made this awesome new hay feeder for the goats


 
Stella LOVES her job as watcher and protector of all the small birds that have zero respect for her. Which, neither do the goats or cats so it's nothing new.


 
And lastly, I did a new record cover to add to my collection, each time one drops from my longtime/all time favorite artist, I draw it. Here is it....and if y'all haven't given it a listen, it is for sure worth it! Words, Night light, All the love you left me, Like the way you love me, Marquee sign and many others are great ones to start with. Rain and Fire is FUN, Letting you go is a heart wrenching tale of a mother preparing for her first born to leave home and start a life of his own, Marquee sign because why wouldn't you want to know the writing on the wall before jumping into any sort of relationships? Words shows just how powerful they can be in building AND tearing down people, I need a river is an amazing uptempo fun song that expresses a need to get back to god, night light is an amazing song that I personally think of little Ellie when I hear it, All the love you left me is heart wrenching tale of a loved ones loss. Just all around, it is powerful and seemed to tell the tale of what I had been going through over the last year. To end the record, she did an extremely emotional acoustic version of the song "A Little Bit Stronger" that I had leaned heavily on in the loss of Rumely and Sadie. 


 
Previous cover I had done back in college... I've come a long way.


----------



## babsbag

You do such nice work.  As far as Stella, I really want a collie when my girls depart (they are 10) and I want on that is nice to chickens...glad to see that they exist. 

Sorry that you lost Rebel but glad that you were able to save the doeling. I never hesitate to give antibiotics, especially to a kid. They just go from off to dead so darn quick.  I know I keep preaching this, but I am really a believer in the pneumonia vaccine. Granted it doesn't cover all strains, but it hits the one that we struggle with the most.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Glad to hear Ellie pulled through.  Nice hay feeder.  That really looks like a great design.  You have a great looking place!


----------



## samssimonsays

babsbag said:


> You do such nice work.  As far as Stella, I really want a collie when my girls depart (they are 10) and I want on that is nice to chickens...glad to see that they exist.
> 
> Sorry that you lost Rebel but glad that you were able to save the doeling. I never hesitate to give antibiotics, especially to a kid. They just go from off to dead so darn quick.  I know I keep preaching this, but I am really a believer in the pneumonia vaccine. Granted it doesn't cover all strains, but it hits the one that we struggle with the most.


Ours was weather induced pneumonia so I don't know if it works? And as for Collies, Stella was a year old when we brought home our first goats. She was able to be trusted with baby bunnies as a puppy but she was never raised with crazy, quick moving birds. She's done phenomenal but her genetics have everything to do with it. She started producing milk when our first kid hit the ground and she was absolutely a nurturing mom to the babies this year. It was spectacular to see. She's always so gentle never uses her mouth only her nose to gently touch them. The cat tried for a duckling and she "booped" her with her paw to say no and the cat obeyed. That's a first. Haha! As sassy and vocal as she is she is an amazing dog and truly like living with a 14 year old girl..... Don't mention to her that she doesn't have thumbs.... For real, she gets upset and if you mock her.... It gets real real quick lol. Maaaaybe well have a litter and you'll want a pup from her  big maybe tho...


----------



## samssimonsays

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Glad to hear Ellie pulled through.  Nice hay feeder.  That really looks like a great design.  You have a great looking place!


Thank you!


----------



## promiseacres

missed you thanks for the updates!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So so sorry you lost Rebel, sometimes it doesn't matter what you do, crap still happens  It has been a rough year, and I admire you for keeping on, even when it's hard. I knew Ellie would be that shining light for you and I am so thankful she pulled through! I love the pics, the bond BB's have with their human is so strong, love to see people who appreciate it. 

Everyone is looking great and as always Stella is beautiful I love the drawings and am amazed with every pic you put up. 

How is your girl (Cece?) doing. I know she was in rough shape when you got her. 

Love all the pics, polish chickens always make me laugh. Great little chickens!


----------



## babsbag

Weren't you going to breed Stella to a collie at one time?  I really understand your hesitation though, there are some big scars on your heart when it comes to pups.  

Yes, the vaccine would help and here is why...

http://www.sa-boergoats.com/ASP/Maria-Browning/Bacterial-Pneumonia-in-Goats.asp

_Pneumonia occurs when infectious and non-infectious agents cause the lungs of goats to become inflamed. The most frequent causes of respiratory infection and death are Pasteurella multocida or Mannheimia haemolytica (previously called Pasteurella haemolytica). P. multocida and M. haemolytica are commonly found in the upper respiratory tract of healthy goats. M. haemolytica are subdivided in two groups, A and T. Type A is most prevalent and is associated with a severe form of pneumonia. Goats that survive an acute stage may recover or become chronically infected with reduced lung capacity. Pneumonia caused by P. multocida and M. haemolytica can lead to significantly decreased growth performance. These two pathogens (agents that cause disease) cause outbreaks of acute pneumonia in goats of all ages. Respiratory infections from these pathogens are associated with poor management practices, occur as a secondary infection, or occur as a consequence of severe stress. Transportation stress, viral infections (e.g., parainfluenza-3 virus), lung parasites, prior bacterial infections, overcrowded pens, poor housing conditions, *sudden environmental changes*, and other stressful conditions increase goats' susceptibility to P. multocida and M. haemolytica pneumonias._


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> So so sorry you lost Rebel, sometimes it doesn't matter what you do, crap still happens  It has been a rough year, and I admire you for keeping on, even when it's hard. I knew Ellie would be that shining light for you and I am so thankful she pulled through! I love the pics, the bond BB's have with their human is so strong, love to see people who appreciate it.
> 
> Everyone is looking great and as always Stella is beautiful I love the drawings and am amazed with every pic you put up.
> 
> How is your girl (Cece?) doing. I know she was in rough shape when you got her.
> 
> Love all the pics, polish chickens always make me laugh. Great little chickens!


Thank you. We are happy with all. Cece was doing great and suddenly in a days time she dropped weight drastically. Fecal showed heavy parasite bloom. Her famancha dropped drastically. We had 5+" of rain in a day and they all got a bump in egg count but hers sky rocketed.... She's drinking milk, not water and she's still eating. She's not down and out yet but she isn't well. We've done everything the vet said and will continue to do so. 

@babsbag I was hoping to but I'd want summer pups if we did. When Stella aS in heat last was valentines day when sadie was having her final epilepsy episodes and her standing heat landed while we were trying to save her. She's coming in now but I can't handle that again in the winter in my house and my heart isn't ready either. Husband has also said no. So I doubt it will happen but id still like to.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Hope she pulls through, you aren't the only one. It has been a hard year for so many! 

5 inches of rain in a day… yikes!


----------



## babsbag

That hay feeder is very clever.  Good job Dad.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope she pulls through, you aren't the only one. It has been a hard year for so many!
> 
> 5 inches of rain in a day… yikes!


We jist got another nearly 3" in a 21 minute storm last night and today we have had storms rolling through all day. It's been a very hard year this year for sure. Finally got our basement flooding dried out nearly. Ugh. Just too much rain. 

@babsbag thanks!


----------



## samssimonsays

Cece is holding her own as of now, still skinny but getting strength back and we are sustaining her right now on Olive's milk. I gotta tell you, that pulled Ellie through and now it is pulling this big girl through for a second time. I will most likely feed milk to any sick goat I have from now on. 

As for how I am feeling today? This sums it up perfectly already....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Can I steal that pic?  That's my life right now!  Yikes!

Glad Cece is hanging in there!


----------



## Hens and Roos

for Cece


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> As for how I am feeling today? This sums it up perfectly already....


Smoking is bad for you anyway


----------



## Baymule

glad that CeCe is holding her own and I hope she continues to improve. I love Stella, she is as sweet as she is beautiful. It's good to see you back here.


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Can I steal that pic?  That's my life right now!  Yikes!
> 
> Glad Cece is hanging in there!


You sure can lol


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Smoking is bad for you anyway


Oh shux! 

@Baymule @frustratedearthmother she had eaten an entire bucket of grain and drank an entire bucket of water as well as finished her hay today which is huge! She still wanted the milk and sucked it down good but she's starting to eat and drink again and was eager to get more when I got home tonight. 

As for Stella..... She's something special. @Ferguson K witnessed the level of sass from her over the phone the other night.... the drama factor is unreal with that dog.


----------



## samssimonsays

Feeling this too.... It's soooo cold already! 


 
And then this one because for whatever reason every little thing has been making me feel this way.... 


 
There are so many good ones. They just make my day 

I even made one of ellie because.... She's a brat  but or png load in here.... Bummer.


----------



## Bruce

As for Stella..... She's something special. @Ferguson K witnessed the level of sass from her over the phone the other night.... the drama factor is unreal with that dog.[/QUOTE]
So Kate is still doing OK? Good to know.


----------



## samssimonsays

[/QUOTE]
So Kate is still doing OK? Good to know.[/QUOTE]
She is


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

How are you Sam?


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> How are you Sam?


Its been a hot minute since I've been on but life's been busy. Lots going on for sure. Writing and editing lots. Working more. Home improvement and renovations, changes in the barn yard for winter prep with our first year with poultry. Ugh. So much rain, ground saturation and so so so much water. Getting ready for breeding season. Waiting for eggs. 

How are you?


----------



## Hens and Roos

today is supposed to be nice here...before the rain tonight and into tomorrow..


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Howdy - great to see ya here. 

Love the pics, and I definitely see a pic of the week in there.  Stella, stella, stella!


----------



## Bruce

So not much going on there eh Sam??


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad to hear from you!  Beautiful pics of Stella!
I'm doing pretty good thanks  Been dealing with CL, and am working on eliminating it from the herd.


----------



## samssimonsays

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Glad to hear from you!  Beautiful pics of Stella!
> I'm doing pretty good thanks  Been dealing with CL, and am working on eliminating it from the herd.


Oh no I'm so sorry to hear it


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> So not much going on there eh Sam??


Not at all!!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Howdy - great to see ya here.
> 
> Love the pics, and I definitely see a pic of the week in there.  Stella, stella, stella!


Just a wee glimpse.... But my work week was worse. By far. That was just my vacation week :/


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> today is supposed to be nice here...before the rain tonight and into tomorrow..


WE had rain all day today but was a good day to spend with family celebrating birthdays. Then we didn't feel like we were falling further behind since we couldn't built the pen in the rain. Still dealing with the soft ground and high water table from that....


----------



## Hens and Roos

rain here this morning, according to the weather it might stop this afternoon  DS(12) has a late afternoon soccer game.

hope you are able to get back to building your pens!


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope the rain stopped early @Hens and Roos


----------



## Hens and Roos

Bruce said:


> Sure hope the rain stopped early @Hens and Roos



thanks but nope it rained off and on through the game, they lost 0-1


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> Howdy - great to see ya here.
> 
> Love the pics, and I definitely see a pic of the week in there.  Stella, stella, stella!



How many people are going to get that line?????


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I might have dated myself just a little, lol!


----------



## goatgurl

good to see you sam.  I loved the pictures, goats and chicks look great and especially miss stella, she is such a pretty girl.  and yes @frustratedearthmother, you did sort of date yourself, sadly the only people who knew how you did it are old--er too.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mike CHS said:


> How many people are going to get that line?????


Oh people call out to her like that all the time


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> good to see you sam.  I loved the pictures, goats and chicks look great and especially miss stella, she is such a pretty girl.  and yes @frustratedearthmother, you did sort of date yourself, sadly the only people who knew how you did it are old--er too.


Nice to see you too


----------



## samssimonsays

Stella's breeder came to the house yesterday and I am absolutely blown away that that dog remembers her and loves her so much. It makes my heart happy. I was definitely blessed to have gotten the opportunity to purchase one of her puppies and she agrees, Stella is a one of a kind. No other puppy of hers has ever been like Stella   She is certainly unique and she finally got the chance to see her sass first hand after many texts, videos and phone calls exchanged sharing the stories with her.


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh Sam! I need to go back and catch up on your journal! 
Miss you! 

Stella really is beautiful. Does her breeder still breed?


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Oh Sam! I need to go back and catch up on your journal!
> Miss you!
> 
> Stella really is beautiful. Does her breeder still breed?


She does! Both of Stella's parents lived out their lives in her care until the end. Her dad was 13 years old when he laid down his life for his family and her mom, according to the age the breeder she got her from, was 9.5 when she passed this summer but she thinks that she was older than they told her sadly. (She was her first Collie). Her male that she has now is absolutely beautiful and she still wants a puppy out of Stella.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, I have been writing again. A lot. I finished my series of three novels and am working on editing them and fine tuning them still. I sent one to a publisher  I sent queries to several agents and I have done several short stories that are in the review process for magazines to attempt to grow my publishing portfolio as recommended by an author I have loved and followed for what feels like ever and highly respect her. Working on my writing constantly and always improving on it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love, love, love it!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Love, love, love it!


Thanks girl!


----------



## Bruce

And you can illustrate your own books!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> And you can illustrate your own books!


I'd like that lol. I wrote a kids book and did all the illustrations in it. I have the covers drawn for "perfect" and "stronger for it all" "love song" I have an idea just have to find the time to do. 

Perfect idea it's not a final lol. 

 
Stronger for it all not the final


----------



## samssimonsays

Well... Surprise to us.... I came home after a long, crazy and hard week late after walking around in a snow storm in the cold at two different sites for work to see how the buildings were being put together, really neat but exhausting at the same time! I wasn't feeling great and wanted to feed the animals and just relax. Ha. Funny notion I had there! 

Yeah.... No.... I get home and change into my barn jacket still in work clothes from the day because I'm just throwing hay and grain right? Nope. Stella stops me and I look down and there, lying in the hay under a feed bag ellie so graciously knocked down is a baby goat. Yep. A baby freaking goat! Well that's not right! I go over to the pen Cece is in and look over to find another baby goat. And another. And ANOTHER. Two are dry and okay but scattered. Two are lifeless. Needless to say I scooped them all up and they are resting comfortably in the house. They can't stand yet. They are teeny tiny. They are figuring out their suckling reflexes. Got then warm. Got some colostrum milked out of her thanks to my amazing husband and we even managed to pull the two near death to the point I thought they were dead through so far. 

So without further waiting here are some photos of the quads. Three bucks and a doe.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Still catching up here but CONGRATS on the kids! I hope they can pull through! Are they early? I didn't know you had babies coming! I guess your does were cycling later than what's normal here in NC.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy freakin' cow!  Quads???!!!!!   Freakin' amazing!


----------



## samssimonsays

We wouldn't breed for winter kids ever. Cece had other ideas and took us completely off guard. Was not prepared. I did not expose her to my bucks. They are resting comfortable in a tote for now until I set up. Kennel and hear lamp for them. It was crazy. So far they are doing well.


----------



## TAH

Congrats!

Glad they are doing well!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Naughty girl Cece! She gave some pretty kids though


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... quads... in almost November... What luck that you have Stella to alert you to the kids presence! Congrats! After a hard day and being tired, had you just thrown in hay/grain and walked away, well, not worth discussing.   Hope they all make it for you.   I've heard stories about those nice warm moonlit spring in May nights... Guess Cece has too


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank you all. Was a long night up with them but they are thriving and finally getting strong enough to try to stumble and fumble around. Vocal, typical Nubians  we are just attempting to keep them from smothering each other and their selves! here's from our 7am feeding


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my goodness I saw them on instagram and I couldnt believe my eyes


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> Oh my goodness I saw them on instagram and I couldnt believe my eyes


I saw them in the barn and couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## Southern by choice

Just wow! That is so crazy! How big was she before kidding...was she just looking "well fed"? I can see sneaking in twins but quads OH MY!
I know you are surprised and didn't necessarily want kids his time of  year but what a lovely surprise!  They will grow really good though... far less issues with parasite and cocci .

Love baby goats! 



BTW- your writing is wonderful! I also love how you can illustrate too! 
God has blessed you with many gifts and talents. I love that you are using those gifts in such a wholesome way!
Beautiful Girl! In and out!


----------



## samssimonsays

Southern by choice said:


> Just wow! That is so crazy! How big was she before kidding...was she just looking "well fed"? I can see sneaking in twins but quads OH MY!
> I know you are surprised and didn't necessarily want kids his time of  year but what a lovely surprise!  They will grow really good though... far less issues with parasite and cocci .
> 
> Love baby goats!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- your writing is wonderful! I also love how you can illustrate too!
> God has blessed you with many gifts and talents. I love that you are using those gifts in such a wholesome way!
> Beautiful Girl! In and out!


Thank you so much! And yes. Born the same day three years later that we lost our boy case. Early birthday present for me and we've had a really tough month so it is nice to have some positive!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats Sam!! So cool!


----------



## Bruce

Happy almost birthday present!


----------



## samssimonsays

Unfortunately we lost the baby girl and the baby boy who were not cleaned off and unresponsive when I found them due to aspiration. The other two boys have finally learned their suckling reflexes and are taking bottles vs. Syringe feeding every hour or so. The remaining boys are thriving now hopefully. Yes, I had to go back to work today so I hired a babysitter


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

so sorry about the 2 you lost


----------



## promiseacres

sorry


----------



## samssimonsays

I got a full nights sleep thanks to the increased amount they are getting from their bottles! They were still happily sleeping when I got done getting ready this morning. My parents are going to feed them their mid day bottle and then we will hopefully have them on a schedule that doesn't involve other people bending theirs around them as well. They were finally strong enough to eat while standing for their feeding this morning but we are still working on stability. They really have none.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that you got a full night of sleep and that they are eating well- hopefully they will get more stability before to long!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope they continue to improve!


----------



## samssimonsays

Happy belated Halloween y'all! Was a busy day yesterday and so much to do now with a goat in milk again and these two littles to care for. I think I finally feel comfortable giving them names... We shall see!


----------



## Mike CHS

Turn that first picture into a print and you could make a fortune.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mike CHS said:


> Turn that first picture into a print and you could make a fortune.


Maybe that's what I can do, draw cute baby animals in costumes


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Those are not spoiled goats at all!  Very cute.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Love love love all the pics! I am so sorry about the lost kids, but so happy these two are doing so well!


----------



## samssimonsays

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Those are not spoiled goats at all!  Very cute.


Not at all  We brought them out to the barn for the first time since their first week of life and it was soooo damp and misty that they got chilled and were shivering so back to the house they came . SOON THEY WILL BE IN THE BARN! They found their voices last night.... 

It won't allow me to upload photos again so I guess verbally I will have to explain it. Ellie met them for the first official time and dislikes them. she is not happy in the slightest that they were in the barn. Sigh. Now SHE is the spoiled one.


----------



## samssimonsays

Goat Whisperer said:


> Love love love all the pics! I am so sorry about the lost kids, but so happy these two are doing so well!


We are happy they are healthy too! HUGE relief!


----------



## promiseacres

cuties!


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> cuties!


Thank you! How have you been?


----------



## promiseacres

samssimonsays said:


> Thank you! How have you been?


I am good. Thanks for asking!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## Hens and Roos

Cute!  Looks like someone else wants a sweater


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> Cute!  Looks like someone else wants a sweater


That over the shoulder ear flip of hers is HILARIOUS!


----------



## samssimonsays

We placed KitKat with our does just about 2 weeks ago. We lost our other buck so in order for him to have company and a warm body during our frigid temps he is just living with the three breeding ladies. Since Cece surprised us with babies WAY out of season she unfortunately will now be bred until next fall for spring 2019 kids along with Ellie who is too young for 2018 kids. Even if she were to my standards for breeding I wouldn't feel comfortable in risking it. She is my babyloves even if she drives me batty and to want to drink a bottle of wine after some of our choring encounters  

I am hoping that Scarlet will give us our very first papered Nubian kids and that Tilda and Olive will give us some cute little milkers with this boy as we chose his genetics VERY carefully.   (Tilda is half nubian half saanan while Olive is full Alpine)


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, the boys turned 3 weeks old on friday. this week we hope to move them into the barn as soon as we fix the stall yet again to keep Ellie, the nightmare that never ends, in her stall! She is sooooooo fat right now...  I can't help but think it is because she helps herself too Cece's feed and hay and just destroys the entire hay bale every time she gets out. Which is EVERY DAY. She has also taken a liking to turning the lights on in the barn....  Can you say "Bratty mcbraterson"? Because on top of that, she HITS with her hooves, she punches, she yells, she screams and she TANTRUMS if you so much as LOOK at anything but her... I tried REALLY Hard not to coddle her but it obviously didn't work  She's really not very bright either. She is a tub-o-lard and VERY well off for going into winter. Now if only we could take some of that and share it with Cece. 

We will be transitioning the boys over to formula this week as Cece is dropping in production and to me, FED is the best and Cece's health is what matters to me. She was NOT in ideal breeding condition, hence why we didn't breed her but she had other ideas. Just when she started to hit her healthy body mass she got terribly ill with pneumonia and relapsed not once but twice and we almost lost her because along with the pneumonia came major parasite blooms each time that also took their toll. After losing all fat and muscle she had finally built up since bringing her home she delivered the quads and was off to a rough start from kidding. Although she still looks terrible, she IS improving and with her milk production dropping drastically over the last several days I can see she is improving faster now. I've lined up some goats milk for the next couple days while I transition them to the formula but for everyone's health this is best. 

Oh yeah, and did I mention I HATE winter? Because I do. It stinks and I am not happy. About any of it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man....you and your critters have been through a heck of a lot lately.  Looks like it's getting better though! 

Ugh on winter!  We've barely started having fall.  I want just a couple freezes to kill bugs and then spring can move on in!


----------



## samssimonsays

I now present you with baby goat pictures. 




 

 

 

 

As you can see they are super neglected and unloved.


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh man....you and your critters have been through a heck of a lot lately.  Looks like it's getting better though!
> 
> Ugh on winter!  We've barely started having fall.  I want just a couple freezes to kill bugs and then spring can move on in!


We really did have a rough go of it this year. Between me and the animals and other family members... It was just a not great year.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hang in there!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm in baby withdrawal!  Love them!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> I'm in baby withdrawal!  Love them!


I'll ship em to ya  They can live in your house!


----------



## Bruce

Seems Ellie needs a jail cell, not a stall!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Seems Ellie needs a jail cell, not a stall!


We are working on that...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

samssimonsays said:


> I'll ship em to ya  They can live in your house!



Send 'em!  But, it's warm enough here they wouldn't have to live in the house.  However, I would love it!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Send 'em!  But, it's warm enough here they wouldn't have to live in the house.  However, I would love it!


They are in for a rude awakening when once we get the brat of all brats to stay in her stall they will be moved out to the barn. Can't afford to have her unplugging their heat lamp and them freezing. And she doesn't care for them AT ALL so she would find a way to harm them... sigh.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Maybe you should just send me Ellie, lol!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Maybe you should just send me Ellie, lol!


Maybe I should hahhaa


----------



## samssimonsays

Here's something I am sure everyone will enjoy...


----------



## babsbag

That's a great video.  He does some really funny ones.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH my goodness - my co-workers think I've lost my mind in here, lol!


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> Maybe I should hahhaa


Maybe you should send JUST Ellie.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Maybe you should send JUST Ellie.


 @frustratedearthmother would want to send her back within the week! The poor creature is certainly not the smartest until she wants something bad enough.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Then she'd fit right in at my place, lol!


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Then she'd fit right in at my place, lol!


Hahahaha, you probably would fall in love with her. if she wasn't such a brat right now it wouldn't be so bad. The fact she growls and stomps at the baby boys is also frustrating. I'm worried about what would happen if she jumped into their stall when they do move out there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man, she is a brat!  She better not try to hurt those babies... At my house she'd probably get beaten up and put in her place here...my herd queen does NOT play!

The last real brat I had (daughter of the herd queen) lives somewhere else now...she was just horrible...and her daughter that I retained is trying to follow in her footsteps.... GOATS!!!  ugh


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh man, she is a brat!  She better not try to hurt those babies... At my house she'd probably get beaten up and put in her place here...my herd queen does NOT play!
> 
> The last real brat I had (daughter of the herd queen) lives somewhere else now...she was just horrible...and her daughter that I retained is trying to follow in her footsteps.... GOATS!!!  ugh


Exactly! Since our herd is split up right now and until spring time she gets to do what she wants as she isn't getting bred so can't go outside in the pen with the older ladies (Buck is with them for the winter). Cece is in the barn as well due to her health and lack of weight coming into winter plus she can't be bred either since she just had quads and was in no shape for those let alone breeding again. She really threw off all of our breeding plans  OH WELL, we love her anyways


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Always a trouble maker in every herd, lol.   But, sometimes they're worth the trouble.


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Always a trouble maker in every herd, lol.   But, sometimes they're worth the trouble.


She is! She is really turning out very nice typed and she is such a lover.... just needs to NOT hit and be a brat throwing tantrums when she wants something....


----------



## Hens and Roos

I think we have several trouble makers


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

We have finally decided on names for the boys  Only took 6 weeks but Bosko & Lenny it is! This goat mom is tired and ready to be done with these bottle kids because, let's face it... They are JERKS. I have never had two goats that PLAY with their bottle more than eat it. They dilly dally, they head bump, they are more concerned with the other one than they are with their own bottle. It has been beyond frustrating for me because they take forever to eat a bottle. Bosko is just more concerned with kisses than anything and BOTH of them LOVE it when they get me flustered. They are in the barn now though!


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, we rang in the new year at home in -60 some degrees with the windchills and gladly did so. The truck was jelled up and it was just miserably cold. Last week, sadly, we lost our buck KitKat to bloat and shortly after that we lost Bosko to pneumonia and last night, before our eyes Lenny failed so suddenly that I have never seen anything like it in my life. He was normal and himself one minute and quickly weakened before suddenly passing. Unfortunately they were delayed and struggled to grasp the simplest of functions like taking a bottle and drinking out of a bucket or eating grain. All five of the girls are doing good however and even Cece is fat and happy compared to previously.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that you lost the 3 boys  and brr on the cold! Stay warm


----------



## promiseacres

sorry


----------



## Bruce

That is very sad Sam! 3 losses close together all from different causes. I guess the "good" part is it wasn't due to some disease that would spread to the others


----------



## Pastor Dave

Did I see -60? 
I thought -10 was a struggle. Haha 
Sorry for your losses.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That sucks!  So sorry...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Gosh Sam, I am so sorry 
That is terrible


----------



## Mike CHS

I can only send positive thoughts.  That is a really rough day. (understatement at it's best)


----------



## Southern by choice

So sad for you Sam. I don't know what to say. 
You've just had too much... thinking it is time to be holding you up in prayer.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry Sam...


----------



## babsbag

I'm sorry. Tough to lose that many so quickly.


----------



## Latestarter

Tough losses, and so many over such a short time. Condolences and hope the rest of the new year is much better.


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all so much. It's been tough but we gave it our best shot. Hoping the girls finish out the winter okay, it has been so terribly cold so far that nothing is helping.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## samssimonsays

After the losses we brought home this guy! Goldfish Fred! Yes, he's real. We enjoy Fred bunches. He lives in our 90 gallon tank with two new parrot fish, my other two passed away from old age, two angel fish, two mollies, two cat fish and three silver dollars so far. Did I mention we love Fred?


----------



## Ferguson K

Did I mention I love videos of Fred being Fred? Glad you posted him he cracks me up!


----------



## Bruce

Videos??


----------



## Ferguson K

@Bruce

Best friend privileges. Haha! 

She sends me videos. He’s hysterical.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Videos??


Videos! He may or may not have his own Instagram page now due to so many requesting it


----------



## Bruce

And isn't it nice that you can have such a good friend 1,400 miles away!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> And isn't it nice that you can have such a good friend 1,400 miles away!!


It is! ONE day we will meet!


----------



## samssimonsays

For those of you who want to see videos of Fred, here he is


----------



## Bruce

Now we can all feel special


----------



## Pastor Dave

samssimonsays said:


> It is! ONE day we will meet!



Is there any good places in the interior of the country to meet half way, like Topeka?


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes, don't want anyone feeling left out! Kate still gets complimentary videos and pics of him but now y'all know why he is "Special". And maybe there is somewhere in the middle but we haven't discussed it yet. Too busy on both fronts lately.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my goodness, that is the ug..... ug.....ahem.... I mean CUTEST thing I've ever seen!  I need to get me one of those googly eyed critters!   Are ya gonna breed him?  If so I call dibs on his first kids,,,spawn,,,fry?  What the heck do you call a  baby goldfish?


----------



## Pastor Dave

I see you changed your avatar. Nice


----------



## samssimonsays

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh my goodness, that is the ug..... ug.....ahem.... I mean CUTEST thing I've ever seen!  I need to get me one of those googly eyed critters!   Are ya gonna breed him?  If so I call dibs on his first kids,,,spawn,,,fry?  What the heck do you call a  baby goldfish?


  He's Fugly, so ugly he's cute, intriguing, you name it, he's it hahaha. We aren't going into the goldfish breeding business, just enjoying his goofy looks and character. He BEGS at the glass and has taught our angel fish and other fish to do so too. My husband will pet him while he "surfs" in the dang filter stream. He is just.... special all around and he really fits in at our place well 


@Pastor Dave Thanks!


----------



## Ferguson K

One day!! 

Two years almost three of friendship and we’ve never met. Sad!


----------



## Pastor Dave

You girls may not remember the days of teachers and Sunday School workers providing pen pals for kids to learn of other locations. The world was bigger then. Almost no thought of meeting someone across the world or even the country, but the world is so small and connectable nowadays. I hope you two get a chance to meet up.


----------



## samssimonsays

Pastor Dave said:


> You girls may not remember the days of teachers and Sunday School workers providing pen pals for kids to learn of other locations. The world was bigger then. Almost no thought of meeting someone across the world or even the country, but the world is so small and connectable nowadays. I hope you two get a chance to meet up.


This is so true. @Ferguson K and I WILL meet some day  Just depends on when. We are both so busy it is hard.


----------



## samssimonsays

Just put in my reservation of a buckling this spring.  Sending deposit tomorrow so here's to hoping I get a buckling out of my choices!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Whoop, whoop!!


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> This is so true. @Ferguson K and I WILL meet some day  Just depends on when. We are both so busy it is hard.


I think you BOTH need a vacation. You just need to coordinate the week and location.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I hear Topeka KS is nice, and relatively halfway between your two states, and it is a good place to dig potatos.


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> and it is a good place to dig potatos.



Now that is something I bet they have on prominent display in their Welcome Center!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

It may be Bruce, it may be. To-pe-ka


----------



## samssimonsays

Y'all crack me up!


----------



## Hens and Roos

for your new buckling (or 2)


----------



## samssimonsays

Been pretty boring here... just riding out winter....
Some projects I've been working on the past few weeks.






And Fred is doing good too LOL.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I just finished reading your journal and will now follow along. I’ve laughed and cried with you. I can’t even wrap my head around some of the struggles and miracles that have happened over the pages. I just want to give you a hug! 

You are an extremely talented artist and writer! I’m in awe of your skill. Could you message me info about having a black/white drawing done? I’d love to have a drawing of my three children done to hang in our living room! 

I look forward to following along on your journey. Can’t wait to see cute Nubian (and cross) kids this spring! 

P.S. What happened Roscoe? I may have overlooked it...


----------



## luvmypets

I absolutely love Fred, I showed a bunch of my friends and we were all cracking up


----------



## samssimonsays

luvmypets said:


> I absolutely love Fred, I showed a bunch of my friends and we were all cracking up


He is a character, Isn't he?! We just love him and his filter surfing and food begging.


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> I just finished reading your journal and will now follow along. I’ve laughed and cried with you. I can’t even wrap my head around some of the struggles and miracles that have happened over the pages. I just want to give you a hug!
> 
> You are an extremely talented artist and writer! I’m in awe of your skill. Could you message me info about having a black/white drawing done? I’d love to have a drawing of my three children done to hang in our living room!
> 
> I look forward to following along on your journey. Can’t wait to see cute Nubian (and cross) kids this spring!
> 
> P.S. What happened Roscoe? I may have overlooked it...


Thank you so much for your kind words! We have certainly been through it over the past few years but All seems to be going okay. We may not get babies from our does this year but it isn't out of the question fully. Our buck was with them for just shy of 2 months. Sadly, Roscoe was being used as a stud and a major windstorm took down her fence. He and several of the other goats in his pen were gone. unfortunately, he was never found.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh my goodness! That’s horrible and I hate that for you!  your buckling reservation works out!


----------



## Latestarter

Another few years and there's bound to be some really strange looking deer in them there woods...


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> Oh my goodness! That’s horrible and I hate that for you!  your buckling reservation works out!


Thanks! me too!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Another few years and there's bound to be some really strange looking deer in them there woods...


 It happened right before Deer opening so the running joke is someone got quite the surprise when they got a deer with floppy ears and a collar! 

In reality, they have a substantial number of livestock loss to wolves, coyotes and the resident cougar in that area so he probably never made it to hunting season. The rest were smart enough to go home, he was not.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Poor Roscoe! Maybe someone found him and didn’t try to find his owner...wishful thinking anyway.


----------



## Latestarter

samssimonsays said:


> ...a substantial number of livestock loss to wolves, coyotes and the resident cougar... The rest were smart enough to go home, he was not.


  Pretty sure that was the probable outcome, but with all that you've been through, didn't want/feel the need to go there.


----------



## samssimonsays

It happened but we live and learn. Nothing could have prepared us for the windstorm that happened. The loss of the dogs pretty much broke me of getting too attached to anything. Not that I don't, but I have a different perspective now than I did. Hard to go through anything that traumatic and not change the way you view things.I admit I was bummed out but I didn't cry over these losses. More of a disappointment that it happened. BUT, one thing is for sure, I will hold onto the bright side of things. It all happens for a reason to make us who we are and even if I don't see what the reasoning is, I embrace it. Nothing is known for sure, not even _our_ tomorrow's.


----------



## samssimonsays

My latest project while waiting for spring. My Concert is in one week from today and I can't wait! Next to my mother, Grand mother and the other women in my family, this woman has been an inspiration on so many levels. The reason I fell in love with music was because of my mom but the song that sparked it was "Born To Fly". The first song I connected with and realized there was more to a song than just singing along, they mean something.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Very nice


----------



## samssimonsays

The concert was amazing.... Words can't even describe it. I was honored to meet all three of the artists. Humiliated myself yet again in front of Sara Evans but why not....   Pretty sure I left a lasting impression....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are the kind of memories that will always be with you.


----------



## samssimonsays

Mike CHS said:


> Those are the kind of memories that will always be with you.


They certainly are! They joked and razed me about my last name. They seriously thought it was a play on words for social media since I draw.  I was all, "Nope, I married into that one by accident."


----------



## Bruce

You didn't know you were getting married?? Girl, you gotta pay attention!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> You didn't know you were getting married?? Girl, you gotta pay attention!!!!


He's a sneaky one, that one!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yep. My chicken's a jerk.


----------



## Bruce

Guess you have to carry the feed in a covered bucket in the future.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Guess you have to carry the feed in a covered bucket in the future.


She is the only one who doesn't go into the coop too. Every night I lead them back and they all go in willingly. EVEN THE CRAZY DUCKS. I do a quick head count (they move so fast that I guess I can't count accurately) and close them in. I go into the house clean the eggs and look out the window to see her standing outside the coop.... GAH. She is so frustrating!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Frustrating enough to be dinner??


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> Frustrating enough to be dinner??


I bought 5 Icelandic chicks last spring... they are not cheap by any means. Of course we lost both roosters and one hen so we are down to 2 hens... This frustrating chicken is one of them....  If she does a cheap shot again, she very well may be dinner.... I get that she was excited for dinner but I will not tolerate that behavior....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh good grief! It’s always the favorite or the best or most expensive!


----------



## Bruce

Is your coop a walk in? I toss their evening scratch into the coop. That slows them down so I can count. If they are all there I close the barn door. If not, I go outside, close the door and find the errant hen(s).


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Is your coop a walk in? I toss their evening scratch into the coop. That slows them down so I can count. If they are all there I close the barn door. If not, I go outside, close the door and find the errant hen(s).


It is a walk in run. but a small inside that they all pile in to. Her fate is unknown whether it be by me or a predator. part of having free range chickens we are prepared for.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, that being the case, I think I'd rather that I got to eat the chicken dinner as opposed to letting the wildlife have it. All that feed you've been giving her wasn't free.


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Well, that being the case, I think I'd rather that I got to eat the chicken dinner as opposed to letting the wildlife have it. All that feed you've been giving her wasn't free.


Unfortunately she's a $50 bird at her age  . I don't really want a $50 mcnugget either   She's an Icelandic hen... They aren't much for eatin.   I doubt I will get any more of the breed. I LOVED the roo's tho. They didn't crow, didn't fight, were complete gentlemen and babies. Too bad the one couldn't handle all the ladies and he killed himself   We had a rough go with all the males last year.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Yikes!


----------



## samssimonsays

I have some exciting news


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## samssimonsays

It was a pretty great weekend last weekend. My mom and I took a much needed girls trip and drove 7 hours down to Janesville Wisconsin, 1.5 hours from Chicago Illinois roughly I believe? and had a nice and relaxing Friday at the hotel with some shopping and dinner as well as enjoying the hot tub  Then Saturday morning we woke up bright and early and made the final 32 miles to pick up baby Chess the Nubian buckling. 

    
He is everything and more than I could have ever wanted/imagined. Born 4/27 and spoiled absolutely rotten already. On our way back, we swung in and got to tour @Hens and Roos farm. I absolutely love her set up! I would probably still be raising rabbits if I had half of her set up LOL . It was a great time and she got to meet the little guy as well. We transported Amelia and her kids back towards me for a friend who was looking for a heavy cream milker to make soaps and lotions with and she is settling in well with her. I am waiting for my Ducklings to arrive (supposed to come 5/17 but after calling they informed me it wouldn't be until 5/31 ) Then once he's weaned, I will be bringing home a second Nubian buckling and that should finish off our herd of goats nicely! I can't wait to see what babies Chess and Ellie throw next year!   And yes, it really still is cold enough up here that he was in that sweater until 1 PM Sunday...


----------



## Hens and Roos

it was great meeting you and your mom @samssimonsays, glad all the goats are doing well and your baby looks awesome in his sweater!   If DD could, she'd have all ours in sweaters...


----------



## samssimonsays

Hens and Roos said:


> it was great meeting you and your mom @samssimonsays, glad all the goats are doing well and your baby looks awesome in his sweater!   If DD could, she'd have all ours in sweaters...


Hahaha! Why wouldn't you???


----------



## Latestarter

Great to hear that some more BYH'ers got to meet! Grats on the new buck Sam. He's a looker.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I like your new buckling. Trying to decide how involved I want to get in the Nubian breed. Blossom is such a sweetheart!


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Great to hear that some more BYH'ers got to meet! Grats on the new buck Sam. He's a looker.


It was great and thanks! I'm in love


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> I like your new buckling. Trying to decide how involved I want to get in the Nubian breed. Blossom is such a sweetheart!


They are my favorite. LOL. I am NOT an Alpine person. Or a Nigie person. and Lamancha ears freak me out. I like my Nubians and their personality and temperament best. But that's just me.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

samssimonsays said:


> They are my favorite. LOL. I am NOT an Alpine person. Or a Nigie person. and Lamancha ears freak me out. I like my Nubians and their personality and temperament best. But that's just me.



I like my Nigies thus far. They are all really personable and know their names. I like the size of the bucks and that I can manage them by myself. (DH is willing to help but we are so busy that it helps that I can do what needs done except rare occasions. Also, the original Boers were bought as my pets/project and he always had to help. I thought I loved them. Now I wish I’d just started with dairy! Lol) 

As far as the Lamancha ears, they’ve grown on me. My two doelings are awesome! Sparkle is more like a dog than a goat. She knows who her mama is! 

Blossom isn’t loud. In fact, I’ve never heard her make a noise...not sure she can! I’ll have to pay more attention. DD2 was petting her this afternoon when Blossom’s head was over the gate. Miss Blossom loves ALL attention!

I have considered asking someone we know with some Nubians if they are tested. I’d use one of their bucks as a stud to breed Blossom for purebred full-size Nubians versus Minis...hmmmm...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Goat math strikes again


----------



## Latestarter

Wehner Homestead said:


> As far as the Lamancha ears, they’ve grown on me


 OH NO!  I hope NOT in a sensitive area... Are you going to get them removed? Maybe you can mount them like a deer head and hang them over the mantle?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Latestarter I should’ve known that you or @Bruce would latch on to that! 

My response:


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

I've got some chicks and ducklings coming in a week from today hopefully. I dislike my Cinnamon queens which one was supposed to be an Isa Brown but they messed up and gave me two of the nasty things. They gang up on the others and are TERRIBLE. Ordered two polish to hopefully help my other lone polish NOT gett plucked bald anymore... poor bird... and I ordered another Amber link because I LOVE how large her egg is. Then I ordered my two Isa's to replace the cinnamon queens. They are just NOT the bird for me. My husband built me an amazing coop over the winter and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I see chicken & dumplings in your future


----------



## samssimonsays

Depends.... If they keep it up they will be  If adding in more birds tones it down then maybe not. They are amazing layers and one gives at least one double yolk a week. The Amberlink gives us 2 double yolks a week. It is crazy that the Amber links regular sized eggs don't fit in cartons...  We have blood droplets regularly


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Latestarter I should’ve known that you or @Bruce would latch on to that!
> 
> My response:


WASN'T ME!!!!!
I was going to say too bad ears didn't grow on the Lamanchas.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> WASN'T ME!!!!!
> I was going to say too bad ears didn't grow on the Lamanchas.


 i AGREE lol


----------



## samssimonsays

We welcomed in some new additions yesterday. And Stella is over the moon in love lol. 

Also, see photos of goats to see how not to goat. Mine are very good at failing at goating. Just ask @Hens and Roos AND @Ferguson K about that....  I love my nubians but I swear they would certainly die without massive amounts of human intervention... And if breathing weren't automatic...


----------



## Bruce

Speaking of @Ferguson K ... I was going to ask how she's doing since I've not seen a post in quite a while. Thanks for the lead in


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Speaking of @Ferguson K ... I was going to ask how she's doing since I've not seen a post in quite a while. Thanks for the lead in


We talk daily  She's been extremely busy as have I. I'm sure most all of us since it is that time of year again, really.


----------



## Bruce

But she's doing OK?? Pass on our  to her, "gone" but not forgotten.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> But she's doing OK?? Pass on our  to her, "gone" but not forgotten.


She is doing well.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks Sam


----------



## samssimonsays

The ducks are growing and Stella couldn't be more in love with them. The last ones were scared of her but these ones follow her around and hang out around her. She loves them. We got some more Ameracaunas, added Isa Browns (was supposed to get one of them last year but they messed up and I got two cinnamon queens instead) and another Amber link this year. This dog, y'all, she is beyond anything I could have dreamed of. So gentle and nurturing with all things we bring home yet will protect them fiercely. I gotta brag on her because I don't enough. She had no training or experience in anything baby animal when we brought home our first goats over 3 years ago. She has been a natural with the furry, the feathered and the hoofed beasts as well as the human ones and she is a true blessing to our little funny farm.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Stella!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Why to go Stella!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yesterday I learned baby deer in distress sound just like Nubian goat bucklings that cry at everything because they are pathetic... I had an adrenaline pumping encounter with a doe deer last night when Chess got himself "lost" and was crying. In reality he could't figure out how to get to me through the fence...  I never claimed I loved Nubian's for their brains... Anywho, As I am bent over pouring feed into the chicken feeder in their house I hear crashing in the woods from behind me. I spun to see Stella fending off a deer. As she jumped and hit her nose bottle-nose dolphin style into her neck, she hit her shoulder into the does and pushed her back. The deer took off and raced around the house and pushed through the adult goats spooking them and made a run for the fence where Chess was and Stella stayed hot on her heals. She chased her back into the woods before coming back to me and "her" baby goat at which point the other five goats were wanting back into the fence to be with me which never happens... I could hear her snorting in the woods off and on but then when Chess was looking the other direction a little later and got "lost" again, if I am not in his direct line of vision he is lost and he is going to die . And that deer came back again. This time Stella caught her at a dead run and T-boned her. The deer was taken off guard and rolled. Stella followed her to the edge of the yard as the deer fled across the road. I decided to put everyone away for the night early and when I looked out our kitchen window later she was lurking in the woods curious to see where he was. My best guess is she either didn't have a fawn this year or lost hers and her maternal instincts kicked in when she heard his cries. Either way, it should be a fun spring knowing that there is a doe who wants my baby goat lurking in our woods


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - what an adventure!  And, way to go STELLA!  She's awesome!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad that no damage was done and no animals were hurt. It's amazing how friendly goats can get after they've been scared or startled. Not so brave and stand-offish then...


----------



## samssimonsays

Latestarter said:


> Glad that no damage was done and no animals were hurt. It's amazing how friendly goats can get after they've been scared or startled. Not so brave and stand-offish then...


Mine are anything but stand-iffish... they are always in my business and personal space making life "easier" for me   They had finally buggered off when this happened lol. Not much got done after that.


----------



## Bruce

Wow. I hope that doe finds her fawn or if she doesn't have one, clears her mind. Stella did a good job!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The whole situation just floors me! Glad everyone is safe! 

Hoping that doe deer finds somewhere else to hang out!


----------



## samssimonsays

It was certainly a shock for all of us. But, yes! Stella did an amazing job. We had no issues last night (He was much quieter last night) but I am still very vigilant.


----------



## misfitmorgan

How are you doing? How is Chess doing? And your ducks?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

samssimonsays said:


> A recap of the best photos of them growing up
> 
> View attachment 18550 View attachment 18551 View attachment 18552 View attachment 18553 View attachment 18554 View attachment 18555 View attachment 18556 View attachment 18557 View attachment 18558



The babies were scrolling across the home page!


----------



## samssimonsays

Sorry I haven't been on in.... Forever. Chess is doing great. We got his buddy chunk and they are buddy buddy. We have postponed breeding until november for June babies due to a lot of changes around here happening. We have six ducks, one male five ladies, we got turkens and have 20 chickens now two of which are roosters. And sadly, we lost our big girl Cece to liver flukes this past August. It was a terrible and wet summer and we fought them all summer .Thankfully the ducks are doing what I had hoped and have kept them at bay with slug and snail control befobefthey get to the goats .We tore down the old goat pen and made them a new one. All hot wire to keep them off the fence so good for me. 


misfitmorgan said:


> How are you doing? How is Chess doing? And your ducks?


----------



## Hens and Roos

thanks for the update .


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in.... Forever.


We might have noticed  

Thanks for checking in!  about Cece. 
Don't be a stranger


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry about your loss(es), happy about your gain(s), hope the changes are good ones, try not to be a stranger


----------



## misfitmorgan

Glad you checked in. Happy to hear chess has a buddy now and your ducks made it. Congrats on the new additions, the losses still always suck


----------



## samssimonsays

Some updated pics of the area for the goats and chickens.


----------



## Hens and Roos

looking good!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Looks like your making fine progress.


----------



## goatgurl

looking good in the neighborhood.  life goes on, does it not.  the good and the bad, we just have to hang on for the ride.  miss your smiling face.  take care.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like a BIG snake slithered through past the chicken coop!


----------



## samssimonsays

We are certainly making progress. Next year will hopefully be a year full of baby goats, ducklings and chicks hatched out as well. Oh, and a tiny human 

Winter has already hit us this year  im not ready. 

And im laughing at the giant snake comment. I had to drag the post because I'm not allowed to lift it . Been recruiting the help of family and friends to get it all done this year. Thankfully were blessed with wonderful ones.


----------



## Latestarter

A tiny HUMAN!  Congratulations! That is wicked awesome news! OK... do you know boy/girl yet?   I'd ask "how'd THAT happen", but gosh... I think we all can figure THAT out.   So happy for you! you'll have kids and a kid


----------



## frustratedearthmother

WooHoo!  Tiny humans are kinda cool - congrats!!


----------



## promiseacres

congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!!


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> I had to drag the post because I'm not allowed to lift it


You need a tractor!

Congrats on the mini human coming soon to a crib near you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all bunches! We aren't going to find out  but im not due until may 3rd so it'll be a bit of a wait til we know  it was crunch time this fall for that main reason. I can't be hauling hay bales the way I was so we made a spot in the barn. All rabbit cages and everything is officially out. Now it's in the woods waiting for someone to come get them setting up the heated water bucket soon too .it's not raining and snowing this Saturday like they say it is supposed to now because werewefinishing the fence but at least well have plenty to do in the barn with buikdingba second stall and finishing the one we already built (also fixing it because tilda already broke it)


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> You need a tractor!
> 
> Congrats on the mini human coming soon to a crib near you!


Lol we got a back hoe/ loader but it was being used that day .We hauled in 8 loads of fill for the goat and chicken area alone to raise it up from being a sloppy mud hole nightmanigeverytime it rains.


----------



## Bruce

Well given your "delicate condition" I think you get priority on the machine! Or someone should have toted that heavy pipe for you.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## mysunwolf

Yay, tiny human!!

I have to confess, I'm due with a tiny human as well, in late April  Though I've been bad and lifting hay bales, feed, etc  

Please keep us updated on your farm and tiny human progress, I love both of those things!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@mysunwolf    Congrats to you too!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

mysunwolf said:


> Yay, tiny human!!
> 
> I have to confess, I'm due with a tiny human as well, in late April  Though I've been bad and lifting hay bales, feed, etc
> 
> Please keep us updated on your farm and tiny human progress, I love both of those things!



Congrats!!

You all are just a bunch of holds out  Anyone else wanna come clean on expecting tiny people?


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah, no $hoot Misfit... WTH?!?! @mysunwolf Congratulations to you as well!  Now you need to go post that on YOUR journal instead of hiding it here on Sam's!

Dang... what's WRONG with you ladies getting all pregnant with delivery dates right during animal birthing season?   It's not good to be having a kid at the same time you're expecting kids, kits, calves, lambs, foals, etc... Expected you "farm girls" would know better than that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations @samssimonsays !!! That's wonderful news! I hope that you haven't been too sick. There's nothing like motherhood.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Congratulations on the soon-to-be new addition to the family!  How exciting!


----------



## Bruce

Congrats @mysunwolf 



misfitmorgan said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> You all are just a bunch of holds out  Anyone else wanna come clean on expecting tiny people?


Not here!!!!!

Course "all" these youngins having babies kinda makes me feel old. But then I was a day shy of 37 when my first showed up and she is 25 now. Guess I AM old!



Latestarter said:


> Dang... what's WRONG with you ladies getting all pregnant with delivery dates right during animal birthing season?


It is obvious LS, kidding season is when kids are supposed to be born. Wouldn't make sense to have them at another time!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations to @samssimonsays and @mysunwolf on the impending arrival of little ones. I wish you both to have healthy babies.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats @mysunwolf that's so exciting! We'll be weeks apart lol. 

As for kidding we scheduled ours around baby .Having goat babies in June this year instinstof February and April to make sure we aren't scrambling to find someone to milk while we're gone for delivery and God forbid any complications arise. I'm also not supposed to touch fluids from birth so I'll avoid it .If it weren't for the fact I cramped substantially when I carried feed and water pails I would be too but Dr felt it best we not risk it. And I agree. ItsIta small price to give up for the time being  

@Bruce  my dad yelled at me for dragging that and he did the rest lol.


----------



## Baymule

This is when you have to let the men folks do the chores while you take some time off.


----------



## Latestarter

Have to agree with Bay on that... Try not to over do it young ladies! Yeah, that goes for you too @mysunwolf  Great to stay mobile and get SOME exercise, but careful not to go overboard and end up on bed rest restrictions.  Have to say, this is much more exciting than waiting for a goat to kid...  No more babies in my immediate future. Maybe great grands in another 10+ years.


----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> This is when you have to let the men folks do the chores while you take some time off.


Yes bay, and latestarter! All the heavy stuff is set for my husband. We're getting pens built in the barn today for the boys and reinforcing the girls because ellie gets out of everything.... And tilda breaks everything else. The boys are sweethearts compared to my monster ahole girls that's for darn sure. That way the water is one big water heated bucket and less for me to haul and maintain all winter. Phew!


----------



## Bruce

And while you aren't doing the heavy lifting, you'll have more time to draw fabulous pictures for us to see!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> And while you aren't doing the heavy lifting, you'll have more time to draw fabulous pictures for us to see!


Hopefully !!I got invited to an artists show end of next July I need to make up some work to try to sell .it would be a legitimate booth at a festival. Hubby came home from work tonight and decided to dig a trench to run a water line to the barn for a hydrant even better! 
He also gave me an early bday gift of the nikon dslr camera I've been drooling over for years. I got to play around with it in between running more fence wire and finishing the pens in the barn  this is one happy girl.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay!  Congrats on the great gift!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And while you aren't doing the heavy lifting, you'll have more time to draw fabulous pictures for us to see!


Anybody that wants a pet portrait can have her draw their favorite! We prize the drawing she did of Trip and Joe, our dog and horse.


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays

Baymule said:


> Anybody that wants a pet portrait can have her draw their favorite! We prize the drawing she did of Trip and Joe, our dog and horse.


Awe thank you so much! You're so sweet!


----------



## Bruce

samssimonsays said:


> Awe thank you so much! You're so sweet!


For saying how much they prize the drawing you did for them or volunteering you to draw a portrait of potentially hundreds if not thousands of people's pets?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm thinking she would love to get commissions by thousands of people.


----------



## Latestarter

Would definitely keep her busy for the next couple of years I'd guess.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have a picture of Lance that I would love to have her do but I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, the good news is he's still with you!  You can always take another picture of him


----------



## samssimonsays

Lol so sweet for saying that I'm always happy when people love their pieces! But also, I will gladly take commissions lol .I haven't done one since.... March .


----------



## goatgurl

just reading your journal and have to send you a big congratulations in the impending little person in your future.  i'm so happy for you!!  be sure you let those big strong boys help you with all the work.  take care of yourself and let them help.


----------



## samssimonsays

goatgurl said:


> just reading your journal and have to send you a big congratulations in the impending little person in your future.  i'm so happy for you!!  be sure you let those big strong boys help you with all the work.  take care of yourself and let them help.


I will, I promise,! I ended up with a nasty cold I'm just praying doesnt turn into pneumonia now


----------



## Baymule

I gave this drawing to BJ for Christmas in 2016. It hangs on the wall in our living room. Our 2 year old grand daughter points to it and says, Trip! Joe!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I have a picture of Lance that I would love to have her do but I haven't been able to find it.


You need to find it! She is so talented and will make you a fine drawing that you will cherish forever.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sam did a drawing of Mauler(DHs doberman he had when i met him) that i gave to DH for Christmas year before last after we had lost Mauler. DH was really shocked, the photo is not framed/hanging up because he is still not ready which i understand but it is in a safe place for when he is. Mauler was a really special dog and one of the best trained I've ever seen. DH was training him to be a police dog but pulled him out of the testing when he found out that if Mauler didnt pass the last phase he would be put to sleep.

Long story short-ish.....Sam does really nice pet pictures at a more then fair price.


----------



## misfitmorgan

She got himn perfect...goofy face and all!


----------



## Bruce

Yep, incredible talent. I think she got mine because I have ZERO artistic ability.


----------



## Mike CHS

@samssimonsays I actually have a couple but I am thinking of the picture of Maisy and Ringo cuddling would make an awesome drawing framed.

I have posted this one in our Journal but how do you think this one would be in a drawing?

If you would - PM with any details or arrangements.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Mike CHS said:


> @samssimonsays I actually have a couple but I am thinking of the picture of Maisy and Ringo cuddling would make an awesome drawing framed.
> 
> I have posted this one in our Journal but how do you think this one would be in a drawing?
> 
> If you would - PM with any details or arrangements.
> 
> View attachment 53560



That's an awesome picture!


----------



## Latestarter

I think that would need a place of high honor on a wall in your home. What a beautiful pic that is and I'm sure the drawing would become a cherished piece of art.


----------



## Bruce

misfitmorgan said:


> That's an awesome picture!


Sure is!


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> I think that would need a place of high honor on a wall in your home. What a beautiful pic that is and I'm sure the drawing would become a cherished piece of art.


We sure cherish our picture!

@Mike CHS that is a great picture!


----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## samssimonsays




----------



## misfitmorgan

Very nice pictures


----------



## mysunwolf

You always take such beautiful photos! These must be with the new Nikon DSLR?


----------



## Baymule

Not only do you draw beautifully, but you take great pictures too!


----------



## samssimonsays

It is with the new dslr and thank y'all. I'm enjoying it unbelievably.


----------



## Mike CHS

I just got a preview of the drawing Sam is doing with Maisy and Ringo and I'm beyond pleased.


----------



## Bruce

Sam, you can stop on Mike's drawing! He's already beyond pleased! Can't get better than that


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Sam, you can stop on Mike's drawing! He's already beyond pleased! Can't get better than that


Hahahaha if he saw the part that wasn't finished he'd think otherwise lol! But I am so happy to hear that you're liking it @Mike CHS


----------



## samssimonsays

I just got the okay from my hubby that I can add in these beautiful girls. Super excited and hoping they work out better than the last two Alpine ive had.  we still have olive my little goat that could but out of three alpine we only have her left.


----------



## Bruce

What issues did the prior 2 cause? You may have mentioned it but if I read it I forgot


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> What issues did the prior 2 cause? You may have mentioned it but if I read it I forgot


It's been a couple years. My first Alpine was a wether and became aggressive about food. He jumped and hit me into the barn with his hooves and left bruises on my chest .Then the other one snapped and tried to kill the dogs then soiralespand nearly killed another goat .She became a concern for pregnant does and babies.


----------



## Bruce

These two HAVE to be better than those!


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> These two HAVE to be better than those!


Heres to hoping !


----------



## samssimonsays

Shipping out @Mike CHS portrait today  I'll let him share more info on it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope you are feeling better! 

You’ll love being surprised on the gender of lil one! We didn’t find out with ours either. (We did find out 2 weeks prior to delivery with DD2 but that was due to her medical issues and a csection going straight to NICU.) Being a mommy is amazing!! Definitely what I’ve always been meant to be!


----------



## samssimonsays

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> You’ll love being surprised on the gender of lil one! We didn’t find out with ours either. (We did find out 2 weeks prior to delivery with DD2 but that was due to her medical issues and a csection going straight to NICU.) Being a mommy is amazing!! Definitely what I’ve always been meant to be!


Oh someone else who didn't know lol .I can't wait!


----------



## Ferguson K

I would have known even if I didn't know based on history alone.

Posting to get back on the alerts for your thread, friend.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I would have known even if I didn't know based on history alone.
> 
> Posting to get back on the alerts for your thread, friend.


Welcome baaaack!


----------



## samssimonsays

Just got back with two new goats. Unfortunately this morning we discovered scarlet down. She's had a running list of issues with parasites and we couldnt win against them with her. The other girls are fine and healthy ,it was just her resistance level that was terrible.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh nooooo…   So sorry to hear that.


----------



## promiseacres

samssimonsays said:


> Oh someone else who didn't know lol .I can't wait!


I didn't know with our first, a boy. But bc I really wanted a girl the 2nd time I found out. And #3 we had a ton of u/s due to complications so let them tell me even though I wanted to be suprised.  anyways enjoy the moments. Soon they are all grown up, making their own lunch and telling you they are the boss,


----------



## Ferguson K

Glad you made it home with the new girls!


----------



## samssimonsays

Welcome amp and electra the newest members of our herd,! Their names stem from how they encountered the fence for the first time


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 53800
> I didn't know with our first, a boy. But bc I really wanted a girl the 2nd time I found out. And #3 we had a ton of u/s due to complications so let them tell me even though I wanted to be suprised.  anyways enjoy the moments. Soon they are all grown up, making their own lunch and telling you they are the boss,


I love it! Lol.


----------



## Bruce

Really sorry about Scarlet  Congrats on the new goats.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2


----------



## samssimonsays

Thank y'all .We're excited to see where these girls take up. Next year will be mixed kids from them but I plan for some purebreds year after.


----------



## samssimonsays

The new girls are already into a nice routine with my other girls and are learning who runs the roost. They want to be with me and are excited to see me .Haven't seen dogs chickens or ducks before but seem to be adjusting to the new surroundings nicely.


----------



## samssimonsays

All is going well here. We are unseasonably cold right now but we are surviving. I have some photos of the new girls and one of baby Chess. Things have been so nice and easy with the new set up for the goats that I am actually enjoying winter chores with them not dreading them and just dealing. The chickens... well, we're still just dealing but hopefully we will get that all figured out for an easy chore time as well. A light and heated waterer is next on the list of to do's for them as well but it is very mild for chores for them compared to labor intensive not havng the heated bucket for the goats. Bucks go in with the does in JanuaryCan't wait. After a year of no milk and no babies I am ready for a year full of babies and milk


----------



## promiseacres

@samssimonsays those are some beautiful photos... makes me want a fancy camera... and maybe a goat or 6..


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> @samssimonsays those are some beautiful photos... makes me want a fancy camera... and maybe a goat or 6..


Thanks! It is definitely worth the investment for if you are selling animals in my opinion. I will be taking photos for a friend for newborn and family photos as well later this summer. And goats.... They are trouble but they are worth it in my opinion LOL.


----------



## samssimonsays

Well, It's been over a month and the holidays are here! I am 21 weeks tomorrow and managed to evade getting admitted to the hospital by a hair last night. All day I had a headache, mild cramping and unbelievable thirst. It turned out I was dehydrated, Morning sickness is still a major issue for me, and my Blood pressure was slightly elevated most likely due to the major bladder infection they found me to have when I didn't feel anything. After taking the day off to keep my feet up and drink lots of fluids I am feeling much better and my fever broke.


----------



## Bruce

Sam, you have to take care of yourself!! Pretend you have a cold, plenty of fluids and rest 
You are half way there!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Latestarter

Hope you're feeling better and recovered soon! Remember you're caring for two now!


----------



## samssimonsays

I am most certainly taking it easy and focusing on recovery now. Baby is first priority and a follow up appointment for tomorrow is scheduled.


----------



## promiseacres

glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Hens and Roos

feel better and take it easy!


----------



## samssimonsays

It's been a rough go but I think the new meds are helping.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Anyone heard from Sam?


----------



## Mike CHS

misfitmorgan said:


> Anyone heard from Sam?



I have not long ago.  She has had a lot going on for over a year now but I'll leave any details up to her if she wants to.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Mike CHS said:


> I have not long ago.  She has had a lot going on for over a year now but I'll leave any details up to her if she wants to.



No need to share I was just wondering if she was ok, thank you


----------



## Baymule

Tell her we miss her!


----------



## Bruce

Yeah!


----------



## luvmypets

I know she has had some major life changes but thats up to her to share. But she comments on my instagram posts here and there.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks luv


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hey Sam! Hope all is well! You cross my mind often.


----------



## mysunwolf

Miss your presence here on BYH, thinking about you and your family.


----------

